# Hunters and bigfoot



## watch1

It was suggested that I start this Topic and discussion here. For one thing it will make it easier for me to find and for others to find.

I, like many of you enjoy the outdoors and I enjoy hunting and fishing. I have enjoyed it all my life and have many fond memories of past hunts and fishing trips.


I will get to the list of questions now:


1. Have you ever heard - usually at night - a very loud sound "exactly like a woman screaming in great pain or distress", with the sound coming from a remote wooded area not likely to have a woman present?

2. Have you ever heard - usually at night - the sound of a baby crying, with the sound coming from a remote wooded area not likely to have a baby present?

3. In the bottom lands, have you ever heard - usually at night, but sometimes just before dark, the very loud sounds of wood being beaten against wood (usually a tree or log, but sometimes against man made structures)?

4. In the mountains, have you ever heard - usually at night, but sometimes just before dark, the very loud sounds of rocks being beaten against rocks?

5. Have you heard deep, coarse human-like whistling sounds coming from one or more locations where humans would not likely be?

6. Have you heard the distinct sounds of daytime birds coming from one or more locations near you at night when there was no full moon? (Typically the sound of crows, cardinals or quail, but sometimes the sounds of domestic hens or roosters from areas where there are no homes or farms)

7. Any extremely loud human-like yelling, shouting or high pitched scream sounds that were continued without interruption for a time period that would seem to be out of range of a human's lung capacity?

8. Very early in the morning, or anytime from nightfall to full daylight, have you every had something follow beside you, out of sight but whose footsteps could be heard, and whatever it was walked when you walked and stopped when you stopped?

9. Day or night while hunting, have you ever had the distinct feeling that someone one was watching you, and you began to feel very uneasy or nervous? Was the feeling strong enough that the hair on your arms and/or neck "stood up"?

10. While in the woods have you ever detected a very strong and obnoxious odor that seemed to be a combination of rotten eggs (hydrogen sulfide), a raw sewer and rotten meat? Was the smell strong enough that your eyes burned and watered, or made you nauseous? (Forget about the simple sulfide smell from the paper mills, that one is relatively mild compared to the real thing. LOL)

11. Have you, or any members of your controlled access hunting club, made a killing shot on a deer that managed to get out of the shooter's sight before it fell and bled out, but when the deer was tracked to the spot it died it was missing with no evidence showing that it had been drug away?

12. While hunting the more inaccessible part of the river bottoms or the mountains have you every found the bones or other remains of several different kind of animals or turkeys on the ground near caves or bluff overhangs in the hills or on Indian mounds, swamp islands or in the thickets on high ground in the wetlands bottoms?

13. As a night hunter using dogs, have your dogs ever refused to leave the area of your vehicle when first put out? Have they ever quit hunting and returned to you and acted cowered by something? Did they continue to watch a certain area around you with the hair on their neck raised?

14. Have you had dogs to seemingly disappear at night and never be found?

15. Have you found in the woods, the body of any dog that had the top of its head crushed?

16. Have you ever found the freshly killed bodies of deer, hogs or calves from a nearby ranch that had the rib cage torn open down the front and the heart and liver removed? A fresh kill that had a hind quarter or the head torn off and missing. Were any of the leg bones broken?

17. Has anyone that you trusted for the truth, every told you of seeing in the woods a very large and muscular, human-like creature covered in reddish brown hair, with long swinging arms, walking upright but slightly stooped? Did you believe him or her?

Thank you for taking the time to read this long post. If your answer to any of these questions was YES, I would like to hear about it. If you do not wish to discuss it in the open you can PM me and I will try to respond as soon as possible.

I thank all the forum for allowing me to be a part of this forum and I hope that we can discuss this topic in a pleasant and friendly manner.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Sterlo58

In answer to questions 1-17....uh...NO


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Sterlo58 said:


> In answer to questions 1-17....uh...NO





Have you ever had the desire to play Nekkid Twista??


----------



## shea900

I have heard screamin' like noises , but that's just cats, so ...no.


----------



## Sterlo58

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have you ever had the desire to play Nekkid Twista??



Well...er...uh...YES I have. 

BUT NOT WITH BIGFOOT.


----------



## Hankus

Sterlo58 said:


> Well...er...uh...YES I have.
> 
> BUT NOT WITH BIGFOOT.



wussy 

I gotta read all those questions when I have more time


----------



## swamp hunter

Contact Dave Shealy down at the Swamp ape Research Station in the glades. Trail Lakes Campground . He,d be somebody you might want to talk to.


----------



## NCHillbilly

If you want honest answers, here are mine:



watch1 said:


> It was suggested that I start this Topic and discussion here. For one thing it will make it easier for me to find and for others to find.
> 
> I, like many of you enjoy the outdoors and I enjoy hunting and fishing. I have enjoyed it all my life and have many fond memories of past hunts and fishing trips.
> 
> I spent 8 years in the army and traveled to many places I had never dreamed of traveling to as a young boy from rural small town in Alabama. A few of those places I did not really wish to go, but I went anyway and would go again if asked. I was also a member of the Alabama National Guard and a Persian Gulf Vet. I am now a member of the Retired reserve.
> 
> While I was in the Army I served at Ft. Riley, KS (The Big Red One) and I spent a year in Korea with the 332nd MI company. I spent time at Ft Bragg and was assigned to the 82nd AB Div. during the Granada Invasion. I worked several other special projects but spent most of 6 years as an instructor for the Army Intel. School at Ft. Devens, MA.
> 
> I used my hunting skills that I learned back home to do some fine shooting while serving. I was top shooter at Ft. Riley back in 1983 and before that I was a member of the Alabama National Guard Rifle Team for 2 years.
> 
> After some time away from home I found that of all the places I had been, Alabama was still calling me home and so I returned.
> 
> I don't shoot much anymore but I still love the sport and I still love the woods and enjoy the time I get to spend in them.
> 
> Something happened that changed the way I see the outdoors. For all the years I spent hunting, walking around and just exploring the woods, I discovered that many things that I thought I knew was not the case. I discovered that there was something else in the woods that was not supposed to be there, but it was.
> 
> I then fell back on my military training which was gathering intel. and I soon had my eyes opened to something that had more questions than answers.
> 
> I am still looking for those answers.
> 
> A good friend of mine has asked the same questions and he started 30 years before I did and he is still looking for these same answers.
> 
> He compiled a list of questions for hunters and it covers many of the things that we have found to be, at times, common occurrences that hunters run into at times.
> 
> I thought that before I got into this discussion I would post the above info about myself and share with you some of my background and to let you know a little about myself.
> 
> Another thing I would like to add to this is that I am not out to sell you anything. I don't write books and I don't charge anyone anything for anything related to this subject. I openly share what I have learned.
> 
> I am the webmaster for the Alabama Bigfoot Research group. I also run a forum on the same site.
> 
> I am not here to draw anyone away from this forum. I did not know about this forum until just a few days ago and I joined and I read many of the posts and I ran across several that the subject of Bigfoot had been mentioned. Some of these posts were funny and meant to be so and others were more than that. A few were posts from the members and they were posting about some strange things that had happened to them while they were out there in the wild, hunting, fishing or just having a good time. These are the people that I would like to hear from.
> 
> Please forgive this long post and introduction but this was about the only way I could figure out how to do this.
> 
> I will get to the list of questions now:
> 
> 
> 1. Have you ever heard - usually at night - a very loud sound "exactly like a woman screaming in great pain or distress", with the sound coming from a remote wooded area not likely to have a woman present?
> 
> Many times. It's called a barred owl, and I've seen the owls doing it. It will raise the hair up on your neck.
> 
> 2. Have you ever heard - usually at night - the sound of a baby crying, with the sound coming from a remote wooded area not likely to have a baby present?
> 
> Yep. And instead of assuming it was bigfoot, I snuck up on it to see what it was. It was a screech owl. Foxes can make a soud much like that, too.
> 3. In the bottom lands, have you ever heard - usually at night, but sometimes just before dark, the very loud sounds of wood being beaten against wood (usually a tree or log, but sometimes against man made structures)?
> 
> No, except for pileated woodpeckers or people. A lot of people do that to keep up with where each other are at when they're out in the woods digging 'sang or whatever.
> 4. In the mountains, have you ever heard - usually at night, but sometimes just before dark, the very loud sounds of rocks being beaten against rocks?
> 
> No. And I've lived in the mountains for 43 years and spent most of those years in the woods day and night.
> 
> 5. Have you heard deep, coarse human-like whistling sounds coming from one or more locations where humans would not likely be?
> 
> Not unless it was made by birds.
> 
> 6. Have you heard the distinct sounds of daytime birds coming from one or more locations near you at night when there was no full moon? (Typically the sound of crows, cardinals or quail, but sometimes the sounds of domestic hens or roosters from areas where there are no homes or farms)
> 
> Yep, mockingbirds often sing all night and mimic all kinds of bird calls.
> 
> 7. Any extremely loud human-like yelling, shouting or high pitched scream sounds that were continued without interruption for a time period that would seem to be out of range of a human's lung capacity?
> 
> Yep, eminating from the vicinity of my wife every time I track mud in the house or spill something on the carpet.
> 
> 8. Very early in the morning, or anytime from nightfall to full daylight, have you every had something follow beside you, out of sight but whose footsteps could be heard, and whatever it was walked when you walked and stopped when you stopped?
> 
> Yep, more than once. It was usually a bobcat when I investigated instead of running out of the woods and telling bigfoot stories. Once, it was somebody's goat, though.
> 
> 9. Day or night while hunting, have you ever had the distinct feeling that someone one was watching you, and you began to feel very uneasy or nervous? Was the feeling strong enough that the hair on your arms and/or neck "stood up"?
> 
> Yep. In that case, there was something watching me. It was the game warden.
> 
> 10. While in the woods have you ever detected a very strong and obnoxious odor that seemed to be a combination of rotten eggs (hydrogen sulfide), a raw sewer and rotten meat? Was the smell strong enough that your eyes burned and watered, or made you nauseous? (Forget about the simple sulfide smell from the paper mills, that one is relatively mild compared to the real thing. LOL)
> 
> No.
> 
> 11. Have you, or any members of your controlled access hunting club, made a killing shot on a deer that managed to get out of the shooter's sight before it fell and bled out, but when the deer was tracked to the spot it died it was missing with no evidence showing that it had been drug away?
> 
> Yep, once on public hunting land, but there were tire tracks there.
> 
> 12. While hunting the more inaccessible part of the river bottoms or the mountains have you every found the bones or other remains of several different kind of animals or turkeys on the ground near caves or bluff overhangs in the hills or on Indian mounds, swamp islands or in the thickets on high ground in the wetlands bottoms?
> 
> All the time. Predators eat animals of all kinds and like shelter, too.
> 
> 13. As a night hunter using dogs, have your dogs ever refused to leave the area of your vehicle when first put out? Have they ever quit hunting and returned to you and acted cowered by something? Did they continue to watch a certain area around you with the hair on their neck raised?
> 
> Yep, when there was a bear around and I had some worthless dogs with no grit. (Qualifier-I used to coon hunt about five nights a week for years in some of the remotest parts of the mountains, so, yeah, I've been out at night with dogs before, we can safely say.)
> 
> 14. Have you had dogs to seemingly disappear at night and never be found?
> 
> Once, but I later found out who stole it, and we went and got it back.
> 
> 15. Have you found in the woods, the body of any dog that had the top of its head crushed?
> 
> Yeah, and I saw the bear do it.
> 
> 16. Have you ever found the freshly killed bodies of deer, hogs or calves from a nearby ranch that had the rib cage torn open down the front and the heart and liver removed? A fresh kill that had a hind quarter or the head torn off and missing. Were any of the leg bones broken?
> 
> No, other than normal kills by predators.
> 17. Has anyone that you trusted for the truth, every told you of seeing in the woods a very large and muscular, human-like creature covered in reddish brown hair, with long swinging arms, walking upright but slightly stooped? Did you believe him or her?
> 
> No. I saw something like that, but it was my cousin out hunting.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this long post. If your answer to any of these questions was YES, I would like to hear about it. If you do not wish to discuss it in the open you can PM me and I will try to respond as soon as possible.
> 
> I thank all the forum for allowing me to be a part of this forum and I hope that we can discuss this topic in a pleasant and friendly manner.
> 
> Mike (watch1)


----------



## dawg2

watch1 said:


> 1. Have you ever heard - usually at night - a very loud sound "exactly like a woman screaming in great pain or distress", with the sound coming from a remote wooded area not likely to have a woman present?
> yes, a bobcat
> 
> 3. In the bottom lands, have you ever heard - usually at night, but sometimes just before dark, the very loud sounds of wood being beaten against wood (usually a tree or log, but sometimes against man made structures)?
> I have heard it several times. The last time I heard the noise about two years ago I killed what made the noise.  It was just before dark and sounded like someone hitting a hollow log and it was fairly loud and repetitive.  Too slow for a woodpecker. I slipped through the thick brush and eased into where the noise was coming from and when I saw what it was, I shot it.  It was my second turkey of the season that year.  Some people cal that sound teh "waterdrop."  I have seen other turkeys make this noise too.
> 
> 8. Very early in the morning, or anytime from nightfall to full daylight, have you every had something follow beside you, out of sight but whose footsteps could be heard, and whatever it was walked when you walked and stopped when you stopped?
> yes.  When I lived in Panama and it was a jaguar.
> 
> 12. While hunting the more inaccessible part of the river bottoms or the mountains have you every found the bones or other remains of several different kind of animals or turkeys on the ground near caves or bluff overhangs in the hills or on indian mounds, swamp islands or in the thickets on high ground in the wetlands bottoms?yes I found multiple deer skeletons, armadillos, cats, other unidentifiable bones.  It was on a hilltop and i attribute that to yotes.  I cleaned up the deer skulls and now they sit in my kids' rooms.


 :d


----------



## T.P.

> 10. While in the woods have you ever detected a very strong and obnoxious odor that seemed to be a combination of rotten eggs (hydrogen sulfide), a raw sewer and rotten meat? Was the smell strong enough that your eyes burned and watered, or made you nauseous? (Forget about the simple sulfide smell from the paper mills, that one is relatively mild compared to the real thing. LOL)




Yes, no one will buddyhunt with me because of it.


----------



## watch1

swamp hunter said:


> Contact Dave Shealy down at the Swamp ape Research Station in the glades. Trail Lakes Campground . He,d be somebody you might want to talk to.



Thanks swamp hunter.

I have visited Dave Shealys' website and watched the shows that he has been on in the past (Monster Quest) and others.

I have also been in contact with Dan Jackson who had an up close and personal encounter with a skunk ape.
http://www.mysterycasebook.com/2008/danjackson.html

What I really want is to hear from hunters that have had encounters with these creatures or those that have been told about encounters that others have had personally.

All other remarks or not necessary and I can assure you that whatever remark that is made by those that don't have a clue,  will be ignored and I can also assure you that I have heard it all before..many times.

The reason for all those questions is simple. They are things that have happened several times to a lot of hunters and that is the reason for asking them. 

I would ask those that would respond negatively to have a little respect for those that might add something of interest to this discussion. You might just learn something from it.

In 1998 the Alabama Game and Fish Magazine covered this story: http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/reports/gameandfish.htm

You can also read the other reports from Alabama at: 
http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/REPORTS.html

I am not here to try and prove Bigfoot is real. When I get ready to do that I will post a photo of a dead Bigfoot in the back of a truck. That truck will be in the middle of a Walmart parking lot with several Game and Fish personnel and the local news media there as well. I don't see that happening as I would not shoot one of these creatures unless I thought my life was in danger. So far, I have not felt threatened.

Don't ask for proof. I don't have it. All I have is a desire to learn more about something that has changed many folks and their view of the outdoors after they encountered one of these creatures.

Many call an encounter a life changing event. Hunters have stopped hunting and never go into the woods at night afterward. Some never go alone during the day and some just don't go at all. Wouldn't you call that a life changing event?

These folks saw something that caused them to change their view of the outdoors. This is what I am researching.

I have spoken with several eye witnesses that have no reason to fabricate a story. Many have not discussed their encounter with anyone. I still have several that will not even talk about what they saw and what happened to them.

If you had a friend that had seen something that he could not understand and he then started having problems because of it, wouldn't you try to help him understand and figure out what it was? This has happened and continues to happen around the country. It is not a joking matter to them.

Many hunters have had strange things happen to them but will not discuss it openly to any of their hunting friends because of fear of being ridiculed and made the subject of jokes. Many will be surprised at the number of times this has happened. 

So I ask that those that don't believe that there is such a creature to hold your negative remarks and let those that have had things happen that they can not explain, tell their story and ask questions that they may have. Maybe we can help one another understand just what is out there.

Thanks

Mike (watch1)


----------



## doenightmare

Mike - can you tell us what happened to you - if anything? Have you actually seen a BF or just had "odd" experiences?.


----------



## watch1

dawg2 said:


> :d
> 
> 3. In the bottom lands, have you ever heard - usually at night, but sometimes just before dark, the very loud sounds of wood being beaten against wood (usually a tree or log, but sometimes against man made structures)?
> 
> I have heard it several times. The last time I heard the noise about two years ago I killed what made the noise. It was just before dark and sounded like someone hitting a hollow log and it was fairly loud and repetitive. Too slow for a woodpecker. I slipped through the thick brush and eased into where the noise was coming from and when I saw what it was, I shot it. It was my second turkey of the season that year. Some people cal that sound teh "waterdrop." I have seen other turkeys make this noise too.



dawg2

I have never heard of this. Can you explain this a little more. How is it done? How loud was this noise and how far away could you hear it?

Did it sound anything like this recording (the last cut of the sound file): http://soundcloud.com/alabama-bigfoot/lblcuts

Mike (watch1)


----------



## watch1

doenightmare said:


> Mike - can you tell us what happened to you - if anything? Have you actually seen a BF or just had "odd" experiences?.



I was bow hunting back when I first came home from the Gulf War. I had taken my climbing stand down in a place that I could watch a large bottom with a large stand of White Oaks. I set the stand up and had it ready the day before so that I could be as quiet as possible when I did return. 

I returned the next afternoon and got up the tree and got set up. I had set there watching the squirrels run around and as the sun started to set and as it got darker I started hearing something moving around down at the other end of the bottom. I noticed that the squirrels had gone silent. Nothing else was moving around. I continued to set there waiting to see what sounded like it was moving my way. I was setting over a game trail that I had seen deer use in the past and was hoping that whatever it was (hoping for that BIG Buck to come walking my way. 

You know how it goes, you set there and set there and it's getting darker and darker and you know you should get down and head for the truck but you keep giving whatever it is moving around another minute or 2 to come into view.

When it finally did, I was shocked at what I saw. I did not get a real good look at what it was but what I saw and could make out was something I not ever seen before. There were two of them. They moved like nothing I had ever seen. They were fast and very quick in their movements. They were larger than a coyote and appeared to have a face although they were on all fours, not walking upright. I saw no tail and this puzzled me even more. They were not cats that's for sure. They came out at an angle and moved almost silently and the only sound I heard was when they moved what at the time I thought were their front feet side to side searching for the White Oak acorns in the leaves. This was another thing that was not registering in my mind at the time. I had never seen any animal moving like that.

Because it was getting dark and I just could not see them as well as I wished I could have I can not say I saw a Bigfoot. I don't know what they were but I can tell you they were not the common animal  that you would expect to see while out hunting. 

I do know that as soon as they were out of sight, I got down and left and got back to the truck as fast as I could. When I got home I told my wife about what I had seen and she could tell that I was a little upset by the experience. I did not return to that bottom for the rest of the season except to go in there during the middle of the day to get my tree climber and get out of there.

At the time I had no idea that Bigfoot even existed outside of the Pacific North West and even then had my doubts.

The next time I had something unusual happen I was down on the Tombigbee River fishing at the mouth of Salt Creek. I heard something bellow with something like a roar that was loud and long. I didn't know what it was but it had the lung capacity of a big Brahma Bull. It had to have been a mile or 2 away but it was loud and clear.

This was another time that I had to file that in the unknown and just wonder what the heck was that.

Since that time I have come to the understanding that there is something out there and it is real and it walks the woods of the South. 

Mike (watch1)


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

You just described something that happens to almost every hunter at some point.  A pair of coons came out to feed right at dark.  In the dark, your mind tries to fill in the blanks that your eyes can't see.  You saw two big creatures that appeared to have "faces."  

Coons.  Accept it.


----------



## snookdoctor




----------



## Da Possum

snookdoctor said:


>



I think I just wet myself a little bit


----------



## Throwback

*Oh yeah baby!!!!*







T


----------



## snookdoctor

Maybe this thread should be moved to the ON TOPIC FORUM.
We could thin the herd a little.


----------



## Resica

My friend and I heard something scream/growl  within I'd say 100 yards of us,while spring turkey hunting. It was rather unnerving. It was apparently in a boulder field(of which there are many) on the side of the mountain and big enough to make one rock pivot and strike another because we heard the hollow sound of rocks coming in contact with one another.


----------



## Throwback

snookdoctor said:


> Maybe this thread should be moved to the ON TOPIC FORUM.
> We could thin the herd a little.




so you saying you a believer? 

T


----------



## Throwback

> 1. Have you ever heard - usually at night - a very loud sound "exactly like a woman screaming in great pain or distress", with the sound coming from a remote wooded area not likely to have a woman present?



huh. On here a scream like "a woman being raped/killed" is always a black panther scream. Imagine if all them people were really hearing a bigfoot! 

T


----------



## jsullivan03

snookdoctor said:


> Maybe this thread should be moved to the ON TOPIC FORUM.
> We could thin the herd a little.



Whats the fun in that?


----------



## crackerdave

Watch1,welcome to the CyberFire! You will need a thick skin and a good sense of humor here,so if you only want serious answers,the "On Topic" subforum is the place! As Jsully said,though - it ain't _near_ as much fun!


----------



## watch1

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You just described something that happens to almost every hunter at some point.  A pair of coons came out to feed right at dark.  In the dark, your mind tries to fill in the blanks that your eyes can't see.  You saw two big creatures that appeared to have "faces."
> 
> Coons.  Accept it.



LOL

I can tell you I know a coon when I see it. These were much larger than a coon and coons have tails. 

Good try though.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## snookdoctor

Throwback said:


> so you saying you a believer?
> 
> T



I was a believer, till my aunt shaved her back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Sounds like someone needs to spend more time in the woods. I've heard all of those things, and all were easily explainable. The only two Bigfoots I can comfirm is KyBowhunter and BigJim...


----------



## watch1

I don't think it has to fall in a "Believe or not Believe" position. A person can have things happen that or not easily explained without having to make a giant leap of faith. 

I am not asking anyone to join a Believe it..in or out club but just to keep an open mind to the possibilities that there may be something out there. No harm in that, is there?

Mike (watch1)


----------



## T.P.

I have sat in a tree stand many times at dark and watched bushes and stumps turn into animals and even start walking around.


----------



## snookdoctor

watch1 said:


> I don't think it has to fall in a "Believe or not Believe" position. A person can have things happen that or not easily explained without having to make a giant leap of faith.
> 
> I am not asking anyone to join a Believe it..in or out club but just to keep an open mind to the possibilities that there may be something out there. No harm in that, is there?
> 
> Mike (watch1)



Just because something hasn't been seen doesn't mean it's not real. These guys could be out there too.


----------



## watch1

Throwback said:


> huh. On here a scream like "a woman being raped/killed" is always a black panther scream. Imagine if all them people were really hearing a bigfoot!
> 
> T



Now Throwback

You know there are NO Black Panthers in them woods. The Game and Fish folks tells us there are none. 

Even though I saw one myself back in 1972.

As for the screaming like a woman goes. I have heard many say the same thing. I have been told it sounds just like a woman being killed or something. 

Can you direct me to a sound recording that sounds like this, that doesn't have a cat sound to it?

I have played a possible recording of what might be a Bigfoot doing these screams and asked those that have said they heard "Panthers" and asked them if it sounded like this and many have said yes..just like that. 

I have never found a sound that was a know Panther scream that sounds like this does. So that causes me to have more questions about what people are hearing.

As for spending time in the woods, I do. I spend a lot of time out there recording at night and I have heard things that make the hair stand up. I have heard things that will freak you out.. at loss of a better explanation of the feeling.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## watch1

Resica said:


> My friend and I heard something scream/growl  within I'd say 100 yards of us,while spring turkey hunting. It was rather unnerving. It was apparently in a boulder field(of which there are many) on the side of the mountain and big enough to make one rock pivot and strike another because we heard the hollow sound of rocks coming in contact with one another.



Resica

When you hear something like that it does make you wonder about what that was doesn't it. I know the feeling.

I guess you ruled out squirrels and raccoons pretty fast..right?

Thanks for sharing.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Resica

watch1 said:


> Resica
> 
> When you hear something like that it does make you wonder about what that was doesn't it. I know the feeling.
> 
> I guess you ruled out squirrels and raccoons pretty fast..right?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



We ruled out lots of things immediately!! I did see where someone found Yeti tracks  just over the mountain from there too!!


----------



## secondseason

http://www.bettecox.com/familymemories/dumbbull.html

Do some research on a dumbbull.  Old timers (and they are still out there) used to make these and they made a horrible racket to keep us kids and adults out of their woods and their white liquor stills.

Our whole community was up in arms over a horrible sound we were hearing, sounded like a woman screaming my uncle and I set out toward the sound we never could find the animal  but we did find a still. 

I'm not pompus enough to believe that we know of all creatures big and small in the world.  I know that I am afraid of the dark now and have always been.  I get very uneasy being there but I haven't found a track or any sign that couldn't be explained.  Until that time I will remain skeptical because I still like to hunt and fish and at least one of those things begins and ends in the dark in the woods. 

The accounts of the  "wind walker" will keep me nervous in the woods for weeks. 

Good luck to you in your quest.


----------



## julian faedo

Please with all the trail cam's all threw Georgia and the U.S. and not get a real picture of Bigfoot or what ever, the only strange noise that I ever heard in the woods that scared me was my X mother in law 100 yards or so behind me, there is NO SUCH THING AS BIGFOOT


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

julian faedo said:


> Please with all the trail cam's all threw Georgia and the U.S. and not get a real picture of Bigfoot or what ever, the only strange noise that I ever heard in the woods that scared me was my X mother in law 100 yards or so behind me, there is NO SUCH THING AS BIGFOOT


 
Says the man with a Jackalope in his avatar..


----------



## jsullivan03

I've got proof of Bigfoot in the woods...


----------



## crackerdave

I honestly think there _could_ be Bigfeets out there.They must reproduce rather slowly,though,or there'd be a lot more sightings. No fertility drugs for them,I guess.

I once made some very large barefoot human tracks by using my bare foot to expand my own tracks in soft sand - don't ax me _where_ - and started rumors a-flyin' about a skunk ape.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I think bigfoot hunters would have more credibility and get more respect if they would acknowledge that most unknown noises and wierd happenings are likely attributable to something that is easily explained or normal, but that they are just unfamiliar with. I have heard and seen many things in the woods that I had no idea what they were, so I investigated them until I found out what they were, and was often surprised at what I found. Some people, any noise they hear in the woods that they can't identify is automatically made by bigfoot, and wouldn't listen to someone who knew what it was and gave them a logical explanation, simply because they want it to be bigfoot. I agree that there are things out there that are hard to explain, and things that we don't understand, and maybe completely unknown things out there, too. But I have found many times over the years that most wierd sightings or hearings of something in the woods are explainable if you take the time to investigate and accept what you find instead of forming a theory beforehand and then trying to make everything that you see or hear fit your theory. Could there be a bigfoot out there? I'm sure it's possible. Do 99.9% of bigfoot encounters have anything to do with bigfoot? No. Most are easily explained by natural or common things that were misinterpreted by a person who was unfamiliar with them, and didn't take the time to try to find out what was really taking place.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

crackerdave said:


> I honestly think there _could_ be Bigfeets out there.They must reproduce rather slowly,though,or there'd be a lot more sightings. No fertility drugs for them,I guess.
> 
> I once made some very large barefoot human tracks by using my bare foot to expand my own tracks in soft sand - don't ax me _where_ - and started rumors a-flyin' about a skunk ape.


 
I've been around those feet on several occasions and I'm sure the odor left behind only served to lend credibility to your claims as well..


----------



## doenightmare

NCHillbilly said:


> I think bigfoot hunters would have more credibility and get more respect if they would acknowledge that most unknown noises and wierd happenings are likely attributable to something that is easily explained or normal, but that they are just unfamiliar with. I have heard and seen many things in the woods that I had no idea what they were, so I investigated them until I found out what they were, and was often surprised at what I found. Some people, any noise they hear in the woods that they can't identify is automatically made by bigfoot, and wouldn't listen to someone who knew what it was and gave them a logical explanation, simply because they want it to be bigfoot. I agree that there are things out there that are hard to explain, and things that we don't understand, and maybe completely unknown things out there, too. But I have found many times over the years that most wierd sightings or hearings of something in the woods are explainable if you take the time to investigate and accept what you find instead of forming a theory beforehand and then trying to make everything that you see or hear fit your theory. Could there be a bigfoot out there? I'm sure it's possible. Do 99.9% of bigfoot encounters have anything to do with bigfoot? No. Most are easily explained by natural or common things that were misinterpreted by a person who was unfamiliar with them, and didn't take the time to try to find out what was really taking place.


 
So what about the other .09%


----------



## NCHillbilly

Who knows? They just might.


----------



## jsullivan03

doenightmare said:


> So what about the other .09%



AND THEN, what about the last .01% that is left over after that?


----------



## doenightmare

jsullivan03 said:


> AND THEN, what about the last .01% that is left over after that?


 
My siffering does need some work.


----------



## crackerdave

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been around those feet on several occasions and I'm sure the odor left behind only served to lend credibility to your claims as well..



Well,yeah - there's that. _But_ - at the end of the day,having said that,it is what it is.


----------



## watch1

NCHillbilly said:


> I think bigfoot hunters would have more credibility and get more respect if they would acknowledge that most unknown noises and wierd happenings are likely attributable to something that is easily explained or normal, but that they are just unfamiliar with. I have heard and seen many things in the woods that I had no idea what they were, so I investigated them until I found out what they were, and was often surprised at what I found. Some people, any noise they hear in the woods that they can't identify is automatically made by bigfoot, and wouldn't listen to someone who knew what it was and gave them a logical explanation, simply because they want it to be bigfoot. I agree that there are things out there that are hard to explain, and things that we don't understand, and maybe completely unknown things out there, too. But I have found many times over the years that most wierd sightings or hearings of something in the woods are explainable if you take the time to investigate and accept what you find instead of forming a theory beforehand and then trying to make everything that you see or hear fit your theory. Could there be a bigfoot out there? I'm sure it's possible. Do 99.9% of bigfoot encounters have anything to do with bigfoot? No. Most are easily explained by natural or common things that were misinterpreted by a person who was unfamiliar with them, and didn't take the time to try to find out what was really taking place.



NCHillbilly

I completely agree with you. Not every little noise made and every sound you hear is a Bigfoot. Not every moving shadow and glowing eyes from the campfire is a Bigfoot. 

I was taught that we have to be investigators and try to rule out all possibilities. Be your own skeptic, ask questions and look for answers.

Please don't base the honest researchers on what you see in the media, TV, Books, and anyone trying to sell you something. There are good researchers out there and they are looking for the answers and doing%2


----------



## Throwback

ever wonder why if they're here, why no one has EVER-ANYWHERE-- shot one, got a good picture/video of one (fleeting glimpses and grainy cheap pics/vids don't count) , hit one in a car, been attacked by one, found one dead somewhere that died of natural causes, found a skeloton, etc?


T


----------



## Dutch

Why hasn't some hunter shot one yet?

I know if I was hunting and a bigfoot happened to walk by and gives me a shot all the controversy would be over. 

The only problem would be finding a taxidermist to mount it.

BTW...I wonder if bigfoot tastes like chicken?


----------



## dawg2

watch1 said:


> dawg2
> 
> I have never heard of this. Can you explain this a little more. How is it done? How loud was this noise and how far away could you hear it?
> 
> Did it sound anything like this recording (the last cut of the sound file): http://soundcloud.com/alabama-bigfoot/lblcuts
> 
> Mike (watch1)


If you are talking about the end f the LBL Cut sound file: NO.  That is more of a smack.  hat I am talking about is a hollow "plop" or "clock" sound.  It sounds like a really loud water drop.  I have seen a few turkeys make the sound and it can be heard under 100 yards.  It is usually a second or more apart and rythmic.It is not a sound that is very common to hear, but they do make it.  I believe it is a locator call they make.  It sounds like a really loud waterdrop sound or someone hitting a hollow log with a stick.  You would never know it was a turkey sound until you see them do it.

I have no idea if a BF exists.  Is it possible, sure.  But as much time as I have been in the woods, I have never found a track nor seen any big hairy humanoid.  I would think there would be evidence of bones or a body.  

There was a trail cam pic taken on some hunting show.  Was that pic ever resolved?


----------



## NCHillbilly

dawg2 said:


> If you are talking about the end f the LBL Cut sound file: NO.  That is more of a smack.  hat I am talking about is a hollow "plop" or "clock" sound.  It sopunds like a really loud water drop.  I have seen a few turkeys make the sound and it can be heard under 100 yards.  It is usually a second or more apart and rythmic.It is not a sound that is very common to hear, but they do make it.  I believe it is a locator call they make.  It sounds liek a really loud waterdrop sound or someone hitting a hollow log with a stick.  You would never know it was a turkey sound until you see them do it.



I'd heard that one several times over the years, and always wondered what it was until I was sitting in a tree stand and saw a turkey doing it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

baby raccoons chattering and whooping for their mama is another one. Sounds like the alien in the movie predator. Gave me the willies first time I heard it.


----------



## crackerdave

My wife had a pair of coons that she raised.She said the same thing - they can make some mighty strange sounds!


----------



## watch1

Dutch said:


> Why hasn't some hunter shot one yet?
> 
> I know if I was hunting and a bigfoot happened to walk by and gives me a shot all the controversy would be over.
> 
> The only problem would be finding a taxidermist to mount it.
> 
> BTW...I wonder if bigfoot tastes like chicken?



There have been several reported and researched shootings of Bigfoot reported and posted on various websites. You just have to look around for them.

This will get you started: http://lawnflowersjerkyandbigfoots.com/bigfootshootings.aspx

That story that was on Coast to Coast about the man that claimed to shoot..I think 2 of them and bury them turned out to be a hoax.

I had a person call me one night and tell me that several years ago his dad and several others were hunting and they shot and killed one thinking it was a Bear. They buried it because it looked so human like they all got scared about it.

This was one of the first reports I posted on my website. It took place back in 1943 or 44. 
http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/reports/RFPreport4.htm

It was a life changing event for the two men. 

That is one of the reasons I started doing this research. When these folks have these encounters and they are the real deal, it is a life changing event. They either stop hunting at night, stop hunting alone, stop hunting altogether, or never go in the woods again.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## briarpatch

If Bigfoot wants to start eating armadillos, I welcome him to Jasper County.


----------



## Throwback

watch1 said:


> I had a person call me one night and tell me that several years ago his dad and several others were hunting and they shot and killed one thinking it was a Bear. They buried it because it looked so human like they all got scared about it.



I heard the moon was made of cheese. 


T


----------



## watch1

briarpatch said:


> If Bigfoot wants to start eating armadillos, I welcome him to Jasper County.



Same here, we have plenty of them. I does seem that we don't have as many as we did a few years back. I am wondering if the coyotes are getting them.

The reason I say this, I had a man tell me he heard this awful noise out in his yard one night and got his shotgun and light and went out to see what was going on. A coyote was trying to kill and carry off a armadillo. The man shot the coyote and knocked it down and it got up dragging its hind legs and grabbed the armadillo and took of with it.

The man said if that dang coyote wanted that armadillo that bad..he could have it.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## watch1

Throwback said:


> I heard the moon was made of cheese.
> 
> 
> T



Seems you are miss-informed about a lot of things.

But it will be alright, just have a cookie and by the time you finish it...

Mike (watch1)


----------



## jigman29

I don't believe in bigfoot but an old man who lived here said years ago he was camped on a place here called sandy ford.Said he heard something going through their food and looked out of the tent and what looked like a gorilla in a bathin suit lol.He shot it and him and his buddy threw it in what he called the devils den and it floated back under the river bank and never came out.I don't put much faith in it but I knew when he would tell it he would look real funny while he was talking and he would never talk about it unless he was about drunk and at home,never in the woods.You could tell it really botherred him,but who knows what happened.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

watch1 said:


> Same here, we have plenty of them. I does seem that we don't have as many as we did a few years back. I am wondering if the coyotes are getting them.
> 
> The reason I say this, I had a man tell me he heard this awful noise out in his yard one night and got his shotgun and light and went out to see what was going on. A coyote was trying to kill and carry off a armadillo. The man shot the coyote and knocked it down and it got up dragging its hind legs and grabbed the armadillo and took of with it.
> 
> The man said if that dang coyote wanted that armadillo that bad..he could have it.
> 
> Mike (watch1)


Them Armadillos can make some hair raising sounds when startled!!.........Went out the front door one night to walk the dog, and one was out there!!.........He ran off to a burrow making a growling huffing sound that raised the hairs on the back of my neck!!...........I went back inside for a shotgun, and waited for him to come out of his burrow!!...........No more Armadillo digging holes in my yard!!


----------



## watch1

jigman29 said:


> I don't believe in bigfoot but an old man who lived here said years ago he was camped on a place here called sandy ford.Said he heard something going through their food and looked out of the tent and what looked like a gorilla in a bathin suit lol.He shot it and him and his buddy threw it in what he called the devils den and it floated back under the river bank and never came out.I don't put much faith in it but I knew when he would tell it he would look real funny while he was talking and he would never talk about it unless he was about drunk and at home,never in the woods.You could tell it really botherred him,but who knows what happened.



jigman

How many years ago did this take place, any idea?

Is the man still alive?

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Otis

This is one thing I enjoy reading on. Bigfoot, Sasquatch, Yeti, skunkape...you name it. For those who say no way, I say prove it! New forms of life are dicovered every year, birds thought to be extinct are found in flocks....and oh yea....there were no panthers in Georgia...none on gamecams remember???? But once sure got shot didn't he/she? 

Now to the OP, why are all your questions "usually around dark or at dark"? that is suspect to me.

I have been in the woods 2 times that during day light hours, everything got quiet, nothing moved and the hair stood up on my neck. I felt like I was being watched. No explanation, just happened. I ain't saying bigfoot was watching me, but my instincts told me something was watching and all was not well in the woods.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Otis said:


> I have been in the woods 2 times that during day light hours, everything got quiet, nothing moved and the hair stood up on my neck. I felt like I was being watched. No explanation, just happened. I ain't saying bigfoot was watching me, but my instincts told me something was watching and all was not well in the woods.


That was just Quack, and his Gaytor Stawking you!!


----------



## Hankus

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That was just Quack, and his Gaytor Stawking you!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Otis said:


> around dark or at dark"? that is suspect to me.
> 
> I have been in the woods 2 times that during day light hours, everything got quiet, nothing moved and the hair stood up on my neck. I felt like I was being watched. No explanation, just happened. I ain't saying bigfoot was watching me, but my instincts told me something was watching and all was not well in the woods.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> That was just Quack, and his Gaytor Stawking you!!


You Need Mark to protect you!!


----------



## Otis

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That was just Quack, and his Gaytor Stawking you!!


 


Nah, I saw them coming and sent the beaver to run them off 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> You Need Mark to protect you!!


 

If almost shooting Quack's dog is protection....then I rather be skerd


----------



## slip

there has only been one time in my life something happend in the woods, and i have no explanation. if i were to take a realistic guess though, i would say pig... 

my dad and i were turkey hunting last year, we were on the edge of a old logging road. we get out of the truck, walk down the road, i stop and set up in my spot and he goes about 200 yards down the road and sets up also. in my area its hardwoods on both sides of the road, in dads area its young pine and clear cuts.

anyway, here goes...
its about 45mins before sun up, so where im sitting its pitch black, cant see jack. im sitting there just waiting for sun rise and i hear this high pitch scream crazy sound (no, not like a woman being raped, Throwback.) and then a bang on a tree close by. so i try to look around but again, cant see crap. then i get a text from my dad "what the ---- was that!!!" i reply "i have no idea". and then i hear the bang on a tree again, but this time closer and i can tell its on my side of the logging road. and then i hear it again! and closer this time. and then i can kind of make out something crossing the logging road, but its pitch black so i cant see _what_ it is (didnt seem tall, though) and i hear the gravel crunch under its feet a little, but not loud like a humans feet would be on gravel. and i hear the bang on tree's again but this time on the other side of the road. and then its all gone, and no more sounds for the rest of the day.

to be honest, i had a firm grip on my gun, and dang sure wasnt about to take a nap...but i didnt feel creeped out or scared.


the area this happend at isnt known for hogs, but thats about all i could come up with for a logical answer.
dad is a believer that there may be bigfeets running about somewhere on this planet, so we joked about bigfoot for the rest of the hunt but...since i never saw it, who knows?


----------



## Sterlo58

Would you like to go on a snipe hunt ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jigman29 said:


> I don't believe in bigfoot but an old man who lived here said years ago he was camped on a place here called sandy ford.Said he heard something going through their food and looked out of the tent and what looked like a gorilla in a bathin suit lol.He shot it and him and his buddy threw it in what he called the devils den and it floated back under the river bank and never came out.I don't put much faith in it but I knew when he would tell it he would look real funny while he was talking and he would never talk about it unless he was about drunk and at home,never in the woods.You could tell it really botherred him,but who knows what happened.


 
I've camped on the Chatuge on up above Sandy Ford. Had to cross the Warwoman river to get to the spot. Felt uneasy the entire time I was in there camping. Mainly because it was bear country, but did feel like I was being watched the entire time I was there, and I was about as far from civilization as you could get without entering South Carolina.


----------



## jsullivan03

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've camped on the Chatuge on up above Sandy Ford. Had to cross the Warwoman river to get to the spot. Felt uneasy the entire time I was in there camping. Mainly because it was bear country, but did feel like I was being watched the entire time I was there, and I was about as far from civilization as you could get without entering South Carolina.



I know exactly where you were!  It was just these guys watching you.  Don't worry, they won't hurt you....


----------



## jigman29

lol the banjo player still lives here I talk to him on occasion.He is a pretty nice guy.


----------



## T.P.

jigman29 said:


> lol the banjo player still lives here I talk to him on occasion.He is a pretty nice guy.



I'll bet he has had an interesting life since that movie. That's cool that he is still around.


----------



## bfriendly

WOW, you guys are Harsh............Maybe this should have been put in the On Topic forum, but I dont think there would have been many views, since many on here cant seem to grasp that whole concept.........

Watch1, I have heard the Scream, but NO to all the other questions...............BTW-it was ME that said it sounded like a Black woman being raped/killed, then the scream kinda went somewhere else. 4 of us heard it, we all were wondering what it was and rubbing the backs of our Necks (Not each others smart alecs)

As far as the other questions.............Not yet, but I keep all senses open at all times in the woods........waiting for the next..........My bud heard a howl/scream like the Ohio sounds twice one morning, we are members of the BFRO forum.

To those who think they will shoot the big fella when they see it, I hope you do. Then I hope you make it out of the woods before another one rips you to peices..........BUT, I dont think you will shoot it. I think you will simply wet your pants and cry like a little girl........dont worry, I wont tell





I have found a tree formation


----------



## bfriendly

Probably not the big fella, but I did find some interesting foot prints, I may have posted them before.....

One is clearly a Bear, but the other one made my mind race and all I could picture in my mind was some really, REALLY tall hillbilly with Big Feet, wearin overalls and walkin around the woods Barefooted.

When I put my boot over the print, it was easily 1.5 to 2" bigger than my boot, all the way around and that was freaky!

Here is a Bear Print for ya





This one was freaky, but I just tried to discount it as a Bear that retracted its claws and stepped in its own print to make it soooo big


----------



## briarpatch

I wonder if the bigfoot that starred in Harry and the Hendersons still lives in the area where that was filmed?


----------



## NCHillbilly

bfriendly said:


> Probably not the big fella, but I did find some interesting foot prints, I may have posted them before.....
> 
> One is clearly a Bear, but the other one made my mind race and all I could picture in my mind was some really, REALLY tall hillbilly with Big Feet, wearin overalls and walkin around the woods Barefooted.
> 
> When I put my boot over the print, it was easily 1.5 to 2" bigger than my boot, all the way around and that was freaky!
> 
> Here is a Bear Print for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was freaky, but I just tried to discount it as a Bear that retracted its claws and stepped in its own print to make it soooo big



Yes, that is a weathered bear track. Their hind feet are big, and they sometimes double register. Good sized bear, but not unusually large.


----------



## bfriendly

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes, that is a weathered bear track. Their hind feet are big, and they sometimes double register. Good sized bear, but not unusually large.



Probably.........but the Obvious Bear track didn't make the hair on the back of my neck stand up...........the weathered print did.........

About that scream I heard, I keep searching Google for Owl sounds and they are not even close to what I heard..........sorry, not an owl


----------



## Eddie Munster

crackerdave said:


> I honestly think there _could_ be Bigfeets out there.They must reproduce rather slowly,though,or there'd be a lot more sightings. No fertility drugs for them,I guess.



Guess until them ugly things find a way to make booze, few of them will be hookin' up. After all, it works for humans.


And if anyone heard strange grunting, screams, etc in the woods near Douglas County, it was probably just my mother-in-law.


----------



## slip

i think it would be rather fun to walk out to your ladder stand one day and see big foot sitting up there, orange vest and all.


----------



## NCHillbilly

bfriendly said:


> Probably.........but the Obvious Bear track didn't make the hair on the back of my neck stand up...........the weathered print did.........
> 
> About that scream I heard, I keep searching Google for Owl sounds and they are not even close to what I heard..........sorry, not an owl



Nothing unusual looking at all about the track to me, seen thousands of bear tracks all my life, bears all over here. I've never heard a good woman-being-raped-owl scream on the internet either (I've looked for them) but I've heard a lot of them in the woods, and actually seen them doing it a half-dozen times, so I knew for certain what it was. We were camping a couple years ago and one let loose in a tree right over top of the tent at 2 AM. That'll wake you up. Trust me, they make that sound for sure, but not really often, and nobody has apparantly recorded one and posted a sound file on the internet.


----------



## bfriendly

NCHillbilly said:


> Nothing unusual looking at all about the track to me, seen thousands of bear tracks all my life, bears all over here. I've never heard a good woman-being-raped-owl scream on the internet either (I've looked for them) but I've heard a lot of them in the woods, and actually seen them doing it a half-dozen times, so I knew for certain what it was. We were camping a couple years ago and one let loose in a tree right over top of the tent at 2 AM. That'll wake you up. Trust me, they make that sound for sure, but not really often, and nobody has apparantly recorded one and posted a sound file on the internet.



Apparently not.........wonder why that is

Seems you just cant find Anything on the net these days can you?


----------



## NCHillbilly

So you're calling me a liar, in effect? Whatever. Sure. It's definitely bigfoot doing it because you can't find that particular sound on the internet. The scream is not a sound that owls make on a regular basis. I'm 43 years old and have heard it maybe twenty or thirty times in my life after spending untold thousands of hours in the woods at night, at random times. It wouldn't be too easy to go out and record it if you don't know when it's gonna happen. I remember the first time I ever heard that sound was when I was a small kid out coon hunting with my dad. It scared the crap out of me and dad laughed and finally told me what it was. And as I said, I have since actually seen owls making the sound, but I guess I'm not as reputable as some tinfoil-hatted guy from downtown San Francisco on the BFRO website who also gets abducted by space aliens, talks to angels,  and thinks that mangy coyotes are supernatural monsters. I watch Monster Quest, too, and find it entertaining and interesting, but I believe that truth is a little more worthwhile than the fancies of some city folks out in the "wilderness" of somebody's cow pasture in the middle of the night trying to creep each other out every time they hear a noise in the woods. Go on trying to make everything you see in the woods into bigfoot and never mind trying to find out what it actually is. I guess it's more interesting to hear bigfoot than an owl, or more interesting to find a bigfoot track than an old, washed-out bear track anyway. I agree, you're right-owls don't scream, and the Georgia and NC woods are full of bigfoots (bigfeet?)-they're out there by the hundreds. Most of us just don't see them because we're not as smart or special as city folk from somewhere else.


----------



## drippin' rock

Watcher1,

Welcome and thank you for your service.  I am a wanna be Bigfoot enthusiast, but sadly I have never seen or heard anything suspicious in the woods.  I do have a great interest in many things unexplained in our natural world, and periodically scour the net for any new info.  Seems that there should be something to the thousands of accounts documented over the years, but one does wonder why in this age of cameras and outdoor activities nothing more concrete has surfaced.  

Good luck in your search.


----------



## watch1

drippin' rock said:


> Watcher1,
> 
> Welcome and thank you for your service.  I am a wanna be Bigfoot enthusiast, but sadly I have never seen or heard anything suspicious in the woods.  I do have a great interest in many things unexplained in our natural world, and periodically scour the net for any new info.  Seems that there should be something to the thousands of accounts documented over the years, but one does wonder why in this age of cameras and outdoor activities nothing more concrete has surfaced.
> 
> Good luck in your search.



Thanks drippin' rock.

I think that one day soon someone is going to get the real proof needed. As for doing the research I now know that thermal will be the best tool. I just wish they didn't cost so much..LOL

After using one a few months back on one of our outings, I was ready to through my Night Vision in the trash.

If only I would have had that camera with me in the past. 

One thing for sure, it appears that what folks have been doing, is not working. The old saying, if you keep doing what you always have done, you will continue to get the same result seems to apply with Bigfoot research as well.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## NCHillbilly

watch1 said:


> Thanks drippin' rock.
> 
> I think that one day soon someone is going to get the real proof needed. As for doing the research I now know that thermal will be the best tool. I just wish they didn't cost so much..LOL
> 
> After using one a few months back on one of our outings, I was ready to through my Night Vision in the trash.
> 
> If only I would have had that camera with me in the past.
> 
> One thing for sure, it appears that what folks have been doing, is not working. The old saying, if you keep doing what you always have done, you will continue to get the same result seems to apply with Bigfoot research as well.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



I would love it if somebody actually found bigfoot. It's cool to think that something like that could be out there, and if I ever did see one, I would probably wish him well and never say anything about it to anyone. If you want to help your cause and have people take you seriously, though, try to weed out some of the obvious kooks who don't know a thing about the woods but see bigfoot a couple times a year in places where nobody else has seen one in a couple hundred cumulative years of spending their lives in the woods. Calling an obvious bear track a bigfoot track or calling a rabbit screech a bigfoot call doesn't help y'alls credibility at all with people who are familiar with bear tracks and rabbit screeches.


----------



## watch1

Owl Scream

Here is one I recorded back in 2007. I have improved my outdoor recording skills since I got this one. This was near a creek so the running water in the background is on the recording.

You will hear a deer snort/blow and then the owl. Next you hear some whoops and 2 knocks.

The Owl scream is something I have heard several times but this is not the screaming many folks have heard.

http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/sounds/CutsWP29Oct2007.mp3

Mike (watch1)


----------



## NCHillbilly

watch1 said:


> Owl Scream
> 
> Here is one I recorded back in 2007. I have improved my outdoor recording skills since I got this one. This was near a creek so the running water in the background is on the recording.
> 
> You will hear a deer snort/blow and then the owl. Next you hear some whoops and 2 knocks.
> 
> The Owl scream is something I have heard several times but this is not the screaming many folks have heard.
> 
> http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/sounds/CutsWP29Oct2007.mp3
> 
> Mike (watch1)



That is definitely a barred owl, and for sure a wierd noise that it's making, but it's not the owl scream that I'm talking about. The one I'm talking about is a bloodcurdling, ear-piercing, high-pitched pure scream that sounds like, well, a woman being stabbed and/or raped.


----------



## Ballplayer

What do the good people of Leroy, Alabama have to say about this, just curious ?


----------



## Hornet22

I heard a strange sound in the recent past I have not heard in years. Came rushing down the hall to see what in the world was goin on. It was only  Quack and the missus on FB and PM's....


----------



## bfriendly

NCHillbilly said:


> So you're calling me a liar, in effect? Whatever. Sure. It's definitely bigfoot doing it because you can't find that particular sound on the internet. The scream is not a sound that owls make on a regular basis. I'm 43 years old and have heard it maybe twenty or thirty times in my life after spending untold thousands of hours in the woods at night, at random times. It wouldn't be too easy to go out and record it if you don't know when it's gonna happen. I remember the first time I ever heard that sound was when I was a small kid out coon hunting with my dad. It scared the crap out of me and dad laughed and finally told me what it was. And as I said, I have since actually seen owls making the sound, but I guess I'm not as reputable as some tinfoil-hatted guy from downtown San Francisco on the BFRO website who also gets abducted by space aliens, talks to angels,  and thinks that mangy coyotes are supernatural monsters. I watch Monster Quest, too, and find it entertaining and interesting, but I believe that truth is a little more worthwhile than the fancies of some city folks out in the "wilderness" of somebody's cow pasture in the middle of the night trying to creep each other out every time they hear a noise in the woods. Go on trying to make everything you see in the woods into bigfoot and never mind trying to find out what it actually is. I guess it's more interesting to hear bigfoot than an owl, or more interesting to find a bigfoot track than an old, washed-out bear track anyway. I agree, you're right-owls don't scream, and the Georgia and NC woods are full of bigfoots (bigfeet?)-they're out there by the hundreds. Most of us just don't see them because we're not as smart or special as city folk from somewhere else.



My little bit a sarcasm isn't calling you a liar and it is Nominal compared to the things you have said.......chillax. You just spilled a bucket load of sarcasm and I only tossed out a pebbles worth.............man I didn't think you'd get so upset or I would have tried to answer your BLATANT Sarcasm with Sincere novelty.......No need to go off the deep end.......but if you wish, be my guest

Why are you hangin around this Bigfoot thread anyway, when you have a Genuine Bigfoot enthusiast(The OP), trying to see if any of us have ever.........Well, 17 questions or so worth of stuff.......I could only say yes to the first question...........hoping one day to say yes to other ?s

The print I found could have been a Bear track, but it sure did not look like it to me.  I'll go so far as saying it probably was. 
But why did seeing it make the hair on the back of my neck stand up?  A FRESH Bear track in close proximity did nothing to arouse me at all; just thought it was kind of cool. BUT seeing that weathered foot print made me aware of surroundings like at no other time I can remember........and it wasn't even very fresh; I cant explain it, it just happened. Bigfoot encounter, Lord no........Still, Freaked me out. No I did not report it to the BFRO

I have had Wild hogs snapping there teeth at me from just on the other side of some Palmettos, maybe 8 or 9 feet away with nowhere for me to run(or climb) and it has gotten my heart beating, but never made the hair raise on the back of my neck like some stupid weathered old print..........you figure that out, cause I cant.

The barefoot print was the Exact same shape as my foot only ALOT bigger, and it was a Bare foot Print.  I have seen lots of tracks and think I can identify what most are. If not, I'll say, "I dont know what that is"!  I would rather someone tell me, "I dont know" than tell me some opinion as a fact, when they may be clueless.


BTW-I'm 43 too


----------



## watch1

Ballplayer said:


> What do the good people of Leroy, Alabama have to say about this, just curious ?



They are divided just like folks are everywhere. Many have told me stories of hearing things, a few have seen something and the rest think I'm crazy.
A few have had the guts to go out with us a few times. They are now members of our little group. Now they know there is something out there too.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## watch1

NCHillbilly said:


> I would love it if somebody actually found bigfoot. It's cool to think that something like that could be out there, and if I ever did see one, I would probably wish him well and never say anything about it to anyone. If you want to help your cause and have people take you seriously, though, try to weed out some of the obvious kooks who don't know a thing about the woods but see bigfoot a couple times a year in places where nobody else has seen one in a couple hundred cumulative years of spending their lives in the woods. Calling an obvious bear track a bigfoot track or calling a rabbit screech a bigfoot call doesn't help y'alls credibility at all with people who are familiar with bear tracks and rabbit screeches.



I been weeding for about 4 years now NCHillbilly.

I have had my share of the Bigfoot and UFOs, the mind talking, the liars and backstabbing. I have learned to be very opinionated. I don't have time for the bull .

I want some answers before I die..LOL

You folks haven't seen nothing till you get a bunch of Bigfooters together in a chatroom. Wonder there hasn't been a killing. Everyone of them claiming they are the best Bigfooters in the country and they don't know JACK.

There are no experts in this field but to hear some of them talk you would think there are.

I know a little but I'm no expert. I know one person in his 70s and he has been researching for almost 40 years now and has been to several states doing it. He has seen 3 at different times, ran out of the woods by some more than once and heard many. He will tell you he is no expert. 

Like I said..I been culling for a while now and I know bull when I hear it.

The thing is..it always seems to be the nut cases that get the attention. I think there are reasons behind that but that is getting into another area so I won't go there.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## watch1

NCHillbilly said:


> I would love it if somebody actually found bigfoot. It's cool to think that something like that could be out there, and if I ever did see one, I would probably wish him well and never say anything about it to anyone.



You know NCHillbilly

You would be surprised at the number of folks that have done just that. Several of them have told me the best thing I could do for them would be to do the same thing.

The thing about it is, if I ever got the photo or the recording that I wish I could get..I might just do the same thing.

Why spoil it for everyone else..right?

We all need some adventure in our lives..right?

Mike (watch1)


----------



## watch1

For those that would like to read an interesting report and see some track photos, here is a very unusual report.

There is one that has a track like none that I have seen anywhere. It is possible it could be from a deformity or accident but it is different. These folks had 100s of photos of tracks. I posted just a few of them.

http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/reports/RFPreport20.htm

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Dutch

bfriendly said:


> To those who think they will shoot the big fella when they see it, I hope you do. Then I hope you make it out of the woods before another one rips you to peices..........BUT, I dont think you will shoot it. I think you will simply wet your pants and cry like a little girl........dont worry, I wont tell



Whatever

After being shot at and having a arty barrage dropped all around my position....I don't think I will wet my pants if some mythical creature comes ambling by.


----------



## bfriendly

Dutch said:


> Whatever
> 
> After being shot at and having a arty barrage dropped all around my position....I don't think I will wet my pants if some mythical creature comes ambling by.



I would never disrespect you Dutch, and my quote was not directed at you; supposed I could have aimed it better though. You have given more to me than I could ever ask of anyone. You and your brothers are my HEROs and I will forever be in debt to you. God Bless you and yours


----------



## watch1

Dutch

I been through a few of those hairy times myself but never on the receiving end of the big guns. I just had to worry about Insane dropping a round of nerve gas on me while I tried to get some sleep with the walls of our tent moving to the beat of the bombs landing on the other side. I felt sorry for the poor souls on the receiving end of all that.
It has just been 20 years ago and not much said about that on the news. We all thought that when we left after the War was over that it would be the end of it for awhile. Seems like the dust didn't have time to settle before we where back over there again.

I salute you and all those that continue to serve our country. It's a little messed up right now but I still have hope.

I have a rule when I go out at night Booger hunting. Yes I call them Boogers..and I don't hunt them with a gun. I heard them called that a few times by some others and the name sorta stuck. We were talking about some of the old sayings folks used such as, don't stay out to late after dark because the Boogers might get you. There is also a fact that if you call the Power Company and tell them you want a Booger light put in your yard..they know exactly what you are talking about.

Getting back to my rule. I never go out when the wind is blowing. The reason is, I want to be able to hear what is trying to slip up on me. They have slipped up on a few and they didn't know they were there until they turned around and there they were, up close and personal. If you don't think that will un-nerve you, you a better man than me. lol

It is amazing how quite they can be when they want to be. I keep my Game Ears handy.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## drippin' rock

Where is all this venom coming from?  If any topic on this forum is harmless, this should be it.  I happen to think this is a very interesting subject.  What's the matter with discussing it?  Stories of Bigfoot are woven into the fabric of our society, so there will always be those that wonder.  Those that are quick to sling scorn and sarcasm think they have things figured out, when in reality they lack imagination and wonder.


----------



## crackerdave

Quite a thread you've got goin' here,Mike! 
I've read enough to be convinced you're the real deal,and not just another troller.
I don't have any skunk-ape/bigfoot tales to tell,but I think it'd be foolish to think there aren't any out there - _some_where. I also agree with you and others who think that if you _do_ encounter one,the best thing you could do would be to just let it go and not say anything.If somebody ever _does_ get positive proof of one,it'll be the end of 'em.I'm sure they belong out there more than _I_ ever will.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Well when I was much younger and in TN I met a man who was researching Bigfoot.   He had plaster casts, had a hair or two that definitely where not like any I had ever seen.  He had given a couple of them to authorities to analyze but they would never get back to him with any DNA etc results which to me seemed strange.  There was other evidence he had and I did believe him to be serious.


----------



## crackerdave

Those "authorities" prolly sold the hair on eBay!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

crackerdave said:


> Those "authorities" prolly sold the hair on eBay!



actually the authorities were either a Univ or related to LE.  It has been 30 years and I don't remember all the details.


----------



## watch1

crackerdave said:


> Those "authorities" prolly sold the hair on eBay!



It seems the "authorities" have a way of loosing hair samples and other things. Happened more than once for sure. The first hair sample we sent in to the lab got lost in the mail..that's the US Postal Service for you..yeah right.

But we had more, lots more. You can read the details of where the hair was found and the lab analysis.
I still have 2 myself and more has been spread around to others. http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/reports/Hair/HairLocation.html

No DNA analysis done. Cost to much and like hair, without something to match it with it will always be "UN-KNOWN". Lots of un-known out there.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## watch1

The posts about the tracks got me looking for some Bear Tracks.

I found some great info here: http://www.bear-tracker.com/bear.html

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Triton 240

I've hunted all my life all over this USA and seen alot of different animals. But 30 yrs ago in southern Miss I saw something on two legs in a swamp that I hunted. It was not a bear or any other animal. I was within 20 yards so I got a very good look. Laugh and joke but I still have nightmares and it is hard to enter or leave the woods in the dark still today. I quess now I can call it a bigfoot because I don't know what else to call it. It was over 7' covered with hair except the face and hands. It was massive with muscles. I have never been back to that spot but still hunt. I just look over my shoulder alot. My two cents worth finally after all these yrs.


----------



## bfriendly

> Where is all this venom coming from? If any topic on this forum is harmless, this should be it. I happen to think this is a very interesting subject. What's the matter with discussing it? Stories of Bigfoot are woven into the fabric of our society, so there will always be those that wonder. Those that are quick to sling scorn and sarcasm think they have things figured out, when in reality they lack imagination and wonder.



Well said my friend, Well Said!



> I've hunted all my life all over this USA and seen alot of different animals. But 30 yrs ago in southern Miss I saw something on two legs in a swamp that I hunted. It was not a bear or any other animal. I was within 20 yards so I got a very good look. Laugh and joke but I still have nightmares and it is hard to enter or leave the woods in the dark still today. I quess now I can call it a bigfoot because I don't know what else to call it. It was over 7' covered with hair except the face and hands. It was massive with muscles. I have never been back to that spot but still hunt. I just look over my shoulder alot. My two cents worth finally after all these yrs.



Triton, 

I hate the fact that you are having Night mares about it.  But IMHO, you should not feel anything other than completely Blessed............change the way you feel about it. 
Accept it, be thankful that you saw what Many people wish they could see. You weren't looking for it, but found it; or it found you.
You are blessed and IMHO, you were NEVER in any Danger, not even a little...........Be Thankful and I know that I and many others are envious of you an your encounter.
Thank you for putting it out there and sharing your story.

There are many reports on the BFRO(not to take aways from Mikes site) that may make you feel better about what happened, if you read them-probably some in the same area you were in.............no need to have the nightmares, it should be bringing you Joy!


----------



## snookman

I have a friend that lives in south Georgia, he hunts EVERY DAY possible to hunt deer. He hunts the river swamps twice a day. He has really put a lot of time in the woods from daylight till dark. He has never seen or heard anything that could be related to Bigfoot. I have read reports from all over the area he hunts. One of these days he is going to see something that he can't explain and I highly doubt that anyone will ever know. But, I bet he will never hunt that area again! Most people are so sure there is nothing like that out there they wouldn't admit it if they did see one! Just the nature of the beast. Just because you have never seen one doesn't mean you haven't been within yards of them before. If a deer was half as smart as a human, with thier keen sences and eyesight, do you really think many people would waste thier time trying to kill one. You would NEVER have an opportunity to kill one in the daylight hours. Just my two cents on the subject.


----------



## GA DAWG

How do all these folk know what a woman being raped sounds like anyhow? Id say my chances of seeing a Bigfoot. Is about like me be called by dnr for the deer harvest survey! Slim to none.


----------



## watch1

Triton 240 said:


> I've hunted all my life all over this USA and seen alot of different animals. But 30 yrs ago in southern Miss I saw something on two legs in a swamp that I hunted. It was not a bear or any other animal. I was within 20 yards so I got a very good look. Laugh and joke but I still have nightmares and it is hard to enter or leave the woods in the dark still today. I quess now I can call it a bigfoot because I don't know what else to call it. It was over 7' covered with hair except the face and hands. It was massive with muscles. I have never been back to that spot but still hunt. I just look over my shoulder alot. My two cents worth finally after all these yrs.



Triton 240

Do you think that your reaction would have been different if you had known about these creatures before hand?

Instead of having nightmares about it maybe you could have been amazed that you finally got to see one.

This is part of the reason I try to "spread the word" about them. There have been many folks that have had some very serious problems dealing with seeing something that everyone says does not exist. The ridicule that some get from even mentioning seeing something like this causes many to hold back from talking about it when they really need to talk to someone that will believe them.

Now I could ask you a hundred questions about what you saw and still have questions. Did it see you? If it did, what was it's reaction toward you?

Was it Black or a Red-ish color Brown?

I just heard about another sighting recently and the color was described as "a blondish gray with a touch of tan to it". That sounds like it might be the same color that was described as looking the same color as the under-side of a Fall Dogwood leaf. 

Folks do their best trying to describe a color as best they can but sometimes its a little hard.

I can assure you that you are not alone. There are many that have seen them and they just don't talk about it..just like you have.

Thanks for finally sharing it with us.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## crackerdave

This is a little irrelevant,I guess, but I think those "Messin' with Sasquatch" commercials are hilarous.


----------



## doenightmare

I have heard the wood knocking before - not rapid ones like a woodpecker - three in a row every minute or so and much more like a bat hitting a hardwood. I remember thinking-what is that? Never even occurred to me to think of a bigfoot doing it. What else would make this sound?


----------



## dawg2

doenightmare said:


> I have heard the wood knocking before - not rapid ones like a woodpecker - three in a row every minute or so and much more like a bat hitting a hardwood. I remember thinking-what is that? Never even occurred to me to think of a bigfoot doing it. What else would make this sound?



Turkeys make that sound.  I have seen turkeys doing it.  I have killed a turkey that was doing it.    I had a turkey that hung up and would not come into the thick stuff where I was.  It started the "knocking" sound.  Some people call it the waterdrop.  I knew it was a turkey because I had heard it before.  If you never saw a turkey making the noise you would never know it was a turkey.  It is unlike ANY other call they make.

I eased up through the thick brush until I saw him.  Then I smoked him.  Chairman on here was hunting with me that day.

I have never been able to find a sound file / recording of the knocking / waterdrop call that a turkey makes.


----------



## GA DAWG

A turkey water drop is as loud as a bat hitting a hardwood tree?


----------



## dawg2

GA DAWG said:


> A turkey water drop is as loud as a bat hitting a hardwood tree?



I can not speak for EVERY turkey that makes this noise.  But the ones I have heard make the noise:

It sounds like a stick / bat hitting a tree or hollow tree.  Like a really loud waterdrop.  Yes, it is fairly loud.  As loud as a woodpecker pecking a tree but different sound.


----------



## watch1

crackerdave said:


> This is a little irrelevant,I guess, but I think those "Messin' with Sasquatch" commercials are hilarous.



crackerdave

I agree. Sasquatch/Bigfoot has become a hit with selling products.

Have you seen this one?
<object width='640' height='385'><param name='movie' value='http://www.bowtube.com/flv_player/Main.swf' /> <param name='FlashVars' value='config=http://www.bowtube.com/flv_player/data/playerConfigEmbed/245.xml' /> <embed src='http://www.bowtube.com/flv_player/Main.swf' quality='high' width='640' height='385' FlashVars='config=http://www.bowtube.com/flv_player/data/playerConfigEmbed/245.xml' align='middle' allowScriptAccess='always' allowfullscreen='true' type='application/x-shockwave-flash'></embed></object>

Mike (watch1)


----------



## T.P.

dawg2 said:


> Turkeys make that sound.  I have seen turkeys doing it.  I have killed a turkey that was doing it.    I had a turkey that hung up and would not come into the thick stuff where I was.  It started the "knocking" sound.  Some people call it the waterdrop.  I knew it was a turkey because I had heard it before.  If you never saw a turkey making the noise you would never know it was a turkey.  It is unlike ANY other call they make.
> 
> I eased up through the thick brush until I saw him.  Then I smoked him.  Chairman on here was hunting with me that day.
> 
> I have never been able to find a sound file / recording of the knocking / waterdrop call that a turkey makes.



Never heard of this, is this a body-made noise or some sort a vocalization?


----------



## watch1

doenightmare said:


> I have heard the wood knocking before - not rapid ones like a woodpecker - three in a row every minute or so and much more like a bat hitting a hardwood. I remember thinking-what is that? Never even occurred to me to think of a bigfoot doing it. What else would make this sound?



Here is a recording I made back in 2008. I knocked 3 times but I didn't know that one had knocked right before I did. You can hear it in the distance. One knock right before I knocked 3 times. Then you hear a roar in the distance. The young boy we had with us that night heard it and asked "what was that". We then get this interesting "coyote" reply to my knocking.

http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/sounds/OP23Feb2008B1.mp3

I have heard the 3 knocks, 2 knocks, one knock several times and even a 3 knocks pause then 2 knocks repeated several times from different locations one night.

We are still working on trying to figure out what all that means but it seems they use knocking to communicate.

It beats smoke signals at night..LOL

Mike (watch1)


----------



## dawg2

T.P. said:


> Never heard of this, is this a body-made noise or some sort a vocalization?



It is a vocalization.  It is not a common sound because not all turkeys seem to do make this call.  But turkeys will make this noise.  It sounds like the word "clock" or "tock."  The noise is not harsh like a smack or whack sound.  Almost has a little echo to it. It is a repetitive sound.  

The times I have heard it the birds made this noise dozens of times.  The first time I heard it I would have never guessed it was turkey.  I was in disbelief at first and the bird did it over and over. I was pretty amazed.  I have seen and heard this vocalization several times by turkeys.  It sounded like someone hitting a hollow log.  It is very hard to describe.  I have never been able to find any sound file of this vocalization.  

There are other people  who have heard and seen turkeys do this but again, it is not common.  It seems there are more people who have never heard this than there are ones who have. Even some people I consider very seasoned turkey hunters have never heard the noise.  I believe it is more likely people have heard the noise but never attributed it to a turkey.

I never would have stalked in on that turkey making the noise a couple years ago if I had never heard the noise.  It did not sound like a bird.  It actually sounded like someone hitting a hollow log.  I even called deadeye30215 (member here) to make sure no one was in the area I was hunting as a precaution.  But, having heard the noise before, I was 99% sure they were turkeys.


----------



## JD

dawg2 said:


> If you are talking about the end f the LBL Cut sound file: NO.  That is more of a smack.  hat I am talking about is a hollow "plop" or "clock" sound.  It sounds like a really loud water drop.  I have seen a few turkeys make the sound and it can be heard under 100 yards.  It is usually a second or more apart and rythmic.It is not a sound that is very common to hear, but they do make it.  I believe it is a locator call they make.  It sounds like a really loud waterdrop sound or someone hitting a hollow log with a stick.  You would never know it was a turkey sound until you see them do it.
> 
> I have no idea if a BF exists.  Is it possible, sure.  But as much time as I have been in the woods, I have never found a track nor seen any big hairy humanoid.  I would think there would be evidence of bones or a body.
> 
> There was a trail cam pic taken on some hunting show.  Was that pic ever resolved?



What about Pfharris?


----------



## JD

Never seen bigfoot but caught this on my deercam...been kinda scared to post it till this thread but figured as understanding that everyone is being about the topic I would take a chance....


----------



## crackerdave

Wow! Looks kinda like my brother-in-law!


----------



## dawg2

JD said:


> What about Pfharris?



He rarely gets off the 4 wheeler


----------



## JD

And just to prove they are black panthers here you go....


----------



## doenightmare

dawg2 said:


> It is a vocalization.  It is not a common sound because not all turkeys seem to do make this call.  But turkeys will make this noise.  It sounds like the word "clock" or "tock."  The noise is not harsh like a smack or whack sound.  Almost has a little echo to it. It is a repetitive sound.
> 
> The times I have heard it the birds made this noise dozens of times.  The first time I heard it I would have never guessed it was turkey.  I was in disbelief at first and the bird did it over and over. I was pretty amazed.  I have seen and heard this vocalization several times by turkeys.  It sounded like someone hitting a hollow log.  It is very hard to describe.  I have never been able to find any sound file of this vocalization.
> 
> There are other people  who have heard and seen turkeys do this but again, it is not common.  It seems there are more people who have never heard this than there are ones who have. Even some people I consider very seasoned turkey hunters have never heard the noise.  I believe it is more likely people have heard the noise but never attributed it to a turkey.
> 
> I never would have stalked in on that turkey making the noise a couple years ago if I had never heard the noise.  It did not sound like a bird.  It actually sounded like someone hitting a hollow log.  I even called deadeye30215 (member here) to make sure no one was in the area I was hunting as a precaution.  But, having heard the noise before, I was 99% sure they were turkeys.



Dawg - thanks for that suggestion. It did make a "tock" kind of sound. I'll go with turkey "tocks" - the other possibility would be unnerving!


----------



## T.P.

dawg2 said:


> It is a vocalization.  It is not a common sound because not all turkeys seem to do make this call.  But turkeys will make this noise.  It sounds like the word "clock" or "tock."  The noise is not harsh like a smack or whack sound.  Almost has a little echo to it. It is a repetitive sound.
> 
> The times I have heard it the birds made this noise dozens of times.  The first time I heard it I would have never guessed it was turkey.  I was in disbelief at first and the bird did it over and over. I was pretty amazed.  I have seen and heard this vocalization several times by turkeys.  It sounded like someone hitting a hollow log.  It is very hard to describe.  I have never been able to find any sound file of this vocalization.
> 
> There are other people  who have heard and seen turkeys do this but again, it is not common.  It seems there are more people who have never heard this than there are ones who have. Even some people I consider very seasoned turkey hunters have never heard the noise.  I believe it is more likely people have heard the noise but never attributed it to a turkey.
> 
> I never would have stalked in on that turkey making the noise a couple years ago if I had never heard the noise.  It did not sound like a bird.  It actually sounded like someone hitting a hollow log.  I even called deadeye30215 (member here) to make sure no one was in the area I was hunting as a precaution.  But, having heard the noise before, I was 99% sure they were turkeys.



I _would_ say get a patent and make this the next "must have to kill a turkey" turkey call, but could you imagine the amount of "I heard a bigfoot while turkey hunting threads"!........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

dawg2 said:


> He rarely gets off the 4 wheeler


 
Is that where the cooler full of beverages is?


----------



## bfriendly

JD said:


> And just to prove they are black panthers here you go....



Looks like a Yote.......


----------



## bfriendly

dawg2 said:


> I can not speak for EVERY turkey that makes this noise.  But the ones I have heard make the noise:
> 
> It sounds like a stick / bat hitting a tree or hollow tree.  Like a really loud waterdrop.  Yes, it is fairly loud.  As loud as a woodpecker pecking a tree but different sound.



I didn't realize that sound was so uncommon.........Heck, I have heard it, then shortly thereafter, saw Turkeys and figured they made it.

 I have heard Many wood knocks sound bites online, but never in the woods.  The Turkey "Water Drop" sound sounds just like that, a Water Drop; perhaps with really good volume, but a Water Drop, none-the-less.

IMO, it does NOT sound like the Wood Knocks I have heard so many sound bites of..............wish I could hear some wood knocks in the woods for real life comparison.

The only other tidbit I wonder about with this issue is that I "thought" most Turkeys are in Trees at night, sleeping. Most wood knock sound bites I have heard were recorded at the same time..............I suppose it is possible that Turkeys will go Nocturnal, but I have never heard of that


----------



## Resica

bfriendly said:


> I didn't realize that sound was so uncommon.........Heck, I have heard it, then shortly thereafter, saw Turkeys and figured they made it.
> 
> I have heard Many wood knocks sound bites online, but never in the woods.  The Turkey "Water Drop" sound sounds just like that, a Water Drop; perhaps with really good volume, but a Water Drop, none-the-less.
> 
> IMO, it does NOT sound like the Wood Knocks I have heard so many sound bites of..............wish I could hear some wood knocks in the woods for real life comparison.The only other tidbit I wonder about with this issue is that I "thought" most Turkeys are in Trees at night, sleeping. Most wood knock sound bites I have heard were recorded at the same time..............I suppose it is possible that Turkeys will go Nocturnal, but I have never heard of that



I'll be right over.


----------



## watch1

I am trying to get this strait. You heard the "water drop" sound during the day or night?

Most loud knocking I have heard was late at night but I have heard what I call limb knocking during the day and both times it was 2 of them doing it. One would hit a tree with a (what sounded like a small limb) and the other would answer with the same. They were about 75 yards apart so no need to knock loud.

I heard this in Clarke County, AL. and in Talladega National Forest, AL. I did not know about it until later that someone had seen a Bigfoot in the same area near a dumpster that same day.

I have even had them rock clicking  back at me a few times. I tried it after hearing them do it several times. Seems they do it just to keep an idea of the others location when they are near one another.

If you don't go out and just listen and do some late night recording you don't know what you are missing.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## bfriendly

Resica said:


> I'll be right over.



 Didnt see that coming


----------



## Throwback




----------



## watch1

How many have heard what sounded like an old dead tree falling over and hitting the ground as you start to enter an area walking.

There would be no wind and no real reason for a tree to fall at that time. I know things happen naturally and rotten trees do fall, but the timing of the event sometimes makes me wonder.

This has been noticed by a lot of researchers and cave exploring folks. Many have tried to locate the fallen tree but find very few of them that would explain the noise heard.

This has happened to me a few times. The last time it happened, we had stopped next to a creek and got out of the truck and started down in the woods to look along the edge of the creek for tracks. As soon as we entered the woods we hear a what sounds like a big dead rotten pine tree fall and hit the ground up on the hill above us.

We had found a track in the past at this location and had heard of several sightings there in the past. One of our researchers saw a big black Bigfoot running down the creek moving with an amazing speed.

Anyone else hearing the trees fall?

Here is a report from the area:
http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/reports/RFPreport81.html

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Throwback

you cannot be serious. 


T


----------



## Smokepoler

I heard a tree fall before!!!!!!!
Another time as I was walking around scouting, I suddenly smelled a strong, pungent aroma. It made my eyes burn and made me retch.  I spied a huge set of hairy jaws leaning over a deadfall spitting what looked like tobacco out!!!!!!!! I 
I grabbed binoculars, looked closely and realized I had walked up on my Buddy as he was defecating!!!!!
Needless to say, I didn't go near that spot again.


----------



## watch1

I wish that if you can't add something constructive to the discussion that you would just move on. Is it because you have nothing better to do than to come here and make dumb remarks. No you realize how bright you are going to look when the truth does come out about these creatures.

It is just a matter of time before this happens. With the timber cutting and development taking place, these creatures are being pushed about as far as they can be pushed.

The Government is trying to isolate them by closing off certain areas of state and national parks and certain areas are open for day use only. Check it out if you don't believe it.

Here in Alabama were have the Alabama Forever Wild program which is basically doing the same thing in many areas. 

Does anyone ever wonder why the bunch with the Bigfoot in the freezer and Tom Biscardi ever got the news media so interested in that story? Does anyone know that was not the first time Tom had been involved with a hoax and the news media knew that, but there they were all over the news again.

Could it have been a ploy, to make the Bigfoot researchers look like a bunch of idiots? We knew the story was a hoax before it ever made it to the main stream news. Many even in the Bigfoot community was jumping all over it and many were trying to point out a few things that didn't add up but they would not hear it.

Well if it was planned, it worked. It did the job didn't it. So now those that have seen one or may see one in the future will keep that story to themselves. They sure won't tell their hunting buddies about it.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Throwback

watch1 said:


> I wish that if you can't add something constructive to the discussion that you would just move on. Is it because you have nothing better to do than to come here and make dumb remarks. No you realize how bright you are going to look when the truth does come out about these creatures.
> 
> It is just a matter of time before this happens. With the timber cutting and development taking place, these creatures are being pushed about as far as they can be pushed.
> 
> The Government is trying to isolate them by closing off certain areas of state and national parks and certain areas are open for day use only. Check it out if you don't believe it.
> 
> Here in Alabama were have the Alabama Forever Wild program which is basically doing the same thing in many areas.
> 
> Does anyone ever wonder why the bunch with the Bigfoot in the freezer and Tom Biscardi ever got the news media so interested in that story? Does anyone know that was not the first time Tom had been involved with a hoax and the news media knew that, but there they were all over the news again.
> 
> Could it have been a ploy, to make the Bigfoot researchers look like a bunch of idiots? We knew the story was a hoax before it ever made it to the main stream news. Many even in the Bigfoot community was jumping all over it and many were trying to point out a few things that didn't add up but they would not hear it.
> 
> Well if it was planned, it worked. It did the job didn't it. So now those that have seen one or may see one in the future will keep that story to themselves. They sure won't tell their hunting buddies about it.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



you come on here and say that a tree falling "for no reason" is because of bigfoot and noises that are easily recognizable to those of us that have spend our lives in the woods is a bigfoot and you think some of us aren't adding constructive comments? 



here's you a constructive comment---the booger man ain't real and bigfoot ain't either. get over it. not a single solitary thread of scientific evidence exists that these dream world creatures exist, except something cooked up by someone to give them a reason to breathe every day. They are all around us but no one has an actual picture, no one has ran over one, no one has found a dead one, etc. yeah right. 




T


----------



## GA DAWG

If a tree falls in the woods while nobody is around. Could you hear a bigfoot?


----------



## Smokepoler

watch1 said:


> I wish that if you can't add something constructive to the discussion that you would just move on. Is it because you have nothing better to do than to come here and make dumb remarks. No you realize how bright you are going to look when the truth does come out about these creatures.
> 
> It is just a matter of time before this happens. With the timber cutting and development taking place, these creatures are being pushed about as far as they can be pushed.
> 
> The Government is trying to isolate them by closing off certain areas of state and national parks and certain areas are open for day use only. Check it out if you don't believe it.
> 
> Here in Alabama were have the Alabama Forever Wild program which is basically doing the same thing in many areas.
> 
> Does anyone ever wonder why the bunch with the Bigfoot in the freezer and Tom Biscardi ever got the news media so interested in that story? Does anyone know that was not the first time Tom had been involved with a hoax and the news media knew that, but there they were all over the news again.
> 
> Could it have been a ploy, to make the Bigfoot researchers look like a bunch of idiots? We knew the story was a hoax before it ever made it to the main stream news. Many even in the Bigfoot community was jumping all over it and many were trying to point out a few things that didn't add up but they would not hear it.
> 
> Well if it was planned, it worked. It did the job didn't it. So now those that have seen one or may see one in the future will keep that story to themselves. They sure won't tell their hunting buddies about it.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



I tell you what. When you prove them to exist, I'll be the first to admit I'm wrong. Until then,


----------



## jsullivan03

watch1 said:


> I wish that if you can't add something constructive to the discussion that you would just move on.
> Mike (watch1)



If you wanted constructive, maybe you should have posted this in the "On Topic" area.  This is the "Campfire", nuthin constructive goes on around here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jsullivan03 said:


> If you wanted constructive, maybe you should have posted this in the "On Topic" area. This is the "Campfire", nuthin constructive goes on around here.


 
Personally, I think me, you and Bitteroot oughta take our fly rods, hook up with Unicoidawg and investigate how the native fishing is up in bigfoot territory..


----------



## jsullivan03

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Personally, I think me, you and Bitteroot oughta take our fly rods, hook up with Unicoidawg and investigate how the native fishing is up in bigfoot territory..



I do it all the time.  Yall are welcome to come along whenever ya want.  I ain't never seen a bigfoot, though.  I did smell something once....  

NEVER pass gas in waders!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jsullivan03 said:


> I do it all the time. Yall are welcome to come along whenever ya want. I ain't never seen a bigfoot, though. I did smell something once....
> 
> NEVER pass gas in waders!!!


 
Did they puff out like a Macy's Thanksgiving Day balloon?


----------



## NCHillbilly

How do you add something "constructive" to a thread that's sole purpose is to attribute every normal sound and occurance in the woods to bigfoot? Some people have tried to be constructive by offering logical explanations for the mysterious phenomenons that y'all are experiencing, but nobody wants to hear them because a logical explanation isn't as much fun as believing that bigfoot makes every noise in the woods. Not to mention that anyone not agreeing with you about bigfoot being an absolute reality or trying to explain sounds or tracks is accused of spewing venom  Bottom line: most people can spend their lives in the woods and never see anything related to bigfoot. Some people see bigfoot or a black panther or something every time they go in the woods, even though they've never seen many of the common animals that are documented and live here without a doubt. Most of these people are from urban or suburban environments. Why you reckon that is? I'm through with this thread now.


----------



## Double-droptine

Went to the bfro web site to look around and saw something interesting posted about a 2003 sighting in Coweta county.It involved a hunter so he might be a member here and I have a couple of questions for him.
Your story says you and your father scouted a place and found limbs broke off 15 -20 foot from the ground and a huge rock moved around and ya'll thought it was a bear.So you decided to hunt there because you wanted to shoot the bear, as you put it "the thought of being able to bag a bear in these woods was too much! " But instead of a bear you saw bigfoot. My questions to you are, don't you know that Coweta county has no bear season?How is someone suppose to believe that you saw bigfoot when you openly admit you had every intention of breaking the law and if you had seen a bear and shot it you would have to lie about where you shot it to keep from getting busted?


----------



## watch1

Double-droptine

You have a valid point. The sad thing is there are those that break the law. A few of those that have did so have had encounters. Those out night hunting, teenagers out parked someplace drinking and having a tailgate party and those out having fun with one of the opposite sex.

I heard one story of a group of teenagers out riding the roads and drinking one night stopped in a very remote location and were all standing around in the road talking when out of no where comes flying through the air and landing right in the middle of them, half of a rabbit, freshly killed.

That broke up the party that night.

Encounters happen and because of the circumstances those encounters go un-reported.

Yes, there are those that see a Bigfoot behind every tree. But what about the life long experienced hunter who has a chance encounter with one. What about the hunter that watches one for several minutes through his scope and see the Bigfoot turn and look him strait in the eyes through his scope.

What do you do with those sightings? Do you through them in the thrash with the city dudes report?

Of the thousands of sighting reports that have been reported, if just one of them is the real thing..then that means there is really something out there.  

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly said:


> How do you add something "constructive" to a thread that's sole purpose is to attribute every normal sound and occurance in the woods to bigfoot? Some people have tried to be constructive by offering logical explanations for the mysterious phenomenons that y'all are experiencing, but nobody wants to hear them because a logical explanation isn't as much fun as believing that bigfoot makes every noise in the woods. Not to mention that anyone not agreeing with you about bigfoot being an absolute reality or trying to explain sounds or tracks is accused of spewing venom  Bottom line: most people can spend their lives in the woods and never see anything related to bigfoot. Some people see bigfoot or a black panther or something every time they go in the woods, even though they've never seen many of the common animals that are documented and live here without a doubt. Most of these people are from urban or suburban environments. Why you reckon that is? I'm through with this thread now.



Ever seen a million bucks? Does it exist?


----------



## watch1

In the news today: 

http://www.courier-journal.com/article/20110125/NEWS02/301250063/Bigfoot+is+real++Idaho+researcher+to+tell+IUS+audience

***
Take time and read the comments. Some of them sound like they could have come from some on this forum. Not saying they did but it's the same ole same ole everywhere.

Here is a man putting up his reputation and very good chance his job based on his findings. 

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

http://bigfootforums.com/index.php?/topic/2750-when-to-shoot-or-when-to-run-or-even-hide/


----------



## NCHillbilly

Resica said:


> Ever seen a million bucks? Does it exist?



Nope, not that I know of in my neck of the woods. I'll probably see several bigfoots, yetis, yerins, skunk apes, yowies, a whole nest of black panthers, the mothman, a family of chupacabras,  a passel of haints, the tooth fairy, and a whole fleet of unidentified frickin' objects full of little punkin-headed bug-eyed fellers wanting to do an involuntery colonoscopy on me before I ever see a million bucks around here.


----------



## Throwback

Resica said:


> Ever seen a million bucks? Does it exist?



no all at once but probably have collectively in my life seen more than that. 

I have never seen even one piece of a bigfoot though. 

T


----------



## Otis

Throwback said:


> you come on here and say that a tree falling "for no reason" is because of bigfoot and noises that are easily recognizable to those of us that have spend our lives in the woods is a bigfoot and you think some of us aren't adding constructive comments?
> 
> 
> 
> here's you a constructive comment---the booger man ain't real and bigfoot ain't either. get over it. not a single solitary thread of scientific evidence exists that these dream world creatures exist, except something cooked up by someone to give them a reason to breathe every day. They are all around us but no one has an actual picture, no one has ran over one, no one has found a dead one, etc. yeah right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T


 


So...there are not any panthers in Georgia either right? Maybe I missed your response earlier? I never saw a pic of one on trailcam, but I saw the story were one was shot and harvested in Georgia. 

Rather prove something exist, how about you prove it doesn't?  

O


----------



## watch1

Throwback said:


> you come on here and say that a tree falling "for no reason" is because of bigfoot and noises that are easily recognizable to those of us that have spend our lives in the woods is a bigfoot and you think some of us aren't adding constructive comments?
> 
> 
> here's you a constructive comment---the booger man ain't real and bigfoot ain't either. get over it. not a single solitary thread of scientific evidence exists that these dream world creatures exist, except something cooked up by someone to give them a reason to breathe every day. They are all around us but no one has an actual picture, no one has ran over one, no one has found a dead one, etc. yeah right.
> 
> T



I didn't say every dead tree that falls is caused by a Bigfoot. I said " How many have heard what sounded like an old dead tree falling over and hitting the ground as you start to enter an area walking.

There would be no wind and no real reason for a tree to fall at that time. I know things happen naturally and rotten trees do fall, but the timing of the event sometimes makes me wonder.

This has been noticed by a lot of researchers and cave exploring folks. Many have tried to locate the fallen tree but find very few of them that would explain the noise heard."

I know that this happens and is one of the things that I find interesting. Does a Bigfoot push them all down? Most likely not but something is causing those trees to fall at some very interesting times.

You say there is no scientific proof. What about the many number of "UN-Identified" and UN-Known" hair samples that have been sent into the  labs around the country. What about the "UN-known" primate DNA analysis results?

What about the 100s of tracks/footprints that have been photoed and cast and the 1000s of sighting reports from all over the country?

How many dead panthers have you seen laying beside the road dead that has been hit by a car or truck? Are panthers real? According to your logic, they couldn't be..right?

Have you read any of the hair analysis reports? DNA testing is in the works. 

But look at the hair for right now. Here are just 2 for comparison.

http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/reports/Hair/HairAnalysisReport.html 

And:

http://www.bfro.net/news/hair_gallery.asp

Is that scientific enough for you?

How about the study that Dr Meldrum has done on the tracks and casts and is preparing to put his reputation and most likely his job on the line.

There is more evidence out there that there are Bigfoot in North America than there is to support many scientific theories, yet many are believed and stated as fact.

Why does every Native American Tribe in this country have a name for these creatures? Why do some of these names describe traits of the creatures? You want a list? I got some of them.

No evidence you say. I think not.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## bfriendly

Throwback said:


> you come on here and say that a tree falling "for no reason" is because of bigfoot and noises that are easily recognizable to those of us that have spend our lives in the woods is a bigfoot and you think some of us aren't adding constructive comments?
> 
> 
> 
> here's you a constructive comment---the booger man ain't real and bigfoot ain't either. get over it. not a single solitary thread of scientific evidence exists that these dream world creatures exist, except something cooked up by someone to give them a reason to breathe every day. They are all around us but no one has an actual picture, no one has ran over one, no one has found a dead one, etc. yeah right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T



Someones approval ratings are falling like Sarah Palins


Let me ask you some simple Questions.......
 How Many crop circles would have to be made by some being Not from Earth, in order for there to be well, some Aliens, or beings not from Earth?

How many Real Bigfoot Sightings would there have to be in order for there to really be a Small Population of Bigfoot.

Just one my friends, Just 1!


----------



## NCHillbilly

watch1 said:


> I didn't say every dead tree that falls is caused by a Bigfoot. I said " How many have heard what sounded like an old dead tree falling over and hitting the ground as you start to enter an area walking.
> 
> There would be no wind and no real reason for a tree to fall at that time. I know things happen naturally and rotten trees do fall, but the timing of the event sometimes makes me wonder.
> 
> This has been noticed by a lot of researchers and cave exploring folks. Many have tried to locate the fallen tree but find very few of them that would explain the noise heard."
> 
> I know that this happens and is one of the things that I find interesting. Does a Bigfoot push them all down? Most likely not but something is causing those trees to fall at some very interesting times.
> 
> You say there is no scientific proof. What about the many number of "UN-Identified" and UN-Known" hair samples that have been sent into the  labs around the country. What about the "UN-known" primate DNA analysis results?
> 
> What about the 100s of tracks/footprints that have been photoed and cast and the 1000s of sighting reports from all over the country?
> 
> How many dead panthers have you seen laying beside the road dead that has been hit by a car or truck? Are panthers real? According to your logic, they couldn't be..right?
> Have you read any of the hair analysis reports? DNA testing is in the works.
> 
> But look at the hair for right now. Here are just 2 for comparison.
> 
> http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/reports/Hair/HairAnalysisReport.html
> 
> And:
> 
> http://www.bfro.net/news/hair_gallery.asp
> 
> Is that scientific enough for you?
> 
> How about the study that Dr Meldrum has done on the tracks and casts and is preparing to put his reputation and most likely his job on the line.
> 
> There is more evidence out there that there are Bigfoot in North America than there is to support many scientific theories, yet many are believed and stated as fact.
> 
> Why does every Native American Tribe in this country have a name for these creatures? Why do some of these names describe traits of the creatures? You want a list? I got some of them.
> No evidence you say. I think not.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



In states with confirmed populations of panthers, roadkills are actually common. Florida only has a small population of panthers, but they lose a good percentage of them every year to roadkill. There have even been roadkilled panthers in states without breeding populations, such as Illinois. I wouldn't expect to see many roadkills in my state, where the odd transient panther might be possible, but no breeding population. And panthers are definitely confirmed, real, and can be found fairly easily. Many states have hunting seasons on them. Apples/oranges.

As for the Native American names, please tell me what the Cherokee name for bigfoot is? I have spent half my life studying local Cherokee culture, live next to the reservation, grew up with Cherokee people all around me, have dated Cherokee women, have pretty much every book ever published about Cherokee culture dating back to the early explorers, have Cherokee blood in my veins, and have never, ever, ever, seen or heard any reference to bigfoot in conversation, mythology, legend, or recorded cultural studies from the last couple hundred years. I'm not talking about the 1/32 Cherokee new-age shamans-for-hire from Oklahoma, either, I'm talking about traditional Cherokee culture from NC, Ga, SC, and TN.


----------



## GA DAWG

Otis said:


> So...there are not any panthers in Georgia either right? Maybe I missed your response earlier? I never saw a pic of one on trailcam, but I saw the story were one was shot and harvested in Georgia.    Rather prove something exist, how about you prove it doesn't?     O


  Aint no black ones! A cougar population is confirmed in a adjoining state. Thats where that cat came from. Last time I checked. Was no confirmed bigfoot population anywhere.Much less an adjoining state!


----------



## Throwback

bfriendly said:


> Someones approval ratings are falling like Sarah Palins
> 
> 
> Let me ask you some simple Questions.......
> How Many crop circles would have to be made by some being Not from Earth, in order for there to be well, some Aliens, or beings not from Earth?
> 
> How many Real Bigfoot Sightings would there have to be in order for there to really be a Small Population of Bigfoot.
> 
> Just one my friends, Just 1!



my mother in law believes she is an alien in human form (i am being serious) so does that count? 

T


----------



## dawg2

watch1 said:


> How many have heard what sounded like an old dead tree falling over and hitting the ground as you start to enter an area walking.
> 
> There would be no wind and no real reason for a tree to fall at that time. I know things happen naturally and rotten trees do fall, but the timing of the event sometimes makes me wonder.
> ....Anyone else hearing the trees fall?
> 
> Mike (watch1)


Sure I have heard trees fall with no wind.    I have heard it onmy property, my lease, while hiking etc.  Nothing magical just a rotten limb or a tree falling.  I have never attributed  atree or limb falling in the woods to anything other than a rotten branch or tree.  

I usually go take a look and see what it was.  In my mind, I anticipate it being a branch severely overloaded by massive Gobblers and maybe get a shot at a big bearded bird stunned and flopping on the ground.  So far that has not worked out.  Then I go back to scratching on a piece of slate and listening for more falling trees.


----------



## Smokepoler

About the rabbit flying through the air. It is amazing to me how this automatically is attributed to Bigfoot, rather than the possibility of an Owl dropping it?


----------



## Throwback

Smokepoler said:


> About the rabbit flying through the air. It is amazing to me how this automatically is attributed to Bigfoot, rather than the possibility of an Owl dropping it?



please stop using logic. 


T


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

dawg2 said:


> URe I have heard trees fall with no wind. I have heard it onmy property, my lease, while hiking etc. Nothing magical just a rotten limb or a tree falling. I have never attributed atree or limb falling in the woods to anything other than a rotten branch or tree.
> 
> I usually go take a look and see what it was. In my mind, I anticipate it being a branch severely overloaded by massive Gobblers and maybe get a shot at a big bearded bird stunned and flopping on the ground. So far that has not worked out. Then I go back to scratching on a piece of slate and listening for more falling trees.


 


Smokepoler said:


> About the rabbit flying through the air. It is amazing to me how this automatically is attributed to Bigfoot, rather than the possibility of an Owl dropping it?


 


Throwback said:


> please stop using logic.
> 
> 
> T


 
Bunch of venomous haters..


----------



## Dub

I can't help but wonder,  after reading this entire thread....








Has someone quit taking their meds?





I'll bet this gibberish would be a barrel of fun at a cub scout campfire.

  At some point,  though,  don't you have to put on your big boy clothes and be an adult?


----------



## Dub

After further study on the matter.....I am starting to wonder.


----------



## Ballplayer

You need a dump truck load of plaster for those babies !


----------



## watch1

Smokepoler said:


> About the rabbit flying through the air. It is amazing to me how this automatically is attributed to Bigfoot, rather than the possibility of an Owl dropping it?



The problem with that was the fact that it can flying in from the side, at an angle. Not dropped from over head.

It is also been pointed out in many reports that these creatures will throw things, rocks, sticks and in this case, half a rabbit.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## watch1

Dub said:


> I can't help but wonder,  after reading this entire thread....
> 
> 
> Has someone quit taking their meds?



I am wondering that myself. When did people stop thinking for themselves. Seems they forget that at one time the scientific community believed the world to be flat. 

That should be proof that even the experts can be wrong. How easy we forget what use to be considered fact, turned out not to be.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

watch1 said:


> I am wondering that myself. When did people stop thinking for themselves. Seems they forget that at one time the scientific community believed the world to be flat.
> 
> That should be proof that even the experts can be wrong. How easy we forget what use to be considered fact, turned out not to be.
> 
> Mike (watch1)


 
So how much weight do you put into the Dec 2012 prediction by the Mayans?


----------



## Dutch

Finally....picture proof of what is making all the bigfoot tracks in in the woods......

The Bigfooted Possum!


----------



## Dub

watch1 said:


> I am wondering that myself. When did people stop thinking for themselves. Seems they forget that at one time the scientific community believed the world to be flat.
> 
> That should be proof that even the experts can be wrong. How easy we forget what use to be considered fact, turned out not to be.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



I yield to your vast subject knowledge and the CONSIDERABLE time you've dedicated to the subject.


You are, without doubt, a certified:






THE TRUTH IS OUT THERE......


----------



## Throwback

ever wonder if the woman screaming sound was actually a woman screaming that needed help?


T


----------



## crackerdave

Throwback said:


> ever wonder if the woman screaming sound was actually a woman screaming that needed help?
> 
> 
> T



If I heard her scream the word "HELP!" or "RAPE!",I'd be there right quick-like!


----------



## Throwback

If anyone has a few brain cells to waste, go here for some "interesting" reading. 

http://home.clara.net/rfthomas/papers/size1.html


----------



## GA DAWG

crackerdave said:


> If I heard her scream the word "HELP!" or "RAPE!",I'd be there right quick-like!


Yeah and you'd be ate by a black panther or bigfoot to..Better stay away Dave..Trickery involved


----------



## testdepth

Wouldn't you think that someone by now would have flown over these areas at night with a plane or a helo that is mounted with FLIR so they could spot the heat signature of what these people say they have seen?  It's suppose to be what 7' to 8' tall and weigh approx 500 - 600 pounds.  I don't think you could mistake it for something else.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

testdepth said:


> Wouldn't you think that someone by now would have flown over these areas at night with a plane or a helo that is mounted with FLIR so they could spot the heat signature of what these people say they have seen? It's suppose to be what 7' to 8' tall and weigh approx 500 - 600 pounds. I don't think you could mistake it for something else.


 
They don't show up on FLIR...


----------



## Dub

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They don't show up on FLIR...



The aliens have provided them with cloaking technology.  It's been all the rage in the bigfoot community for years.








I suppose it's why my man here had trouble locating him at first:


----------



## crackerdave

GA DAWG said:


> Yeah and you'd be ate by a black panther or bigfoot to..Better stay away Dave..Trickery involved



 Ya mean......Bigfoots gots electronic callers to hunt crackahs with?


----------



## GA DAWG

crackerdave said:


> Ya mean......Bigfoots gots electronic callers to hunt crackahs with?


Not just these bigfeets but black panthers to..I'd be very,very careful...


----------



## Smokepoler

Man, you can tell we are a bored bunch by the number of posts on here.


----------



## jsullivan03

Throwback said:


> ever wonder if the woman screaming sound was actually a woman screaming that needed help?
> 
> 
> T



May not be a woman!


----------



## crackerdave

Smokepoler said:


> Man, you can tell we are a bored bunch by the number of posts on here.



Where else can you go and have this much fun,with just _two fingers?_


----------



## deja vu

crackerdave said:


> Where else can you go and have this much fun,with just _two fingers?_



Dang Dave!


----------



## Dub

crackerdave said:


> Where else can you go and have this much fun,with just _two fingers?_









Maybe at this table:


----------



## testdepth

I believe they may have caught what has been wlaking around the woods in the United States.


----------



## Dutch

This is the reason that the bigfeets haven't been seen....

They are all camo'd up!


Bigfoot Camo Fleece
http://ipath.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=F7062&Category_Code=060hoodies


----------



## watch1

testdepth said:


> Wouldn't you think that someone by now would have flown over these areas at night with a plane or a helo that is mounted with FLIR so they could spot the heat signature of what these people say they have seen?  It's suppose to be what 7' to 8' tall and weigh approx 500 - 600 pounds.  I don't think you could mistake it for something else.



This is one of the very reasons I say the Government knows about them. It has also been noted that when a very recent report was posted and the area named in that report, that soon afterward Black un-marked helicopters were seen flying around in the area as if looking for something. It has happened several times. That and the Black SUVs passing through the areas and not stopping when the land owners try to stop them.

It also is the reason we stopped posting recent reports or going to a general area description. 

Yeah, go ahead call us nuts but we know what we seen.

There was even a report of these Black helicopters doing "Hog" shooting at night with 50 cals. When did the Federal Government get involved with animal (Hog) control? That is what the local people were told when some of them asked the local law enforcement about what was going on.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

watch1 said:


> This is one of the very reasons I say the Government knows about them. It has also been noted that when a very recent report was posted and the area named in that report, that soon afterward Black un-marked helicopters were seen flying around in the area as if looking for something. It has happened several times. That and the Black SUVs passing through the areas and not stopping when the land owners try to stop them.
> 
> It also is the reason we stopped posting recent reports or going to a general area description.
> 
> Yeah, go ahead call us nuts but we know what we seen.
> 
> There was even a report of these Black helicopters doing "Hog" shooting at night with 50 cals. When did the Federal Government get involved with animal (Hog) control? That is what the local people were told when some of them asked the local law enforcement about what was going on.
> 
> Mike (watch1)


 
I've only seen one black unmarked helicopter in my life. It was GBI


----------



## NCHillbilly

Get it while it's on sail: 

http://www.exava.com/shop?lddisa=107206339&q=buy+aluminum+foil&gclid=CMr_xeCZ2aYCFddA2godSQwOKQ&refdisa=gsm&adid=5459559232


----------



## Dub

watch1 said:


> This is one of the very reasons I say the Government knows about them. It has also been noted that when a very recent report was posted and the area named in that report, that soon afterward Black un-marked helicopters were seen flying around in the area as if looking for something. It has happened several times. That and the Black SUVs passing through the areas and not stopping when the land owners try to stop them.
> 
> It also is the reason we stopped posting recent reports or going to a general area description.
> 
> Yeah, go ahead call us nuts but we know what we seen.
> 
> There was even a report of these Black helicopters doing "Hog" shooting at night with 50 cals. When did the Federal Government get involved with animal (Hog) control? That is what the local people were told when some of them asked the local law enforcement about what was going on.
> 
> Mike (watch1)


















So the Men In Black came and elimated the evidence.


----------



## watch1

Why would the Government put a picture of a Sasquatch/Bigfoot on a survival training area map along with all the other wildlife that might be encountered in the area? This is a "for Official Use Only" map.

The photo was sent to me along with several other photos of the map. The map is made of a Tyvek material that can also be used as a water proof shelter.

This was written by a good friend of mine about this map.

***
The following paragraph is taken verbatim from a document copyrighted 2003 by the United States Government carrying a notation which states that "No copyright claim under Title 17 USC." It is cited in its entirety for the benefit of the reader who has not yet made up his/her mind about certain enigmatic animals, and whether or not information about the presence of such animals is known to our government. The cited paragraph describes a particular area of a Northwestern state, The document reads as follows:

"TERRAIN - CLIMATE"

"NORTH EAST "

Generally, the climate is a combination of alpine, subalpine and montane. Hot dry summers and moderately cold and snowy winters. Frequent chinooks moderate winter temperatures. Temperatures average in the 80/90's in mid-summer to lows in the 10-20's in winter. A strong elevational gradient in precipitation occurs, ranging from 15 to over 40 in per year. Elevations range from about 2000 ft. to over 7000 ft. The expansive conifer forests throughout this mountainous region contain hemlock, yew, larch, cedar, spruce, pines and fir. The area has beaver, badger, grouse, waterfowl, rabbits, moose, deer, marten, coyote, squirrels, chipmunk, bears, cougars, bobcat, porcupines, and many sasquatch sightings."

The residents of the State in which the described area is found have generated a very large number of sasquatch sighting reports for a great many years. Maybe all those reports are fraudulent hoaxes. Or maybe the government has a sense of humor that is not often seen by a layman who reads such technical documents. What do you think?
***

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Dub

I wonder how much revenue is generated in those areas from such vieled jests.

Bishopville, SC harps on their lizardman.  Many tee shirts are sold wearing his likeness.  News flash : there is no lizardman just like most college mascots aren't real either.

Follow the dollars.


----------



## jsullivan03

watch1 said:


> This is one of the very reasons I say the Government knows about them. It has also been noted that when a very recent report was posted and the area named in that report, that soon afterward Black un-marked helicopters were seen flying around in the area as if looking for something. It has happened several times. That and the Black SUVs passing through the areas and not stopping when the land owners try to stop them.
> 
> 
> Mike (watch1)



That was the Gubment looking for what yall had been smoking!


----------



## Throwback

watch1 said:


> This is one of the very reasons I say the Government knows about them. It has also been noted that when a very recent report was posted and the area named in that report, that soon afterward Black un-marked helicopters were seen flying around in the area as if looking for something. It has happened several times. That and the Black SUVs passing through the areas and not stopping when the land owners try to stop them.
> 
> It also is the reason we stopped posting recent reports or going to a general area description.
> 
> Yeah, go ahead call us nuts but we know what we seen.
> 
> There was even a report of these Black helicopters doing "Hog" shooting at night with 50 cals. When did the Federal Government get involved with animal (Hog) control? That is what the local people were told when some of them asked the local law enforcement about what was going on.
> 
> Mike (watch1)





I bet it was a certain federal gov'ts agency's "animal control program". I have a friend that worked with them once. he told me that they recruited CIA assassins that had been outed on their assignments and put them in the "bigfoot hunter/killer teams" kind of like LRRP's in Vietnam. When a "sighting" was reported--or even picked up on the internet--they are flown in, do a HALO insertion and using a SPECIAL kind of thermal  night vision that will show bigfoot 100% of the time, assassinate them, retrieve the body and destroy the surrounding evidence usually with fire. 
He even told me that a lot of the california wild fires were NOT caused by arson or cigarette butts but by them "sterilizing" the area of bigfoot blood and DNA. They are so experienced in setting people up they find some fall guy to pin it on so they can keep bigfoot a secret. 

remember the HUGE fire in south ga several years ago? They found a whole tribe of bigfoots near the big swamp and wiped them OUT. 


T


----------



## magoo

And I keep reading this?



More Beer, Please


----------



## NCHillbilly

Throwback said:


> I bet it was a certain federal gov'ts agency's "animal control program". I have a friend that worked with them once. he told me that they recruited CIA assassins that had been outed on their assignments and put them in the "bigfoot hunter/killer teams" kind of like LRRP's in Vietnam. When a "sighting" was reported--or even picked up on the internet--they are flown in, do a HALO insertion and using a SPECIAL kind of thermal  night vision that will show bigfoot 100% of the time, assassinate them, retrieve the body and destroy the surrounding evidence usually with fire.
> He even told me that a lot of the california wild fires were NOT caused by arson or cigarette butts but by them "sterilizing" the area of bigfoot blood and DNA. They are so experienced in setting people up they find some fall guy to pin it on so they can keep bigfoot a secret.
> 
> remember the HUGE fire in south ga several years ago? They found a whole tribe of bigfoots near the big swamp and wiped them OUT.
> 
> 
> T



Hmmm. Maybe that wasn't really a "plane crash" up on the mountain near me a couple years ago.....You might be on to something. I'm gonna pay more attention from now on when I see those black trucks and hear copters at night but don't see any running lights on them.


----------



## watch1

NCHillbilly said:


> As for the Native American names, please tell me what the Cherokee name for bigfoot is? I have spent half my life studying local Cherokee culture, live next to the reservation, grew up with Cherokee people all around me, have dated Cherokee women, have pretty much every book ever published about Cherokee culture dating back to the early explorers, have Cherokee blood in my veins, and have never, ever, ever, seen or heard any reference to bigfoot in conversation, mythology, legend, or recorded cultural studies from the last couple hundred years. I'm not talking about the 1/32 Cherokee new-age shamans-for-hire from Oklahoma, either, I'm talking about traditional Cherokee culture from NC, Ga, SC, and TN.



kecleh-kudleh (hairy savage) - Cherokee

nun yunu wi (the stone man) - Cherokee 

You can find several other names in an article I wrote about this.

http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/reports/BFHistory.htm

Try going to one of the elders of the tribe and asking them. They are very cautious about who they pass information on to about these creatures. If they open up to you, you might be very surprised at what they tell you.

Most are very protective of them and they hold a special place in the history of the tribes.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## testdepth

NCHillbilly said:


> Nope, not that I know of in my neck of the woods. I'll probably see several bigfoots, yetis, yerins, skunk apes, yowies, a whole nest of black panthers, the mothman, a family of chupacabras,  a passel of haints, the tooth fairy, and a whole fleet of unidentified frickin' objects full of little punkin-headed bug-eyed fellers wanting to do an involuntery colonoscopy on me before I ever see a million bucks around here.



Glad you said involuntary!  ROFL

  Well here you go!


----------



## dawg2

watch1 said:


> kecleh-kudleh (hairy savage) - Cherokee
> 
> nun yunu wi (the stone man) - Cherokee
> 
> You can find several other names in an article I wrote about this.
> 
> http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/reports/BFHistory.htm
> 
> Try going to one of the elders of the tribe and asking them. They are very cautious about who they pass information on to about these creatures. If they open up to you, you might be very surprised at what they tell you.
> 
> Most are very protective of them and they hold a special place in the history of the tribes.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



I thought the Cherokee word was Tsul 'Kalu


----------



## watch1

dawg2 said:


> I thought the Cherokee word was Tsul 'Kalu



What does that translate to, in English?

I got the list from Kathy Strain. She did the research.

http://southeastsasquatchassociation.blogspot.com/2007/01/biography-of-kathy-moskowitz-strain.html

I heard another name that I can't even come close to spelling but it translates to "Man with a stick around his neck" which means, man that watches you from the woods. 

My favorite name: lofa (smelly, hairy being that could speak) - Chickasaw

Mike (watch1)


----------



## dawg2

dawg2 said:


> I thought the Cherokee word was Tsul 'Kalu



Something like slanted eyes.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I tell you what, I've laughed till my sides hurt on this thread.

At first, I thought Watch1 was just curious, maybe a little misguided about what's in our woods.

But after all this... especially the unmarked black helicopters controlling hogs with .50 calibers... Man, he's just a nut.


----------



## crackerdave

I don't know, but his thread sure has been interesting!

Those choppers _do_ exist - I saw them [and a lot of _other_ serious toys] when I was on St.Simons island working with the G8 Summit a few years ago.


----------



## watch1

I'm not crazy. Here is crazy.

http://www.thedahloneganugget.com/articles/2011/01/26/news/04%20bigfoot.txt

Mike (watch1)


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

That's not crazy, that's two college kids having fun.


----------



## watch1

Here is a report that some might find interesting. Note the tree fall mentioned in the report.

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=4109

Another one:

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=17089

This is just a sampling of the many encounters that have been reported by those in the military..past and present.

Officially, they have been directed not to discuss the issue.

Look around, you might be surprised. Still think the Gov. doesn't know about these creatures?

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Smokepoler

Oh my, I am certainly convinced now!
Where do I sign up for my tinfoil hat?


----------



## crackerdave

Smokepoler said:


> Oh my, I am certainly convinced now!
> Where do I sign up for my tinfoil hat?



I've got a slightly used aluminumfoil one I'll letcha have _cheep!_


----------



## watch1

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> That's not crazy, that's two college kids having fun.



I noticed the comments posted to the story.

I sure didn't post this.

"Dont believe them wrote on Jan 27, 2011 7:21 AM:
" The Gorilla suite is a cover up from the sheriffs office. BIGFOOT IS REAL!! "

Sorta makes you wonder don't it?

He even has a photo: Jarrard says he even has a photograph of the two boys with the gorilla suit.

Case closed..nothing to see here. I noticed no names were given of the two young men.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

watch1 said:


> Sorta makes you wonder don't it?


 
Nope, not even for a second.


----------



## jsullivan03

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, not even for a second.


----------



## jsullivan03

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, not even for a second.



Come to think of it, they've got Leprechauns in Alabama.  Why not bigfeets too? 

Quoted from: http://www.wheredagoldat.com/



> *The Facts*
> 
> Some of Alabama's finest citizens spotted a leprechaun in a tree located in the Crichton area of Mobile. As word spread, masses of people poured out to see the leprechaun and in some cases, attempt to confiscate his leprechaun gold. Local news teams were dispatched to the leprechaun tree site multiple times. Despite their best efforts they have been unable to capture the leprechaun on camera.
> 
> At WhereDaGoldAt.com, we are dedicated to uncovering the truth behind this important story. Throughout history, leprechauns have been regarded as mythical entities. Proof of the Mobile leprechaun's existence could change that and provide hope to those investigating similar phenomena such as unicorns and mermaids.
> 
> The original news report aired after thousands of people came out to try and see the leprechaun. Traffic became backed up on all of the nearby roads and people living in the area began charging for parking. Some even volunteered to help direct traffic after properly preparing themselves with protective gear to ward off any spells. At the time of this story, few people had actually seen the leprechaun, mainly due to the fact that he only comes out at night and vanishes when light is aimed in his direction.
> 
> After the original story aired, even more people ventured out in search of the leprechaun and his gold. The follow-up story reveals more details about the leprechaun, including the fact that he tipped his hat towards a young girl and made at least one day-time appearance. Off camera, several Mobile residents explained that they had been dancing jigs and playing the special leprechaun flute for several hours and believe that it is the cause of his unusual behavior.


----------



## NCHillbilly

watch1 said:


> kecleh-kudleh (hairy savage) - Cherokee
> 
> nun yunu wi (the stone man) - Cherokee
> 
> You can find several other names in an article I wrote about this.
> 
> http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/reports/BFHistory.htm
> 
> Try going to one of the elders of the tribe and asking them. They are very cautious about who they pass information on to about these creatures. If they open up to you, you might be very surprised at what they tell you.
> 
> Most are very protective of them and they hold a special place in the history of the tribes.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



Nice try, but I've heard and read several versions of the Nun yunu wi story, including ones collected in the 1800's, and this critter wasn't anything like bigfoot. He was a supernatural being/witch/ cannibal ogre who didn't fit the description of a hairy primate at all. He was more along the lines of Utlunta, the Spearfinger cannibal, and was sometimes described as being her husband. He was usually described as looking like an old man, but had stony skin and carried a magical walking stick that would sniff out his victims for him. Kecleh-kudleh doesn't even sound Cherokee-I don't think those syllables are even in the language. Sounds like a name made up by Chief Graywater, the new-age Caucasian-Cherokee shaman/massage therapist/crystal salesman/spiritual advisor that has offices in every city with a big yuppie/hippie population. And your Men in Black conspiracies aren't helping your credibility. Or maybe I did actually see bigfoot before, but Tommy Lee Jones used the "flashy thing" on me and I don't remember it? 



dawg2 said:


> I thought the Cherokee word was Tsul 'Kalu



Tsul 'Kalu was nothing like bigfoot either, he was the slant-eyed god/devil/giant who was supposed to have lived on top of Tanasee Bald near where I live. Not a hairy primate-type, either. He could supposedly jump from the top of one mountain to another, was connected with thunder and snakes, and had dominion over all the game animals, like Kanati.


----------



## Sterlo58

Throwback said:


> I bet it was a certain federal gov'ts agency's "animal control program". I have a friend that worked with them once. he told me that they recruited CIA assassins that had been outed on their assignments and put them in the "bigfoot hunter/killer teams" kind of like LRRP's in Vietnam. When a "sighting" was reported--or even picked up on the internet--they are flown in, do a HALO insertion and using a SPECIAL kind of thermal  night vision that will show bigfoot 100% of the time, assassinate them, retrieve the body and destroy the surrounding evidence usually with fire.
> He even told me that a lot of the california wild fires were NOT caused by arson or cigarette butts but by them "sterilizing" the area of bigfoot blood and DNA. They are so experienced in setting people up they find some fall guy to pin it on so they can keep bigfoot a secret.
> 
> remember the HUGE fire in south ga several years ago? They found a whole tribe of bigfoots near the big swamp and wiped them OUT.
> 
> 
> T



I knew it dadgum it....it is a conspiracy I tell ya. I've seen those fellers out there creeping around at night with them high fallutin night vision goggles and wierd scientific instruments. Buford ain't gunna believe it when I tell him you know about the secret plot to hide the evidence.


----------



## ryork

I've found myself checking for new posts to this thread more frequently than the Winter Weather Thread for DDD updates!   Has been quite entertaining to say the least!


----------



## Dub

jsullivan03 said:


>


Awesome avatar pic....simply awesome.




Smokepoler said:


> Oh my, I am certainly convinced now!
> Where do I sign up for my tinfoil hat?






time for the tin beanies, is it?!!!




magoo said:


> And I keep reading this?
> 
> 
> 
> More Beer, Please



I'd say 2 tequila shots and then slam a beer before opening up this thread.  The danger is that you'll either hurt youself laughing or start to actually come around to believing this incredebly well researched material.



watch1 said:


> kecleh-kudleh (hairy savage) - Cherokee
> 
> nun yunu wi (the stone man) - Cherokee
> 
> You can find several other names in an article I wrote about this.
> 
> http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/reports/BFHistory.htm
> 
> Try going to one of the elders of the tribe and asking them. *They are very cautious about who they pass information on to about these creatures. If they open up to you, you might be very surprised at what they tell you.*Most are very protective of them and they hold a special place in the history of the tribes.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



Methinks that they are having a huge laugh at your expense.  Somewhere these elders are rolling around about to bust ribs from laughter.  They knew they'd set the hook in you and are just playing you out on the line.

I'll give it to you, were I someone who could skip past a few basic reservations then I'd fully appreciate the work you've compiled.

Instead, I'll just take it as a cautious warning.  When I go scouting my deer woods tomorrow, I'll be armed and dangerous.  I'll be dang ready if any half rabbits come flying on a lateral trajectory in my direction.  I'll be sure to look for the stacked up timber.  I'll maintain a careful listen out for knocking or women screaming sounds.  Most importantly, I'll wait for the light of day before I set foot on the grounds.












Are silver bullets best?

Does garlic ward them off or simply serve as a garnish for him as he mauls me?










Mike, you've been a good sport about all this.  I suspect one develops a thick skin when emarking on a peril filled journey such as yours.

Please continue.  Though we are joking around with you, I suspect that each of us is covertly looking for the last piece of the puzzle that will sort it for us....that last tidbit of logic that's holding us back from becoming believers.


----------



## DouglasB.

Watch1....

I gotta say... I respect your dedication. You're "pitchin a meat sale to a buncha vegetarians"... so to speak....

Wanna solve it? Show us a body. Show us a skeleton. With all of these reports you have posted, it's pretty obvious that there are quite a few of these things out there. Isn't it ironic that when some animals are on the brink of extinction, camera crews are able to find them and follow them until their dying day... yet not one body... We've got bones from animals that died MILLIONS of years ago... yet no bones. 

It's simple.... New species are found all the time, but they are found in places that humans don't reach out to that often... the bottom of the ocean... the deepest of the jungles.... the deepest of caves... At any given time, how many people do you think are in the woods? How many people scouting? How many timber walkers? How many game wardens? Etc. etc. etc. Yet, no bodies. 

I'm sure you're going to spill off some government conspiracy and I assure you there is really no need. We aren't talking about aliens that only visit so often. We're talking about an earthly being that hundreds of thousands of people have claimed to see. 

I saw someone spill of a "have you seen a million dollars, how do you know it exists" deal... because we all HAVE seen a million dollars. Go to any casino, most of them have a wall somewhere that is literally "A Million Dollars". And with all the cash that has passed through ALL of our hands, we could say that we have seen a part of a million dollars.... A PART....

So show me a PART. Not a footprint. Show me bones. An arm. A head. 

You can find so very many things out there to allow to consume your life. I would recommend enjoying life and nature for what it is and what is presented to you each and every time you walk out into the woods. You're chasing after an animal that people have attempted to prove it's existance for what... a hundred or more years... Man... "Wasted days and wasted nights".


----------



## bfriendly

NCHillbilly said:


> How do you add something "constructive" to a thread that's sole purpose is to attribute every normal sound and occurance in the woods to bigfoot? Some people have tried to be constructive by offering logical explanations for the mysterious phenomenons that y'all are experiencing, but nobody wants to hear them because a logical explanation isn't as much fun as believing that bigfoot makes every noise in the woods. Not to mention that anyone not agreeing with you about bigfoot being an absolute reality or trying to explain sounds or tracks is accused of spewing venom  Bottom line: most people can spend their lives in the woods and never see anything related to bigfoot. Some people see bigfoot or a black panther or something every time they go in the woods, even though they've never seen many of the common animals that are documented and live here without a doubt. Most of these people are from urban or suburban environments. Why you reckon that is? I'm through with this thread now.




But I see you still postin.................hhmmm
Funny how you guys cant get enough of this stuff

What you guys dont understand is that Mike know whats up, has dealt with you closed minded folks before..........  and you all sound the same

 I think he has heard it before......

I just want to say thanks for keepin this one at the top

I could not stretch out the last bigfoot thread long enough by myself...........

but still.........and like before............IMHO(as well as many others), you naysayers have Less proof they do not exist, than I have that says they do!!

How many real encounters does it take? Just one my friends, just One(1)


----------



## bfriendly

DouglasB. said:


> Watch1....
> 
> I gotta say... I respect your dedication. You're "pitchin a meat sale to a buncha vegetarians"... so to speak....
> 
> Wanna solve it? Show us a body. Show us a skeleton. With all of these reports you have posted, it's pretty obvious that there are quite a few of these things out there. Isn't it ironic that when some animals are on the brink of extinction, camera crews are able to find them and follow them until their dying day... yet not one body... We've got bones from animals that died MILLIONS of years ago... yet no bones.
> 
> It's simple.... New species are found all the time, but they are found in places that humans don't reach out to that often... the bottom of the ocean... the deepest of the jungles.... the deepest of caves... At any given time, how many people do you think are in the woods? How many people scouting? How many timber walkers? How many game wardens? Etc. etc. etc. Yet, no bodies.
> 
> I'm sure you're going to spill off some government conspiracy and I assure you there is really no need. We aren't talking about aliens that only visit so often. We're talking about an earthly being that hundreds of thousands of people have claimed to see.
> 
> I saw someone spill of a "have you seen a million dollars, how do you know it exists" deal... because we all HAVE seen a million dollars. Go to any casino, most of them have a wall somewhere that is literally "A Million Dollars". And with all the cash that has passed through ALL of our hands, we could say that we have seen a part of a million dollars.... A PART....
> 
> So show me a PART. Not a footprint. Show me bones. An arm. A head.
> 
> You can find so very many things out there to allow to consume your life. I would recommend enjoying life and nature for what it is and what is presented to you each and every time you walk out into the woods. You're chasing after an animal that people have attempted to prove it's existance for what... a hundred or more years... Man... "Wasted days and wasted nights".



Wasted? If you do something you enjoy, but someone else would not enjoy it. Would it be fair to you for them to call it wasted days and wasted nights?

I think not..............my wife hates me hunting, and she thinks everyone of us(you too) are a bunch of Rednecks!
NOT FAIR! Ya think?

 I just love being in the woods, never really looked for Bigfoot, but sure I believe. Why not? 

 Aliens? Probably......Why Not?
The universe is pretty big ya know.........

Flying lizard man........I do have my limits


----------



## slip

i love this, people fighting over if something no one has ever seen before is real or not.


----------



## NCHillbilly

bfriendly said:


> But I see you still postin.................hhmmm
> Funny how you guys cant get enough of this stuff
> 
> What you guys dont understand is that Mike know whats up, has dealt with you closed minded folks before..........  and you all sound the same
> 
> I think he has heard it before......
> 
> I just want to say thanks for keepin this one at the top
> 
> I could not stretch out the last bigfoot thread long enough by myself...........
> 
> but still.........and like before............IMHO(as well as many others), you naysayers have Less proof they do not exist, than I have that says they do!!
> 
> How many real encounters does it take? Just one my friends, just One(1)



Well, I had the best of intentions, but y'all just make it too much fun-I swore off the thread before the trees falling are caused by bigfoot instead of gravity and the government black-ops conspiracies appeared. How can I ignore that in good concience?  I'm not as closed-minded as you think, but you can get so open-minded that your brain falls out on the ground  I admit, it's fun to believe in bigfoot, but just because you want something to exist does not make it exist. I have as much evidence that the tooth fairy exists as you do that bigfoot exists. And I think we've heard it all before, too. Like I've said before, if bigfoot is out there, he's somewhere that's really remote, he's not in Georgia, Alabama, or North Carolina. I honestly hope that you find your sasquatch one day and prove us all wrong, but I'm not holding my breath, because for hundreds of years, no one has found this ten-foot-tall critter that apparantly exists in large numbers in heavily populated states where the woods are full of people day and night, constantly screams at the top of its lungs and beats on trees to attract attention to itself, throws rabbits at people, and pushes over trees every time we get near it.  But they can find small populations of two-inch-long Smoky water shrews or southern bog lemmings or Peaks of Otter salamanders that live in remote places in one-acre areas, just for one example. Oh, sorry, I forgot that logic is futile.


----------



## watch1

Yes I have heard it all before.

On another hunting forum it has been going strong.

Hunters and Bigfoot - The Basics. 
Thread Rating: 5 votes, 4.20 average.

Number of posts:	2,558 	Views: 48,581

This one is from another state where a few more researchers are trying to gather info from local hunters.

You would be surprised at the number of sightings that have come from that and the number of hunters coming forward for the first time and telling about what they have seen and heard.

Dealing with the ridicule, the remarks that have nothing to do with the subject, and the know it all is a constant given.

It doesn't matter and it's worth it all if I learn one thing from someone that I didn't know before.

What those on this forum don't see are the emails from those that have had encounters and would never post it in the open forum because of the ridicule. Your loss, not mine.

Like many have pointed out, the proof will lay with a body. I agree with that. I am not after proof. I am after knowledge about these creatures. What will a body tell you about the way they live, their language, which they do have and their survival skills?  Nothing that's what.

The more I learn, the more questions I have about them. Is there anything wrong with that? 

I have never "Wasted days and wasted nights" doing this research. I enjoy doing it and everytime I go out I have fun. 

Nothing like going out and building a campfire and watching the stars and listening to the night. Try it sometime. You might be surprised at what you hear.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## NCHillbilly

watch1 said:


> Nothing like going out and building a campfire and watching the stars and listening to the night. Try it sometime. You might be surprised at what you hear.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



Now there's one thing we totally agree on.  I do it on a regular basis. And I sure enjoy watching the stars and listening to the night. So far, in 43 years, I haven't been surprised at what I hear (except for that time on a trout-fishing trip I heard screaming and crashing in the woods and it was a cracked-out nekkid hippie lady who came running up to the fire and threw a rock through my friend's Jeep windshield and cussed at us and threw rocks at everybody like Ernest T. Bass until the law came and arrested her.)Maybe I will be some day, who knows? But if I am, I doubt that it'll be bigfoot who's surprising me. If I see the big hairy feller, I'll let him know that you're looking for him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Now there's one thing we totally agree on.  I do it on a regular basis. And I sure enjoy watching the stars and listening to the night. So far, in 43 years, I haven't been surprised at what I hear (except for that time on a trout-fishing trip I heard screaming and crashing in the woods and it was a cracked-out nekkid hippie lady who came running up to the fire and threw a rock through my friend's Jeep windshield and cussed at us and threw rocks at everybody like Ernest T. Bass until the law came and arrested her.)Maybe I will be some day, who knows? But if I am, I doubt that it'll be bigfoot who's surprising me. If I see the big hairy feller, I'll let him know that you're looking for him.


 
I'm not too interested in hunting, listening or being wary of bigfoots, but if you'd kindly tell me exactly what woods it is one can go in search of cracked-out nekkid ladies I think I just might can develope some interest..


----------



## bfriendly

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, I had the best of intentions, but y'all just make it too much fun-I swore off the thread before the trees falling are caused by bigfoot instead of gravity and the government black-ops conspiracies appeared. How can I ignore that in good concience?  I'm not as closed-minded as you think, but you can get so open-minded that your brain falls out on the ground  I admit, it's fun to believe in bigfoot, but just because you want something to exist does not make it exist. I have as much evidence that the tooth fairy exists as you do that bigfoot exists. And I think we've heard it all before, too. Like I've said before, if bigfoot is out there, he's somewhere that's really remote, he's not in Georgia, Alabama, or North Carolina. I honestly hope that you find your sasquatch one day and prove us all wrong, but I'm not holding my breath, because for hundreds of years, no one has found this ten-foot-tall critter that apparantly exists in large numbers in heavily populated states where the woods are full of people day and night, constantly screams at the top of its lungs and beats on trees to attract attention to itself, throws rabbits at people, and pushes over trees every time we get near it.  But they can find small populations of two-inch-long Smoky water shrews or southern bog lemmings or Peaks of Otter salamanders that live in remote places in one-acre areas, just for one example. Oh, sorry, I forgot that logic is futile.



Not that is matters, but no, ya dont Tooth fairy? 

yes, they are finding all kinds of stuff. But to find something with an incredible sense of intelligence and so adapt to the elements, they would surely be the Apex Predator of their surroundings. They must surely be the most difficult to find as they would almost Always see you coming first.

And then..............................finally, he admits it




> I admit, it's fun to believe in bigfoot, but just because you want something to exist does not make it exist



I never had my doubts. Dont sweat it brother.................I understand


----------



## bfriendly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not too interested in hunting, listening or being wary of bigfoots, but if you'd kindly tell me exactly what woods it is one can go in search of cracked-out nekkid ladies I think I just might can develope some interest..



 Send me a PM if you find out


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not too interested in hunting, listening or being wary of bigfoots, but if you'd kindly tell me exactly what woods it is one can go in search of cracked-out nekkid ladies I think I just might can develope some interest..



Well, I can definitely recommend the creekside camping area on Big Creek, in the GSM National Park, about twenty-five years ago at approximately 11:00 at night on about the third weekend of April. Take a helmet, those rocks hurt. 
Disclaimer: cracked-out nekkid hippie ladies may bear some resemblence to bigfoot.


----------



## watch1

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, I can definitely recommend the creekside camping area on Big Creek, in the GSM National Park, about twenty-five years ago at approximately 11:00 at night on about the third weekend of April. Take a helmet, those rocks hurt.
> Disclaimer: cracked-out nekkid hippie ladies may bear some resemblence to bigfoot.



That may explain some of the woman screaming heard in that area.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Dub

Mike,  you must be some type of genius.
At least in logistics and scheduling.   Im amazed at how a fella could pull off all this sasquach research and work it around a family and social life.


Impressive.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Dub said:


> Mike,  you must be some type of genius.
> At least in logistics and scheduling.   Im amazed at how a fella could pull off all this sasquach research and work it around a family and social life.
> 
> 
> Impressive.



Not only that, but he must have a bigfoot magnet in his pocket.  He encounters one every time he hits the woods.


----------



## testdepth

Hey NCHILLBILLY this is in your neck of the woods.  Apparently all you have to do is talk rough to the Sasquatch and he will leave. 

Check out his camera equipment that he will use to get photo evidence. 

Somebody needs to lay off the shine!


----------



## NCHillbilly

testdepth said:


> Hey NCHILLBILLY this is in your neck of the woods.  Apparently all you have to do is talk rough to the Sasquatch and he will leave.
> 
> Check out his camera equipment that he will use to get photo evidence.
> 
> Somebody needs to lay off the shine!



Yeah, they had that clip on our local news. I was rolling in the floor gasping for oxygen. "Hit was ten foot tall-and hit had beeeyouuuuuutifull hair" "I had to go rough-talk it-I said go on, git! Git, now! And hit went right down that path yonder." Then he drew that sketch of it that looked just like William Lee Golden from the Oak Ridge Boys.


----------



## watch1

Dub said:


> Mike,  you must be some type of genius.
> At least in logistics and scheduling.   Im amazed at how a fella could pull off all this sasquach research and work it around a family and social life.
> 
> 
> Impressive.



I credit it to my army training. Be all you can be. I do more before 11:30PM than most people do all day..LOL

I also had the right folks around to show me things that at first I didn't believe. After they showed me they knew what they were talking about and I did those things myself, and got results, I was convinced.

That's why I still listen to my elders. They been around a few years more than I have.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, they had that clip on our local news. I was rolling in the floor gasping for oxygen. "Hit was ten foot tall-and hit had beeeyouuuuuutifull hair" "I had to go rough-talk it-I said go on, git! Git, now! And hit went right down that path yonder." Then he drew that sketch of it that looked just like William Lee Golden from the Oak Ridge Boys.


 
OK, now I've got two missions. #1- to find the woods with the cracked-up nekkid hippie women in them, and #2 - go to Cleveland Tenn. Obviously they make the best shine up that way.


----------



## watch1

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Not only that, but he must have a bigfoot magnet in his pocket.  He encounters one every time he hits the woods.



That is not a true statement.

I would say that on an average, only about 1 out of 4 times do we go out and have anything interesting happen. But it's those times that you happen to be in the right place at the right time that make it all worth the time.

I could not promise anyone that I could take anyone out at night and they would get to hear or see anything. There are nights that it just seems nothing is moving around. No Owls, no Coyotes..nothing. Strange but it happens. You just don't know how the night will go until you get out there. 

I have missed getting recordings many times because of not having everything set-up and running as soon as possible. I have learned that if you wait until you hear something to start recording, many times that will be too late. There is also what we call the Bigfoot curse, which is similar to Murphys' Law: If anything can go wrong, it will.

Dead batteries in recorder, even though you put new ones in before you left. Broke wire on mic, so you didn't record one of the most awesome calls you ever heard. You name it, it happens.

No magnet here. But even a blind hog will find an acorn every now and then. You just have to look for it.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Dub

watch1 said:


> I credit it to my army training. Be all you can be. I do more before 11:30PM than most people do all day..LOL
> 
> I also had the right folks around to show me things that at first I didn't believe. After they showed me they knew what they were talking about and I did those things myself, and got results, I was convinced.
> 
> That's why I still listen to my elders. They been around a few years more than I have.
> 
> Mike (watch1)





Party on!





I agree about listening to the elders.  It's always best to first get counsel from someone whose made the journey you are about to make.





Wish I could figure out monster bucks the way you've zeroed in on the Sasquatch.  At least the ones on the property I've got rights to hunt.






One thing I've been meaning to ask you is have you encountered/interview folks who've had sightings but they didn't percieve them as bigfoot....but as demons?







I was in a club and had some stands in an area they was wide open.  Good deer sign and all.   One of the older club members told me I was in a good spot for deer but not other things.  I asked him what he meant...like other game:  turkey, hogs ? Or was he referring to snakes? gators?.

He said the last guy that had a stand down in that area had something happen that scared him so bad he'd never hunt in there again....with or without company.

Response was that it was nothing from woods but something "spiritual".





On a lighter note.....the above posted youtube video really makes me proud to have been born and raised in North Carolina.  "Seeing is believing"...


----------



## testdepth

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, they had that clip on our local news. I was rolling in the floor gasping for oxygen. "Hit was ten foot tall-and hit had beeeyouuuuuutifull hair" "I had to go rough-talk it-I said go on, git! Git, now! And hit went right down that path yonder." Then he drew that sketch of it that looked just like William Lee Golden from the Oak Ridge Boys.



He pulled out that dollar store camera and I bout fell out the char!! 
Please translate this video:  ROFL


----------



## Dub

911 call he discusses.

Things are lively around the Tim Peeler homestead.

Sounds like he was well into the 'shine that evening.


----------



## snookdoctor

If'n I ever seed a bigole Oak Ridge boy lookin, 10 foot tall, silver-gray but yeller bearded, six fingr (thumb and...umm...5 fingrs), whislen, elefunt footed beast standin ri-cheer in frona me........Im'a pokin it with a stick too!


----------



## DouglasB.

bfriendly said:


> Wasted? If you do something you enjoy, but someone else would not enjoy it. Would it be fair to you for them to call it wasted days and wasted nights?
> 
> I think not..............my wife hates me hunting, and she thinks everyone of us(you too) are a bunch of Rednecks!
> NOT FAIR! Ya think?
> 
> I just love being in the woods, never really looked for Bigfoot, but sure I believe. Why not?
> 
> Aliens? Probably......Why Not?
> The universe is pretty big ya know.........
> 
> Flying lizard man........I do have my limits




Valid point... and I do see your point...

But hunting has a return on the investment. Would you hunt the prime days of the rut in an area you'd seen no deer, no tracks, and no sign what so ever?

I couldn't care much less about the amateurs going out and wandering around, picking up limbs and saying "Look, Big Foot combed his hair with it"... but it's when millions upon millions of dollars are dumped into the research, the websites... 

My problem is the grants that SOME of these researchers are getting. The tax payers dollars going out to find this stuff... or attempt... or heck just a good attempt at faking it. 

How about the parts of the Air Force and Nasa that were dedicated strictly for E.T. Give me a break.... 

If all it takes is one sighting JUST ONE... I saw a blind blonde woman driving 202 MPH around Atlanta Motor Speedway in the middle of a rainstorm.... now give me grant money to research this... I'll start with hot blondes that can see and work my way up.


----------



## testdepth

I saw this on another post and I believe they put it in the wrong place.  It should be here cause it has to be Sasquatch poo!!  The critter made the same grunting and screaming sound when it passed.  Got to be real authentic Yeti poo!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

testdepth said:


> He pulled out that dollar store camera and I bout fell out the char!!
> Please translate this video:  ROFL



You're lucky, I'm from NC too, so I speak his language. Here is the Reader's Digest Condensed version:

"I drink a lot. One night, I was sitting there drunk watching the religious channel on tv when my dog that I keep tied up to a plastic barrel in the yard started barking. I went outside to see what she was barking at. There was a hippie whose car had broke down and saw my lights on who wanted to use my phone. He looked really tall because I was really drunk and was crawling on the ground and had to look up at him. I don't like hippies so I hit him with a stick and he ran off back down the trail to the road. Then I got to thinking that I could get in trouble for hitting a hippie with a stick, so I called the law and told them bigfoot attacked me. Then the people with tv cameras showed up and I saw my opportunity to get famous, so I made up a big load of crap and fed it to them. Nobody believed me."


----------



## watch1

DouglasB. said:


> My problem is the grants that SOME of these researchers are getting. The tax payers dollars going out to find this stuff... or attempt... or heck just a good attempt at faking it.



I know of NO Bigfoot researcher that is getting any grant for doing this research. If you can point them out, I would like to know who it is.

Dr. Jeff Meldrums' University gets money but it is not for Bigfoot research. 

He is in the news today:
http://newsandtribune.com/homepage/x376908498/Sasquatch-researcher-speaks-at-IUS

Some else here called them Bigfeets. 

The so called experts can set you strait: http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo-news/no-bigfeet/

Easier just to call them Boogers. 

Mike (watch1)


----------



## testdepth

NCHillbilly said:


> You're lucky, I'm from NC too, so I speak his language. Here is the Reader's Digest Condensed version:
> 
> "I drink a lot. One night, I was sitting there drunk watching the religious channel on tv when my dog that I keep tied up to a plastic barrel in the yard started barking. I went outside to see what she was barking at. There was a hippie whose car had broke down and saw my lights on who wanted to use my phone. He looked really tall because I was really drunk and was crawling on the ground and had to look up at him. I don't like hippies so I hit him with a stick and he ran off back down the trail to the road. then I got to thinking that I could get in trouble for hitting a hippie with a stck, so I called the law and told them bigfoot attacked me. Then the people with tv cameras showed up and I saw my opportunity to get famous, so I made up a big load of crap and fed it to them. Nobody believed me."





  U mised da par he says female dog wasn heet an dats wha drawdem ere!  
Dey dunn it tree years inda row.  They make a whissle an a grunt noise (see photo in previous post for reason for da grunt).


----------



## bfriendly

watch1 said:


> I know of NO Bigfoot researcher that is getting any grant for doing this research. If you can point them out, I would like to know who it is.
> 
> Dr. Jeff Meldrums' University gets money but it is not for Bigfoot research.
> 
> He is in the news today:
> http://newsandtribune.com/homepage/x376908498/Sasquatch-researcher-speaks-at-IUS
> 
> Some else here called them Bigfeets.
> 
> The so called experts can set you strait: http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo-news/no-bigfeet/
> 
> Easier just to call them Boogers.
> 
> Mike (watch1)




Good Stuff Brother! keep it coming


http://bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=28230

This is  long, maybe a hoax too, but boy would this one be very lavish, to say the least. Even if this little story is Fake, its a great read, I highly recommend it.


----------



## watch1

Dub said:


> I was in a club and had some stands in an area they was wide open.  Good deer sign and all.   One of the older club members told me I was in a good spot for deer but not other things.  I asked him what he meant...like other game:  turkey, hogs ? Or was he referring to snakes? gators?.
> 
> He said the last guy that had a stand down in that area had something happen that scared him so bad he'd never hunt in there again....with or without company.
> 
> Response was that it was nothing from woods but something "spiritual".



I have heard some say something similar. I have heard them called Demons. There are reasons behind that, because of the effect the sighting had and other things that have several possibilities. Many have said that a feeling of extreme fear came over them. 

Sightings have had extreme mental and emotional impacts on several people. Several are still having problems dealing with it. 

One teenager that was spending the night on a sand bar on the Alabama River (there was a big group of them camping out, fishing, jet ski-ing, and just joy riding in their boats). He was sleeping in the cab of his pick-up that was parked near the tree line in the shade of the trees there. He woke up and was face to face with a big one looking down at him through his windshield. They had to take the boy home. He will not talk to anyone about it and doesn't won't anyone to even bring it up. 

Others have told me about the nightmares they have after the encounter. 

At this time, I do not associate Bigfoot with anything in the paranormal. They eat, bleed, and crap. They leave tracks.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## NCHillbilly

Do bigfoots (or whatever the politically correct plural terminology for them is) live all over Alabama, or just in certain areas?


----------



## testdepth

There's a gaggle of geese, a herd of deer, a crowd of people, a pack of dogs etc  What do they call a group of Yeti's?


----------



## T.P.




----------



## watch1

NCHillbilly said:


> Do bigfoots (or whatever the politically correct plural terminology for them is) live all over Alabama, or just in certain areas?



Good question. 

There are 61 sightings listed on the BFRO website for Alabama. I added up all the sightings from the different websites at one time and had over a 100 and that was a few years back. 

The BFRO list 88 for Georgia.

I know of sightings in several of the Counties that show none on the BFRO site for Alabama.

I have tried to estimate what the number of the creatures may be in the state. I came up with ..I have no idea.

I can tell you from the descriptions given, size, color, sex, and date of the sighting, that there are many. 

If there is water, food, and enough cover for them to move from one area to another, there is a possibility they may be there. The more remote, the better.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

watch1 said:


> Good question.
> 
> There are 61 sightings listed on the BFRO website for Alabama. I added up all the sightings from the different websites at one time and had over a 100 and that was a few years back.
> 
> The BFRO list 88 for Georgia.
> 
> I know of sightings in several of the Counties that show none on the BFRO site for Alabama.
> 
> I have tried to estimate what the number of the creatures may be in the state. I came up with ..I have no idea.
> 
> I can tell you from the descriptions given, size, color, sex, and date of the sighting, that there are many.
> 
> If there is water, food, and enough cover for them to move from one area to another, there is a possibility they may be there. The more remote, the better.
> 
> Mike (watch1)


 

Seems to me, with all of the logging companies in the SE, that sightings, or at least had some equipment damaged or messed with, since they are such angry beast when folks invade their habitat.


----------



## NCHillbilly

watch1 said:


> Good question.
> 
> There are 61 sightings listed on the BFRO website for Alabama. I added up all the sightings from the different websites at one time and had over a 100 and that was a few years back.
> 
> The BFRO list 88 for Georgia.
> 
> I know of sightings in several of the Counties that show none on the BFRO site for Alabama.
> 
> I have tried to estimate what the number of the creatures may be in the state. I came up with ..I have no idea.
> 
> I can tell you from the descriptions given, size, color, sex, and date of the sighting, that there are many.
> 
> If there is water, food, and enough cover for them to move from one area to another, there is a possibility they may be there. The more remote, the better.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



What is our most common color of bigfoot in the Southeast? Do you think their coloration and habits adapt to different environments, or are they pretty much the same everywhere? Do they have an organized social structure, or are they loners? What do you think their main food source is? Are they semi-nomadic, or do they pretty much stake out a territory and stay there?


----------



## watch1

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seems to me, with all of the logging companies in the SE, that sightings, or at least had some equipment damaged or messed with, since they are such angry beast when folks invade their habitat.



Do you think the logging folks are going to talk about it?

I know that a land owner down here had a skidder operator push a large pile of bones in a hole and cover them up.

There were large racks on some of the deer sculls. He said he knew no hunter was throwing away those antlers. 

This was found in between two creeks near the river and in a big White Oak grove.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

watch1 said:


> Do you think the logging folks are going to talk about it?
> 
> I know that a land owner down here had a skidder operator push a large pile of bones in a hole and cover them up.
> 
> There were large racks on some of the deer sculls. He said he knew no hunter was throwing away those antlers.
> 
> This was found in between two creeks near the river and in a big White Oak grove.
> 
> Mike (watch1)


 
Why wouldn't loggers talk about them?


----------



## snookman

This is my all time favorite.        http://bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=12959


----------



## T.P.

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why wouldn't loggers talk about them?



Loggers are a very_ timid_ bunch....


----------



## Throwback

If you don't think loggers won't talk about what they see you've never hung around any loggers. 


T


----------



## NCHillbilly

All the loggers I know around here are timid, quiet, scholarly little fellers who wear tweed smoking jackets, avoid all confrontation, and spend their spare time sitting around discussing 17th century English poetry and swapping recipes for low-fat vinegarette salad dressings.


----------



## watch1

snookman said:


> This is my all time favorite.        http://bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=12959



That's a very good report and about how things go when hunters see them. The fact that most see the very human looking face is what turns off the idea of shooting one.
That and the fact that they are so nervous they most likely wouldn't hit it if they did.
There have been those that thought about it, but then decided they didn't have a big enough gun to do the job. After watching them move around they usually figure out not making it mad is the best thing to do.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## watch1

Throwback said:


> If you don't think loggers won't talk about what they see you've never hung around any loggers.
> 
> T



Loggers talk to other loggers and their friends. They are not going to the local news station and tell them a Bigfoot rolled over one of their pieces of equipment. 
Up in the PNW they had 55gal oil drums(full) picked up and thrown down the mountain side along with other stuff.

I know of a camper that got run off the river one night and went back after his camping gear the next day. He found his ice chest, one or 2 camping chairs and some other stuff thrown all up in the trees. He got what he could and left.

I was told a story about a construction crew that was building several new housing units in a new area and they, according to the person that told me, saw several Bigfoot come out of the woods and started throwing the lumber they had stacked, all over the place..including at them, the workers. Rocks were also thrown. The developer convinced them not to say anything about it, if they did, they wouldn't be able to sell the homes and that would put them out of a job. 

It most likely happens more that we hear about it.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## NCHillbilly

watch1 said:


> Loggers talk to other loggers and their friends. They are not going to the local news station and tell them a Bigfoot rolled over one of their pieces of equipment.
> Up in the PNW they had 55gal oil drums(full) picked up and thrown down the mountain side along with other stuff.
> 
> I know of a camper that got run off the river one night and went back after his camping gear the next day. He found his ice chest, one or 2 camping chairs and some other stuff thrown all up in the trees. He got what he could and left.
> 
> I was told a story about a construction crew that was building several new housing units in a new area and they, according to the person that told me, saw several Bigfoot come out of the woods and started throwing the lumber they had stacked, all over the place..including at them, the workers. Rocks were also thrown. The developer convinced them not to say anything about it, if they did, they wouldn't be able to sell the homes and that would put them out of a job.
> 
> It most likely happens more that we hear about it.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



Durn, it's a wonder anybody can live down there in Alabama for all the bigfoots.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

NCHillbilly said:


> All the loggers I know around here are timid, quiet, scholarly little fellers who wear tweed smoking jackets, avoid all confrontation, and spend their spare time sitting around discussing 17th century English poetry and swapping recipes for low-fat vinegarette salad dressings.







I say my good fellow, do you have any Grey Poupon??


----------



## NCHillbilly

Hooked On Quack said:


> I say my good fellow, do you have any Grey Poupon??



Naw, them durn loggers done stoled all of it to put on their dadblame watercress sandwiches..


----------



## olcowman

Lord I am trying to restrain myself here but it is hard. This govt conspiracy and snipers in black choppers caught me plumb off guard. Just what in the world would compell the US government keep such a creature under wraps? These things that Watch1 and the rest of his bigfeet buddies see on a regular basis (did he say 1 out of 4 trips they experience some sort of contact or find evidence?) they are seeing creatures that are up to 9 or 10 feet tall and weighing in in the neighborhood of a black baldy heifer. Is this the same government that let slip that a little fish about an inch long (snail darter) was a resident of a series of waterways where they had already laid the groundwork and committed to a multi-billion dollar series of TVA dams/hydro-electric plants? The govt that from time to time has seriously jeopardized decades of covert operations and cost many people their lives by an occasional, ill-timed, accidental leak of confidential agent/double agent listings? 

Some of ya'll may have missed it... but our government ain't much good at keeping secrets anymore. The good ol'days of secret plots to assasinate 'unfriendly' leaders of our potential conomic/strategic allies and those late night liassons where a President could spend a little quality time with a Hollywood starlet are over. (I figure that was one of the reasons Ted Kennedy's interest in the White House was so tempered in these last couple of decades?) The governments inability to keep a secret began in earnest with a presidential hopeful's private party on a boat called Monkey Shines (so long Gary Hart), it gained alot of momentom with Iran/Contra, Col. North and Reagan and eventually progressed to the point that poor ol' Clinton couldn't even share a cigar with a white house intern without causing an uproar?

Please explain WHY and HOW the US Govt is rigorously suppressing all proof of the existence of a bigfoot? Based on the phenomenal success in the acumilation of BF evidence (albeit always inconclusive)) and the ever increasing encounters (of various types with someone's extremely blurry photo being the ultimate in BF enthusiasts' circles ) with these beings currently reported by the handfull of modern believers like yourself that are all over the www... there must be at least hundreds of thousands of these things running around the US? The population seems to be exploding? They went from being pretty much a dozen or so sightings confined to the Pacific NW in the 1960's, and have since, apparantly,  moved into every trailer park in North Alabama... congratulations are in order for the CIA? NSA? or whichever agency that has been in charge of "Operation They Aim't No Such Thing has Bigfeets"... they sure fooled me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

"share a cigar" . . .


----------



## doenightmare

olcowman said:


> Lord I am trying to restrain myself here but it is hard. This govt conspiracy and snipers in black choppers caught me plumb off guard. Just what in the world would compell the US government keep such a creature under wraps? These things that Watch1 and the rest of his bigfeet buddies see on a regular basis (did he say 1 out of 4 trips they experience some sort of contact or find evidence?) they are seeing creatures that are up to 9 or 10 feet tall and weighing in in the neighborhood of a black baldy heifer. Is this the same government that let slip that a little fish about an inch long (snail darter) was a resident of a series of waterways where they had already laid the groundwork and committed to a multi-billion dollar series of TVA dams/hydro-electric plants? The govt that from time to time has seriously jeopardized decades of covert operations and cost many people their lives by an occasional, ill-timed, accidental leak of confidential agent/double agent listings?
> 
> Some of ya'll may have missed it... but our government ain't much good at keeping secrets anymore. The good ol'days of secret plots to assasinate 'unfriendly' leaders of our potential conomic/strategic allies and those late night liassons where a President could spend a little quality time with a Hollywood starlet are over. (I figure that was one of the reasons Ted Kennedy's interest in the White House was so tempered in these last couple of decades?) The governments inability to keep a secret began in earnest with a presidential hopeful's private party on a boat called Monkey Shines (so long Gary Hart), it gained alot of momentom with Iran/Contra, Col. North and Reagan and eventually progressed to the point that poor ol' Clinton couldn't even share a cigar with a white house intern without causing an uproar?
> 
> Please explain WHY and HOW the US Govt is rigorously suppressing all proof of the existence of a bigfoot? Based on the phenomenal success in the acumilation of BF evidence (albeit always inconclusive)) and the ever increasing encounters (of various types with someone's extremely blurry photo being the ultimate in BF enthusiasts' circles ) with these beings currently reported by the handfull of modern believers like yourself that are all over the www... there must be at least hundreds of thousands of these things running around the US? The population seems to be exploding? They went from being pretty much a dozen or so sightings confined to the Pacific NW in the 1960's, and have since, apparantly,  moved into every trailer park in North Alabama... congratulations are in order for the CIA? NSA? or whichever agency that has been in charge of "Operation They Aim't No Such Thing has Bigfeets"... they sure fooled me!




Somebody has some free time - hater..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

olcowman said:


> congratulations are in order for the CIA? NSA? or whichever agency that has been in charge of "Operation They Aim't No Such Thing has Bigfeets"... they sure fooled me!


 
Dood!!! Didn't you know? They have one on ice, right next to the Roswell alien over yonder in an Area 51 hanger..


----------



## Sweetwater

Y'all done hurt Peggy's feelings..


----------



## watch1

olcowman said:


> They went from being pretty much a dozen or so sightings confined to the Pacific NW in the 1960's, and have since, apparantly,  moved into every trailer park in North Alabama... congratulations are in order for the CIA? NSA? or whichever agency that has been in charge of "Operation They Aim't No Such Thing has Bigfeets"... they sure fooled me!



I will address this statement first.
The sightings didn't start in the PNW with the Patterson/Gimlin film. This was just the first time someone filmed the creature and it was made public.

If you do a little research you will find many far older reports and early news paper articles about these creatures. They picked up different names in different areas as time went by. They have only recently been called Bigfoot. Hairy Man, Wild Man, and a number of others along with Sasquatch is the name used in many articles.

http://www.bigfootencounters.com/stories/bauman.htm

Teddy Roosevelt told the story of a wilderness hunter in 1892.

You have to remember that the Internet has only been around for a short time. Before that, there was not much of a way to share information except by news paper, letters or word of mouth. Most stories were passed by word of mouth and they ended many times with the passing of the person that had the encounter. I have seen these stories go forever with the passing of the older generation. The farmers and cattle ranchers that knew about them may have told the story to their family members and many times they were never spoken of again. One person told me that her grand dad who is in his 90s told her about them after she heard one roar one night when she went out to empty the table scraps for the dogs. She asked if he had heard it and he said "Yes I did" and then he told her not to worry about it, they won't hurt you. He then asked her why do you think I use to plant so much down in the river swamp? He said "I planted enough for us, the deer and them. He also said " I use to see them watching me while I planted and plowed the fields. I would catch sight of them running between the trees and hiding and peeking behind the trees at me."

She told me they like sweet potatoes and other root crops. She had seen their tracks in the garden and saw where they had dug up the sweet potatoes.

***
I also never said I see a Bigfoot 1 out of 4 times That I go out. I used the term "interesting activity" which would include knocks, long loud howls, the sound of something large running through the woods, limbs breaking and bushes being shaken. We have had rocks thrown and even heard the strange talking and a few times talking in English when we knew that know one else was down in the area we where at. One thing we noticed is the English is usually only 5 words. 

I really caught it from the other researchers when I first started talking about this. Now it seems that many are coming forward and talking about the things they have heard. The fear of ridicule even from fellow researchers was there and held many from coming out with this being talked about.

Several times I have driven to a place in the woods, stopped and get out, and then hear what sounds like talking. I can't understand what is being said, but I know I heard voices and I listen and never hear a thing afterward. It seems as soon as your feet touch the ground they go silent very soon afterward.

How many times has this happened to any of the hunters here? 

If and when all this comes out, the truth will be known and everyone then will know that what I say is the truth. I would not spend the time and put up with the ridicule that does not profit me in anyway to promote a lie.

All I wish is that others that have had these encounters to come forward and do so despite the ridicule. There is more to gain in being open about it than there is to be silent.

Because of the number of negative replies. I will not respond to any other negative posts and try to defend what I have said. If a person has a question ask, and I will try to answer it, if it has not already been answered in prior posts. Don't twist my words and make it appear I said something when I didn't. 

Thanks,

Mike (watch1)


----------



## snookdoctor

Here is the proof everyone has been waiting for. My dog started goin off, so I runned out back to see what the fuss was about (kinda like ole Tim).
I saw him standin next to my dog, drinkin out of a 2 liter water bottle. I picked up my pokin stick and commenced to chase him around the yard. I finally caught up to him standin on a piece of carpet. I poked him in the belly button with my pokin stick, and he dropped his water bottle. I took a picture of his big feets. Sorry bout the pic. Guess I was so riled up after speakin rough to him that I held my camera upside down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

watch1 said:


> Don't twist my words and make it appear I said something when I didn't.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike (watch1)


 
But I'm pretty sure that I didn't understand you to say something that you didn't say, whether you said it or not.


----------



## Dub

How is it that this thread is only rated at 3 stars?????

Gotta vote this on up.


----------



## Resica

Wed. at 9 on the History Channel.

Wednesday, February, 2
9:00 PM 
Premiere Bigfoot: The Definitive Guide 
A team of top scientists come together with one goal to create the definitive guide to Bigfoot. Does… TVPG | CC 

Bigfoot: The Definitive Guide 
A team of top scientists come together with one goal to create the definitive guide to Bigfoot. Does the creature exist? And if it does where is it? And how can it survive without being detected? Using a new interactive map the team has plotted more than 10,000 Bigfoot type sightings from around the world. These sightings are of an unidentified creature which walks on two legs and is covered in a thick layer of hair. Many of theses sightings date back over 100 years. With their expert knowledge of the natural world they are able to dismiss nearly 90% of the sightings, but what emerges is a series of global hotspots that cannot be explained which indicate that something is out there. The team examines these global hotspots and searches for explanations including new theories that suggest we may have been looking for the wrong creature all along?


----------



## Resica

Here's another one.

Wednesday, February, 2
4:00 PM MonsterQuest: Legend of the Hairy Beast 
Native American history is full of "Hairy Man" stories and cave art that date back over a thousand y… TVPG | CC 

Episode Guide | Show Site 
MonsterQuest: Legend of the Hairy Beast 
Native American history is full of "Hairy Man" stories and cave art that date back over a thousand years. Did Native Americans know the truth behind the Bigfoot legend? An expedition along the Klamath River into reservation land will use state of the art technology to search for something locals don't doubt is real. With unprecedented access to Native American stories and recent sightings, MonsterQuest examines this creature that is both feared and revered.


----------



## olcowman

Watch1, you are the proto-typical bf researcher... skipped right over my logical questions I posted and started whining about the negativity. LOL 

I didn't say "you saw" bf one out of four times you were in the woods... I said you had some kind of contact or find evidence. You gotta man up when you step out publically with such a preposturous credo and quit running away from the logical inqueries into you beliefs. All the 'evidence' of Native American folktales, newspaper accounts from the 1800s, and now your 'stories handed down in the family' has either been thoroughly already discounted as implausible or as in the case of the family stories, is just lame and really no sort of evidence at all. 

Are you prepared to answer a list of simple, analytical questions yourself that would explain what would compell a person to believe that a creature like the BF lives undetected in rural areas across the nation?

P.S. If your hearing voices in the woods when you are sure you are by yourself.... well thats a whole 'nother issue you need to address with someone like Dr Phil. I maybe wrong here but in answer to your question about other hunters hearing them... I don't think that is a real common occurence?


----------



## Resica

Which one of you made the page wide?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Dub said:


> How is it that this thread is only rated at 3 stars?????
> 
> Gotta vote this on up.


 
Ummmmmmm,,, NOOOOO!!!

I didn't vote for DuhBama either..


----------



## Otis

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmmmmm,,, NOOOOO!!!
> 
> I didn't vote for DuhBama either..


 


Bigfoot does exist. Just cause someone shaved you down and taught you to walk backwards does not erase your ancestory.


----------



## watch1

olcowman said:


> Watch1, you are the proto-typical bf researcher... skipped right over my logical questions I posted and started whining about the negativity. LOL
> 
> I didn't say "you saw" bf one out of four times you were in the woods... I said you had some kind of contact or find evidence. You gotta man up when you step out publically with such a preposturous credo and quit running away from the logical inqueries into you beliefs. All the 'evidence' of Native American folktales, newspaper accounts from the 1800s, and now your 'stories handed down in the family' has either been thoroughly already discounted as implausible or as in the case of the family stories, is just lame and really no sort of evidence at all.
> 
> Are you prepared to answer a list of simple, analytical questions yourself that would explain what would compell a person to believe that a creature like the BF lives undetected in rural areas across the nation?
> 
> P.S. If your hearing voices in the woods when you are sure you are by yourself.... well thats a whole 'nother issue you need to address with someone like Dr Phil. I maybe wrong here but in answer to your question about other hunters hearing them... I don't think that is a real common occurence?



To answer one of your questions:

I am not going into the questions that would compel a person to believe. I did not come here to try and convert folks into believers. I was just sharing a few things and asking if any others had seen or heard the same things.

I guess you can believe whatever you wish.

As for your comment about me needing to talk to someone like Dr Phil.

That one is uncalled for.

You have a nice life.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Throwback

watch1 said:


> Loggers talk to other loggers and their friends. They are not going to the local news station and tell them a Bigfoot rolled over one of their pieces of equipment.
> Up in the PNW they had 55gal oil drums(full) picked up and thrown down the mountain side along with other stuff.
> 
> I know of a camper that got run off the river one night and went back after his camping gear the next day. He found his ice chest, one or 2 camping chairs and some other stuff thrown all up in the trees. He got what he could and left.
> 
> I was told a story about a construction crew that was building several new housing units in a new area and they, according to the person that told me, saw several Bigfoot come out of the woods and started throwing the lumber they had stacked, all over the place..including at them, the workers. Rocks were also thrown. The developer convinced them not to say anything about it, if they did, they wouldn't be able to sell the homes and that would put them out of a job.
> 
> It most likely happens more that we hear about it.
> 
> Mike (watch1)




so you were told a story about something someone wasn't supposed to talk about?  




T


----------



## watch1

Throwback said:


> so you were told a story about something someone wasn't supposed to talk about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T



The homes were built and sold a few years back. No point in keeping it a secret any longer. It would be interesting if those that live there hear strange calls at night out back.

Why do you continue to try and belittle me?

You got something to say..spit it out.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Resica said:


> Which one of you made the page wide?


That would be Sweetwater!!



Otis said:


> Bigfoot does exist. Just cause someone shaved you down and taught you to walk backwards does not erase your ancestory.


----------



## olcowman

watch1 said:


> To answer one of your questions:
> 
> I am not going into the questions that would compel a person to believe. I did not come here to try and convert folks into believers. I was just sharing a few things and asking if any others had seen or heard the same things.
> 
> I guess you can believe whatever you wish.
> 
> As for your comment about me needing to talk to someone like Dr Phil.
> 
> That one is uncalled for.
> 
> You have a nice life.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



Well BOO-HOO! That's alright, you ain't quite up to the level to handle the questions I would be throwing your way anyhow. I really am dissapointed as I am looking forward to runnung across one of you BF researchers with at least a hint of legitimacy who can stand a little scrutiny and conduct an analytical discussion. If you run across one let me know and good luck.

BTW... if you hear voices when there ain't nobody else around... I was serious bout you maybe discussing that with someone?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

watch1 said:


> The homes were built and sold a few years back. No point in keeping it a secret any longer. It would be interesting if those that live there hear strange calls at night out back.
> 
> Why do you continue to try and belittle me?
> 
> You got something to say..spit it out.
> 
> Mike (watch1)


 
Bro' you're lucky this thread hasn't been torn to shreds being in the campfire. Someone else suggested that it should have been in the on topic forum if you wanted it to remain civil.

Considering the location, it has remained remarkably tame. Usually anything in the campfire remotely resembling this type of subject doesn't last three post before it's completely derailed, hijacked or sumped. Given that notion, the thread has done amazingly well.


----------



## olcowman

I think it has been more than civil considering the topic and the fact that he can come on here and ask questions but either ignores or flat out refuses to answer any 'serious' questions himself. These BF enthusiasts fight like cur dogs amongst themselves on their forums so they ain't strangers to controversy to start with. They all share the same defense mechanism though, that is when someone turns up the heat and starts pointing out the obvious or asking the really tough questions... they automatically cry 'personal atack' and run and pull the covers over their heads. A big reason that this whole BF phenomenom lacks any legitimate support from the scientific community.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

olcowman said:


> They all share the same defense mechanism though, that is when someone turns up the heat and starts pointing out the obvious or asking the really tough questions... they automatically cry 'personal atack' and run and pull the covers over their heads. A big reason that this whole BF phenomenom lacks any legitimate support from the scientific community.


 
You do know that you just described the Liberals in the Political Forum don't you?


----------



## olcowman

BTW... what did Sweetwater do to make the page wide? It's driving me nuts on this new 'puter i got! I ain't used to the little touchy pad thing and everytime I try and slide it over to read the missing word or two... i end up going backwards/switching websites all together, sending the window to the tool bar, etc. Can we change it back to regular size?


----------



## olcowman

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do know that you just described the Liberals in the Political Forum don't you?



 You are dead on there! Same defense, both groups support myths even in the face of undeniable evidence against them, I wonder if democrats hear voices in their heads? Have we stumbled on some kind of conspiracy here? Let's wait and see if BigSteve shows up now?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

olcowman said:


> You are dead on there! Same defense, both groups support myths even in the face of undeniable evidence against them, I wonder if democrats hear voices in their heads? Have we stumbled on some kind of conspiracy here? Let's wait and see if BigSteve shows up now?


 

Perhaps BiggSteve is a BF crossbreed...


----------



## watch1

As soon as I see a serious and respectfully asked question, I will answer it. 

All I have seen is a bunch of jerks that don't know jack and think they know everything. 

Drink another beer and just forget about it OK.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

olcowman said:


> BTW... what did Sweetwater do to make the page wide? It's driving me nuts on this new 'puter i got! I ain't used to the little touchy pad thing and everytime I try and slide it over to read the missing word or two... i end up going backwards/switching websites all together, sending the window to the tool bar, etc. Can we change it back to regular size?





Sweetwater said:


> Y'all done hurt Peggy's feelings..


He posted this one without resizing it properly!!

If he will edit his I will delete mine!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

watch1 said:


> As soon as I see a serious and respectfully asked question, I will answer it.
> 
> All I have seen is a *bunch of jerks* that don't know jack and think they know everything.
> 
> Drink another beer and just forget about it OK.
> 
> Mike (watch1)


 
That one's gonna leave a mark..

Just a friendly FYI;

*Around the Campfire* (107 Viewing) 
This is the place for Spit and Whittle subjects. Put it here if you can't find a Forum for what you're wanting to discuss. Works great for idle chit chat type posts that have no relevance or meaning 
So, you have the choice of putting your big girl panties on and taking it in stride or starting another one in this forum;

*On Topic* -- Questions and Answers (3 Viewing) 
This forum is for those seeking serious answers to their questions.
Where you will only get what appears to be your desired results.


----------



## olcowman

watch1 said:


> As soon as I see a serious and respectfully asked question, I will answer it.
> 
> All I have seen is a bunch of jerks that don't know jack and think they know everything.
> 
> Drink another beer and just forget about it OK.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



LOL My point exactly...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

watch1 said:


> As soon as I see a serious and respectfully asked question, I will answer it.
> 
> All I have seen is a bunch of jerks that don't know jack and think they know everything.
> 
> Drink another beer and just forget about it OK.
> 
> Mike (watch1)


It was your choice to post it in the Campfire!!..........If you wan't serious responses put it in the on topic forum!!..........Just sayin!!


Otherwise I seen a large hairy Humanoid like animal crossing the road just down from the house the other day!!............Shouldn't be be too much longer till I can put a well placed bullet in him, and disprove all the doubters!!

I heard crashing trees a couple of weeks ago, and I'm pretty sure the Ice storm had nothing to do with it!!


----------



## Resica

olcowman said:


> BTW... what did Sweetwater do to make the page wide? It's driving me nuts on this new 'puter i got! I ain't used to the little touchy pad thing and everytime I try and slide it over to read the missing word or two... i end up going backwards/switching websites all together, sending the window to the tool bar, etc. Can we change it back to regular size?



If you'll keep posting this will roll over to page 2 and be "normal" again!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Resica said:


> If you'll keep posting this will roll over to page *4* and be "normal" again!!


 
Fixed it for ya!!


----------



## olcowman

I hope this does it....


----------



## olcowman

Nope...















maybe this?


----------



## olcowman

I give up!


----------



## buckfiddy

Three years ago I was by myself trout fishing up on wildcat, I was wading down by the water fall. It was getting dark and I was getting my stuff together to start my climb up to the road. All of the sudden a large rock landed in the middle of the creek, made a big splash. I about messed in my shorts. Didn't hear, smell or see anything, but I know it was thrown and it didn't fall or roll in. I wasn't really scared but I did watch behind me as I climbed up to  the road. I'm not saying it was a bigfoot,but would of like to know what threw it.


----------



## magoo

AND HANKUS sain BEER showed up agin. And we all said "Welcvome Drankus " wid your Big Foots


----------



## watch1

olecowman sent me a PM and informed me he has been doing this longer than me and I don't know what I'm talking about so I will just leave and let the expert take over the topic. I didn't know the forum already had a resident expert and I don't wish to get in his turf.

Please direct all questions to him.

I'm gone.

Mike


----------



## Sterlo58

watch1 said:


> olecowman sent me a PM and informed me he has been doing this longer than me and I don't know what I'm talking about so I will just leave and let the expert take over the topic. I didn't know the forum already had a resident expert and I don't wish to get in his turf.
> 
> Please direct all questions to him.
> 
> I'm gone.
> 
> Mike



I'm taking my ball and going home. Yall don't play fair


----------



## Hankus

magoo said:


> AND HANKUS sain BEER showed up agin. And we all said "Welcvome Drankus " wid your Big Foots



why you gots to go and drag the hairy beer drinkin redneck into it 

I was just glad nobody shoosted me in the dawn and dusk of FPG with all them bigfeets around Warthen I could have been a case of mistaken identity


----------



## olcowman

watch1 said:


> olecowman sent me a PM and informed me he has been doing this longer than me and I don't know what I'm talking about so I will just leave and let the expert take over the topic. I didn't know the forum already had a resident expert and I don't wish to get in his turf.
> 
> Please direct all questions to him.
> 
> I'm gone.
> 
> Mike



Talk about twisting words on somebody? No sir, we are still on different sides of the fence, I'm staying over here in the real world with the sane folks. I tried to help you some cause to be honest with you I find this whole thing fascinating and for some reason it has popped up in my life a couple of times (the search associated with BF, not BF himself). And as I said in the message... I got me a list of questions and issues that arenpurely simple, common sense, logical concerns as to just how it is possible that a beast like this could exist undetected (well undetected by us regular folk anyhow... you bfers seem to see it pretty regular) in our forests and rural areas. These are some points I have had trouble with since I first heard of this bf and ain't nobody even come close to answering one of them. Most do like this feller here and run and hide. His bf buddy posted the same list over in the Arkansas forum and he done the same infantile thing. 

I also mentioned in that post that he might want to back off on his government conspiracies, black ops helos and them bigfeets a talking back at him in english and all... maybe safe that sort of stuff for your BF club meeting or your therapy group or something. I doubt it will garner much merit in a forum  made up of men and women who spend a great deal of time in the woods themselves?

See here? I tried to slip around and help him and he done went and accused me of being a 'closet bigfoot expert' .... that's purty low down in my book?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

watch1 said:


> olecowman sent me a PM and informed me he has been doing this longer than me and I don't know what I'm talking about so I will just leave and let the expert take over the topic. I didn't know the forum already had a resident expert and I don't wish to get in his turf.
> 
> Please direct all questions to him.
> 
> I'm gone.
> 
> Mike





Come on back Mike, don't pay any attention to all these derogatory butts, I BELIEVE . . .

















I BELIEVE, I'll have another beer . . .


----------



## Hankus

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on back Mike, don't pay any attention to all these derogatory butts, I BELIEVE . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I BELIEVE, I'll have another beer . . .



I believe I'll have me a beer
cause  they aint sold in heaven
ya gotta buy em right here
and ya caint take em with ya
thats what I'm told
so I believe I'll drink all I can hold


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hankus said:


> I believe I'll have me a beer
> cause  they aint sold in heaven
> ya gotta buy em right here
> and ya caint take em with ya
> thats what I'm told
> so I believe I'll drink all I can hold





Amen brother!!


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Watch1, you are the proto-typical bf researcher... skipped right over my logical questions I posted and started whining about the negativity. LOL
> 
> I didn't say "you saw" bf one out of four times you were in the woods... I said you had some kind of contact or find evidence. You gotta man up when you step out publically with such a preposturous credo and quit running away from the logical inqueries into you beliefs. All the 'evidence' of Native American folktales, newspaper accounts from the 1800s, and now your 'stories handed down in the family' has either been thoroughly already discounted as implausible or as in the case of the family stories, is just lame and really no sort of evidence at all.
> 
> Are you prepared to answer a list of simple, analytical questions yourself that would explain what would compell a person to believe that a creature like the BF lives undetected in rural areas across the nation?
> 
> P.S. If your hearing voices in the woods when you are sure you are by yourself.... well thats a whole 'nother issue you need to address with someone like Dr Phil. I maybe wrong here but in answer to your question about other hunters hearing them... I don't think that is a real common occurence?



Please post your questions again...........I would like to try to answer.  I understand that you went through a really rough ride with all this Bigfoot stuff hitting so close to home.  I dont consider myself an expert, but I have dont a little research over the last few years. Besides I enjoy having a debate with you.

As far as the "Men in Black" stuff, I do believe you are Naive, if you thought you knew everything the Government is doing. Heck they pass bills all the time in the cover of darkness. Truth is, we dont know what we dont know.


----------



## bfriendly

*Oh no ya dont..................*



watch1 said:


> olecowman sent me a PM and informed me he has been doing this longer than me and I don't know what I'm talking about so I will just leave and let the expert take over the topic. I didn't know the forum already had a resident expert and I don't wish to get in his turf.
> 
> Please direct all questions to him.
> 
> I'm gone.
> 
> Mike



No way Bro!   Dont leave me with these bunch of Naysayers

You gonna give me (and a few others I might add) the last laugh by ourselves?  Ya gotta stick around, besides I know you got what you came for privately trough PMs...........or at least I have Little doubt about that.........There are too many folks here that have spent too much time in the woods to have NOT seen, nor heard Anything.

Thing is, these guys also know about the ridicule that will come with sharing a story with the significance of a bigfoot sighting. So rare, yet so common.

 Again I ask you and Olcowman, how many actual sightings have to be real to in order for bigfoot to exist?

1 my friend, just 1.

You even got a 30 year old encounter that has been shared for the first time ever, here..............maybe I missed the part where he came back and said "I Gotcha"?

Strange how noone fired shots at this guy, yet you and I told him to think about it differently, asked him questions about it etc..........Sup wit dat?  Even OCM gave this guy a pass.  Surely with everything else that was said about the Impossibility of BF, this guy must be telling us a Big Fat Lie, no?


If nothing else Mike, start a new thread in the "On-Topic" forum.  I have been there and there are very few people who would be able to maintain their status there. 

If you look at how many folks are in different subs, you will see that the Around the Campfire has clearly the most traffic-thats why I suggested you start this Here..................thats right, that was me  We could have called it the Bigfoot Driveler Thread

Just post a new one-some of us do like to discuss this topic


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Looks like these Bigfoots are trying to educate themselves some.
If they'd only talk to PBradley first, they'd know what a futile effort this is.


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Talk about twisting words on somebody? No sir, we are still on different sides of the fence, I'm staying over here in the real world with the sane folks. I tried to help you some cause to be honest with you I find this whole thing fascinating and for some reason it has popped up in my life a couple of times (the search associated with BF, not BF himself). And as I said in the message... I got me a list of questions and issues that arenpurely simple, common sense, logical concerns as to just how it is possible that a beast like this could exist undetected (well undetected by us regular folk anyhow... you bfers seem to see it pretty regular) in our forests and rural areas. These are some points I have had trouble with since I first heard of this bf and ain't nobody even come close to answering one of them. Most do like this feller here and run and hide. His bf buddy posted the same list over in the Arkansas forum and he done the same infantile thing.
> 
> I also mentioned in that post that he might want to back off on his government conspiracies, black ops helos and them bigfeets a talking back at him in english and all... maybe safe that sort of stuff for your BF club meeting or your therapy group or something. I doubt it will garner much merit in a forum  made up of men and women who spend a great deal of time in the woods themselves?
> 
> See here? I tried to slip around and help him and he done went and accused me of being a 'closet bigfoot expert' .... that's purty low down in my book?



Your expertise on this subject continues to amaze me..........I wonder what it is that has you so involved in this thread and apparently others as well.
 Arkansas Forum?  I have a few questions for you my friend.
How many Bigfoot forums have you been to?
Why do you visit Bigfoot forums anyway?
Do you Believe in Bigfoot?
Have you ever been negatively effected in any way by the Research of Bigfoot?

I am curious of these things, because for some reason, you are not only a frequent poster on this thread, but also on the one that started with the Night vision footage of the Big Fella taking the candy bar; that was on the trail cam forum.

You apparently visit other bigfoot sights, like the Arkansas Forum, so I want to know why you are here(and there) so much. 
Are you a Bigfoot Troll?
Have you ever seen one and it scared you so bad you are trying to deny its existence?
You seemed to want to denounce EVERY sighting, story video, photo, Indian Legend. 
R U saying that Everyone that has ever had an encounter, really did not?

How many does it take? Just 1 to be real....................me thinks there are a few more than just one.

I sincerely hope Mike ain't gonna Whimp out on me
I aint skeered of ya'll best shots...............bring it!

Anywho, those are just a few simple questions that I would like for you to answer and I will answer any you may have for me


----------



## bfriendly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like these Bigfoots are trying to educate themselves some.
> If they'd only talk to PBradley first, they'd know what a futile effort this is.



If they ever ask me, I will be sure to tell em how futile it is too


----------



## NCHillbilly

bfriendly said:


> Your expertise on this subject continues to amaze me..........I wonder what it is that has you so involved in this thread and apparently others as well.
> Arkansas Forum?  I have a few questions for you my friend.
> How many Bigfoot forums have you been to?
> Why do you visit Bigfoot forums anyway?
> Do you Believe in Bigfoot?
> Have you ever been negatively effected in any way by the Research of Bigfoot?
> 
> I am curious of these things, because for some reason, you are not only a frequent poster on this thread, but also on the one that started with the Night vision footage of the Big Fella taking the candy bar; that was on the trail cam forum.
> 
> You apparently visit other bigfoot sights, like the Arkansas Forum, so I want to know why you are here(and there) so much.
> Are you a Bigfoot Troll?
> Have you ever seen one and it scared you so bad you are trying to deny its existence?
> You seemed to want to denounce EVERY sighting, story video, photo, Indian Legend.
> R U saying that Everyone that has ever had an encounter, really did not?
> 
> How many does it take? Just 1 to be real....................me thinks there are a few more than just one.
> 
> I sincerely hope Mike ain't gonna Whimp out on me
> I aint skeered of ya'll best shots...............bring it!
> 
> Anywho, those are just a few simple questions that I would like for you to answer and I will answer any you may have for me



OK-here's some questions. Do you yourself really believe that bigfoots speak English? Do you yourself really believe that there is a massive govenment conspiracy to cover up evidence of bigfoot? Do you yourself really believe that there are so many bigfoots around that you can see, hear, or find some evidence of them one out of four times that you walk a ways into the woods in a heavily populated area but nobody can ever find one of them? Do you yourself automatically assume that every noise, event, or thing that you don't understand is caused by an unseen, ten-foot-tall hairy creature that lives undetected in the midst of large human populations? In short, are you sane, or are you as crazy as the feller we just skeered off?


This guy keeps talking about " evidence" most of which is easily explained as being caused by people. It's very painfully obvious that he is a stranger in the woods. Most people have no idea how many people are out in the woods at any given time doing any number of given things. He assumes that there is no one else in the woods-but he's there. Just like the tree-knocking thing. That's a common way for local people around here who are in the woods hunting, digging 'sang or ramps, or something like that to keep up with where each other are at. If you hadn't grown up around here, you probably wouldn't know that, or even consider it. And believe me, there are loads of people in the woods at any given time. And not even to mention how many pranks we played on tourists in the woods to scare them when we were teenagers. I'm sure that teenage redneck kids haven't lost the ability to pull a good one on a tourist. And lord knows all the elaborate stuff we would have concocted up if we had figured out that there was a group of people in the woods looking for bigfoot. Believe me, they would have found him.


----------



## testdepth

Hooked On Quack said:


> Amen brother!!



This ones for you:


----------



## crackerdave

watch1 said:


> As soon as I see a serious and respectfully asked question, I will answer it.
> 
> All I have seen is a bunch of jerks that don't know jack and think they know everything.
> 
> Drink another beer and just forget about it OK.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



Mike,
For what it's worth,I think you've done an outstanding job on this thread. There are always a few here who will try to "push yer button," and that's what you have to deal with here at the Campfire. You're doin' _great!_


----------



## testdepth

Mr. NCHILLBILLY,

I tink yu dun talkt to ruff to em an skeered em off! Send em Mr. Peeler's way an he can sho em owe to poke em wit his stik!


----------



## Resica

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for ya!!



And isn't it lovely!!


----------



## Resica

olcowman said:


> Talk about twisting words on somebody? No sir, we are still on different sides of the fence, I'm staying over here in the real world with the sane folks. I tried to help you some cause to be honest with you I find this whole thing fascinating and for some reason it has popped up in my life a couple of times (the search associated with BF, not BF himself). And as I said in the message... I got me a list of questions and issues that arenpurely simple, common sense, logical concerns as to just how it is possible that a beast like this could exist undetected (well undetected by us regular folk anyhow... you bfers seem to see it pretty regular) in our forests and rural areas. These are some points I have had trouble with since I first heard of this bf and ain't nobody even come close to answering one of them. Most do like this feller here and run and hide. His bf buddy posted the same list over in the Arkansas forum and he done the same infantile thing.
> 
> I also mentioned in that post that he might want to back off on his government conspiracies, black ops helos and them bigfeets a talking back at him in english and all... maybe safe that sort of stuff for your BF club meeting or your therapy group or something. I doubt it will garner much merit in a forum  made up of men and women who spend a great deal of time in the woods themselves?
> 
> See here? I tried to slip around and help him and he done went and accused me of being a 'closet bigfoot expert' .... that's purty low down in my book?



Tell them about your Tennessee experience and the Carters.


----------



## Otis

hhmmm....so can one of yall "bigfoot don't exist experts" please scientifically explain to me why they don't.

I ain't never saw oxygen, but I know it exist.

In other words, just because you ain't saw it, does not mean it is not there.

So I challenge all of you nay sayers....please other than you have not saw one, tell me why bigfoot cannot exist? Lack of food for them? Lack of trees? Enviroment will not support such a creature? Tell me, why can they not exist?


----------



## crackerdave

NCHillbilly said:


> OK-here's some questions. Do you yourself really believe that bigfoots speak English? Do you yourself really believe that there is a massive govenment conspiracy to cover up evidence of bigfoot? Do you yourself really believe that there are so many bigfoots around that you can see, hear, or find some evidence of them one out of four times that you walk a ways into the woods in a heavily populated area but nobody can ever find one of them? Do you yourself automatically assume that every noise, event, or thing that you don't understand is caused by an unseen, ten-foot-tall hairy creature that lives undetected in the midst of large human populations? In short, are you sane, or are you as crazy as the feller we just skeered off?
> 
> 
> This guy keeps talking about " evidence" most of which is easily explained as being caused by people. It's very painfully obvious that he is a stranger in the woods. Most people have no idea how many people are out in the woods at any given time doing any number of given things. He assumes that there is no one else in the woods-but he's there. Just like the tree-knocking thing. That's a common way for local people around here who are in the woods hunting, digging 'sang or ramps, or something like that to keep up with where each other are at. If you hadn't grown up around here, you probably wouldn't know that, or even consider it. And believe me, there are loads of people in the woods at any given time. And not even to mention how many pranks we played on tourists in the woods to scare them when we were teenagers. I'm sure that teenage redneck kids haven't lost the ability to pull a good one on a tourist. And lord knows all the elaborate stuff we would have concocted up if we had figured out that there was a group of people in the woods looking for bigfoot. Believe me, they would have found him.


I come from a long line of crackers who are experts in this field.


Otis said:


> hhmmm....so can one of yall "bigfoot don't exist experts" please scientifically explain to me why they don't.
> 
> I ain't never saw oxygen, but I know it exist.
> 
> In other words, just because you ain't saw it, does not mean it is not there.
> 
> So I challenge all of you nay sayers....please other than you have not saw one, tell me why bigfoot cannot exist? Lack of food for them? Lack of trees? Enviroment will not support such a creature? Tell me, why can they not exist?


----------



## snookman

crackerdave said:


> I come from a long line of crackers who are experts in this field.



No such thing as a bigfoot expert! Anyone who says they are 
is full of it!


----------



## bfriendly

NCHillbilly said:


> OK-here's some questions. Do you yourself really believe that bigfoots speak English? Do you yourself really believe that there is a massive govenment conspiracy to cover up evidence of bigfoot? Do you yourself really believe that there are so many bigfoots around that you can see, hear, or find some evidence of them one out of four times that you walk a ways into the woods in a heavily populated area but nobody can ever find one of them? Do you yourself automatically assume that every noise, event, or thing that you don't understand is caused by an unseen, ten-foot-tall hairy creature that lives undetected in the midst of large human populations? In short, are you sane, or are you as crazy as the feller we just skeered off?
> 
> 
> This guy keeps talking about " evidence" most of which is easily explained as being caused by people. It's very painfully obvious that he is a stranger in the woods. Most people have no idea how many people are out in the woods at any given time doing any number of given things. He assumes that there is no one else in the woods-but he's there. Just like the tree-knocking thing. That's a common way for local people around here who are in the woods hunting, digging 'sang or ramps, or something like that to keep up with where each other are at. If you hadn't grown up around here, you probably wouldn't know that, or even consider it. And believe me, there are loads of people in the woods at any given time. And not even to mention how many pranks we played on tourists in the woods to scare them when we were teenagers. I'm sure that teenage redneck kids haven't lost the ability to pull a good one on a tourist. And lord knows all the elaborate stuff we would have concocted up if we had figured out that there was a group of people in the woods looking for bigfoot. Believe me, they would have found him.



Pretty much NO to every question you asked. Then again, your questions are pretty much rediculous ones and I have never heard anyone say they speak English.

I dont doubt the things you did when you were a teenager in your neck of the woods-litterally.

No, I have never heard of Civilized people communicating through wood knocking, but I can see that happening; especially in tribes, like in South America.  
What would be strange to me would be those same people having computers and posting here

One question for you, Why are you here if this is such a rediculous topic. You already said you were through with this thread.......but like so many others, ya just cant get enough of it, or maybe there is something else.  

How many pranks did you really pull on them tourists?
Like did you do it every weekend-I am sure there are those that have or do.
Did you do it one time, so you say something like "I cant remember how many times we blah blah blah" I know guys that always relish their stories.

Just last wednesday we went to a store after two guys we talked to in the woods.  One of them was blowing a grunt call and when we saw them in the woods Len asked them if they were blowin a grunt call, he showed it to us and said yes.

Now in about an hour afterwards,  At the store, the lady said they told her they saw two guys that asked them if they saw that big boar, but it was him blowing his grunt call


----------



## bfriendly

Resica said:


> Tell them about your Tennessee experience and the Carters.



Oh please please!  I have heard this before, but some things are worth repeating...........Please share with us

I will go so far as Begging!  I am begging now!


----------



## crackerdave

Your superior attitude belies your screen name.


----------



## Resica

bfriendly said:


> Oh please please!  I have heard this before, but some things are worth repeating...........Please share with us
> 
> I will go so far as Begging!  I am begging now!



I didn't think watch1 had heard it.


----------



## bfriendly

> Are you pulling our leg or are you for real? Have you taken a real good look at all them reports? A lot of city folks, folks that wish to remain anonymous, a heap of people who think they saw something years ago when they were children? Outside of one eccentric professor from the university of idaho, Jeff Meldrom, the majority of your bigfoot 'experts' generally are post menapausal, late middle-aged, overweight women who are prone to flights of fancy and fellers that need to see a barber and like to wear camoflauge and feathers in their hair. Polls among their peers have revealed that they also are firm believers in paranormal phenomenon, mermaids, global conspiracies, and unicorns...
> 
> And allow me to apologize in advance for the long post but I will now repost my own widely celebrated (well mostly just me and my wife and a six pack of Guinness) and well documented bigfoot research credentials:
> 
> We moved back to our home in east tennessee a few years back on a permanent basis as I was working on NP campgrounds in the area. One night I stumbled across one of my neighbors on the computer telling the dangdest tale you ever heard. Her name is Janice Carter Coy, look her up and bear in mind I could almost see her little ol' house trailer from the cabin in the wintertime. A small patch of woods, a creek and an eighty acre pasture was between us. (and a barn that was used for bigfoots outhouse, bf pooh knee deep?) She had a friend named Mary Green and they had done wrote a book and all, 50 Years of Living with Bigfoot.
> 
> Naturally I was surprised when I realized I had been hunting, fishing, gardening, you name it.... amongst 20 or 30 great big, hairy, teenage raping, broken english speaking, garlic loving, dish stealing ape like creatures. Had 4 or 5 generations of kinfolk right up the holler over the mountain in Polk county that hadn't seen none of these things either. Well these two "they was purty hefty gals & middle aged" was seeing them all the time, talking to them. even soliciting money up off folks on the web to feed em.
> 
> We just laughed (like we did when Janice seen ufos or elves) but one afternoon I come in early and my wife said they was something going on cause trucks and nice cars had run the road all day toward's the Coy's place. Being a nosy neighbor I hightailed it over there and guess what..... a genuine National Geographic film crew and the nuttiest feller I ever met calling himself a Russian anthropologist (name was Igor or maybe Ivan? must not pay em much over in Russia cause he hit me up for money for a plane ticket home! LOL) I ain't smart enough to make this up... it got more bizzare from there with them a walking all over them little bitty patches of woods pointing out tracks and pulling cow hair right off the durn fence.
> 
> I almost made it on the special (it airs from time to time on the history channel) they was filming me begging Janice to go in the house and put a bra on and I kept trying to get her to take the marlboro out of her mouth while they interviewed her.(they cut all that out!) They finally run me off when I stood behind them and ever time they'd take a hair sample and put it in a plastic bag I'd say "hereford", "angus", .... they didn't much care for that. Later that evening when she got to trying to call them in for the film crew... well of course some smart aleck (me) went to whooping back from across the creek. So I am "kinda" in the documentary, so to speak.
> 
> Anyhow ya'll can go and read all about it on the bigfoot websites. When these ladies first come up with this story they were worshipped on these sights and I was thrown off for telling the truth when someone asked me a question. They had a boy from Oregon, Will somebody, fly down and camp out between my house and hers and do research. He kinda run off at the mouth at one of the beer joints though and me and him had us a "come to Jesus" meeting one evening and i reckon he took off on for Oregon. I laid back and watched the rest of the circus unfold (although I would whoop back when she done the "call" so Bkeepr I sure am sorry about any time ya'll wasted analyzing my BF whoops and wood knocking?)
> 
> Sorry about the long post and i left out some of the good stuff. You can Google it and read all night long, I know the story already. So Miss Bkeepr you have been arguing with a genuine BF researcher and proffesional BF call generator. Sorry I came to a different conclusion than some of ya'll, but none of them BF people I met could agree on anything either. I hate to admit but the most plausible thing i heard was on one of them fringe sites where they think BF is from another dimension (you'd hear twilight zone theme music right before one jumped out grabbed you I figure) and that they come and visit with messages of love and sometimes to help aliens anal probe folks in trailer parks... don't get mad at me... I'm just going by what they said?
> 
> If any of ya'll are out in the woods researching and really see a bigfoot... and then see a spaceship.... well I feel for you! __________________
> 
> This was posted back in May on a thread about some pig murders. So I figure if I lived among a whole family of these bigfeets all them years and next door to a lady what wrote a book about them... well that makes me an "expert by proxy" or something like that? And in my "expert" opinion: they ain't none of them things running around in the woods nowheres in the southeast.
> __________________
> "A good plan, violently executed now, is better than a perfect plan next week." Gen. Geo Patton




I went and found it.  This is good stuff..........lengthy, but worth the time to read it.


----------



## Throwback

does the "BF" in "BFriendly" stand for "Big Foot"?



T


----------



## bfriendly

crackerdave said:


> Your superior attitude belies your screen name.



Who?


----------



## Otis

Otis said:


> hhmmm....so can one of yall "bigfoot don't exist experts" please scientifically explain to me why they don't.
> 
> I ain't never saw oxygen, but I know it exist.
> 
> In other words, just because you ain't saw it, does not mean it is not there.
> 
> So I challenge all of you nay sayers....please other than you have not saw one, tell me why bigfoot cannot exist? Lack of food for them? Lack of trees? Enviroment will not support such a creature? Tell me, why can they not exist?


 



Let us not tap dance around this boys. Your turn to put your thinking caps on or tinfoil caps on if you prefer and answer it. Don't cast rocks if you are living in a glass house. See my above question and show me some facts, not opinions. It goes 2 ways fellers.


----------



## bfriendly

Throwback said:


> does the "BF" in "BFriendly" stand for "Big Foot"?
> 
> 
> 
> T



You are sharp as a Tack........unfortunately it is not, just a convenient coincidence


----------



## NCHillbilly

Answers in blue:



bfriendly said:


> Pretty much NO to every question you asked. Then again, your questions are pretty much rediculous ones and I have never heard anyone say they speak English.
> 
> Good. You're probably not crazy, then. I agree with you that those are ridiculous questions, but every single one of those things is just exactly what watch1 posted here as his beliefs.
> 
> I dont doubt the things you did when you were a teenager in your neck of the woods-litterally.
> 
> No, I have never heard of Civilized people communicating through wood knocking, but I can see that happening; especially in tribes, like in South America.
> What would be strange to me would be those same people having computers and posting here
> 
> I have communicated many many times just like that while way back in the woods, especially ginseng digging, morel hunting, or maybe being in an area where we weren't supposed to be to begin with, or doing something that might not have been looked upon favorably by the authorities. (We grew up pretty rough around the edges.) In this area at the time I was growing up, there were a lot of people around who were pretty rough and poor, and there were some alternative sources of income in this area that many people relied on which weren't exactly openly advertised at the chamber of commerce. Now I wouldn't say that I'm civilized, but I do have a computer and am posting here. If you're so open-minded, don't assume that everyone in the woods is there for the same reasons or acts the same way that you do.
> 
> One question for you, Why are you here if this is such a rediculous topic. You already said you were through with this thread.......but like so many others, ya just cant get enough of it, or maybe there is something else.
> 
> Because it's an interesting topic, and it's fun to argue about. Everybody like bigfoot. The human mind needs a good mystery to speculate about. I doubt if it would be as interesting to you if they caught bigfoot and had him in the zoo so you could just go see him.
> 
> How many pranks did you really pull on them tourists?
> Like did you do it every weekend-I am sure there are those that have or do.
> Did you do it one time, so you say something like "I cant remember how many times we blah blah blah" I know guys that always relish their stories.
> 
> A lot more than we should have. It's a wonder we didn't get shot a few times. We didn't have good TV, video games, or any of that stuff to keep us amused back then, so we had to improvise. I couldn't start to list all the pranks we played on people. I will just say that some of them would fit within the scope of this thread. Ever hear a dumbull or a bullroarer? Makin' big funny tracks in places where people would find them is an age-old amusement of bored rural people, also.
> 
> Just last wednesday we went to a store after two guys we talked to in the woods.  One of them was blowing a grunt call and when we saw them in the woods Len asked them if they were blowin a grunt call, he showed it to us and said yes.
> 
> Now in about an hour afterwards,  At the store, the lady said they told her they saw two guys that asked them if they saw that big boar, but it was him blowing his grunt call


----------



## NCHillbilly

Otis said:


> hhmmm....so can one of yall "bigfoot don't exist experts" please scientifically explain to me why they don't.
> 
> I ain't never saw oxygen, but I know it exist.
> 
> In other words, just because you ain't saw it, does not mean it is not there.
> 
> So I challenge all of you nay sayers....please other than you have not saw one, tell me why bigfoot cannot exist? Lack of food for them? Lack of trees? Enviroment will not support such a creature? Tell me, why can they not exist?



By the same logic, I can't prove that a two-hundred foot long purple-and-pink spotted rattlesnake that breathes fire, has wings like a bat, wears lipstick and eats only Ramen noodles that are provided to it by a tribe of gay albino gnomes doesn't live in a pine thicket just outside of Social Circle-but I kinda doubt it, don't you?  
And I never said that it's impossible for bigfoot to exist, but I'd give him about as much odds of being in the woods around here as I would give to the existance of a tiny Swedish fairy who bakes key lime pies in hollow stumps and patches potholes in the road at night while we're all sleeping just out of the goodness of her heart.


----------



## Throwback

If something don't exist, one doesn't have to prove it. 


T


----------



## bfriendly

NCHillbilly said:


> By the same logic, I can't prove that a two-hundred foot long purple-and-pink spotted rattlesnake that breathes fire, has wings like a bat, wears lipstick and eats only Ramen noodles that are provided to it by a tribe of gay albino gnomes doesn't live in a pine thicket just outside of Social Circle-but I kinda doubt it, don't you?
> And I never said that it's impossible for bigfoot to exist, but I'd give him about as much odds of being in the woods around here as I would give to the existance of a tiny Swedish fairy who bakes key lime pies in hollow stumps and patches potholes in the road at night while we're all sleeping just out of the goodness of her heart.



And just when I am warmin up to ya, ya have to throw out the snake bit........it is talk like that that gets ya on ignore lists.........I'm too lazy and dont want to miss anything though, so I dont use it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Cool, I'm on ignore lists.  And don't mistake sarcasm for venom, I'm a pretty friendly feller actually. But if you ask a silly question, expect a silly answer. And if you want an opinion, I've probably got one.


----------



## Patriot44

This is the best thread I have eva read.


----------



## watch1

OK bfriendly, I will not leave you to the wolves.

Your reply to olecowman helped clear up a few things. Yes I did ask those same questions that are posted over there on the Arkansas forum you mentioned olecowman. I asked Tal if I could use those here to start the discussion off. He told me that I could.

He got a lot of replies from those questions and caused folks to think about times that things like that happened. There are also the negatives over there as well. I am wondering since you read the posts, did you reply to any of them? 

To answer the question about the talking in English. Yes I have heard English spoken. Like I said it is usually limited to 5 words or I guess you could say 5 phrases or parts. The words are sometimes run together. I don't know if it is a mimic or if they understand what they are saying. I not only heard it, I have recorded it more times than I heard it. 

I use a big parabolic dish and have 2 H2 Zoom recorders and some good mics hooked to them with pre-amps. 

As for me being a city boy...LOL I am about as far from a city boy as you can get. Grits, turnip greens, collards and cornbread.
I have hunted and fished since I was big enough to tote a gun. I have killed my share of deer, trapped to help make ends meet and put food on the table. I walked the hills and hollows and been up and down the creeks. City boy I am not. You can take the boy outa the country but you can't take the country out of the boy.

Back to the talking. Yes, those folks on the BFF and a few others forums tore into me real good when I first started posting about it. They claimed I was picking up radio signals and other stuff. That was proven wrong by some hi-tech folks telling everyone that with todays electronics shielding it never happens. Then when I bought a few other recorders and I was still recording things, that sorta proved the point. Many still wouldn't have it. It did not fit what their idea of a Bigfoot is. Then I had other members of the forum PM me telling me they had heard some of the same things. They also said they would never post anything about it in the open forum for fear of ridicule by others.

Olecowman you remind me of another thing. I have often seen that there are those that will go out of their way to try and discredit someone when this discussion comes up. It causes me to wonder if folks like that work for someone and are getting paid to discredit folks. I sorta thought the same about Erik Beckjord:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jon-Erik_Beckjord

If you get really out there with your ideas and the media picks up on it, a person would have success, if they wanted to discredit Bigfoot research. Everyone thinks anyone that researches Bigfoot is way out there also.
If it hadn't been for those that told me about hearing the taking, I would have most likely thrown everything I had (recorders) in the trash and deleted everything and walked away from the research altogether. As it turned out, after personally talking to some of these folks and later meeting and researching with some of them, I am even more convinced that Bigfoot is not your usual animal.

Now we have Scott Nelson who is working on trying to unravel their language. If they can talk, is it so hard to believe that they could easily pick up on phrases that they have heard humans use many times and figure some of our English out?

These are just some of the reasons I am interested in this research. I am not trying to make believers out of those that don't Believe that there could be anything out there like a Bigfoot. I am only looking for answers and there may be others looking for the same thing.

As for taking my ball and going home: I have already had 4 bypasses. The doctor says I don't need the stress. After reading some of these replies, I think I need to stop reading some of this for awhile.

Call me crazy but don't talk down to me. I'm 58 years old and this forum has already warned me about my use of colorful language and so I must restrain myself. Restraint causes stress..so there you go.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Throwback

post pics of the dish setup please. 

T


----------



## Dub

Chill if you must,  but know that the truth is out there.









Fox & Scully said so!


----------



## snookman

Put them on your ignore list. Nothing they have to say is worth anything to you and your research.


----------



## Dutch

BREAKING.....

Video proof actual bigfoot sighting! All the naysayers have been proven wrong.




More video at link....
http://www.fisher-price.com/fp.aspx?st=10&e=imaginextlanding


----------



## watch1

Throwback said:


> post pics of the dish setup please.
> 
> T



Throwback

Give me a few days and I will post a photo of my new set-up. I'm going stereo with dual parabolic dishes and a 2 mic set-up. 

I have some new church audio mics and a new pre-amp and I have the other dish already. Just haven't finished the mounting bracket to put it all together.

It's been something I been thinking about doing for a few months now and finally got all the stuff to do it with.

This way I should be able to have a little wider field of coverage and it should just be interesting to listen to the recordings. I think this will be a first in the research but not sure. Never heard of anyone else doing it. Hopefully it will work.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## NCHillbilly

OK, you win. The woods are slap full of bigfoots, and they can speak English. Everybody who doesn't believe this is crazy. You're perfectly sane. We're all just mean as well as loony.


----------



## DouglasB.

Oxygen.... never seen it huh? Take a tank of Oxygen into a walk in freezer and crank on the cylender. You'll see it. Ya see... with stuff that ACTUALLY EXISTS there is always a WAY to see it...  Or at least see the proof that it exists.... in Oxygens case, you have every air breathing animal, as well as anything that takes an element of Oxygen to be created (i.e. water H2O). 

Believing in something such as Bigfoot IN A WAY is like believing in God or anything such as that.... It takes an element of Faith. The biggest difference though is Bigfoot/Loc Ness/UFO's etc etc are things that CAN be proven. Studies after studies have proven that loc ness isn't out there. Enough room, sure. Enough food, sure... but even still.... no dinosaur swimming in the lake. Bigfoot... room, sure. Food, probably..... but..... no dice. 

Unlike Oxygen, bigfoot IS NOT invisible under ANY circumstances. His remenants aren't invisible. (bones after dying... Scat piles.... etc etc.) I like some other members on this board don't understand how it is that we can walk for hours on end through the woods, and never see a thing, and yet other members on this board see stuff 1 out of 4 trips. 

Do you realize what type of population there would be needed to see sign or bigfoot himself 1 out of 4 trips? How many Hawks do you think there are in the world? And yet, I see them maybe 1 out of 10 trips. And it's still a breath taking sight when they land close by as you sit in the stand...

Man oh man... if he is real.... someone give him the Hide and Go Seek lifetime achievement award TODAY!


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> By the same logic, I can't prove that a two-hundred foot long purple-and-pink spotted rattlesnake that breathes fire, has wings like a bat, wears lipstick and eats only Ramen noodles that are provided to it by a tribe of gay albino gnomes doesn't live in a pine thicket just outside of Social Circle-but I kinda doubt it, don't you?
> And I never said that it's impossible for bigfoot to exist, but I'd give him about as much odds of being in the woods around here as I would give to the existance of a tiny Swedish fairy who bakes key lime pies in hollow stumps and patches potholes in the road at night while we're all sleeping just out of the goodness of her heart.



Hilarious!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I've always heard they were out there.  I've seen them on television and in the movies.  I've even studied them in college.  And now I think I've finally encountered one for real

Bigfoot? Heck no.  I've finally met a real, in-the-flesh, certifiable nutcase!


----------



## Otis

Throwback said:


> If something don't exist, one doesn't have to prove it.
> 
> 
> T


 

Waiting on your facts. Got any? Are really giving up that easily? I expected more. 





DouglasB. said:


> Oxygen.... never seen it huh? Take a tank of Oxygen into a walk in freezer and crank on the cylender. You'll see it. Ya see... with stuff that ACTUALLY EXISTS there is always a WAY to see it... Or at least see the proof that it exists.... in Oxygens case, you have every air breathing animal, as well as anything that takes an element of Oxygen to be created (i.e. water H2O).
> 
> Believing in something such as Bigfoot IN A WAY is like believing in God or anything such as that.... It takes an element of Faith. The biggest difference though is Bigfoot/Loc Ness/UFO's etc etc are things that CAN be proven. Studies after studies have proven that loc ness isn't out there. Enough room, sure. Enough food, sure... but even still.... no dinosaur swimming in the lake. Bigfoot... room, sure. Food, probably..... but..... no dice.
> 
> Unlike Oxygen, bigfoot IS NOT invisible under ANY circumstances. His remenants aren't invisible. (bones after dying... Scat piles.... etc etc.) I like some other members on this board don't understand how it is that we can walk for hours on end through the woods, and never see a thing, and yet other members on this board see stuff 1 out of 4 trips.
> 
> Do you realize what type of population there would be needed to see sign or bigfoot himself 1 out of 4 trips? How many Hawks do you think there are in the world? And yet, I see them maybe 1 out of 10 trips. And it's still a breath taking sight when they land close by as you sit in the stand...
> 
> Man oh man... if he is real.... someone give him the Hide and Go Seek lifetime achievement award TODAY!


 

So we agree bigfoot can exist, and we can neither prove or disprove it and that there is a real possiblity?

I will agree on the 1 in 4 trips. Not likely, but maybe this feller has a smell that attracts them. Not a personal attack on him, but it would something that has to be ruled out.

Now as for finding bones, it is a proven fact that elephants have grave yards. I see no reason why another animal could not do the same, or even bury the bones / body. 

I am not saying there is a bigfoot, but I am not saying there ain't. Kinda like the panthers that ain't in Georgia.


----------



## DouglasB.

Otis said:


> Now as for finding bones, it is a proven fact that elephants have grave yards. I see no reason why another animal could not do the same, or even bury the bones / body.
> 
> 
> 
> Possible... sure.... also more than possible that over the course of human existance at least ONE of those would have been unearthed by now.
Click to expand...


----------



## crackerdave

NCHillbilly said:


> Cool, I'm on ignore lists.  And don't mistake sarcasm for venom, I'm a pretty friendly feller actually. But if you ask a silly question, expect a silly answer. And if you want an opinion, I've probably got one.



I,too,have been known to have an occasional opinion.Also a little rough around the edges,and a few other things you mentioned above.

I gotcher back,brother!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Otis said:


> hhmmm....so can one of yall "bigfoot don't exist experts" please scientifically explain to me why they don't.
> 
> I ain't never saw oxygen, but I know it exist.
> 
> In other words, just because you ain't saw it, does not mean it is not there.
> 
> So I challenge all of you nay sayers....please other than you have not saw one, tell me why bigfoot cannot exist? Lack of food for them? Lack of trees? Enviroment will not support such a creature? Tell me, why can they not exist?


 
I'll make a deal with you. You show me a smokin hot, easy to live with, thrifty with her money, intelligent woman, and I'll prove to you BigFoot doesn't exist..


----------



## Throwback

Otis said:


> Waiting on your facts. Got any? Are really giving up that easily? I expected more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we agree bigfoot can exist, and we can neither prove or disprove it and that there is a real possiblity?
> 
> I will agree on the 1 in 4 trips. Not likely, but maybe this feller has a smell that attracts them. Not a personal attack on him, but it would something that has to be ruled out.
> 
> Now as for finding bones, it is a proven fact that elephants have grave yards. I see no reason why another animal could not do the same, or even bury the bones / body.
> 
> I am not saying there is a bigfoot, but I am not saying there ain't. Kinda like the panthers that ain't in Georgia.



I don;t have to prove a myth doesn't exist, you have to prove it does. 

if I believe a one eyed one horned flying purple eater exists, I have to PROVE it. It's not the other way around.

research by Kooks with a PhD don't count as "proof". 


T


----------



## watch1

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I've always heard they were out there.  I've seen them on television and in the movies.  I've even studied them in college.  And now I think I've finally encountered one for real
> 
> Bigfoot? Heck no.  I've finally met a real, in-the-flesh, certifiable nutcase!



Real nice comment. I guess that makes you a real big man don't it. 

You remember that comment when the truth comes out and be sure and tell your kids and family you said it. They will be proud of you.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

This is painful..


----------



## Otis

Throwback said:


> I don;t have to a myth doesn't exist, you have to prove it does.
> 
> if I believe a one eyed one horned flying purple eater exists, I have to PROVE it. It's not the other way around.
> 
> research by Kooks with a PhD don't count as "proof".
> 
> 
> T


 


Panthers were once though not to exist in Georgia cause no one had one on a trail camera right?

Your logic holds no water.

So again, prove to me there is no way bigfoot can exist, or admit there is the possibility that they can.


----------



## Otis

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll make a deal with you. You show me a smokin hot, easy to live with, thrifty with her money, intelligent woman, and I'll prove to you BigFoot doesn't exist..


 


Can we keep this on topic?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Otis said:


> Can we keep this on topic?


 
Just like I thought. They don't exist either..


----------



## BBQBOSS

Def in the top 10....


----------



## Otis

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just like I thought. They don't exist either..


 


There is a better chance of finding bigfoot 



So can you tell me why there is no chance that bigfoot, sasquatch or yeti's do not exist? You can even put on your tinfoil hat to think it over.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Otis said:


> There is a better chance of finding bigfoot
> 
> 
> 
> So can you tell me why there is no chance that bigfoot, sasquatch or yeti's do not exist? You can even put on your tinfoil hat to think it over.


 
Take that woman that doesn't exist, now put lots of hair all over her body, make her bigger than Andre the giant and she smells to high heaven.

You do the math.


----------



## olcowman

I done missed a heap... thanks Bfriendly for posting my Janice story and if some of ya'll want to know what a bf sounds like you can call me on the cell phone and I'll do some whooping and hollering for you. Or you can just wait till they air that NatGeo show again and catch it there. (also notice what I was talking about her needing to put her bra on and get rid of the marlboro in the corner of her mouth!)

That wasn't my first bf rodeo... 33 years ago a gentleman whom I thought a great deal of lit the fire, so to speak, and got me interested in this subject. He was a deputy sheriff where we was raised up and eventually a baptist preacher where some of my folks attended church. He swore up and down that while on patrol and only about 5 miles from where I lived (and hunted, fished, trapped, picked ramps/ginsing, shot squirrels to send the tales to Mepps, etc. basically a stretch of the Cherokee Nat Forest that I had spent more time in than I did at school) he come in from patrol one morning telling he had seen a 8ft+ tall bf cross the road in front of him....

Shortly thereafter I happened to see the Patterson film at the drive in, and the first thing I did was trade 2 cur dogs, a croaker sack of sweet potatoes and $40 to one of our neighbors for a bigger gun! Then I commenced to finding out all I can about bigfeets which took a heap of legwork as computers and the web were a couple of decades away.

Here in lies my problems with this whole bf thing (which had pretty much died down until the www allowed everybody and their brother to report whatever fantasy they could come up with and post thousands of blurry photos of shadows in trees where they see whole families of bigfeet playing with their pet panthers) anyhow, my interest has been off and on since then but over the years I have snuck around and done some serious looking on my own. I even went to a couple of their bf get-togethers and spent a good deal of time speaking with a couple of their 'experts' which did nothing but make me even more skeptical.

One thing that I found while doing a little research on the web the last few years is to see bigfoot while in the woods, you first got to really belief in bigfoot, with all your heart, then you will see him, hear him and find all sorts of evidence everytime you go near any woods. Pretty near every picture you take after you start believing will have a bf in it (you got to look at it for hours and then get a red highlighter-thinga-majig and draw him out) and things that you've thought for years was woodpeckers, owls, bobcats, and such... well suddenly it'll be clear as a bell that it is ol' sasquatch trying to tell you "hey I'm over here hanging out"! I have seen this phenomenom with my own eyes and I am sure that there is a name the head shrinks use for this condition.

For all the believers out there, they ain't nobody out here that wanted to believe in bigfoot more than I did when I first heard about it. But over the years, the more I seriously looked, the more I found that just didn't add up. There is more untruths and speculation that are reported as fact (even on tv) about this subject than anything I have ever seen. The Native American stories don't wash either, they had some whoppers now, but these folktales have been fine tuned since the europeans landed and follow old world fairy tales. Some tribes had 'wild men' stories, but it was the last century that these things got 10 foot tall and hairy! Even the word sasquatch is widely reported among all the bfers to be a N.American word for bf, not true, it was coined by a Canadian school teacher in a half-way jokingly manner. So they really need to quit trying to make out all the Indians to be BF believers before they hear about it and decide to renew the scalping tradition!

It is a ton of things that some of ya'll have already mentioned that makes me so jaded now. In many of the environments that they are reported there just ain't enough nutrients to support an animal of this size. Just consider the large primates we do know all about, what are they doing everytime a documentary camera crew runs up on a pack of them?  They are either sleeping or eating... it takes a heap of calories to sustain a large primate? Another issue... based on what bfers call legitimate sightings there is a bunch of these things scattered across the country now (esp. since the www came on the scene) there is absolutely no excuse for not having some sort of conclusive evidence. There is none supporting any large primate ever living in north america? BTW they don't bury them and this is obvious for a number of reasons. Firstly, if they have evolved to this degree then we ain't dealing with just some big monkeys here, we got us some creatures following ritualistic practices this would entail language, an orginized society structure, basically a degree of intelligence to where they will be walking out of the woods and shaking hands with us anyday now? Additional if they did bury it would be easier to find remains... when's the last time you saw scientists studying a plains Indian sight (they often placed their dead on travois or elevated platforms where natural elements and critters clean them up real good) but we have burial mounds that are 8,000 years old and older? Got another one for you... if these things are so dang evolved at staying hidden from man (and why would they evolve this mechanism to begin with? we sure ain't got no history of killing them and eating them?) if they are so developed to avoid trailcams and thousands of hunters year after year... then somebody explain the stink that is always associated with them now? In nature that is a defense that says out loud "Hey I am a skunk, see this white strip a glowing and smell this awful funk! Yep i stink and you sure ain't going to like the way I taste" or in cases of reproduction it is a used to attract potential mates from miles away... explain to me how bigfeet can be the most covert creature in history, evolved specifically to avoid mankind and modern technology, but run around the woods smelly like he ain't had a shower in 10 years? Common sense tells me being totally (or at least nearly) scentless would be more prudent for remaining un-detected?

Hey i can go on for a long time... I got a heap of conflicts and questions and I got the references to back them up. And I'll tell you right now they ain't nothing that makes a bfer madder than some smart-aleck asking logical questions and using common sense, scientific based theorum as back up....


----------



## olcowman

Otis said:


> Panthers were once though not to exist in Georgia cause no one had one on a trail camera right?
> 
> Your logic holds no water.
> 
> So again, prove to me there is no way bigfoot can exist, or admit there is the possibility that they can.



Panthers, historically, flourished in Georgia until they were wiped out by man. The habitat remained as did the possiblity that either a very few remained (doubtful) or that they may eventually migrate to some extent from either Florida or western populations. The coyote came back to the red wolf territory when we replenished the deer, and the armadillos made the trip for reasons beyond me. Therefore it has never been out of the realm of possibility that panthers would pop up in our state.

If you ain't already signed up, your acrid-tinted responses and half-truths in your attempts at logic, these would make you quite popular among the bigfoot enthusiasists? You'd be a card carrying expert in a week or two...

LOL- lighten up pal...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

olcowman said:


> . And I'll tell you right now they ain't nothing that makes a bfer madder than some smart-aleck asking logical questions and using common sense, scientific based theorum as back up....


 
Again with that liberal democrat comparison, and just which party elected Obama? It's all becoming so much clearer.


----------



## crackerdave

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll make a deal with you. You show me a smokin hot, easy to live with, thrifty with her money, intelligent woman, and I'll prove to you BigFoot doesn't exist..



I gots _me_ one!


----------



## Otis

olcowman said:


> Panthers, historically, flourished in Georgia until they were wiped out by man. The habitat remained as did the possiblity that either a very few remained (doubtful) or that they may eventually migrate to some extent from either Florida or western populations. The coyote came back to the red wolf territory when we replenished the deer, and the armadillos made the trip for reasons beyond me. Therefore it has never been out of the realm of possibility that panthers would pop up in our state.
> 
> If you ain't already signed up, your acrid-tinted responses and half-truths in your attempts at logic, these would make you quite popular among the bigfoot enthusiasists? You'd be a card carrying expert in a week or two...
> 
> LOL- lighten up pal...


 

oh I am not up tight on this, just showing the possibility for anything is out there. This is a subject I read up on from time to time. I figured, not knew,  that panters were in georgia, just by reading the range and territory for males. Bigfoot could exist just because scientist seems to be always discovering new things everyday. Have I ever saw one? Nope. Do I know anyone? Nope. But ya never know, we said Obama would never be elected to.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Otis said:


> oh I am not up tight on this, just showing the possibility for anything is out there. This is a subject I read up on from time to time. I figured, not knew, that panters were in georgia, just by reading the range and territory for males. Bigfoot could exist just because scientist seems to be always discovering new things everyday. Have I ever saw one? Nope. Do I know anyone? Nope. But ya never know, we said Obama would never be elected to.


 
Ask your buddies in Juarez how many BF's they encounter crossing the border.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Today I was in my backyard stacking firewood, and I hadn't been stacking More than five minutes...........Making Knocking wood sounds, while I was stacking the firewood

Then all of a sudden I hear a Helicopter coming, and low, and behold it was a Government Copter with .50 Cal. mounted on the front of it!!



So does the Government have audio sensors placed in high incident areas??


This got me thinking there might be something to this Bigfoot stuff, and Why do they make this knocking wood sound??

Is it maybe a mating call??................Then I got to wondering if I was going to be attacked  by a lovesick Sasquatch!!






























Sure hope she is Purty!!


----------



## Otis

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Today I was in my backyard stacking firewood, and I hadn't been stacking More than five minutes...........Making Knocking wood sounds, while I was stacking the firewood
> 
> Then all of a sudden I hear a Helicopter coming, and low, and behold it was a Government Copter with .50 Cal. mounted on the front of it!!
> 
> View attachment 583327
> 
> So does the Government have audio sensors placed in high incident areas??
> 
> 
> This got me thinking there might be something to this Bigfoot stuff, and Why do they make this knocking wood sound??
> 
> Is it maybe a mating call??................Then I got to wondering if I was going to be attacked by a lovesick Sasquatch!!
> Sure hope she is Purty!!


 


What color lipstick do you think Quack will be wearing when he shows up?


----------



## watch1

You got the wrong type of chopper man.

Here watch this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D07myKXQzGY

Everyone wants to play..lets play.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Otis said:


> What color lipstick do you think Quack will be wearing when he shows up?


Fuschia


----------



## Otis

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Fuschia


 

nah, that could be spotted from a helicopter. I was thinking more of mossy oak


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Otis said:


> nah, that could be spotted from a helicopter. I was thinking more of mossy oak


Now that I think about it!!!........Prolly something more like this!!



He is a rainbow kinda Dude!!


----------



## Throwback

Otis said:


> oh I am not up tight on this, just showing the possibility for anything is out there.



so there is a possiblity that the moon really is made of cheese. 

T


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

watch1 said:


> You got the wrong type of chopper man.
> 
> Here watch this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D07myKXQzGY
> 
> Everyone wants to play..lets play.
> 
> Mike (watch1)


 
Oh well,,,,,,,,then,,,,,,,,hummm,,,,,,,,,,that make is perfectly clear.









Clear as Mud that is.



Throwback said:


> so there is a possiblity that the moon really is made of cheese.
> 
> T


 

Apparently so, I'll go out tonight and make a very shakey but brief video of the moon so we can validate that fact.


----------



## Throwback

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Apparently so, I'll go out tonight and make a very shakey but brief video of the moon so we can validate that fact.



when you get done, go find random people that look like Carl from the movie "slingblade" or Lawrence from "Office Space" as your witnesseses. 

T


----------



## DouglasB.

watch1 said:


> You got the wrong type of chopper man.
> 
> Here watch this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D07myKXQzGY
> 
> Everyone wants to play..lets play.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



This is exactly what I am talking about....

It's a helicopter. It hovers. Why oh WHY didn't they turn around? Go back, get a closer video of it? From what I saw it could have been a cow, horse, goat, ANYTHING. I saw nothing but a brown blob. And I saw it for about 3/10's of a second. Please tell me, how they could have stumbled across one of the most scientifically important finds of this century and yet, they just kept on going. And boy lemme tell ya from there conversation they sure were excited!!! "What was that?" "I dunno...." 

Please......


----------



## snookman

Check this out and do a little research on the people who tried to debunk it. They couldn't!http://www.bigfootencounters.com/files/mk_davis_pgf.gif


----------



## snookman

I'll do a little bit of a search for ya! http://www.bfro.net/news/korff_scam.asp


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> I done missed a heap... thanks Bfriendly for posting my Janice story and if some of ya'll want to know what a bf sounds like you can call me on the cell phone and I'll do some whooping and hollering for you. Or you can just wait till they air that NatGeo show again and catch it there. (also notice what I was talking about her needing to put her bra on and get rid of the marlboro in the corner of her mouth!)
> 
> That wasn't my first bf rodeo... 33 years ago a gentleman whom I thought a great deal of lit the fire, so to speak, and got me interested in this subject. He was a deputy sheriff where we was raised up and eventually a baptist preacher where some of my folks attended church. He swore up and down that while on patrol and only about 5 miles from where I lived (and hunted, fished, trapped, picked ramps/ginsing, shot squirrels to send the tales to Mepps, etc. basically a stretch of the Cherokee Nat Forest that I had spent more time in than I did at school) he come in from patrol one morning telling he had seen a 8ft+ tall bf cross the road in front of him....
> 
> Shortly thereafter I happened to see the Patterson film at the drive in, and the first thing I did was trade 2 cur dogs, a croaker sack of sweet potatoes and $40 to one of our neighbors for a bigger gun! Then I commenced to finding out all I can about bigfeets which took a heap of legwork as computers and the web were a couple of decades away.
> 
> Here in lies my problems with this whole bf thing (which had pretty much died down until the www allowed everybody and their brother to report whatever fantasy they could come up with and post thousands of blurry photos of shadows in trees where they see whole families of bigfeet playing with their pet panthers) anyhow, my interest has been off and on since then but over the years I have snuck around and done some serious looking on my own. I even went to a couple of their bf get-togethers and spent a good deal of time speaking with a couple of their 'experts' which did nothing but make me even more skeptical.
> 
> One thing that I found while doing a little research on the web the last few years is to see bigfoot while in the woods, you first got to really belief in bigfoot, with all your heart, then you will see him, hear him and find all sorts of evidence everytime you go near any woods. Pretty near every picture you take after you start believing will have a bf in it (you got to look at it for hours and then get a red highlighter-thinga-majig and draw him out) and things that you've thought for years was woodpeckers, owls, bobcats, and such... well suddenly it'll be clear as a bell that it is ol' sasquatch trying to tell you "hey I'm over here hanging out"! I have seen this phenomenom with my own eyes and I am sure that there is a name the head shrinks use for this condition.
> 
> For all the believers out there, they ain't nobody out here that wanted to believe in bigfoot more than I did when I first heard about it. But over the years, the more I seriously looked, the more I found that just didn't add up. There is more untruths and speculation that are reported as fact (even on tv) about this subject than anything I have ever seen. The Native American stories don't wash either, they had some whoppers now, but these folktales have been fine tuned since the europeans landed and follow old world fairy tales. Some tribes had 'wild men' stories, but it was the last century that these things got 10 foot tall and hairy! Even the word sasquatch is widely reported among all the bfers to be a N.American word for bf, not true, it was coined by a Canadian school teacher in a half-way jokingly manner. So they really need to quit trying to make out all the Indians to be BF believers before they hear about it and decide to renew the scalping tradition!
> 
> It is a ton of things that some of ya'll have already mentioned that makes me so jaded now. In many of the environments that they are reported there just ain't enough nutrients to support an animal of this size. Just consider the large primates we do know all about, what are they doing everytime a documentary camera crew runs up on a pack of them?  They are either sleeping or eating... it takes a heap of calories to sustain a large primate? Another issue... based on what bfers call legitimate sightings there is a bunch of these things scattered across the country now (esp. since the www came on the scene) there is absolutely no excuse for not having some sort of conclusive evidence. There is none supporting any large primate ever living in north america? BTW they don't bury them and this is obvious for a number of reasons. Firstly, if they have evolved to this degree then we ain't dealing with just some big monkeys here, we got us some creatures following ritualistic practices this would entail language, an orginized society structure, basically a degree of intelligence to where they will be walking out of the woods and shaking hands with us anyday now? Additional if they did bury it would be easier to find remains... when's the last time you saw scientists studying a plains Indian sight (they often placed their dead on travois or elevated platforms where natural elements and critters clean them up real good) but we have burial mounds that are 8,000 years old and older? Got another one for you... if these things are so dang evolved at staying hidden from man (and why would they evolve this mechanism to begin with? we sure ain't got no history of killing them and eating them?) if they are so developed to avoid trailcams and thousands of hunters year after year... then somebody explain the stink that is always associated with them now? In nature that is a defense that says out loud "Hey I am a skunk, see this white strip a glowing and smell this awful funk! Yep i stink and you sure ain't going to like the way I taste" or in cases of reproduction it is a used to attract potential mates from miles away... explain to me how bigfeet can be the most covert creature in history, evolved specifically to avoid mankind and modern technology, but run around the woods smelly like he ain't had a shower in 10 years? Common sense tells me being totally (or at least nearly) scentless would be more prudent for remaining un-detected?
> 
> Hey i can go on for a long time... I got a heap of conflicts and questions and I got the references to back them up. And I'll tell you right now they ain't nothing that makes a bfer madder than some smart-aleck asking logical questions and using common sense, scientific based theorum as back up....




All this up here is what I dont understand. All of the things you have said are just the opposite of what I have read, and gathered from my own conclusion with the little bit of research I have done.  You got your references to back up your research, I have mine; 95% of which comes from the BFRO, but not all of it.  Much of what does come from the BFRO is taken from other studies that they simply make available to anyone visiting their site.

I have never heard of someone saying you have to believe to see one etc...............
In fact, I just researched the upcoming SE US Expedition they are planning. You may be able to go and have a totally different outlook on Bigfoot studies. Groups are different and the BFRO folks dont sound anything like what you just described.  

Anywho, those are my references............share yours with me please, so I can go see what all the fuss is about. I have been to a site recently that is trying to Debunk BF like you guys are. They are saying the recordings they have are this that and the other thing, but I am NOT hearing what they are saying...............it is the PA OH bigfoot researchers I think.
They have NO posts or reports and they appeared to me anyway, to sound like a bunch of idjuts.........kinds of like someone saying the jacobs photo is a Bear We cannot be looking at the same thing..

This is a Bear? No, there is a bear in the same spot(see Pic in Pic) and it looks NOTHING like the Juvenile Bigfoot


----------



## bfriendly

BTW-Jacob was looking for Deer, not Bigfoot!  Boy do I wish this photo was taken by one of our Homebrew boys cameras.

Maybe one day it will happen, I hope they post it here, I mean over there under a What is this thread


----------



## Big Foot

I've seen one, just sayin.   Interesting thread...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Throwback said:


> when you get done, go find random people that look like Carl from the movie "slingblade" or Lawrence from "Office Space" as your witnesseses.
> 
> T


 
I like Carl, leave him out of this junk..



bfriendly said:


>


 
Looks like somebody's escaped chimp to me, especially since up until now on this thread it has been critical to point out that all BF's are bipedal. Not much to see here. Move along.


----------



## Smokepoler

So I got my Tinfoil hat on Friday night and was sittin' out back whackin' on a tree and listenin'. Didn't hear an answer so I moved to a new location up around the Carter's reregulation pool Saturday night. Heard some activity up there, a group throwing something in the water and speakin' in some foreign dialect, sounded like Spanish.
I'll keep you posted on future findings.


----------



## bfriendly

Big Foot said:


> I've seen one, just sayin.   Interesting thread...



Good stuff, No? has your screen name always been the same?



> Looks like somebody's escaped chimp to me, especially since up until now on this thread it has been critical to point out that all BF's are bipedal. Not much to see here. Move along.



Many reports will indicate they are moving on all fours, then get upright and leave on 2.  Stop and take a look, it wont hurt you

You really think that looks like an escaped Chimp?

 I have seen every episode of Tarzan, Wild Kingdom and every other outdoor show I could get on the tube growing up.  I think I have watched many chimps, many times to the point I am bored with them; bears too, but I ain't bored with them

 But for some reason the Juvy in the pic does not look even remotely like a chimp to me, not even close. 

A Bear? Not on your life brother!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bfriendly said:


> Good stuff, No? has your screen name always been the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Many reports will indicate they are moving on all fours, then get upright and leave on 2. Stop and take a look, it wont hurt you
> 
> You really think that looks like an escaped Chimp?
> 
> I have seen every episode of Tarzan, Wild Kingdom and every other outdoor show I could get on the tube growing up. I think I have watched many chimps, many times to the point I am bored with them; bears too, but I ain't bored with them
> 
> But for some reason the Juvy in the pic does not look even remotely like a chimp to me, not even close.
> 
> A Bear? Not on your life brother!


 
Did I say anything about a bear??? I DON'T THINK SOOOO!!!

And before you say people don't have pet orangutans in the US you might want to check this link and expand your thinking a little bit.

http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/...rangutan_attack_in_Stamford__CT_Hartford.html


Maybe not a chimp, but put this photo and black and white and tell me it's not a juvy orangutan? I dare you.


----------



## bfriendly

After the PG Film, the Jacob's photos, all the evidence that says it is "Possible", there is no doubt in my mind, you will have to kill one (or catch)for it to be considered Real; and I get that.


However, many attempts to debunk the 2 items I have mentioned (PG Film and Jacob's Photo) have been Futile attempts............... Thats 2 items of evidence and it only takes 1

The two long standing members on here that have said they have seen one..........Maybe they are LIARS, but I think not. 

Thats 2 more, "Possibles" and it only takes 1


----------



## Ballplayer

I got to agree with everything olcowman said, I vertually grew up in the woods with old-timers and they taught me well and as him probably spent more time there than in school. Panthers we know existed and almost became extenct, so what, they're making a come back which I think is great ! Maybe ole BF knocks on wood for good luck. LOL


----------



## Resica

I've yet to see Yeti in Pennsylvania!! Not sure I want too. I still keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## bfriendly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did I say anything about a bear??? I DON'T THINK SOOOO!!!
> 
> Maybe not a chimp, but put this photo and black and white and tell me it's not a juvy orangutan? I dare you.



I'll give you this, it is Possible to have been an Orangutan and I dont even have to put it in B&W. The shapes are very similar............actually, I'd say even the Colors ain't too far off.  That reddish tint is frequently described, especially with the Swamp Ape.  

Maybe they are all a bunch of Orangutans running around growin up to be 9 feet tall weighin 500 lbs+

I dont think so.

This also looks like an Orangutan, but not sure. It was taken in Florida, and submitted to the Sarasota Sheriff's Office. But which is more likely?

This photo came from an area I grew up in.........it was taken after I left though







There is a Great story and many studies with this photo, just Google "Myakka Skunk Ape"


----------



## crackerdave

Mike/watch1,don't get your feelings hurt. The ribbing is just part of the Campfire.


----------



## crackerdave

bfriendly said:


> I'll give you this, it is Possible to have been an Orangutan and I dont even have to put it in B&W. The shapes are very similar............actually, I'd say even the Colors ain't too far off.  That reddish tint is frequently described, especially with the Swamp Ape.
> 
> Maybe they are all a bunch of Orangutans running around growin up to be 9 feet tall weighin 500 lbs+
> 
> I dont think so.
> 
> This also looks like an Orangutan, but not sure. It was taken in Florida, and submitted to the Sarasota Sheriff's Office. But which is more likely?
> 
> This photo came from an area I grew up in.........it was taken after I left though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Great story and many studies with this photo, just Google "Myakka Skunk Ape"



One of a very few areas left in Florida with any wilderness and redneck/cracker natives left.


----------



## testdepth

30 million fishermen
12-14 million hunters
Who knows how many hikers, campers and mountain bikers
Forest service employees
Loggers and lumberjacks
Urbanization of forested areas

Out of all of this the bigfoot believers cannot produce not one piece of DNA evidence that the Sasquatch exists.  No bones, no dead bigfoots carcases or skeleton, no captured bigfoot babies, no families of bigfoots, no caves or other dwellings where they live. 
We are not talking about some little gnome creature that can hide in the under brush.

We are talking about an animal said to be 7 feet to 10 feet tall weighing 500lbs or more with feet from 17 inches to 24 inches long.

A hairy beast the size of "Andre the Giant" running around in the woods yet NOT one person can find it or them! You folks need a constructive hobby!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Throwback said:


> so there is a possiblity that the moon really is made of cheese.
> 
> T





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh well,,,,,,,,then,,,,,,,,hummm,,,,,,,,,,that make is perfectly clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clear as Mud that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently so, I'll go out tonight and make a very shakey but brief video of the moon so we can validate that fact.



Actually, it's true. There's a government conspiracy to cover it up, but the United Nations has a bunch of huge cheese mines on the moon. After we sent the Apollo rockets up there and found out for sure that the moon was made of cheese, the government immediately started working on the space shuttle program so we could start mining it and haul it back. Several major cheese companies helped fund the program and they keep the whole thing hushed-up. Have you ever noticed that they only show photos of one side of the space shuttles? Here's a secretly-taken photo of what the "dark side" of the shuttle looks like:


----------



## Smokepoler

Remember the Six Million Dollar Man episode where Andre the Giant played BigFoot? He came running out of a cave toting Lee Majors and made Ol Lee look like a kid.


----------



## testdepth

Perfect example Smokepoler!  You are correct, Andre did play the role of BIGFOOT in the six million dollar man.  Once again I will state there is nothing that big running around the woods without millions of people finding it.


BTW NCHILLBILLY the moon is made of cheese! 

But for that to be legitimate the space shuttle would need to be black, guarded by black jets and helos, black suburbans then roll up and men in black suits get out to escort the shuttle people off to AREA 52 where they house all the cheese and the bigfoots that are captured to do all the labor.


----------



## crackerdave

Surely......_surely,_ our government wouldn't _deceive_ us..........Would they?


----------



## bfriendly

testdepth said:


> 30 million fishermen
> 12-14 million hunters
> Who knows how many hikers, campers and mountain bikers
> Forest service employees
> Loggers and lumberjacks
> Urbanization of forested areas
> 
> Out of all of this the bigfoot believers cannot produce not one piece of DNA evidence that the Sasquatch exists.  No bones, no dead bigfoots carcases or skeleton, no captured bigfoot babies, no families of bigfoots, no caves or other dwellings where they live.
> We are not talking about some little gnome creature that can hide in the under brush.
> 
> We are talking about an animal said to be 7 feet to 10 feet tall weighing 500lbs or more with feet from 17 inches to 24 inches long.
> 
> A hairy beast the size of "Andre the Giant" running around in the woods yet NOT one person can find it or them! You folks need a constructive hobby!



You forgot to mention their intelligence and any full grown Bigfoot would physically make Andre the Giant Look like a Young wimpy Erkal, from that TV show.

Millions of People finding them? No.
 But there are Thousands that have reported sightings-as well as an unknown but probable number of sightings that go NOT Reported.  Thing is, most reported sightings come from folks that are NOT looking for them.

BTW-I dont think the baby bigfoot have 17" feet. Probably not more than about 4-6 inches at birth. 

Also, there have been several Caves that have been found with an abundance of bedding material as well as many other strange dwellings. Like tree formations, again with bedding material, that people cannot identify its previous inhabitants.  

Your debate lacks anything new, but does ask the FAQs so many before you have asked. They have all be answered legitimately, but You always have the choice to believe or not in the answers.  

There IS DNA as well as many hair samples, but without a positive identifiable Bigfoot to compare with, the final analysis of Bigfoot samples are either identified as something other than Bigfoot, or they MUST be concluded as "Cannot find a Positive match" or Species Unknown.

Here is a Hair sample study with photos you can compare yourself.

As T would say, "Next"?

http://bfro.net/news/hair_gallery.asp


----------



## bfriendly

Smokepoler said:


> Remember the Six Million Dollar Man episode where Andre the Giant played BigFoot? He came running out of a cave toting Lee Majors and made Ol Lee look like a kid.



And you still dont believe?


----------



## grouper throat

Great thread!

BTW we have very large tracts of dog hunting property here and if there were any here, I'm sure one would have been shot or dogs would have ran one by now! The skunkapes/BFs are crafty creatures if they live here as there's literally thousands of hunters looking for deer tracks crossing the road everyday of hunting season and I've never heard of a track being reported. But,  if that's your hobby then more power to you.


----------



## testdepth

Millions of People finding them? No.
Not one person out of millions has found not one bigfoot ever!

But there are Thousands that have reported sightings-as well as an unknown but probable number of sightings that go NOT Reported.
People report sighting of what *they think* they have seen or report what they heard someone else saw. No factual evidence ever.

They have all been answered legitimately.
Actually nothing has been answered at all or we would have a bigfoot. You have no factual evidence of their existance! 



There IS DNA as well as many hair samples, but without a positive identifiable Bigfoot to compare with, the final analysis of Bigfoot samples are either identified as something other than Bigfoot, or they MUST be concluded as "Cannot find a Positive match" or Species Unknown.

Where is the DNA proof?  Hair samples have been proven to be from KNOWN animals.  You have NO hair samples to date that have been microscoped and DNA tested that match anything other than KNOWN animals.  I read the article you posted word for word.  No facts are given, NONE.

Once again folks, there are multiple Yeti's running around the woods of America.  All are the size of Andre the Giant or larger yet no dead ones ever found, no live ones ever captured, no bones, no corpse, no young ones running around either and none have ever been hit by a car.

Get this guys, they even erected an official Yeti trap in Oregon. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bigfoot_trap

Built in 1974 in Oregon and NEVER not ONCE ever caught one Yeti, Sasquatch or BIGFOOT.  They caught lots of bears though, DUH.  Why? It's a myth and doesn't exist.


----------



## Smokepoler

*I'm workin' on it*



bfriendly said:


> And you still dont believe?



Didn't you read my earlier post? I got my official tinfoil hat and have immersed myself in Bigfootology right now. I am conducting my own field study. Anybody know where I can order some Go-riller in Heat scent to bait my trap with? I am going to record my wife's next hissy fit for vocal attraction


----------



## testdepth

Smokepoler said:


> Didn't you read my earlier post? I got my official tinfoil hat and have immersed myself in Bigfootology right now. I am conducting my own field study. Anybody know where I can order some Go-riller in Heat scent to bait my trap with? I am going to record my wife's next hissy fit for vocal attraction



I think you maybe able to use her monthly napkin for bait!
Mr. Peeler in NC said his female dog was in heat and thats what attracted em!  Surround yourself with females in heat and you should be good to go.


----------



## crackerdave

I think ZooAtlanta's having a clearance sale on "Go-riller in Heat" juice!


----------



## DouglasB.

Breaking news!!! I've found a living bigfoot!!!!








































































But Shaq was unavailable for interview at the moment.


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> All this up here is what I dont understand. All of the things you have said are just the opposite of what I have read, and gathered from my own conclusion with the little bit of research I have done.  You got your references to back up your research, I have mine; 95% of which comes from the BFRO, but not all of it.  Much of what does come from the BFRO is taken from other studies that they simply make available to anyone visiting their site.
> 
> I have never heard of someone saying you have to believe to see one etc...............
> In fact, I just researched the upcoming SE US Expedition they are planning. You may be able to go and have a totally different outlook on Bigfoot studies. Groups are different and the BFRO folks dont sound anything like what you just described.
> 
> Anywho, those are my references............share yours with me please, so I can go see what all the fuss is about. I have been to a site recently that is trying to Debunk BF like you guys are. They are saying the recordings they have are this that and the other thing, but I am NOT hearing what they are saying...............it is the PA OH bigfoot researchers I think.
> They have NO posts or reports and they appeared to me anyway, to sound like a bunch of idjuts.........kinds of like someone saying the jacobs photo is a Bear We cannot be looking at the same thing..
> 
> This is a Bear? No, there is a bear in the same spot(see Pic in Pic) and it looks NOTHING like the Juvenile Bigfoot



Come on now Bfriendly... you don't need me to explain why it is not really a good idea to rely on one of the biggest bigfoot research orginizations for 95% of your references concerning bf research do you? You've got a group of anything from housewives to individuals prone to flights of fancy to outright lunatics, all brought together for one objective... to prove to the world that bigfoot exists. To say that perhaps the data from their website might be a tad 'slanted' would be a major under-statement here. My references are simple... the resources from the scientific communtity is a good starting point. 

In order to consider something like a bf existing in an identified location, I initially researched the historical record of archelogical finds looking for anything at all that could provide some sort of evidence of a bf-like beast having at one time or another found to reside there. I also utilyzed the results of thousands of biological analysis' of some of those environments pertaining to the nutrients and resources available (not only seasonal but also over eons where available) and their relative value to the wildlife known to occuppy those environs. From that point, if one looks at the evolution, modern environments of existing primates, and the habits/morphology of apes (both modern and pre-history) you are going to have a hard time explaining just how a creature of the reported size of a bf could ever evolve and exist outside of a lush, pre-historic tropical rain forest? One popular theory here in the southeast is that they hunt and consume deer... well I say that is virtually impossible for a number of reasons. They are not built like any other predator and are not reported to run in large packs (which of course would be harder for them to escape detection). They do not appear stealthy and easily hidden, plus they stink... none of which makes it unlikely they could sneak up on a deer. There is only one way they could successfully evolve as carnivores (or omnivores requiring a great deal of nutrient rich protien) and that would be through the use of tools, in this case weapons. Well they are not widely reported carrying spears or making bows and arrows, (although a few bfers saw them with pet panthers and hawks?) and there has never been a bf weapon found or a deer carcass with a bf made flint imbedded in its ribcage. Even the implication that they employ tools is a whole 'nother can of worms altogether and opens an entirely new realm of debate that borders on ridiculous (alot more so than this thread already contains).

There you go, one long paragraph touching on just how I approach this subject. I read the reports on the bfro also, but if I stopped there and took their words as gospel... I guess i would be seeing bigfoot hanging around my backyard too? If you go thru the bfro database and use an analytical approach to the effort of culling the information that would not be considered reliable based on anonomous sources, dubious circumstances, the existence of a much more likely explanations, and other standards employed in modern research, and if one discounts what is clearly more than likely cases of misidenitification, you aren't looking at the thousands of accounts of reported bf sighting you keep mentioning. What you got is a couple of hundred (or less) of what can be classified as possible encounters of an unknown bf type creature. Under real, intensive scientific scrutiny I am not sure you would end up with a dozen or so worth any further consideration. Take a long look yourself, spend some time and get a paper and pencil and try a little culling on your own. Look at if from the point that you have never heard of a bf if you can and let me know how many of their reports would influence your opinion?

I ain't going to tie up this whole thread with this one post but if you got any further questions about how I came to my conclusions or if you disagree with me... post it and I'll try and respond as best I can.


----------



## Ballplayer

If they existed and you shot one you could be charged with murder I've read.  But I don't believe everything I read either. Would you shoot one if seen ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Ballplayer said:


> If they existed and you shot one you could be charged with murder I've read. But I don't believe everything I read either. Would you shoot one if seen ?


 
And just where did you read this???


----------



## watch1

What has really hurt Bigfoot research is stuff like this:

http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo-news/g-suit-31-jan/

Notice, this didn't happen at a trailer park in Alabama either.

What made the whole thing worse than it should have been was that most of those considered to be the experts, jumped on the band wagon with all this. I kept hearing about all this talk in the background and how this was the real deal and how it was going to shock the world and so on.

The more I heard the more I questioned and me and a long time researcher talked about it and we said and told everyone to hold on a sec. there are some things that don't add up with these stories.

The main thing that pointed to a hoax was that they went back and then brought the body out. My good friend told me from the start..that didn't happen. He said they would have been fighting Bigfoot the whole time trying to get that body out of there.

I guess they are like Marines..they don't leave no one behind.

The thing about all this. The media should have known better. The Bigfoot Community should have known better. Everyone was so caught up in the "I hope it real this time" they didn't stop and think. Don't you think it strange that there was just so much hype put into this and no one had a clue that the whole thing was a hoax. 

Then again..what if it wasn't a hoax and them boys got paid off by someone. Who knows. Bigfoot still goes UN-Proven.

Sorry it happened in Ga. but sure glad it didn't happen in Alabama. We have our hoaxers here too. They just haven't gotten as big as this one did..yet.

Did this event cause anyone to turn against anything related to Bigfoot and researchers?

I bet it did.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## testdepth

A county in WA passed a law against shooting them.  Therefore be it resolved that any premeditated, wilful and wanton slaying of such creature shall be deemed a felony punishable by a fine not to exceed Ten Thousand Dollars ($10,000) and/or imprisonment in the county jail for a period not to exceed Five (5) years.

http://www.bigfoothunting.com/hunting/bigfoot_guns.shtml


----------



## watch1

Ballplayer said:


> If they existed and you shot one you could be charged with murder I've read.  But I don't believe everything I read either. Would you shoot one if seen ?



If it's an animal, it's property of the state. Hunting, killing a species without a permit. 

If DNA proves it's Human..different story.

If you felt your life was in danger or anothers..self defense.

Lock and load.

I do not go out there trying to shoot one. Many times I don't carry a gun. Some places I do carry my DX45 Tac. just in case. There are other things in the woods to be careful about.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

testdepth said:


> A county in WA passed a law against shooting them. Therefore be it resolved that any premeditated, wilful and wanton slaying of such creature shall be deemed a felony punishable by a fine not to exceed Ten Thousand Dollars ($10,000) and/or imprisonment in the county jail for a period not to exceed Five (5) years.
> 
> http://www.bigfoothunting.com/hunting/bigfoot_guns.shtml


 
Good grief. Leave it to the liberal northwest state to make it illegal to kill a mythical creature..


----------



## olcowman

Ballplayer said:


> Would you shoot one if seen ?



You danged right I would! And you could call me the next morning and I'll tell whether or not they taste like chicken! I done got it planned out how I am going to have him mounted... like he's walking out of the living room wall from the waist up and looking kinda sideways like he does in that movie from the 60s. Then one leg and an arm like i caught him in full-stride. Course then we'll hand mardi-gras beads around his neck, put a John Deere cap on him, sumglasses and a marlboro hanging out of his mouth will complete the ensemble.

If in fact, as Watch1 fears, that I have to 'fight' my way out of the woods, as long as I got more bullets than ol' bigfoot's got buddies... well I'll have me some extra bfs for sale. Look for 'em on craigslist!


----------



## jsullivan03

olcowman said:


> If in fact, as Watch1 fears, that I have to 'fight' my way out of the woods, as long as I got more bullets than ol' bigfoot's got buddies... well I'll have me some extra bfs for sale. Look for 'em on craigslist!



I'll buy one to decorate the same way!!! 


WOW! This is a long running thread!  Its gotten so much publicity, I bet it gets drug back up a few years down the road.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

olcowman said:


> You danged right I would! And you could call me the next morning and I'll tell whether or not they taste like chicken! I done got it planned out how I am going to have him mounted... like he's walking out of the living room wall from the waist up and looking kinda sideways like he does in that movie from the 60s. Then one leg and an arm like i caught him in full-stride. Course then we'll hand mardi-gras beads around his neck, put a John Deere cap on him, sumglasses and a marlboro hanging out of his mouth will complete the ensemble.
> 
> If in fact, as Watch1 fears, that I have to 'fight' my way out of the woods, as long as I got more bullets than ol' bigfoot's got buddies... well I'll have me some extra bfs for sale. Look for 'em on craigslist!


 
I was thinking more of a full body mount, sitting in a chair with a smoking jacket on, pipe in his mouth, bifocals on, reading the wall street journal...


----------



## olcowman

watch1 said:


> What has really hurt Bigfoot research is stuff like this:
> 
> http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo-news/g-suit-31-jan/
> 
> Notice, this didn't happen at a trailer park in Alabama either.
> 
> What made the whole thing worse than it should have been was that most of those considered to be the experts, jumped on the band wagon with all this. I kept hearing about all this talk in the background and how this was the real deal and how it was going to shock the world and so on.
> 
> The more I heard the more I questioned and me and a long time researcher talked about it and we said and told everyone to hold on a sec. there are some things that don't add up with these stories.
> 
> He main thing that pointed to a hoax was that they went back and then brought the body out. My good friend told me from the start..that didn't happen. He said they would have been fighting Bigfoot the whole time trying to get that body out of there.
> 
> I guess they are like Marines..they don't leave no one behind.
> 
> The thing about all this. The media should have known better. The Bigfoot Community should have known better. Everyone was so caught up in the "I hope it real this time" they didn't stop and think. Don't you think it strange that there was just so much hype put into this and no one had a clue that the whole thing was a hoax.
> 
> Then again..what if it wasn't a hoax and them boys got paid off by someone. Who knows. Bigfoot still goes UN-Proven.
> 
> Sorry it happened in Ga. but sure glad it didn't happen in Alabama. We have our hoaxers here too. They just haven't gotten as big as this one did..yet.
> 
> Did this event cause anyone to turn against anything related to Bigfoot and researchers?
> 
> I bet it did.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



That is one of the biggest problems with modern bigfoot research... they are willing to jump on any shred of evidence that pops up (regardless of the source) and defend it with their lives. They want bf to be real so bad that they, as a group in general, are willing to disregard any sort of scientific or even common sense principals in scrutinizing these claims. Look at the history of who has passed thru their ranks over the years and got a good laugh off a bunch of the most gullible folks you'll ever find.

 Many of them contradict what the bfers consider common bf behaviour and habits. You just gave a prime example with your pal's suggestion of an attack by a group of them if you shot one. A common opinion with bf enthusiasts is that they have remained undetected by being lonesome, solitary individuals and nearly all of the reported sightings are of a single creature, definately not a whole herd (pack?, pod?, whatever?) of them. And here you are, as others have before you, letting us know that if you do shoot one a whole dang pack of them is going to jump out of nowhere and tear you to pieces...  which is it? Solitary, elusive, incredibly hard to find creatures? Or big groups of them a plowing thru our woods with ill intentions aimed at any human who dares to harm their kilth and kin? Huge difference here ain't it?

Just what evidence is this sort of defensive behaviour based on? Your buddy's opinion? This sort of junk is commonly posted on websites set up by bf enthusiasts, like yourself, without a second thought and then you can't figure out why nobody takes you seriously?


----------



## huntinglady74

I can not believe this has gone on to this many pages.... Good Grief guys......


----------



## huntinglady74

Oh Yeah BTW when any one kills one and has a extra for sale let me know... i wanna stuff it and put it by the pool as a towel holder...


----------



## doenightmare

olcowman said:


> Come on now Bfriendly... you don't need me to explain why it is not really a good idea to rely on one of the biggest bigfoot research orginizations for 95% of your references concerning bf research do you? You've got a group of anything from housewives to individuals prone to flights of fancy to outright lunatics, all brought together for one objective... to prove to the world that bigfoot exists. To say that perhaps the data from their website might be a tad 'slanted' would be a major under-statement here. My references are simple... the resources from the scientific communtity is a good starting point.
> 
> In order to consider something like a bf existing in an identified location, I initially researched the historical record of archelogical finds looking for anything at all that could provide some sort of evidence of a bf-like beast having at one time or another found to reside there. I also utilyzed the results of thousands of biological analysis' of some of those environments pertaining to the nutrients and resources available (not only seasonal but also over eons where available) and their relative value to the wildlife known to occuppy those environs. From that point, if one looks at the evolution, modern environments of existing primates, and the habits/morphology of apes (both modern and pre-history) you are going to have a hard time explaining just how a creature of the reported size of a bf could ever evolve and exist outside of a lush, pre-historic tropical rain forest? One popular theory here in the southeast is that they hunt and consume deer... well I say that is virtually impossible for a number of reasons. They are not built like any other predator and are not reported to run in large packs (which of course would be harder for them to escape detection). They do not appear stealthy and easily hidden, plus they stink... none of which makes it unlikely they could sneak up on a deer. There is only one way they could successfully evolve as carnivores (or omnivores requiring a great deal of nutrient rich protien) and that would be through the use of tools, in this case weapons. Well they are not widely reported carrying spears or making bows and arrows, (although a few bfers saw them with pet panthers and hawks?) and there has never been a bf weapon found or a deer carcass with a bf made flint imbedded in its ribcage. Even the implication that they employ tools is a whole 'nother can of worms altogether and opens an entirely new realm of debate that borders on ridiculous (alot more so than this thread already contains).
> 
> There you go, one long paragraph touching on just how I approach this subject. I read the reports on the bfro also, but if I stopped there and took their words as gospel... I guess i would be seeing bigfoot hanging around my backyard too? If you go thru the bfro database and use an analytical approach to the effort of culling the information that would not be considered reliable based on anonomous sources, dubious circumstances, the existence of a much more likely explanations, and other standards employed in modern research, and if one discounts what is clearly more than likely cases of misidenitification, you aren't looking at the thousands of accounts of reported bf sighting you keep mentioning. What you got is a couple of hundred (or less) of what can be classified as possible encounters of an unknown bf type creature. Under real, intensive scientific scrutiny I am not sure you would end up with a dozen or so worth any further consideration. Take a long look yourself, spend some time and get a paper and pencil and try a little culling on your own. Look at if from the point that you have never heard of a bf if you can and let me know how many of their reports would influence your opinion?
> 
> I ain't going to tie up this whole thread with this one post but if you got any further questions about how I came to my conclusions or if you disagree with me... post it and I'll try and respond as best I can.



Sounds like someone is a little creeped out about the possibility of BF sneakin' up in the dark - just saying "me thinks the protest too loudly".


----------



## olcowman

doenightmare said:


> Sounds like someone is a little creeped out about the possibility of BF sneakin' up in the dark - just saying "me thinks the protest too loudly".



Sorry city boy, but until I see a black panther cross my path, ain't no boogers going to keep me out of the woods. I'm not protesting anything, maybe read the entire thread next time? I'm just offering my reasons for my opinions where all the bf lovers will quit crying about me being so closed minded and trying to hurt their feelings. They are a real sensitive bunch...


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> This is a Bear? No, there is a bear in the same spot(see Pic in Pic) and it looks NOTHING like the Juvenile Bigfoot



Would you agree that this is could quite possibly be a very mal-nourished, mangy (and/or wet) young bear. I can see that possibility looking at it from the rear end angle. I'll admit, until I spent some time playing with it in a photo imaging program, I first said it looked like a monkey myself. Of course the fact that they are keeping the spot a total secret (it's somewhere in the Allagheney Natl Forest on Public land) and when they got the pictures, instead of contacting the wildlife resource office, or a biologist, or anyone else that one would normally consider in a situation like this.... no sir, these boys call up the BFRO and subsequently it has been reported they have succeeded in selling the pics for $6K. 

You got to remember that the BFRO and it's controversial owner/founder Matt Moneymaker are already responsible for such classic public bf fiascos as  the Danny Sweeten Hoax, the Memorial Day footage, the hoaxed Skookum cast, the Silver Star Mountain Sasquatch image, the Marble Mountain images, the Pancake video, and the ridiculous Sonoma Footage, the silly IMAX video and the Greene thermal images. They also were instrumental in promoting, at the beggining, the Janice Carter/Mary Green encounters and reported them as legitimate after conducting their own investigation.

This casts a pretty big shadow of doubt over the authenticity of the Jacobs' photos (without even considering the possibilty that it is indeed a bear) simply because they chose to go to the BFRO without considering any local, more appropriate resources....


----------



## doenightmare

olcowman said:


> Sorry city boy, but until I see a black panther cross my path, ain't no boogers going to keep me out of the woods. I'm not protesting anything, maybe read the entire thread next time? I'm just offering my reasons for my opinions where all the bf lovers will quit crying about me being so closed minded and trying to hurt their feelings. They are a real sensitive bunch...



I've read the entire thread sir-  and I have read at least ten posts where you have obviously expressed knowledge and interest in the subject and written several paragraphs debunking it. I am saying folks don't spend that much time getting knowledgeable about a subject that they think is total hog wash. No big deal - I think it is interesting as well and I don't really believe there is a 8 foot man ape cruising our timber. But you never know and that is why you keep watching and posting in this thread. As for calling me a city boy - well that's below the belt.


----------



## doenightmare

olcowman said:


> Would you agree that this is could quite possibly be a very mal-nourished, mangy (and/or wet) young bear. I can see that possibility looking at it from the rear end angle. I'll admit, until I spent some time playing with it in a photo imaging program, I first said it looked like a monkey myself. Of course the fact that they are keeping the spot a total secret (it's somewhere in the Allagheney Natl Forest on Public land) and when they got the pictures, instead of contacting the wildlife resource office, or a biologist, or anyone else that one would normally consider in a situation like this.... no sir, these boys call up the BFRO and subsequently it has been reported they have succeeded in selling the pics for $6K.
> 
> You got to remember that the BFRO and it's controversial owner/founder Matt Moneymaker are already responsible for such classic public bf fiascos as  the Danny Sweeten Hoax, the Memorial Day footage, the hoaxed Skookum cast, the Silver Star Mountain Sasquatch image, the Marble Mountain images, the Pancake video, and the ridiculous Sonoma Footage, the silly IMAX video and the Greene thermal images. They also were instrumental in promoting, at the beggining, the Janice Carter/Mary Green encounters and reported them as legitimate after conducting their own investigation.
> 
> This casts a pretty big shadow of doubt over the authenticity of the Jacobs' photos (without even considering the possibilty that it is indeed a bear) simply because they chose to go to the BFRO without considering any local, more appropriate resources....



Make that 11 posts


----------



## olcowman

huntinglady74 said:


> Oh Yeah BTW when any one kills one and has a extra for sale let me know... i wanna stuff it and put it by the pool as a towel holder...



Reckon you could go ahead and give me a deposit on one of these things? They ain't no telling how fast these things are going to sell and i don't want you to be left out....


----------



## testdepth

What would it cost to mount one?  Sarah bagged one!!  

Anyone up North have one of these?  The fun you could have just walking though the woods!


----------



## Ballplayer

I hear thats why African-Americans(hate that phrase) don't go to the woods hunting, cause us crazy white people will shoot them thinking they're Big-Feet. You ever hear that ?


----------



## watch1

olcowman said:


> Many of them contradict what the bfers consider common bf behaviour and habits. You just gave a prime example with your pal's suggestion of an attack by a group of them if you shot one. A common opinion with bf enthusiasts is that they have remained undetected by being lonesome, solitary individuals and nearly all of the reported sightings are of a single creature, definately not a whole herd (pack?, pod?, whatever?) of them. And here you are, as others have before you, letting us know that if you do shoot one a whole dang pack of them is going to jump out of nowhere and tear you to pieces...  which is it? Solitary, elusive, incredibly hard to find creatures? Or big groups of them a plowing thru our woods with ill intentions aimed at any human who dares to harm their kilth and kin? Huge difference here ain't it?


**********
I have often heard, don't worry about that one that is making all the noise and coming out in the open for you to see. It's the one coming up behind you that you don't hear and see that you need to worry about.

I figure if they want to get you, they already would have. There have been several sightings that the folks wondered why did it walk out in the open like it did when it could have stayed out of sight. Some of them heard something moving behind them going away from them.

Could it have been a diversion to get the witnesses attention focused on the one while the others moved away?
The rock throwing could be a way of doing the same thing. 

They seem to be a live and let live sort but there are stories out there about things going bad when someone shoots at one. That's a whole different can of worms.

One thing for sure, there is more than one of them.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## watch1

olcowman said:


> You danged right I would! And you could call me the next morning and I'll tell whether or not they taste like chicken! I done got it planned out how I am going to have him mounted... like he's walking out of the living room wall from the waist up and looking kinda sideways like he does in that movie from the 60s. Then one leg and an arm like i caught him in full-stride. Course then we'll hand mardi-gras beads around his neck, put a John Deere cap on him, sumglasses and a marlboro hanging out of his mouth will complete the ensemble.
> 
> If in fact, as Watch1 fears, that I have to 'fight' my way out of the woods, as long as I got more bullets than ol' bigfoot's got buddies... well I'll have me some extra bfs for sale. Look for 'em on craigslist!



If you gonna do it, you better do it right. You may not get a second chance. I suggest a 50 cal. Anything less, may not put him down before he gets to you. Good luck.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## bfriendly

doenightmare said:


> I've read the entire thread sir-  and I have read at least ten posts where you have obviously expressed knowledge and interest in the subject and written several paragraphs debunking it. I am saying folks don't spend that much time getting knowledgeable about a subject that they think is total hog wash. No big deal - I think it is interesting as well and I don't really believe there is a 8 foot man ape cruising our timber. But you never know and that is why you keep watching and posting in this thread. As for calling me a city boy - well that's below the belt.



I am glad I am not the only one who see how someone has really gotten burned on this subject.  That strong of an anti doesn't just happen...........without some kind of root cause.

I dont get everything off the BFRO, but I do find them to be the best source for links to EVERYTHING Bigfoot! The must be the best Hoaxers out there, cause everything else I see is certainly bull...........guess thats why I dont spentd much time on something I found Outside of the BFRO.
They have a forum that is pretty strong too.  

The BFRO folks are NOT as OCM describes.


----------



## bfriendly

testdepth said:


> Millions of People finding them? No.
> Not one person out of millions has found not one bigfoot ever!Your Opinion, not a fact
> 
> But there are Thousands that have reported sightings-as well as an unknown but probable number of sightings that go NOT Reported.
> People report sighting of what *they think* they have seen or report what they heard someone else saw. No factual evidence ever. Just because you dont believe it, does not mean it is not Factual, it very well could be
> 
> They have all been answered legitimately.
> Actually nothing has been answered at all or we would have a bigfoot. You have no factual evidence of their existance! More of your opinions which you are entitled to, but it doesn't make you right or me wrong
> 
> 
> 
> There IS DNA as well as many hair samples, but without a positive identifiable Bigfoot to compare with, the final analysis of Bigfoot samples are either identified as something other than Bigfoot, or they MUST be concluded as "Cannot find a Positive match" or Species Unknown.
> 
> Where is the DNA proof?  Hair samples have been proven to be from KNOWN animals.  You have NO hair samples to date that have been microscoped and DNA tested that match anything other than KNOWN animals.  I read the article you posted word for word.  No facts are given, NONE. Just because you read something, doesn't mean you can comprehend it
> 
> Once again folks, there are multiple Yeti's running around the woods of America.  All are the size of Andre the Giant or larger yet no dead ones ever found, no live ones ever captured, no bones, no corpse, no young ones running around either and none have ever been hit by a car.
> And then you have to spew the sarcasm...............
> 
> Get this guys, they even erected an official Yeti trap in Oregon. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bigfoot_trap
> 
> Built in 1974 in Oregon and NEVER not ONCE ever caught one Yeti, Sasquatch or BIGFOOT.  They caught lots of bears though, DUH.  Why? It's a myth and doesn't exist.



So you say it is IMPOSSIBLE for for BIGFOOT to exist?

Man, that makes me sad................what a shame


----------



## testdepth

What makes me sad is that intelligent people read websites like the bigfoot ones and some how come to the conclusion that a 7' to 10' 500+ pound creature with an arm span of between 3 1/2 to 5 feet is frolicking in the woods of North America or anywhere else.  Sorry to inject common sense and a little science into your bigfoot theory.
The typical ceiling in a house or apartment is 8' tall.  Mark that spot on the top of your wall.  Now measure from that spot out 4 feet to the left and to the right.  Now put 17 to 24 inch feet on the floor and add to that 500+ pounds.  That is what bigfoot believers claims is running around the woods without being found.  No one has ever found a bigfoot, that is a FACT. No one has captured a bigfoot, also a FACT.  No one has produced the body or bones of a bigfoot, also a FACT.  There is a reason it is called "The Bigfoot Legend".

Using your logic then the tooth fairy is factual because my kids believe in it!
Using your logic then the boogyman in my kids closet and under their bed is real because they believe him to be there.

Wow, calling me to stupid to comprehend the bigfoot website? Amazing!.  The entire theory behind the legend of bigfoot is based on opinion and someones interpretation of what they THINK they saw. No facts and no scientific evidence whatsoever.  No hard evidence exists.  That is not opinion, that is fact.


----------



## NCHillbilly

TD, trying to inject logic into a bigfoot discussion is much like standing outside a compound in Jonestown, Guyana and hollering at people please not to drink the Kool-aid. And it has about as much results.


----------



## bfriendly

testdepth said:


> What makes me sad is that intelligent people read websites like the bigfoot ones and some how come to the conclusion that a 7' to 10' 500+ pound creature with an arm span of between 3 1/2 to 5 feet is frolicking in the woods of North America or anywhere else.  Sorry to inject common sense and a little science into your bigfoot theory.
> The typical ceiling in a house or apartment is 8' tall.  Mark that spot on the top of your wall.  Now measure from that spot out 4 feet to the left and to the right.  Now put 17 to 24 inch feet on the floor and add to that 500+ pounds.  That is what bigfoot believers claims is running around the woods without being found.  No one has ever found a bigfoot, that is a FACT. No one has captured a bigfoot, also a FACT.  No one has produced the body or bones of a bigfoot, also a FACT.  There is a reason it is called "The Bigfoot Legend".
> 
> Using your logic then the tooth fairy is factual because my kids believe in it!
> Using your logic then the boogyman in my kids closet and under their bed is real because they believe him to be there.
> 
> Wow, calling me to stupid to comprehend the bigfoot website? Amazing!.  The entire theory behind the legend of bigfoot is based on opinion and someones interpretation of what they THINK they saw. No facts and no scientific evidence whatsoever.  No hard evidence exists.  That is not opinion, that is fact.



This is where you and I go to the complete opposite of the spectrum..........Your mind is closed and mine is wide Open for Possibilities.

I dont just read BF websites and come to any conclusion. My first introduction came back in the Early 70's at a drive-in when I watched The Legend of Boggy Creek. Bull? Perhaps, but why not be possible; dont remember seeing anything about the world wide web back then.

Pat and Gim Film was taken, hoaxed, whatever you want to call it, back in 1967, the year I was born

If you study, rather than simply denounce Historical Stories, you may think it is all Bull, or you may come to the conclusion that there may be some fact to it, MAYBE.

There are Many stories of the Big Fella, that have been going on for 100's of years. They are ALL 100% fake? Every single one of them?  Somehow I dont think so.

Did Jane Goodall, finder of the Gorillas on that mountain side, just go on a hiking trip and find them?
Did she just think, I am gonna go look in them mountains and see what I can find?
Or were there historical stories she gathered that gave her the direction to go there in the first place?

You can walk down a Narrow Path and see nothing but what is in front of you if you are wearing blinders. 
You may reach your destination, but you will surely have missed the journey.


----------



## Smokepoler

Bigfoot Researchin' - Night Three.
Donned tin foil hat. Returned to Carter's re-regulation pool for further investegatin' from previous night. Once again, heered splashin' and rackets of small group whisperin' low in foreign tongue. Snuck up through grass Injun style on 'em. Peered by pale light was able to make positive identification. Group observed approximated to be Hispanic Males fishin'. Will move to Upper Main Carter's Lake for next Bigfoot encounterin' mission.Results to be posted.


----------



## Throwback

Even the Berenstain Bears "believe" in "Big Paw" part 1


----------



## bfriendly

testdepth said:


> What makes me sad is that intelligent people read websites like the bigfoot ones and some how come to the conclusion that a 7' to 10' 500+ pound creature with an arm span of between 3 1/2 to 5 feet is frolicking in the woods of North America or anywhere else.  Sorry to inject common sense and a little science into your bigfoot theory.
> The typical ceiling in a house or apartment is 8' tall.  Mark that spot on the top of your wall.  Now measure from that spot out 4 feet to the left and to the right.  Now put 17 to 24 inch feet on the floor and add to that 500+ pounds.  That is what bigfoot believers claims is running around the woods without being found.  No one has ever found a bigfoot, that is a FACT. No one has captured a bigfoot, also a FACT.  No one has produced the body or bones of a bigfoot, also a FACT.  There is a reason it is called "The Bigfoot Legend".
> 
> Using your logic then the tooth fairy is factual because my kids believe in it!
> I have never heard of 100 year old stories, drawings on caves or any other study on the tooth fairy
> 
> Using your logic then the boogyman in my kids closet and under their bed is real because they believe him to be there.You believe in the Boogyman? Same boat as the Tooth fairy
> 
> Wow, calling me to stupid to comprehend the bigfoot website? Amazing!I Never said TOO(w/2 o's) Stupid-it is a curse word in my house.  The entire theory behind the legend of bigfoot is based on opinionNO, it is NOT and someones interpretation of what they THINK they saw. No facts and no scientific evidence whatsoever.  No hard evidence exists[SIZE="4"Videos, photos, series of casts of Foot prints, that not only show dermal ridges, but also show variances in toe separation from one foot's step to the next[/SIZE].  That is not opinion, that is fact.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Is there a Body in a museum for all to see and study, Not yet. You will have to have that in order to Prove it to be fact.
> If you read the Hair sample study, you would know that the nuts and bolts say this:
> Of MANY MANY hair samples submitted, that were thought to be Bigfoot, many were concluded to be Cow, horse, goat, yote, fox, Deer, hog or some other animal.
> Many times the hair is even determined to be a humans; pretty sure I have left a few locks in some barbedwire at some point in my life too.
> 
> HOWEVER, many of them[SIZE="4"] only matched other samples from other places[/SIZE], and they are ALL determined to be from a Not-known Species.
> 
> Now, if you can show me a Hair sample study that Has PROVEN EVERY SINGLE SAMPLE to be from some Known Animal, then I will agree with you about what you call Facts...........


----------



## bfriendly

Throwback said:


> Even the Berenstain Bears "believe" in "Big Paw" part 1




You know it brother


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> TD, trying to inject logic into a bigfoot discussion is much like standing outside a compound in Jonestown, Guyana and hollering at people please not to drink the Kool-aid. And it has about as much results.


 
You left out; California, Seattle, Massechusets, and Washington D.C., they are just drinking a different kind of koolaide..


----------



## bfriendly

NCHillbilly said:


> TD, trying to inject logic into a bigfoot discussion is much like standing outside a compound in Jonestown, Guyana and hollering at people please not to drink the Kool-aid. And it has about as much results.



Many you have that SOOOOO RIGHT!


----------



## bfriendly

bfriendly said:


> Is there a Body in a museum for all to see and study, Not yet. You will have to have that in order to Prove it to be fact.
> If you read the Hair sample study, you would know that the nuts and bolts say this:
> Of MANY MANY hair samples submitted, that were thought to be Bigfoot, many were concluded to be Cow, horse, goat, yote, fox, Deer, hog or some other animal.
> Many times the hair is even determined to be a humans; pretty sure I have left a few locks in some barbedwire at some point in my life too.
> 
> HOWEVER, many of them only matched other samples from other places, and they are ALL determined to be from a Not-known Species.
> 
> Now, if you can show me a Hair sample study that Has PROVEN EVERY SINGLE SAMPLE to be from some Known Animal, then I will agree with you about what you call Facts...........



BTW-the hair sample study that I have studied also has pictures so you can compare yourself. Did you try that and still come to the same conclusion?

These two pictures I have taken myself, just dont look the same to me, if one was overlaid the other, no way would they fit in each other, not even close.

I dont know how to put these pictures side by side, but when I was looking at them on Photobucket, I was compelled to post them again.  Do I think I have a picture of a Bigfoot Print.........NO WAY, not Possible...........well, Not impossible either.........they do NOT look the same.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bfriendly said:


> BTW-the hair sample study that I have studied also has pictures so you can compare yourself. Did you try that and still come to the same conclusion?
> 
> These two pictures I have taken myself, just dont look the same to me, if one was overlaid the other, no way would they fit in each other, not even close.
> 
> I dont know how to put these pictures side by side, but when I was looking at them on Photobucket, I was compelled to post them again. Do I think I have a picture of a Bigfoot Print.........NO WAY, not Possible...........well, Not impossible either.........they do NOT look the same.


 

Nice Bear tracks. And most probably Bear hair.


----------



## bfriendly

I keep trying to discredit my own findings, which btw I was looking for Hog tracks..........surely it is a weathered bear track, it was in the same area for Pete's sake.

What I cannot get over is how I Felt, when I saw them.

First the Bear track...................COOL!!

Then I saw the other one and my heart started racing! The hair on the back of my neck stood on end and my senses charged to full velocity. I was turning around to see in every direction............... 

It was absolutely fascinating and is a Day I will Never forget as long as I am alive.
I have NEVER before or since, felt like that in the woods. Dont know why it happened, but it did and THAT my Friends IS a FACT! (but you'll have to trust me on it)


----------



## bfriendly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice Bear tracks. And most probably Bear hair.



Did you read the Hair sample study or are you assuming?

That bear track was fresh too brother!


----------



## watch1

Wednesday, Feb. 2, 9-11 p.m. EST

 (History) "Bigfoot: The Definitive Guide."

In this special, a team of scientists tries to create the definitive guide to Bigfoot. Among the questions they seek to answer: Does the creature exist? If it does, where is it? And how can it survive without being detected?
*********
It might be something interesting to watch.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> Wed. at 9 on the History Channel.
> 
> Wednesday, February, 2
> 9:00 PM
> Premiere Bigfoot: The Definitive Guide
> A team of top scientists come together with one goal to create the definitive guide to Bigfoot. Does… TVPG | CC
> 
> Bigfoot: The Definitive Guide
> A team of top scientists come together with one goal to create the definitive guide to Bigfoot. Does the creature exist? And if it does where is it? And how can it survive without being detected? Using a new interactive map the team has plotted more than 10,000 Bigfoot type sightings from around the world. These sightings are of an unidentified creature which walks on two legs and is covered in a thick layer of hair. Many of theses sightings date back over 100 years. With their expert knowledge of the natural world they are able to dismiss nearly 90% of the sightings, but what emerges is a series of global hotspots that cannot be explained which indicate that something is out there. The team examines these global hotspots and searches for explanations including new theories that suggest we may have been looking for the wrong creature all along?





Resica said:


> Here's another one.
> 
> Wednesday, February, 2
> 4:00 PM MonsterQuest: Legend of the Hairy Beast
> Native American history is full of "Hairy Man" stories and cave art that date back over a thousand y… TVPG | CC
> 
> Episode Guide | Show Site
> MonsterQuest: Legend of the Hairy Beast
> Native American history is full of "Hairy Man" stories and cave art that date back over a thousand years. Did Native Americans know the truth behind the Bigfoot legend? An expedition along the Klamath River into reservation land will use state of the art technology to search for something locals don't doubt is real. With unprecedented access to Native American stories and recent sightings, MonsterQuest examines this creature that is both feared and revered.



bump.


----------



## AccUbonD

Has anybody really confirmed that the Patterson footage as a hoax? Well thought out if fake for sure. It's the only piece of evidence I've saw that I find interesting.


----------



## bfriendly

watch1 said:


> Wednesday, Feb. 2, 9-11 p.m. EST
> 
> (History) "Bigfoot: The Definitive Guide."
> 
> In this special, a team of scientists tries to create the definitive guide to Bigfoot. Among the questions they seek to answer: Does the creature exist? If it does, where is it? And how can it survive without being detected?
> *********
> It might be something interesting to watch.
> 
> Mike (watch1)




I just found out............SAAWWEEEEEEETTTT!

Here is a link aobut the upcoming special

http://thereview.ca/story/bigfoot-calling-harrington-home


----------



## bfriendly

From that article,

"There have been tens of thousands of sightings of Bigfoot-type creatures across the world," states her description of the film. "They are regularly reported in North America, the jungles of Sumatra and Brazil, the Australian bush, the Himalayas, across into China and Eurasia. But no one has ever analyzed these sightings from a global perspective to reveal the truth about Bigfoot. By 'connecting the dots,' we will create the definitive study of Bigfoot."


The above paragraph is true, whether or not the film is a bunch of junk, like some other shows.........

Stories and sightings from All over the world and they are all fake, every single one of them.........


----------



## bfriendly

AccUbonD said:


> Has anybody really confirmed that the Patterson footage as a hoax? Well thought out if fake for sure. It's the only piece of evidence I've saw that I find interesting.



In short, no.........but there have been several people try to convince others that they were the person in the suit.


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> I am glad I am not the only one who see how someone has really gotten burned on this subject.  That strong of an anti doesn't just happen...........without some kind of root cause.
> 
> I dont get everything off the BFRO, but I do find them to be the best source for links to EVERYTHING Bigfoot! The must be the best Hoaxers out there, cause everything else I see is certainly bull...........guess thats why I dont spentd much time on something I found Outside of the BFRO.
> They have a forum that is pretty strong too.
> 
> The BFRO folks are NOT as OCM describes.



Oh come on Bfriendly, quit bashing me and go back and address some of the things I outlined in my posts. What are ya'll insinuating here? I was bigfoot's love child and hold a grudge or something? (if ya'll are searching for a character flaw or some past tragic event that has drove me bigfoot crazy your wasting your time here) Quit hiding behind a smoke screen of imaginary speculation concerning my motives and ignoring any legitimate debate. If I will own up to what ever you are suggesting (true or not) will you then really read my posts and offer some sort of intelligent rebuttle? Or are we going to have to play this game some more. 

We got us 4 or 5 believers here but just like the rest of the bf group, not a one of you is willing or able to intelligently address the tough questions regarding your beliefs. Do you ever wonder why folks laugh out the sides of their mouths when you bring this subject up? You and Watch1 need to man up and point out the inaccuracies in my ramblings or point out where I am incorrect in my analysis. Just saying over and over that all these people see bf and they can't all be wrong is a pretty poor excuse to explain your choices in this matter. Heck people report seeing aliens, unicorns, ghosts, fairies, mermaids, were-wolves, etc. all on a regular basis and some of these have a history dating back thousands of years. Should we all also consider these accounts as absolute proof that we share our planet with all kinds of undocumented entities. I am open minded but that is a stretch and there is a distinct line between being open minded and just plain ol' gullible.

P.S. Dr Jane Goodall did not discover any gorillas nor did she even spend any significant time researching them. She is primarily ackowledged for her work with wild chimpanzees. You may have been thinking of Dianne Fossey? She studied the gorillas but they had been discovered and cataloged about 150 years prior to her getting involved.


----------



## olcowman

AccUbonD said:


> Has anybody really confirmed that the Patterson footage as a hoax? Well thought out if fake for sure. It's the only piece of evidence I've saw that I find interesting.



That is contigent on your evaluation of what is deemd to be proof? the biggest problem with what I call the "holy grail of bigfoot believers" is not the opinions of those who have seriously evaluated the footage, which has proven inconclusive. Both sides of the debate have strong opinions of what is actually portrayed and it's authenticity, which cannot not be 100% proven either way based solely on the short piece of film.

The biggest problem with this evidence is the circumstances involved in it's filming and the character and honesty of the man holding camera. Issues have risen, both before and after, that have led to much discussion as the whether or not this was a staged event. Patterson's behavior and actions leading up to this and his behaivor immeadiately afterwards are primary reasons that I personally question the merit of this one piece of evidence that so many bf enthusiasts hold in such high esteem. 

Anyone ever wonder how is it that at a time when maybe 1 American out of what, 5,000 or more, would actually have access to any sort of filming equipment at all and somehow or another this one feller decides to get one and go out and shoot himself a few frames of a bigfoot? You have to question where is any additional conclusive footage or pictures now that virtually every adult in this country has some sort of video device or camera in their possesion and bigfoot sightings have increased in both number and into previously unreported sections of the continent in unprecedented numbers since this film was shot in the 1960s? Not to mention the advent and wide spread use of trail cams by hunters and wildlife researchers in every rural area of the US. That is another one that is hard to explain...


----------



## NCHillbilly

olcowman said:


> That is contigent on your evaluation of what is deemd to be proof? the biggest problem with what I call the "holy grail of bigfoot believers" is not the opinions of those who have seriously evaluated the footage, which has proven inconclusive. Both sides of the debate have strong opinions of what is actually portrayed and it's authenticity, which cannot not be 100% proven either way based solely on the short piece of film.
> 
> The biggest problem with this evidence is the circumstances involved in it's filming and the character and honesty of the man holding camera. Issues have risen, both before and after, that have led to much discussion as the whether or not this was a staged event. Patterson's behavior and actions leading up to this and his behaivor immeadiately afterwards are primary reasons that I personally question the merit of this one piece of evidence that so many bf enthusiasts hold in such high esteem.
> 
> Anyone ever wonder how is it that at a time when maybe 1 American out of what, 5,000 or more, would actually have access to any sort of filming equipment at all and somehow or another this one feller decides to get one and go out and shoot himself a few frames of a bigfoot? You have to question where is any additional conclusive footage or pictures now that virtually every adult in this country has some sort of video device or camera in their possesion and bigfoot sightings have increased in both number and into previously unreported sections of the continent in unprecedented numbers since this film was shot in the 1960s? Not to mention the advent and wide spread use of trail cams by hunters and wildlife researchers in every rural area of the US. That is another one that is hard to explain...



I find it really easy to explain, myself. You can't film something that ain't there.


----------



## Nitram4891

***** gon forum wikileak alert *****

Big foot is fake...

Sorry


----------



## crackerdave

Bigfoot has left th' building!

It doesn't much surprise me that nobody's found where Bigfoot's hidin' - they can't even find where _Elvis_ is hidin'!


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Oh come on Bfriendly, quit bashing me and go back and address some of the things I outlined in my posts. What are ya'll insinuating here? I was bigfoot's love child and hold a grudge or something?I am really trying to not be condescending here..........I appreciate your studies and your posts, but we both study from different sides of the aisle and have drawn up different conclusions (if ya'll are searching for a character flaw or some past tragic event that has drove me bigfoot crazy your wasting your time here) Quit hiding behind a smoke screen of imaginary speculation concerning my motives and ignoring any legitimate debateI thought I had asked for the questions you sent in a PM to someone else or something like that.......please repost them and I will try to answer-I am not hiding. If I will own up to what ever you are suggesting (true or not) will you then really read my posts and offer some sort of intelligent rebuttle? Or are we going to have to play this game some more.
> 
> We got us 4 or 5 believers here but just like the rest of the bf group, not a one of you is willing or able to intelligently address the tough questions regarding your beliefsAgain, please resubmit those tough questions and please dont let them be"Why do we not have a dead body". Do you ever wonder why folks laugh out the sides of their mouths when you bring this subject up?NO, but I Wonder why someone would spend do much time trying to discredit something without some type of agenda You and Watch1 need to man up and point out the inaccuracies in my ramblings or point out where I am incorrect in my analysis. Just saying over and over that all these people see bf and they can't all be wrong is a pretty poor excuse to explain your choices in this matter. Heck people report seeing aliens, unicorns, ghosts, fairies, mermaids, were-wolves, etc. all on a regular basis and some of these have a history dating back thousands of years. Should we all also consider these accounts as absolute proof that we share our planet with all kinds of undocumented entities. I am open minded but that is a stretch and there is a distinct line between being open minded and just plain ol' gullible.
> Mermaids? Werewolves? Unicorns?-NO WAY, but I spend NO TIME on them, nor the tooth fairy-I will watch a show about UFOs and will have no problem saying Why Not? to that issue...........we are not discussing anything other than Bigfoot here, so when you throw in these other items of your study into the same bucket, I feel like I am waisting time beating a Dead Horse. Can you stick to the Subject, BIGFOOT BROTHER BIGFOOT
> P.S. Dr Jane Goodall did not discover any gorillas nor did she even spend any significant time researching them. She is primarily ackowledged for her work with wild chimpanzees. You may have been thinking of Dianne Fossey?Thats her, thanks for correcting me She studied the gorillas but they had been discovered and cataloged about 150 years prior to her getting involved.



What are those questions you have again........


----------



## watch1

I don't like to get into the bashing of other Bigfoot research groups. There are things that I don't agree with and I have voiced my opinion on those issues in the past. I will and have defended persons and ideas from down right false accusations and lies.

I don't always agree with the findings of the BFRO, GCBRO, BFF and many other groups out there. On that same note, many issues I do agree with. The BFRO has one of the largest sightings data bases out there and I have pointed that out several times. Other groups have there own sighting data base. Many of those are not posted on the other sites but some are.

All the group bashing and arguing is counter productive and adds nothing to the research. 

I found myself at a crossroads in the research at one time. Many folks were trying to tell me that I was going down the wrong road with the research and following the wrong people. I had to back away from it for a little while and ask myself what was I doing the research for and what did I expect to get out of it. I realized I might have been doing some of it for the wrong reason and I think I was. I then starting thinking about what was the right thing to do and do that regardless of the outcome. I did and many of the group left, because they decided to follow a feel good group that wants to pat one another on the back and tell one another how good they are and then talk about them like a dog behind their back. This group made false claims and spread the lies like honey on a biscuit. They still have their following but I see nothing productive coming from them. All they have is what happened in the past when we were working together and getting results.

olecowman, I understand to a point were you are coming from. Trying to change your opinion now would be like trying to talk to an alcoholic about the dangers of drinking to much. Not going to happen. I suggest you do what I did. Go back to that point that got you interested in this research and start over. You now know the dangers and what to avoid and see if you can find some enjoyment in it. You might be surprised.

Just a suggestion and nothing personal toward you in anyway. Folks will use other people for their own gain and don't care who they hurt. I have even had them tell me they knew they were using a person but it was OK if it helped the research. I told them it's not OK to use anyone at anytime and told them they were not going to do it on my website and they have been banned.

These are the ones you have to watch for. Not everyone out there is like this person. You do have some good honest hard working folks and they are not the ones that run to the limelight and shout I saw Bigfoot every time a bush shakes. Sometimes it's just hard to figure what's what but usually given enough time, you can tell. 

I had one researcher say Bigfoot research is not something you rush into. It is something that you have to be committed to for the long haul if you ever have any success. Not that much different from Turkey hunting. Some young hunters get lucky but the old time pros..luck is not a part of it. It's a hard learned skill.

I'm still learning.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Danuwoa

watch1 said:


> This is one of the very reasons I say the Government knows about them. It has also been noted that when a very recent report was posted and the area named in that report, that soon afterward Black un-marked helicopters were seen flying around in the area as if looking for something. It has happened several times. That and the Black SUVs passing through the areas and not stopping when the land owners try to stop them.
> 
> It also is the reason we stopped posting recent reports or going to a general area description.
> 
> Yeah, go ahead call us nuts but we know what we seen.
> 
> There was even a report of these Black helicopters doing "Hog" shooting at night with 50 cals. When did the Federal Government get involved with animal (Hog) control? That is what the local people were told when some of them asked the local law enforcement about what was going on.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



Mike I read about six pages worth of this thread (when I type it out I realize how sad that is).  For a good while I kind of enjoyed it even though I don't believe any of this stuff.  It was sort of like watching a show like monster quest.  I don't believe it but it's fun to watch.

I know some of these guys personally and I knew they meant no harm by messing with you about this.  I also knew how they would react.

But I actually felt like they were being a bit too hard on you.  You seem like a pleasant guy and pretty level headed despite the fact that I found the topic totally persposterous.

But you lost me with the post that you made above man.  I'm sorry but that is absolutely koo koo for coa coa puffs.  At first I thought you were just being sarcastic but I see you are serious.  Now I just feel dumb for empathizing with you and reading all this.

I don't mean to be rude but a government conspiracy to cover up the existence of bigfoot?  Come on man.  That is absolutely quackers.  You seem like a nice guy despite all that.  But you aren't doing your cause any favors with madness like that.


----------



## olcowman

Bfriendly, go back to my post #403, second paragraph.... did I not pose some pretty relative questions there? I even explained my thoughts on the subject in order to give you a clear understanding of what information influenced my opinions. This outlines some of my most basic questions... where do they habitat, what do they eat, how do they go about maintaining a nutrient level sufficient enough to sustain an animal there size, how do they thrive in such diverse habitats, etc. I got a heap more, but help me out with these first? 

As far as my 'agenda'? Well honestly I can't think of one right off hand. I have had a couple of 'bigfoot by proxy' experiences if you can call them that... refering to my friend's report in the 70s and of course Janice. Therefore my interest might be a little more than some, add to that the fact I have been a avid reader for most of my life (our tv got 2 channels when I was a kid, and if chattanooga rasslin, hee-haw or andy griffith wasn't on we cut it off) and I got pretty good retention skills for useless information for some reason. Even before the advent of the internet i was blessed with some pretty good resources for reading material, from the little bookmobile that was part of LBJ's program for poor kids in appalachia right up to the expansive library that I was privy to in college. And now of course the internet. Thus instead of an agenda, I just have done a little more homework on this subject than most. It doesn't consume my life by no means as I am pretty up to date on anything associated with livestock and farming, I have read a ton of wildlife/biology/environmental related publications and always was drawn to anything written about history, especially the pre-european contact time right thru the settling of the southeast. In many ways much of this relates to serious BF research therefore I found paralells in my interests. So no, no agenda. I thought i was being rather polite by trying to explain why I feel the way I do about this subject instead of just saying ya'll are all nuts?

I threw out the mermaids, aliens, etc. to counter your contention that because there is so many recorded sightings it has got to be real. (which you obviously feel is a very compelling reason to believe in BF) Your insinuation that I am not keeping the debate on BF is off the mark ain't it? What is the point of suggesting I have a hidden agenda if not to steer away from the subject at hand and avoid the poignant questions I posed? I absolutely can't see any reason for someone to believe in such a creature without first and foremost answering some really basic, fundamental  questions. One real easy one is "how would one purpose that a BF would sustain himself in any one of the environments he is reported to be habitating?" Help me with this one?

BTW does your responses in the big ol' bold letters mean you are hollerin' at me? Dang Bfriendly that is purty mean right there... I'm alot more tender hearted that i let on!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I never would have dreamed this thread would have made it this far. By George it might actually hit the 1000 post lock down mark.

Lots of good banter in here. Lot's of pro's and con's, and right now, there is conclusively more rational evidence against the existance of any sort of primordial biped in our forest than there is for it's existance. 

But never mind that. Stick to your guns and carry one. It is enlightening on every front imaginable..


----------



## olcowman

watch1 said:


> olecowman, I understand to a point were you are coming from. Trying to change your opinion now would be like trying to talk to an alcoholic about the dangers of drinking to much. Not going to happen. I suggest you do what I did. Go back to that point that got you interested in this research and start over. You now know the dangers and what to avoid and see if you can find some enjoyment in it. You might be surprised.



Mike, I apreciate your reconsideration of some of what i have posted and i agree with you 100% on the conflict within the BF groups. It amazes me that so many folks that are supposedly united in a common goal (to some extent) and share such a unique interest outside of mainstream can be so critical and single-minded against other similiar orginizations. They even have factions within most of these groups that fight with each other over the most trivial of things. The main reason I still visit various BF web-sites is cause I enjoy watching all the power struggles and cat fights within the bf communities. I have pretty much gleaned any useful information from these resources a long time ago, now it's just entertainment.  

Regarding your statement i quoted above... trust me I have been back to the start and even before the start of my interest and I always reach the same conclusions. I think I have already broken down the bf question in the most basic of terms sometime ago. Not attacking your approach or beliefs, but instead of compounding the issue with concerns about how they communicate, whether or not the govt is covering their existence up, or even whether or not various pictures and film clips are authentic... I simply starting looking at how they would exist within the particular environments they are reported in and what resources were available within those environs. That is about as basic as i could get but it has of yet to yield any enlightenment on my part.

This is nothing more than my opinion but I did try to base it in factual research and thus far I can sum it up in one sentence...unless bigfoot is solar powered, he just ain't making a living in about 99% of the habitats he's supposed to be living in.


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Come on now Bfriendly... you don't need me to explain why it is not really a good idea to rely on one of the biggest bigfoot research orginizations for 95% of your references concerning bf research do you? You've got a group of anything from housewives to individuals prone to flights of fancy to outright lunatics, all brought together for one objectivepeople have different ideas and reasons for what they do, but you have Grouped us all together, with outright lunatics, who would have different ideas than I would, if I really went out looking for them... to prove to the world that bigfoot exists. To say that perhaps the data from their website might be a tad 'slanted' would be a major under-statement hereI have reports that I have dismissed as Hogwash, but much of the "Data" is not coming from their website, but the website does have links to data from other places, maybe they are in this big hoax together, like a Union. My references are simple... the resources from the scientific communtity Would that be the same scientific community that did the studies on Global Warming?(Not joking, is it?)is a good starting point.
> 
> In order to consider something like a bf existing in an identified location, I initially researched the historical record of archelogical finds looking for anything at all that could provide some sort of evidence of a bf-like beast having at one time or another found to reside there. I also utilyzed the results of thousands of biological analysis' of some of those environments pertaining to the nutrients and resources available (not only seasonal but also over eons where available) and their relative value to the wildlife known to occuppy those environs. From that point, if one looks at the evolution, modern environments of existing primates, and the habits/morphology of apes (both modern and pre-history) you are going to have a hard time explaining just how a creature of the reported size of a bf could ever evolve and exist outside of a lush, pre-historic tropical rain forest? One popular theory here in the southeast is that they hunt and consume deer... well I say that is virtually impossible for a number of reasons. They are not built like any other predator and are not reported to run in large packs (which of course would be harder for them to escape detection). They do not appear stealthy and easily hidden, plus they stink... none of which makes it unlikely they could sneak up on a deer. There is only one way they could successfully evolve as carnivores (or omnivores requiring a great deal of nutrient rich protien) and that would be through the use of tools, in this case weapons. Well they are not widely reported carrying spears or making bows and arrows, (although a few bfers saw them with pet panthers and hawks?) and there has never been a bf weapon found or a deer carcass with a bf made flint imbedded in its ribcage. Even the implication that they employ tools is a whole 'nother can of worms altogether and opens an entirely new realm of debate that borders on ridiculous (alot more so than this thread already contains).
> 
> There you go, one long paragraph touching on just how I approach this subject. I read the reports on the bfro also, but if I stopped there and took their words as gospel... I guess i would be seeing bigfoot hanging around my backyard too? If you go thru the bfro database and use an analytical approach to the effort of culling the information that would not be considered reliable based on anonomous sources, dubious circumstances, the existence of a much more likely explanations, and other standards employed in modern research, and if one discounts what is clearly more than likely cases of misidenitification, you aren't looking at the thousands of accounts of reported bf sighting you keep mentioning. What you got is a couple of hundred (or less) of what can be classified as possible encounters of an unknown bf type creature. Under real, intensive scientific scrutiny I am not sure you would end up with a dozen or so worth any further consideration. Take a long look yourself, spend some time and get a paper and pencil and try a little culling on your own. Look at if from the point that you have never heard of a bf if you can and let me know how many of their reports would influence your opinion?
> 
> I ain't going to tie up this whole thread with this one post but if you got any further questions about how I came to my conclusions or if you disagree with me... post it and I'll try and respond as best I can.



I will say that in many instances, I would like to believe scientists, and I have seen enough studies that debunk certain hairs for example, but they also find too many that they cannot identify.........and noone else can identify them either............SO, what Are they?

Like I have also said before, I have read many reports that I think are hogwash, but I have read way too many that could possibly be true. IMHO, it only takes 1 of something for it to be real.

Most of the reports(at least the better ones) I have read also indicate that the person(s) involved would Never have believed in BF if they had not seen them..........

 I simply do not believe you can discredit EVERY Single 
bit of evidence..........as a hoax. 
I also do not understand why someone would go to such great lengths to discredit something. I do understand why someone could try to prove something Does exist, just not the other way around.

Also, There are many ways, not just one.

If you found a Bigfoot weapon, how could you say it was a Bigfoot weapon, when you cannot Conclusively say it is, because BF has not been proven yet, just like the hair samples.
 I think a Bigfoot would eat the same thing Humans do..............Anything

I also think they would live as long as we would, maybe longer. They dont need to numbers to sustain a small group or population like Deer do. Any Deer in the state of Georgia, for example, would be very fortunate to live to be a 3 year old, let alone live 20 years!

I think they may use tools of somekind.

I also think they could have more stealth than a Ninja or a sniper.
I think they could be 20' from you, but you may not see them.......
Sure they stink, but what animal in the woods that has lived to be 10+ years old Doesn't? Imagine being out there for 30 years..............40?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bfriendly said:


> I will say that in many instances, I would like to believe scientists, and I have seen enough studies that debunk certain hairs for example, but they also find too many that they cannot identify.........and noone else can identify them either............SO, what Are they?
> 
> Like I have also said before, I have read many reports that I think are hogwash, but I have read way too many that could possibly be true. IMHO, it only takes 1 of something for it to be real.
> 
> Most of the reports(at least the better ones) I have read also indicate that the person(s) involved would Never have believed in BF if they had not seen them..........
> 
> I simply do not believe you can discredit EVERY Single
> bit of evidence..........as a hoax.
> I also do not understand why someone would go to such great lengths to discredit something. I do understand why someone could try to prove something Does exist, just not the other way around.


 
So you believe in manmade global warming?


----------



## bfriendly

> BTW does your responses in the big ol' bold letters mean you are hollerin' at me? Dang Bfriendly that is purty mean right there... I'm alot more tender hearted that i let on!



No way brother, just trying to get stuff separated, so You'll know what I am responding too and with what...........I never said I was good at this stuff

BTW-I would love for us to have a Beer Summit


----------



## olcowman

I give up... you keep worrying about the "great lengths" I have gone to to dispel your notions of bigfoot and I'll move on. I tried my best to put out some real basic questions but to be brutally honest with you Bfriendly... one of us is toting a bigger gun here. I have not tried to discredit anyone or anything, I am just telling you what compells me to think your idealogy is illogical. If you feel because I just don't accept that bf is real because of a bunch of unsubstantiated, biased accounts by 'God knows who', all gathered up and compiled into a 'database' by a site owned and ran by a man who has been part of several hoaxes and accusations of defrauding his fellow bfers, and along with a handful of hair samples that have been labeled 'unidentified' often by resources not specifically named and/or with less than proffesional credentials, well if my refusal to call this enough evidence to give in and concede to a bf in my backyard... if all this in your mind amounts to incredible evidence and my approach is an overstated, suspicious, and an obvious attempt to "go to great lengths" to discredit your shining examples of BF proof... then Bfriendly if this is your best rebuttle, an accusation against my approach and no credible responses to simple queries... I have overestimated you by a long shot. Sorry about that.


----------



## doenightmare

olcowman said:


> I give up... you keep worrying about the "great lengths" I have gone to to dispel your notions of bigfoot and I'll move on. I tried my best to put out some real basic questions but to be brutally honest with you Bfriendly... one of us is toting a bigger gun here. I have not tried to discredit anyone or anything, I am just telling you what compells me to think your idealogy is illogical. If you feel because I just don't accept that bf is real because of a bunch of unsubstantiated, biased accounts by 'God knows who', all gathered up and compiled into a 'database' by a site owned and ran by a man who has been part of several hoaxes and accusations of defrauding his fellow bfers, and along with a handful of hair samples that have been labeled 'unidentified' often by resources not specifically named and/or with less than proffesional credentials, well if my refusal to call this enough evidence to give in and concede to a bf in my backyard... if all this in your mind amounts to incredible evidence and my approach is an overstated, suspicious, and an obvious attempt to "go to great lengths" to discredit your shining examples of BF proof... then Bfriendly if this is your best rebuttle, an accusation against my approach and no credible responses to simple queries... I have overestimated you by a long shot. Sorry about that.



I thought you said you were tender hearted.................


----------



## olcowman

doenightmare said:


> I thought you said you were tender hearted.................



I used to be... they done wore me down! I tried, honest I did. Just like I've tried before. Trying to discuss BF with BFers is like riding in a car with Ray Charles, after a while you start thinking it wasn't such a bad idea afterall and somehow or another he's managed to keep it on the road...but the first curve you come to "BAM"... he drives right smack into a tree just like you you figured he would when you got in! On a positive note... at least they are all consistent? BF research apparantly died on the table several years ago as there definately hasn't been much of anything to get excited about for nearly 50 years. Poor folks still spend hours and hundreds of pages on their sites arguing about the breasts on a BF film from the 60s. What does that tell you?


----------



## doenightmare

olcowman said:


> I used to be... they done wore me down! I tried, honest I did. Just like I've tried before. Trying to discuss BF with BFers is like riding in a car with Ray Charles, after a while you start thinking it wasn't such a bad idea afterall and somehow or another he's managed to keep it on the road...but the first curve you come to "BAM"... he drives right smack into a tree just like you you figured he would when you got in! On a positive note... at least they are all consistent? BF research apparantly died on the table several years ago as there definately hasn't been much of anything to get excited about for nearly 50 years. Poor folks still spend hours and hundreds of pages on their sites arguing about the breasts on a BF film from the 60s. What does that tell you?



Patty did have a nice set though.


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> I give up... you keep worrying about the "great lengths" I have gone to to dispel your notions of bigfoot and I'll move on. I tried my best to put out some real basic questions but to be brutally honest with you Bfriendly... one of us is toting a bigger gun here. I have not tried to discredit anyone or anything, I am just telling you what compells me to think your idealogy is illogical. If you feel because I just don't accept that bf is real because of a bunch of unsubstantiated, biased accounts by 'God knows who', all gathered up and compiled into a 'database' by a site owned and ran by a man who has been part of several hoaxes and accusations of defrauding his fellow bfers, and along with a handful of hair samples that have been labeled 'unidentified' often by resources not specifically named and/or with less than proffesional credentials, well if my refusal to call this enough evidence to give in and concede to a bf in my backyard... if all this in your mind amounts to incredible evidence and my approach is an overstated, suspicious, and an obvious attempt to "go to great lengths" to discredit your shining examples of BF proof... then Bfriendly if this is your best rebuttle, an accusation against my approach and no credible responses to simple queries... I have overestimated you by a long shot. Sorry about that.



In other words, you have completely dodged my rebuttal and refuse to address it

I still have not seen those basic simple questions you keep saying you have asked.

If you read the studies I am referring to, like the hair sample study, cast studies done by That Crypto dude, they are not only individual studies which you can completely review, with photos etc.........but they also tell the who is doing it, their background etc....

You have not given any credentials to your studies as vast as they may be; you dodge the logical rebuttals you say you seek. As far as I can tell, your parents got monthly TIME Magazines  I dont care too much for TIME like I did when I was a kid.

Can you direct me to a link or the study about the Hoaxes and defrauding of fellow BFers by Mr Moneymaker? I would like to see it, maybe bring it up on the Blue Forum over there.

You seem to have PROOF of stuff that you cannot possibly have proof of, because we have no Bigfoot to compare and make proof positive.
 You are making ASSUMPTIONS, based on different theories and that is fine, but it does not PROVE Anything. Certainly not proving Bigfoot could not exist. 


Please post the simple questions you keep referring.  If you keep it simple(I am a simple man)like Mike(Watch1) did on the opening Post, I can respond much better than trying to dig into a paragraph full of statements perpetuated as facts............thanks

Something like 
1)
2)
3)
Format would be great


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> I used to be... they done wore me down! I tried, honest I did. Just like I've tried before. Trying to discuss BF with BFers is like riding in a car with Ray Charles, after a while you start thinking it wasn't such a bad idea afterall and somehow or another he's managed to keep it on the road...but the first curve you come to "BAM"... he drives right smack into a tree just like you you figured he would when you got in! On a positive note... at least they are all consistent? BF research apparantly died on the table several years ago as there definately hasn't been much of anything to get excited about for nearly 50 years. Poor folks still spend hours and hundreds of pages on their sites arguing about the breasts on a BF film from the 60s. What does that tell you?



It tells me that if it were a hoax, it is Epic!

Actually, it tells me that the debate goes on............just because you believe in your debunking study on it, doesn't make it real. If it were truly proved beyond any shadow of a doubt, the world would have recognized it, and the debate would be over...........NO?
It clearly is Not over..........not by a long shot


----------



## Resica

olcowman said:


> I used to be... they done wore me down! I tried, honest I did. Just like I've tried before. Trying to discuss BF with BFers is like riding in a car with Ray Charles, after a while you start thinking it wasn't such a bad idea afterall and somehow or another he's managed to keep it on the road...but the first curve you come to "BAM"... he drives right smack into a tree just like you you figured he would when you got in! On a positive note... at least they are all consistent? BF research apparantly died on the table several years ago as there definately hasn't been much of anything to get excited about for nearly 50 years. Poor folks still spend hours and hundreds of pages on their sites arguing about the breasts on a BF film from the 60s. What does that tell you?


They like breasts?


----------



## Seth carter

hmmmmm


----------



## olcowman

Good Lord...

(1) Where does BF live?
(2) What does BF eat?
(3) In what matter does he obtain his nutrition?
(4) What's his favorite ice cream flavor?
(5) Is BF solitary or a group type creature?

You can go back and read my posts and i am pretty sure i named 5 or 6 pretty clear cases of 'less than reputable' incidents that Moneymaker has been involved in. They are all right together in a single sentence without any elaboration on my part. The whole world, including about 80% of the bf nuts on his on-site, are in agreement on the dubious nature of some of his activities.

If you really need the 'credentials' I have used in my research... start with a middle school science book and work your way up. I simply started looking at what is 'known' and 'documented' by decades of research, study and evidence gathering concerning the environs and any sort of creature that could concievably fit into the reported and commonly accepted BF morphology. Now if you wish to rely on a 'crypto-guy' and the BFRO instead of proven, indisputable scientific theorum for 'all' your credentials... hey i am all for ancedotal evidence and ideas that challenge the realm of science but if i want to know if it is going to rain tomorrow I will watch the weather channel and you can look into a crystal ball I guess.


----------



## Resica

olcowman said:


> Good Lord...
> 
> (1) Where does BF live?
> (2) What does BF eat?
> (3) In what matter does he obtain his nutrition?
> (4) What's his favorite ice cream flavor?
> (5) Is BF solitary or a group type creature?
> 
> You can go back and read my posts and i am pretty sure i named 5 or 6 pretty clear cases of 'less than reputable' incidents that Moneymaker has been involved in. They are all right together in a single sentence without any elaboration on my part. The whole world, including about 80% of the bf nuts on his on-site, are in agreement on the dubious nature of some of his activities.
> 
> If you really need the 'credentials' I have used in my research... start with a middle school science book and work your way up. I simply started looking at what is 'known' and 'documented' by decades of research, study and evidence gathering concerning the environs and any sort of creature that could concievably fit into the reported and commonly accepted BF morphology. Now if you wish to rely on a 'crypto-guy' and the BFRO instead of proven, indisputable scientific theorum for 'all' your credentials... hey i am all for ancedotal evidence and ideas that challenge the realm of science but if i want to know if it is going to rain tomorrow I will watch the weather channel and you can look into a crystal ball I guess.



I'll take a stab at #4. They have no preference where ice cream flavor is concerned.


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> It tells me that if it were a hoax, it is Epic!
> 
> Actually, it tells me that the debate goes on............just because you believe in your debunking study on it, doesn't make it real. If it were truly proved beyond any shadow of a doubt, the world would have recognized it, and the debate would be over...........NO?
> It clearly is Not over..........not by a long shot



Are you reading my posts?? I never said i debunked anything about it... i said there is some questions concerning the character and actions before and after of the man that filmed it. I don't have the credentials, nor have i seen anyone who has them and can 100% state it is definately a hoax. I have to look at the issues i mentioned (which you cannot possibly dispute) and the concept of BF as a whole to draw a conclusion. And based on my own opinion, of course I do doubt the authenticity personally. Can you yourself look at it and tell me that beyond a shadow of a doubt that it is not a man in a suit? No you can't. 

(you know now that I look back...maybe it was them big ol' _Ta-Ta's _ on the bf in that film clip that set me out on my unorthadox quest to start with? I was at a tender age then, and even now when I do see a set of them they can cause me lose my train of thought or set me off to thinking about something other than the chore at hand..)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

olcowman said:


> Good Lord...
> 
> (1) Where does BF live?
> (2) What does BF eat?
> (3) In what matter does he obtain his nutrition?
> (4) What's his favorite ice cream flavor?
> (5) Is BF solitary or a group type creature?
> 
> You can go back and read my posts and i am pretty sure i named 5 or 6 pretty clear cases of 'less than reputable' incidents that Moneymaker has been involved in. They are all right together in a single sentence without any elaboration on my part. The whole world, including about 80% of the bf nuts on his on-site, are in agreement on the dubious nature of some of his activities.
> 
> If you really need the 'credentials' I have used in my research... start with a middle school science book and work your way up. I simply started looking at what is 'known' and 'documented' by decades of research, study and evidence gathering concerning the environs and any sort of creature that could concievably fit into the reported and commonly accepted BF morphology. Now if you wish to rely on a 'crypto-guy' and the BFRO instead of proven, indisputable scientific theorum for 'all' your credentials... hey i am all for ancedotal evidence and ideas that challenge the realm of science but if i want to know if it is going to rain tomorrow I will watch the weather channel and you can look into a crystal ball I guess.


 
You left off #5- Does BF dig a hole and bury his poo, then cleverly cover it with leaves in a manner so it looks undesturbed? I mean if he eats it's gotta come out somewhere.


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Good Lord...
> MUCH better, thanks
> (1) Where does BF live?
> There have been reported sightings pretty much all over the world, So all over the world I guess, in remote areas that have
> (2) What does BF eat?
> Available nutrition, such as berries and seed, similar to what Deer and Hogs eat I suppose. Bigfoot would be eating what e has evolved into eating, just like us. I have also heard that they will eat the Liver out of animals and that
> (3) In what matter does he obtain his nutrition?
> the liver has so much nutrition within, it could easily provide enough essential nutritional subsidies  to last a Nasty Winter season
> (4) What's his favorite ice cream flavor?
> Seriously?
> (5) Is BF solitary or a group type creature?
> Both, for sure. it would not only be best for them to search out and find new mates, but it may provide emotional necessity as well
> 
> You can go back and read my posts and i am pretty sure i named 5 or 6 pretty clear cases of 'less than reputable' incidents that Moneymaker has been involved in
> I am a member on the forum over there and if you would have mentioned Matt Moneymaker on here for anything, I am very surprised I would not have made note of it and surely responded somehow. I dont remember seeing it. You should know that I read YOUR Posts with more attention than most here due to you at least providing a debate and you clearly have studied more on the subject than I have. You used to believe, but now you do not. Maybe one day I will not believe, but today I do.. They are all right together in a single sentence without any elaboration on my part. The whole world, including about 80% of the bf nuts on his on-site, are in agreement on the dubious nature of some of his activities.WOW, I have been a member there for well over 3 years now and I NEVER saw it, but I really dont spend much time on the Forum unless there is something special going on in the news like the recent Jacobs photo-Speaking of Recent, if I were to look back at one of my Middle school books, it would be
> 
> If you really need the 'credentials' I have used in my research... start with a middle school science book
> way out of date!! When I was in school, there were only a few Dinasaurs, not the hundreds we have today; I am not sure if the Jurrasic era was even known of or invented yet and work your way up. I simply started looking at what is 'known'known or thought? Written certainly, but it doesn't make it so and 'documented' by decades of research, study and evidence gathering concerning the environs and any sort of creature that could concievably fit into the reported and commonly accepted BF morphology.
> Who was it that did all these decades of research? I would like to see itNow if you wish to rely on a 'crypto-guy' and the BFRO instead of proven, indisputable scientific theorum for 'all' your credentials... hey i am all for ancedotal evidence and ideas that challenge the realm of science but if i want to know if it is going to rain tomorrow I will watch the weather channel and you can look into a crystal ball I guess.



What I like to see is stuff like this

http://www.bigfootencounters.com/files/mk_davis_pgf.gif


----------



## doenightmare

olcowman said:


> Are you reading my posts?? I never said i debunked anything about it... i said there is some questions concerning the character and actions before and after of the man that filmed it. I don't have the credentials, nor have i seen anyone who has them and can 100% state it is definately a hoax. I have to look at the issues i mentioned (which you cannot possibly dispute) and the concept of BF as a whole to draw a conclusion. And based on my own opinion, of course I do doubt the authenticity personally. Can you yourself look at it and tell me that beyond a shadow of a doubt that it is not a man in a suit? No you can't.
> 
> (you know now that I look back...*maybe it was them big ol' Ta-Ta's  on the bf in that film clip that set me out on my unorthadox quest to start with? I was at a tender age then, and even now when I do see a set of them they can cause me lose my train of thought or set me off to thinking about something other than the chore at hand..)*



I'm pickin' up on what your puttin' down olcowman..


----------



## bfriendly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You left off #5- Does BF dig a hole and bury his poo, then cleverly cover it with leaves in a manner so it looks undesturbed? I mean if he eats it's gotta come out somewhere.



One day MC, we'll be able to say yep, thats it. But right now it is still described as UN-Known.........Until there is a BODY to compare with, it cant be confirmed...............Somebody Shoot one already!!!


----------



## biggtruxx

Well honestly I dont belive in bigfoot but......... As a child ( around 10 ) we were playing in the woods and come across a dog that had its head crushed and its insides ripped out. Dunno what did it but it had a bad day.


----------



## NCHillbilly

olcowman said:


> Good Lord...
> 
> (1) Where does BF live?
> In Tennessee.
> 
> (2) What does BF eat?
> Garlic.
> 
> (3) In what matter does he obtain his nutrition?
> By asking people in house trailers to give him garlic.
> 
> (4) What's his favorite ice cream flavor?
> Garlic?
> 
> (5) Is BF solitary or a group type creature?
> They live in large groups, at least in Tennessee.



There you go.


----------



## bfriendly

NCHillbilly said:


> There you go.



You said it Brother!


----------



## watch1

South GA Dawg said:


> Mike I read about six pages worth of this thread (when I type it out I realize how sad that is).  For a good while I kind of enjoyed it even though I don't believe any of this stuff.  It was sort of like watching a show like monster quest.  I don't believe it but it's fun to watch.
> 
> I know some of these guys personally and I knew they meant no harm by messing with you about this.  I also knew how they would react.
> 
> But I actually felt like they were being a bit too hard on you.  You seem like a pleasant guy and pretty level headed despite the fact that I found the topic totally persposterous.
> 
> But you lost me with the post that you made above man.  I'm sorry but that is absolutely koo koo for coa coa puffs.  At first I thought you were just being sarcastic but I see you are serious.  Now I just feel dumb for empathizing with you and reading all this.
> 
> I don't mean to be rude but a government conspiracy to cover up the existence of bigfoot?  Come on man.  That is absolutely quackers.  You seem like a nice guy despite all that.  But you aren't doing your cause any favors with madness like that.



My cause is to get the truth out. Man I haven't posted 1/10th of what is going on out there. If you don't believe this you sure aren't going to believe the rest of it. 

Lots more to all of this and if you can't wrap your mind around the idea that these creatures could be real, you sure are not going to believe the others things. No point in me even going there.
Do you honestly believe that our Gov. is totally open with everything it knows? We are being used by our government as they play games with us. They say one thing and do another. What gets released is what they want to release. There are no "Leaks". They may say it is but it's all part of the plan. The military has been playing that game for years. Put a little real stuff into a lot of false stuff and feed it out. They did the same thing in WWI and WWII. Nothing new.

The madness is that most don't have a clue about what is really going on around them. 

Mike (watch1)


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

bfriendly said:


> One day MC, we'll be able to say yep, thats it. But right now it is still described as UN-Known.........Until there is a BODY to compare with, it cant be confirmed...............Somebody Shoot one already!!!


This post speaks volumes!!............Until there is a body or live animal captured......That would be a fact, and I'm not talking about a picture of a Gorilla suit in a freezer...........It is a Myth/Un-Known..........I will believe when there is a confirmed body dead or alive/ captured!!..........Honestly I don't think either will ever turn up!!...........There are too many pranksters around to plant false evidence, and keep this myth alive!!............To those that do believe....Keep on Keeping on!!

At this point I think all the believers are being punked by the Pranksters!!


----------



## doenightmare

bfriendly said:


> What I like to see is stuff like this
> 
> http://www.bigfootencounters.com/files/mk_davis_pgf.gif




That just doesn't look like fake to me - not with the technology of the 60's.

I have read the debates between bfriendly and ocm and both have argued their respective sides eloquently (ocm has the edge cause he used the word Ta-Ta's). If I had to make a bet - I would say the possibility of a large hirsute bi-pedal primate in NA are slim - about 20%. Here are my best reasons for and against.

For

1. Thousands of sightings - some by very credible witnesses such as State Patrol, military, Dr's, trappers, loggers, etc, etc.

2. Footprints with dermal ridges found in places where hoaxers would never go to the trouble to play a trick (including Pike County GA ).

3. The PG film looks pretty real to me. The gait of the subject ain't human.

4. Unidentified hairs and feces that definitely came from a large mammal - similar to man and primate but not an exact match.

5. Tree twists - what else can twist a living 31/2" live hickory like that? Not wind, deer, bear, or human. A lot are found in uncut woods so not logging work.

6. A historical record of sightings before BF was on the radar. This may be inspired by ancient American and other early cultures legends.

7. Of course - "The Legend of Boggy Creek" Scared me as a youngin'.

Against

1. They ain't found one. This trumps all the above.

2. All cultures seem to have a similar phenomenon - It may be something inherit to being human.

3. All the no trail cam, no road kill, no fossil arguments have validity.

4. The nut fringe in the BF exists groups. Claiming the government would cover up BF seems a remote and out there notion. The government would like nothing more than to be able to take over millions of acres of land to protect an extremely critical and rare species.To the liberal media -it would their polar bear on steroids.

5. With the exception of the PG film, all video and picture evidence seems to be blob- squacthes. With all the researchers out there, why can't they get any good footage? The infrared stuff shot by Mr Green was the most convincing I've seen since PG, but I heard it was under question for hoaxing.

So - that is MHO on the subject. As usual, I could be wrong. Until they find one bfriendly and ocm will debate it and Mike will continue his quest. Nothing wrong with any of that.

This has been exhausting- from now on I will stick to quick quips. This is my Opus.


----------



## Jeff C.

(you know now that I look back...maybe it was them big ol' Ta-Ta's on the bf in that film clip that set me out on my unorthadox quest to start with? I was at a tender age then, and even now when I do see a set of them they can cause me lose my train of thought or set me off to thinking about something other than the chore at hand..)


I'm a believer....


----------



## watch1

olcowman said:


> This is nothing more than my opinion but I did try to base it in factual research and thus far I can sum it up in one sentence...unless bigfoot is solar powered, he just ain't making a living in about 99% of the habitats he's supposed to be living in.



I haven't been to many places outside of Alabama doing Bigfoot Research. I can not say that a Bigfoot could not exist in some places with out checking it out myself. If other large animals, deer and larger animals live there it would seem possible that they could as well if given enough cover, water and other small game and vegetation. There may not be many in some areas but still a possibility of a few. Some areas there just may be too much human activity around for them and they move on to another area. There are those times when claims have been made about Bigfoot being around this house or that house and after folks get to looking they just don't see how it could be. I have seen a few folks make claims that just did not add up. Only some could see them and they would be the only ones to see them even when other folks were around and see nothing. Those cases I question. That does not void the other sightings by other people.

We can't label all sightings as hoax just because a few turn out to be a hoax. We also can't label all sightings as real because a few are.

I said at the beginning of this topic. I look for life changing events. Those are the ones to pay attention to. 

Mike (watch1)


----------



## watch1

doenightmare said:


> 4. The nut fringe in the BF exists groups. Claiming the government would cover up BF seems a remote and out there notion. The government would like nothing more than to be able to take over millions of acres of land to protect an extremely critical and rare species.To the liberal media -it would their polar bear on steroids.



The Government already owns millions of acres of land. They also sell large timber dealers the rights to cut timber on those land tracts.

I wonder how much money gets passed under the table in some of these deals and who would stand to loose what if Bigfoot was discovered in that area.

http://bigthink.com/ideas/21343

Also I think this might show you who owns what:

The U.S. Timber Resource

The United States has a very large domestic timber resource. About 731 million acres - 32% of the country's area - is forest land. Nearly two-thirds of this, or 483 million acres, is classified as timberland: land capable of producing at least 20 cubic feet of industrial wood per acre per year and not reserved for uses that are not compatible with timber production.

Farmers and other private ownerships contain 276 million acres, some 57% of the timberland. Another 71 million acres, 15% of the total, is owned by forest industries. The remaining area (136 million acres) is in public ownership. *The largest part of this, 85 million acres, is in national forests. 
*

Mike (watch1)


----------



## olcowman

PHP:
	



it's getting late, i been in the shop and have got to get to bed... but if your still up help me out with these...

#1- What reason on earth would the federal government have for supressing information about a creature like a bigfoot? just one good, compelling, hypothetical idea or wild conjenture that would entail our government to go to such lengths to hide a BF. I just don't see any down side for the gov too do this, if indeed a bf is ever confirmed. Plus it cost a lot of money to keep up black helicopters and who knows what the cost is to operate whatever org. is tasked with running around the country keeping bf hidden from the public.

#2- Can you show me another animal of any kind that is the size associated with a BF that can sustain itself on berries and leaves. I already know the answer to that, no unless they have multi-chambered highly developed digestive systems and they graze 12 - 14 hours a day. Now if one considers the fact that, beyond any shadow of a doubt, that in order to survive in many of the reported habitats a bf-like beast is going to have to be omnivorous with a heavy emphasis on protien rich meat (without which they would be relegated to rain forests and the habits associated with known larger primates where as they basically are either eating or sleeping/digesting to make room for more browse, 24/7 their entire adult lives) Or as Bfriendly pointed out they love liver (btw where did that come from?) which would be just the ticket to their survuval if they could find themselves 12-15 lbs a day. just how do they go about getting all this required meat, in what ever form, they need to fuel that big old body? 

#3-  (or 2A really) What in their supposed make-up would suggest an upper-tier predator? What traits and/or physical characteristics would make them a succesful predator? Is there another animal, past or present, similiarly supplied that was a predator? (if someone is fixing to say they hunt in great ol' big groups here... please consider first the implications of such a ridiculous statement and how this behaviour would fit in with their superb ability to remain mostly un-detected for the last 50+ years?)

BTW - Bfriendly, my resources used in my posts are just what i said... general, accepted and verified thru all the proper channels and nothing more than basic science. You got modern encyclopedias? grab one...close your eyes and open a page, any page... point to somewhere in the book and now open your eyes... that is what I use. You want names? Newton, Freud, Robodeux, Melson, Gilstrap, Leakey,

I am looking at the possibilty of a bf in the most simply of terms that I feel comfortable with, proven facts and theorum based on research. It sort of evens it out for me, on one hand i got real science you can wrap your mind around, and in the other... a mythilogical creature that leaves no evidence behind, avoids millions of people with cameras, pops up all over the country with no apparant reasoning or pattern, etc. You see my approach yet? And you find fault with that? You are looking for answers from the BFRO? A crypto-man? You do realize that the information on those sites is not 100% reliable? If you think this is reason enough to think bf is real then there is no hope for you. Keep looking in there for your answers and you'll continue to hear exactley what you want to hear. Why bother venturing outside to debate, you don't have anything to offer except what other bf belivers have provided for you. To continue this is really pointless because I personally and anyone else grounded in the real world and not prone to fantasy, is not willing to accept the opinions and reports compiled by a bf dedicated entity or a person who runs around calling himself a made up title (cryptozoologist) as an objective, reliable, 100% accurate source of information strong enough to influence their opinion and thus totally disregard any further and existing scientific based analysis.  The current reputation and past history of the BFers in general is going to require a BF carcass hauled up on the 11 o'clock news before mainstream citizens will ever give these groups any respect again. You may wish to look on your own, outside of bf-world on a few of the points i have threw out? Otherwise you are trying to prove the unproven with a bunch of unproven evidence?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Something tells me that if the worlds foremost authority on scientific studies on BF, and one that these disturbed individuals imperically believe without a shadow of a doubt, were to come forth in a news conference and make a statement that; "it's been fun, it's been real, but it's not longer real fun pretending that Bigfoot is real, and that folks is the facts. It's all a hoax". and then he just walked away from it all. 

Not even a revelation like this would snap a dose of reality into these poor PTSD folks.  You'll do better convincing me of the existance of supernatural phenomenons over a 8ft tall 600 lb beast that doesn't leave a trace of his existance where he alledgedly lives.

The very least the mythical beast could do is learn to add coyotes and armandillo's to it's diet to help our deer and turkey populations..

You boys keep straining your eyes to see something in the woods that isn't there and your eyeballs are gonna pop out of their sockets.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Something tells me that if the worlds foremost authority on scientific studies on BF, and one that these disturbed individuals imperically believe without a shadow of a doubt, were to come forth in a news conference and make a statement that; "it's been fun, it's been real, but it's not longer real fun pretending that Bigfoot is real, and that folks is the facts. It's all a hoax". and then he just walked away from it all.
> 
> Not even a revelation like this would snap a dose of reality into these poor PTSD folks.  You'll do better convincing me of the existance of supernatural phenomenons over a 8ft tall 600 lb beast that doesn't leave a trace of his existance where he alledgedly lives.
> 
> The very least the mythical beast could do is learn to add coyotes and armandillo's to it's diet to help our deer and turkey populations..
> 
> You boys keep straining your eyes to see something in the woods that isn't there and your eyeballs are gonna pop out of their sockets.



Who says they don't eat coyotes already?   Of course not even buzzards eat armandillos unless they are flattened beyond recognition.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

gobbleinwoods said:


> Who says they don't eat coyotes already? Of course not even buzzards eat armandillos unless they are flattened beyond recognition.


 
So thats why the gooberment secretly imported yotes from Juarez to Hinesville. To feed the pet Bigfeets population down there on Stuart, but a couple of em' escaped before thay could get et and started makin babies and spreadin all over the state.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So thats why the gooberment secretly imported yotes from Juarez to Hinesville. To feed the pet Bigfeets population down there on Stuart, but a couple of em' escaped before thay could get et and started makin babies and spreadin all over the state.



Correct!!! and that is why the black helos can be heard on very still nights.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

gobbleinwoods said:


> Correct!!! and that is why the black helos can be heard on very still nights.


 I thought those were mosquitos??


----------



## Throwback

this thread is way better than "i'm mad, why must you shoot small bucks" 

T


----------



## olcowman

Reckon any bigfooters have given this any thought...

They are always a talking about wood knocking to bring them in, a baiting them with this and that and waiting around with a camera, they play all sorts of noises and hoop and holler trying to provoke a response from a bigfoot. Heck they's a feller in oregon what sprays some kind of "monkey in heat" all over his self and goes camping off in the woods... Some of these folks is a dying to meet them a sasquatch!

Well near as I can tell, all the bf folks have pretty much concluded that ol' bigfoot eats himself meat pretty regular, and the last time I looked I was 'meat' (well with a heap of grease for frying) and I bet a lot of them bigfooters is real tender...

They are real fortunate and don't even realize it. If bf wasn't a figment of their imagination, they might go to running short on bigfoot believers pretty quick like? reckon how long it would take 'em to associate them wood knocks with a dinner bell? I know they ain't no convincing these folks cause they already know that BF likes humans, wants to be your buddy, loves puppies and anything with Julia Roberts in it... and when they do find one they'll all sit around the campfire and sing Koom-By-Ya with Sasquatch and his family. 

This is another example of where one is required to dispell all notions of scientific facts (not to mention common sense) in order to belief in bf. Well the laws of nature ain't going to be ignored for long, and just like in california in the case of the cougars they quit hunting... an apex predator is sooner or later going to diversify his menu when he is squeezed out of his territory. This in turn has put folks out there a living on the outskirts of urban areas right in the food chain. Now think about something the size of a bf roaming around your woods hungry... if I do ever start believing in these things or see me one you'll all by God know it... I'll be the feller that shows up at deer camp and at the dove shoot with the 300 mag and all the grenades around his neck!!!


----------



## snookman

olcowman said:


> Reckon any bigfooters have given this any thought...
> 
> They are always a talking about wood knocking to bring them in, a baiting them with this and that and waiting around with a camera, they play all sorts of noises and hoop and holler trying to provoke a response from a bigfoot. Heck they's a feller in oregon what sprays some kind of "monkey in heat" all over his self and goes camping off in the woods... Some of these folks is a dying to meet them a sasquatch!
> 
> Well near as I can tell, all the bf folks have pretty much concluded that ol' bigfoot eats himself meat pretty regular, and the last time I looked I was 'meat' (well with a heap of grease for frying) and I bet a lot of them bigfooters is real tender...
> 
> They are real fortunate and don't even realize it. If bf wasn't a figment of their imagination, they might go to running short on bigfoot believers pretty quick like? reckon how long it would take 'em to associate them wood knocks with a dinner bell? I know they ain't no convincing these folks cause they already know that BF likes humans, wants to be your buddy, loves puppies and anything with Julia Roberts in it... and when they do find one they'll all sit around the campfire and sing Koom-By-Ya with Sasquatch and his family.
> 
> This is another example of where one is required to dispell all notions of scientific facts (not to mention common sense) in order to belief in bf. Well the laws of nature ain't going to be ignored for long, and just like in california in the case of the cougars they quit hunting... an apex predator is sooner or later going to diversify his menu when he is squeezed out of his territory. This in turn has put folks out there a living on the outskirts of urban areas right in the food chain. Now think about something the size of a bf roaming around your woods hungry... if I do ever start believing in these things or see me one you'll all by God know it... I'll be the feller that shows up at deer camp and at the dove shoot with the 300 mag and all the grenades around his neck!!!



Now that's funny right thar! I don't care who ya are!


----------



## DouglasB.

Man... I never imagine this thread lasting this long. I fully expected it to fizzle out....

By the way... the reason it is illegal to shoot them, is because of the fear of it being a human in a monkey suit. No more, no less. Ya see, even the government that is hiding them, knows they aren't there.... so they don't want some moron trying to scare someone getting shot. Honestly it makes perfect sense.


----------



## T.P.

I have one on film.....


----------



## Nicodemus

Well, I`m not qualified to say whether the critters exist or not, but I will say this. I`ve plundered a good part of South-Central Georgia, all the way to the Alabama line at the Hooch, coverin` just about all of SW Georgia. Never have a I seen any sign whatsoever, of said varmints. No racket either. If there is a South Georgia subspecies, it must be almighty good at stayin` hid, and hidin` its sign. 

If such a thing exists, it has to live a hunter-gatherer lifestyle. Do you research folks know what that means? Do you realize how much food something that big needs to survive? Explain to me how there would be no sign of such an activity of food gatherin`. The woods should be full of sign, and the resources depleted. I haven`t seen anything to lead me to believe any of it.


----------



## olcowman

Nicodemus said:


> Well, I`m not qualified to say whether the critters exist or not, but I will say this. I`ve plundered a good part of South-Central Georgia, all the way to the Alabama line at the Hooch, coverin` just about all of SW Georgia. Never have a I seen any sign whatsoever, of said varmints. No racket either. If there is a South Georgia subspecies, it must be almighty good at stayin` hid, and hidin` its sign.
> 
> If such a thing exists, it has to live a hunter-gatherer lifestyle. Do you research folks know what that means? Do you realize how much food something that big needs to survive? Explain to me how there would be no sign of such an activity of food gatherin`. The woods should be full of sign, and the resources depleted. I haven`t seen anything to lead me to believe any of it.



I think the bigfeets is blaming the coyotes?


----------



## testdepth

Any credibility for the Bigfoot believers was lost when this was posted, #185 I think.

This is one of the very reasons I say the Government knows about them. It has also been noted that when a very recent report was posted and the area named in that report, that soon afterward Black un-marked helicopters were seen flying around in the area as if looking for something. It has happened several times. That and the Black SUVs passing through the areas and not stopping when the land owners try to stop them.

It also is the reason we stopped posting recent reports or going to a general area description. 

Yeah, go ahead call us nuts but we know what we seen.

There was even a report of these Black helicopters doing "Hog" shooting at night with 50 cals. When did the Federal Government get involved with animal (Hog) control? That is what the local people were told when some of them asked the local law enforcement about what was going on.

Nicodemus,
That should answer your food question too.  The Government is shooting hogs at night from silent black helos so the Bigfoots can eat.  

I also heard that the Bigfoot is visiting gut piles used by hunting clubs in order to sustain his thirst for nutrient rich liver.  NCHILLBILLY that ones for you!


----------



## Nitram4891

olcowman said:


> Good Lord...
> 
> (1) Where does BF live?



In a cave...


----------



## watch1

olcowman said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's getting late, i been in the shop and have got to get to bed... but if your still up help me out with these...
> 
> #1- What reason on earth would the federal government have for supressing information about a creature like a bigfoot? just one good, compelling, hypothetical idea or wild conjenture that would entail our government to go to such lengths to hide a BF. I just don't see any down side for the gov too do this, if indeed a bf is ever confirmed. Plus it cost a lot of money to keep up black helicopters and who knows what the cost is to operate whatever org. is tasked with running around the country keeping bf hidden from the public.
> *Answer:* http://www.fws.gov/news/historic/1977/19771221.pdf
> 
> 
> #2- Can you show me another animal of any kind that is the size associated with a BF that can sustain itself on berries and leaves. I already know the answer to that, no unless they have multi-chambered highly developed digestive systems and they graze 12 - 14 hours a day. Now if one considers the fact that, beyond any shadow of a doubt, that in order to survive in many of the reported habitats a bf-like beast is going to have to be omnivorous with a heavy emphasis on protien rich meat (without which they would be relegated to rain forests and the habits associated with known larger primates where as they basically are either eating or sleeping/digesting to make room for more browse, 24/7 their entire adult lives) Or as Bfriendly pointed out they love liver (btw where did that come from?) which would be just the ticket to their survuval if they could find themselves 12-15 lbs a day. just how do they go about getting all this required meat, in what ever form, they need to fuel that big old body?
> 
> *Answer:* Bears and there are a lot of them.
> 
> #3-  (or 2A really) What in their supposed make-up would suggest an upper-tier predator? What traits and/or physical characteristics would make them a succesful predator? Is there another animal, past or present, similiarly supplied that was a predator? (if someone is fixing to say they hunt in great ol' big groups here... please consider first the implications of such a ridiculous statement and how this behaviour would fit in with their superb ability to remain mostly un-detected for the last 50+ years?)
> 
> *Answer:* Their ability to hide and to blend in to their surroundings. They can hide in a shadow. Organized and planned hunting. Speed and agility. Strength.
> 
> BTW - Bfriendly, my resources used in my posts are just what i said... general, accepted and verified thru all the proper channels and nothing more than basic science. You got modern encyclopedias? grab one...close your eyes and open a page, any page... point to somewhere in the book and now open your eyes... that is what I use. You want names? Newton, Freud, Robodeux, Melson, Gilstrap, Leakey,
> 
> I am looking at the possibilty of a bf in the most simply of terms that I feel comfortable with, proven facts and theorum based on research. It sort of evens it out for me, on one hand i got real science you can wrap your mind around, and in the other... a mythilogical creature that leaves no evidence behind, avoids millions of people with cameras, pops up all over the country with no apparant reasoning or pattern, etc. You see my approach yet? And you find fault with that? You are looking for answers from the BFRO? A crypto-man? You do realize that the information on those sites is not 100% reliable? If you think this is reason enough to think bf is real then there is no hope for you. Keep looking in there for your answers and you'll continue to hear exactley what you want to hear. Why bother venturing outside to debate, you don't have anything to offer except what other bf belivers have provided for you. To continue this is really pointless because I personally and anyone else grounded in the real world and not prone to fantasy, is not willing to accept the opinions and reports compiled by a bf dedicated entity or a person who runs around calling himself a made up title (cryptozoologist) as an objective, reliable, 100% accurate source of information strong enough to influence their opinion and thus totally disregard any further and existing scientific based analysis.  The current reputation and past history of the BFers in general is going to require a BF carcass hauled up on the 11 o'clock news before mainstream citizens will ever give these groups any respect again. You may wish to look on your own, outside of bf-world on a few of the points i have threw out? Otherwise you are trying to prove the unproven with a bunch of unproven evidence?



Reports like this one point to the idea that the Gov. knows about them. http://www.bigfootencounters.com/stories/edwards.htm

There are so many reports out there to back the idea that the Gov. Knows about these creatures. If anyone took the time to look they would know.

I would have answered your questions in more detail but I figure that no matter what time I spent on this I would be wasting it. If you can discard the over whelming evidence that these creatures have been seen from the time of the first explorers (and before) and continue to be seen, nothing I can say will change that. The evidence speaks for itself. 

Here are a few of them: http://lawnflowersjerkyandbigfoots.com/bigfootsgovernment.aspx

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I just spit ham sammich all over my monitor...


----------



## Da Possum

Holy crap this is some good stuff


----------



## Keebs

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just spit ham sammich all over my monitor...






hdm03 said:


> Holy crap this is some good stuff


 right up your alley??


----------



## Nicodemus

Mike, every critter out there, big and small, carnivore, omnivore, or herbivore, leaves sign of its foragin`, if you know what to look for. How come these big rascals don`t?


----------



## Smokepoler

It's all a Gubment conspiracy.
I wear my Tinfoil Hat at all times now.


----------



## crackerdave

While I'm a mite shy of 600 pounds,and a little less than a foot short of the 7 foot mark, I have lived in the woods without anybody knowing I was there for quite some time.The Ocala National Forest was my home. I wuz plenty hairy,and even _more_ stanky!


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's getting late, i been in the shop and have got to get to bed... but if your still up help me out with these...
> 
> #1- What reason on earth would the federal government have for supressing information about a creature like a bigfoot? just one good, compelling, hypothetical idea or wild conjenture that would entail our government to go to such lengths to hide a BF. I just don't see any down side for the gov too do this, if indeed a bf is ever confirmed. Plus it cost a lot of money to keep up black helicopters and who knows what the cost is to operate whatever org. is tasked with running around the country keeping bf hidden from the public.
> MONEY
> 
> 
> #2- Can you show me another animal of any kind that is the size associated with a BF that can sustain itself on berries and leaves. I already know the answer to that, no unless they have multi-chambered highly developed digestive systems and they graze 12 - 14 hours a day. Now if one considers the fact that, beyond any shadow of a doubt, that in order to survive in many of the reported habitats a bf-like beast is going to have to be omnivorous with a heavy emphasis on protien rich meat (without which they would be relegated to rain forests and the habits associated with known larger primates where as they basically are either eating or sleeping/digesting to make room for more browse, 24/7 their entire adult lives) Or as Bfriendly pointed out they love liver (btw where did that come from?) which would be just the ticket to their survuval if they could find themselves 12-15 lbs a day. just how do they go about getting all this required meat, in what ever form, they need to fuel that big old body?
> 
> BEAR..........X2
> 
> #3-  (or 2A really) What in their supposed make-up would suggest an upper-tier predator? What traits and/or physical characteristics would make them a succesful predator? Is there another animal, past or present, similiarly supplied that was a predator? (if someone is fixing to say they hunt in great ol' big groups here... please consider first the implications of such a ridiculous statement and how this behaviour would fit in with their superb ability to remain mostly un-detected for the last 50+ years?)
> 
> Bears.......Gosh could you imagine if they hunted in Groups.......I would think BF to be much more intelligent than Bears, but they would eat the same things
> 
> BTW - Bfriendly, my resources used in my posts are just what i said... general, accepted and verified thru all the proper channels and nothing more than basic science. You got modern encyclopedias? grab one...close your eyes and open a page, any page... point to somewhere in the book and now open your eyes... that is what I use. You want names? Newton, Freud, Robodeux, Melson, Gilstrap, Leakey,
> I dont have a new set of encyclos, I am one of those nut jobs that uses the internet for most stuff.But I did have a nice set a a kid growing up.........I slap wore out just about anything to do with Animals, reptiles etc...........I remember reading the small section about Bigfoot and the picture at the beginning.
> 
> 
> I am looking at the possibilty of a bf in the most simply of terms that I feel comfortable with, proven facts and theorum based on research. It sort of evens it out for me, on one hand i got real science you can wrap your mind around, and in the other... a mythilogical creature that leaves no evidence behind, avoids millions of people with cameras, pops up all over the country with no apparant reasoning or pattern, etc. You see my approach yet? And you find fault with that?Not fault, just a different conclusion. We just have different opinions on the matter. I see your approach, I prefer mine. You are looking for answers from the BFRO? A crypto-man? You Keep looking in there for your answers and you'll continue to hear exactley what you want to hear. Why bother venturing outside to debate, you don't have anything to offer except what other bf belivers have provided for you. To continue this is really pointless because I personally and anyone else grounded in the real world and not prone to fantasy, is not willing to accept the opinions and reports compiled by a bf dedicated entity or a person who runs around calling himself a made up title (cryptozoologist) as an objective, reliable, 100% accurate source of information strong enough to influence their opinion and thus totally disregard any further and existing scientific based analysis.  The current reputation and past history of the BFers in general is going to require a BF carcass hauled up on the 11 o'clock news before mainstream citizens will ever give these groups any respect again. You may wish to look on your own, outside of bf-world on a few of the points i have threw out? Otherwise you are trying to prove the unproven with a bunch of unproven evidence?


----------



## Throwback

did the US government allow the 9/11 attacks to happen or were they involved in any way?


T


----------



## DouglasB.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzZZZZzzzzzZZZZZzZZZZZZZ     is all I have to say about that up there ^


----------



## Dutch

Were the moon landings faked?

Was  Kennedy assassination by the .GOV ? 

Who is buried in Grant's Tomb?

Where is Jimmy Hoffa's buried?

WHO IS JOHN GALT?


----------



## Resica




----------



## bfriendly

Throwback said:


> did the US government allow the 9/11 attacks to happen or were they involved in any way?
> 
> 
> T



Well, they did not stop it, now did they 

Depending on your use of Allow, I dont know, but if I were to guess, I would say they did not know what was going to happen that day.


----------



## olcowman

Quick and to the point this time... i know Bfriendly and Mike probably want to watch Monsterquest tonight... Mike? What do you think the chances are that the document you linked is 'really' from the Dept of the Interior? Why? Why? How is the govt gaining anything by spending all this money keeping BF secret? Bfriendly, money? Where? Are folks paying them to keep BF a secret? Why not just open a bf park up and charge all the bfers to come and get their picture made with their pals? 

A bear... a bigfoot... do you see any differneces between the two? Bear with claws, big ol' teeth, 4 feet for pursuit, massive muscle in front to subdue and let the teeth and claws do the work, proportioned in the rear for speed bursts. Bigfoot as reported? Bi-Pedal, fingernails, sagittal crest and large temporal muscles, large chewing type teeth, (btw-both these traits are pretty good indications of a browser/herbivore) large upper body in comparison to lower (just like other primates use to pull down limbs for browsing?) Does one of these creatures described look a whole lot like successful carnivore? Does one look alot like a tropical forest bound large primate?

Hunting groups? Groups of like more than 1 or 2? Stealthy, can hide in a shadow? 'Organized' and planned hunts? Now we are talking about a whole gang of these things a plowing thru the woods, of course in an orginized manner with a firm plan, and doing what? Chasing deer? What do they do with them when they catch them? Stop and build a fire while one of them goes back to the secret cave to get the cooler and some bar-b-que sauce? What about that awful smell ya'll always mention when bf comes to visit. Do they take baths before going hunting or what? 

We got us big wad of bigfoots a chasing deer (reckon how many they got to catch a day to feed this hunting party of 600+ pound monkeys?) I reckon they are catching them somehow according to ya'll's responses and then I guess taking them human-like fingernails and cud chewing teeth and just go to trying to scratch the hide off and gnaw whatever they can? Hang on............... any minute now..........huh? I kinda expected to hear that tune from the twilight zone there for a minute? I mean you are trying to tell us that they accomplish all this practically in our backyards and still remain undetected by 99.99% of the people who spend time or live in these rural areas. (Ya'll need to quit trying to tape them bf hoops and hollers and see if you can sneak up on a bunch of them planning one of their hunting strategies an get that conversation on a tape recorder? You could post them on here and maybe give us some new tips to try next season?)

And finally... this quote from Watch1:_ "I would have answered your questions in more detail but I figure that no matter what time I spent on this I would be wasting it. If you can discard the over whelming evidence that these creatures have been seen from the time of the first explorers (and before) and continue to be seen, nothing I can say will change that. The evidence speaks for itself." _

There ain't no overwhelming evidence from the time of the first explorers, (or before) and they aint't none since, and there dang sure ain't nothing overwhelming about this latest spurt of bigfoot interest brought on by wide-spread availability of the internet. If anything it took the idea of such a creature entirely out of the realm of science and introduced such gems as government conspiracies, advanced telepathic abilties, connections to flying saucers and most noteworthy of all... it has taken bigfoot out of a few remote, unpopulated, wilderness areas of the pacific northwest and practically put him in the backyard of every bf nut in the U.S.

Where is all this incredible historical evidence that is so overwhelming? Is it as overwhelming as the fact that people are willing to whole-heartedly accept such a concept based on evidence that is generally inconclusive and often questionable at best, and without even an ounce of indisputable scientific corroboration. We sure have different opinions as far as the meaning of overwhelming??


----------



## olcowman

Posted by Bfriendly: "Bears.......Gosh could you imagine if they hunted in Groups.......I would think BF to be much more intelligent than Bears, but they would eat the same things"

You can imagine a bigfoot? I figured you'd imagine bears hunting in groups too?  But anyhow, on what do you base your statement concerning bf and bears sharing a common diet? Outside the fact that they are 'large' animals they share absolutely nothing else in common do they? Bf apparantly has no limits as far as his habitat if one accepts your bible of all things bigfoot, the BFRO's database? Bears aren't too successful outside of certain environments. Not to mention bears ain't invisible either like the bf, so we'd be seeing them if they moved to the suburbs like bf has....


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> Well, they did not stop it, now did they
> 
> Depending on your use of Allow, I dont know, but if I were to guess, I would say they did not know what was going to happen that day.



If they hadn't been so busy trying to keep ya'lls dang bigfeets a secret we might've had a heads up before this tragic event? I am tired of my tax money being throwed at a 10 foot tall monkey instead of the fight against terrorism!!! I am going to write my congressman right now! (then I'll wait on the fellers with the straight jacket to show up at the house?)


----------



## Throwback

HOLY SMOKES! 

"Bigfoot-the definitive guide" is on the history channel right now!

T


----------



## Resica

Thanks, I forgot.


----------



## slip

Throwback said:


> HOLY SMOKES!
> 
> "Bigfoot-the definitive guide" is on the history channel right now!
> 
> T



LOOK!


some tree's fell on each other.


----------



## olcowman

slip said:


> LOOK!
> 
> 
> some tree's fell on each other.



Shush now, quit being mean.... I am really watching this to see if i can learn something that'll make me a bfer... that and to see if they show them bf breastes... oh Lord here it is! I'll be back dreckley!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster

slip said:


> LOOK!
> 
> 
> some tree's fell on each other.



Hey! I'm watching it too!


----------



## watch1

oldcowman

I am not watching the Bigfoot show right now. I don't have sat. at home anymore. I have it at work and I work days. I watch the news and most other stuff online while at home. I couldn't find a stream for tonights show so I will watch it later.

In your question:
#2- Can you show me another animal of any kind that is the size associated with a BF that can sustain itself on berries and leaves.
Bears are near the size. Not all Bigfoot are 10 ft. tall you know. Most that are seen are around 7ft. I think.

I seems that Bigfoot does eat a largely veg. diet during the Spring and Summer and then switches to a more meat diet in Fall and Winter. 
As for why the Gov. doesn't come out with the truth. The Gov. may not be the ones holding the truth back but they are not letting what they know about them released. They may not know what to do about them and can not control them and that may be because they know what they are. If they are what we call Neanderthals how does that change things? Would it have an impact on religious beliefs if they turned out to be something near human but not?

Maybe there are powers that be that just don't want that can of worms opened. 

Do you think people go missing for asking to many questions?

Who makes them disappear?

Tell me that don't happen. They still haven't found Jimmy Hoffa.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## The Original Rooster

Ok, the critter looking in the window and watching me hang out clothes would scare the poop out of me too!


----------



## Throwback

good grief. I watched all I could stand. A handfull of over educated kooks  that are "wildlife experts" which if you listened closely were also "believers".  

Has that one english idiot never seen trees falling over in the woods? 

I wonder how many of the "stories" they were told by people that had seen bigfoot involved alcohol? 

I really got a kick out of the blonde that had one scare the bejeezus out of her and GUESS WHAT!! now she is standing around hollering for a bigfoot and they "heard" one but just BAAARELLY!  WOnder if it was olcowman hollering back at her?

Gee. I loved all those pretty dots on the map on an island in the ocean from the "sightings" and yet they STILL CANNOT FIND ONE. THis is your clue people! 

T


----------



## T.P.

The black/red haired chick is hot....


----------



## Resica

I'm enjoying it!


----------



## meatseeker

Facts. dinosoar bones have been found for many years. Egyptyian mummies and tombs as well. Old cave dwelling folks and many more fossils. 
Fact......we cannot "recover"not ONE piece of solid evidence.
Opinion........bigfoot is now extinct, the goverment turned loose coyotes to control their population but the yotes preyed heavily on the baby big feet(they don't reach maturity untill around age 78) and the bigfoot had become sterile from years of running from us and snagging his manhood on rose briar bushes. The females began to try and crossbreed with wild hogs, but were not aware the hogs had been cut and released. The last one was rumored to have worked at a West Virginia Hooters where she left with a local drunken redneck for a one night stand, and the two were never seen again................................................................so who knows what might show up in the woods someday? some locals even say on friday nights you can sometimes here groans of Hank Jr. songs with bloody screams and the faint smell of bud light and hot wings.


----------



## testdepth

I seems that Bigfoot does eat a largely veg. diet during the Spring and Summer and then switches to a more meat diet in Fall and Winter.
*How do you know this? * If none have ever been found how do you know their seasonal eating habits?  I could just as easily say that Bigfoot spends the winter eating out of dumpsters located behind Burger King at 3am in the morning when no ones around.[/COLOR]  I got a better answer, Bigfoot spends the winter hibernating like a bear 


As for why the Gov. doesn't come out with the truth. The Gov. may not be the ones holding the truth back but they are not letting what they know about them released. They may not know what to do about them and can not control them and that may be because they know what they are. If they are what we call Neanderthals how does that change things? Would it have an impact on religious beliefs if they turned out to be something near human but not?

Stop already with the government conspiracy coverup theory.  Aghhhh! So now the government is hiding Bigfoot because it would prove we all came from monkeys? Are you kidding!  The govt is hiding Bigfoot because it would disprove the bible teachings and upset those that are religous 

The government has captured all Bigfoots and is currently training them in underground bunkers and old missile silos for outer space exploration.  They are captured under darkness of night and transported by black helos, black C130s, black suburbans (black chevy volt is too dang small) and men in black. They are fed fruits, nuts and pig carcasses that the army shoots from the helos with their 50 cal sniper rifles. They are also fed food discarded from fast food restaurants and gathered at night by black dumptrucks.  Nasa will be sending them to Mars to start populating that planet.  They are already on the space station getting use to the atmosphere.  Why else are we doing all the exploration on Mars?.  That is why no one has found them.  I had to take off the foil hat cause the sharp points were really digging in to my brain. 



Mike (watch1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## olcowman

Well folks it looks as if this is it for me in this thread... I done had what you call one one of them there epiphenies! Yes sir, this show ain't even hardly an hour old and I have done come to a couple of profound conclusions....

First of all and i don't know why, but that gal with the red stripedy hair-do has bout got me tore up! I mean my dang hands are sweating an all... i ain't sure what it is... the hair? that fancy accent? I ain't felt this way since Anna Nicole Smith got her that tv show!!!

Secondly, and let me say I hate to brag on myself (not really, but I know I oughtta not) but I realize after watching this bigfoot special that I am actually more of a bf expert than some of the bf experts I been argueing with.... I don't know if i can prove it or not but i am purty sure these bf folks on this show have done come on here and read some of my posts? All the talk about the sort of habitats and groceries these things would require and how they got all the characteristics of a big monkey instead of a bear? how many times did I mention tropical rain forest type environments and anybody recall my timeline of how all these bf sightings exploded all over the country in the last 40 years? Bfriendly? YooHoo? Still want to argue with me about that feller what shot that movie?

It's obvious as the bigfoot in my backyard that these folks on this tv program has done plaguroused me and stole some of my bigfoot expert knowledge and turned it into a 2 hour bf special! I done had me a serious mad-on for awhile and thought about lawyering up on them... then I thought to myself... "What would Bigfoot do?" (thats the way us bf experts think) and I decided to 'make lemonade' so to speak, and would like to announce to all my friends on the GON forum here my brand new business venture which we will be hosting a grand opening (byob) a week from this saturday (if it ain't raining, as I ain't 100% sure my wife is going to let us use her horse barn or not) This will be the first of it's kind here in middle georgia and i done dug me up some markers and poster board and I'm currently drawing me up a sign to stick up down by the paved road. The name of this unique and exciting new enterprise:


*!!!BUBBA'S BIGFOOT RESEARCH FARM, LIVE BAIT AND APPLIANCE REPAIR!!!*​
We'll be going on bf hunting trips, have a us a bf shooting practice range, they'll be seminars and maybe a bf keg party or two, and of course they'll be lots of speech making and lecturing by middle Ga's premier bigfoot expert poet laurete...ME! Ya'll stay tuned for more details and I hate to be this way but for those of you needing anymore of my bf expert opinions and for those wanting to argue about all things sasquatch...well it's gonna cost you from now on.

(if your wondering about the fishing bait and fixing fridgeraters, well I still got to pay my bills... it may take a month or two for this bf stuff to really take off here in Meriwether county?)


----------



## Dutch

olcowman said:


> Posted by Bfriendly: "Bears.......Gosh could you imagine if they hunted in Groups.......I would think BF to be much more intelligent than Bears, but they would eat the same things"
> 
> You can imagine a bigfoot? I figured you'd imagine bears hunting in groups too?  But anyhow, on what do you base your statement concerning bf and bears sharing a common diet? Outside the fact that they are 'large' animals they share absolutely nothing else in common do they? Bf apparantly has no limits as far as his habitat if one accepts your bible of all things bigfoot, the BFRO's database? Bears aren't too successful outside of certain environments. Not to mention bears ain't invisible either like the bf, so we'd be seeing them if they moved to the suburbs like bf has....



I have ACTUALLY seen  bears in the wild.....unlike a bigfoot.


----------



## olcowman

Dutch said:


> I have ACTUALLY seen  bears in the wild.....unlike a bigfoot.



Sorry I can't comment on that.... unless you got a credit card?


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Well folks it looks as if this is it for me in this thread... I done had what you call one one of them there epiphenies! Yes sir, this show ain't even hardly an hour old and I have done come to a couple of profound conclusions....
> 
> First of all and i don't know why, but that gal with the red stripedy hair-do has bout got me tore up! I mean my dang hands are sweating an all... i ain't sure what it is... the hair? that fancy accent? I ain't felt this way since Anna Nicole Smith got her that tv show!!!
> 
> Secondly, and let me say I hate to brag on myself (not really, but I know I oughtta not) but I realize after watching this bigfoot special that I am actually more of a bf expert than some of the bf experts I been argueing with.... I don't know if i can prove it or not but i am purty sure these bf folks on this show have done come on here and read some of my posts? All the talk about the sort of habitats and groceries these things would require and how they got all the characteristics of a big monkey instead of a bear? how many times did I mention tropical rain forest type environments and anybody recall my timeline of how all these bf sightings exploded all over the country in the last 40 years? Bfriendly? YooHoo? Still want to argue with me about that feller what shot that movie?
> 
> It's obvious as the bigfoot in my backyard that these folks on this tv program has done plaguroused me and stole some of my bigfoot expert knowledge and turned it into a 2 hour bf special! I done had me a serious mad-on for awhile and thought about lawyering up on them... then I thought to myself... "What would Bigfoot do?" (thats the way us bf experts think) and I decided to 'make lemonade' so to speak, and would like to announce to all my friends on the GON forum here my brand new business venture which we will be hosting a grand opening (byob) a week from this saturday (if it ain't raining, as I ain't 100% sure my wife is going to let us use her horse barn or not) This will be the first of it's kind here in middle georgia and i done dug me up some markers and poster board and I'm currently drawing me up a sign to stick up down by the paved road. The name of this unique and exciting new enterprise:
> 
> 
> *!!!BUBBA'S BIGFOOT RESEARCH FARM, LIVE BAIT AND APPLIANCE REPAIR!!!*​
> We'll be going on bf hunting trips, have a us a bf shooting practice range, they'll be seminars and maybe a bf keg party or two, and of course they'll be lots of speech making and lecturing by middle Ga's premier bigfoot expert poet laurete...ME! Ya'll stay tuned for more details and I hate to be this way but for those of you needing anymore of my bf expert opinions and for those wanting to argue about all things sasquatch...well it's gonna cost you from now on.
> 
> (if your wondering about the fishing bait and fixing fridgeraters, well I still got to pay my bills... it may take a month or two for this bf stuff to really take off here in Meriwether county?)




It has gotten really tough to read your comments lately.........Your sarcasm deserves No response in debatable fashion................I loved the show, but like all else, until there is a Body, all will be inconclusive.
I must say though, Your credibility has become less and less as we are WEARING YOU OUT!

Your Sarcastic remarks and phrases like



> Well folks it looks as if this is it for me in this thread...



Makes me say...........SEEEYA!, But you will be back, cause you are  A Pronounced or self proclaimed Bigfoot  Expert
 Strange how one would call himself an EXPERT on something that Does Not Exist

You the man!


----------



## Nicodemus

Them varmints better be mindful who they throw rocks at. 

Yea, I actually broke down and watched a little TV last night. Ain`t yet decided if it was a waste of time or not, but it was amusin`.


----------



## dawg2

Did they ever figure out what this was?


----------



## dawg2

Throwback said:


> ...I wonder how many of the "stories" they were told by people that had seen bigfoot involved alcohol? Probably the same percentage when compared to people who are bitten by venomous snakes
> 
> I really got a kick out of the blonde that had one scare the bejeezus out of her and GUESS WHAT!! now she is standing around hollering for a bigfoot and they "heard" one but just BAAARELLY!  WOnder if it was olcowman hollering back at her?I watched that show  last night.  I thought that was convenient someone started hollering back...
> 
> Gee. I loved all those pretty dots on the map on an island in the ocean from the "sightings" and yet they STILL CANNOT FIND ONE. THis is your clue people! You would think somebody would have shot one.  If one came and ransacked my house, I would have proof.   Those folks just ran off
> 
> T


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

dawg2 said:


> Did they ever figure out what this was?


 
Another hollywood actor walking off of the set because they don't like the contract?


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> It has gotten really tough to read your comments lately.........Your sarcasm deserves No response in debatable fashion................I loved the show, but like all else, until there is a Body, all will be inconclusive.
> I must say though, Your credibility has become less and less as we are WEARING YOU OUT!
> 
> Your Sarcastic remarks and phrases like
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me say...........SEEEYA!, But you will be back, cause you are  A Pronounced or self proclaimed Bigfoot  Expert
> Strange how one would call himself an EXPERT on something that Does Not Exist
> 
> You the man!



Hey, I tried the intelligent discussion with you folks and that doesn't work, never has. I really think it is pretty darn funny that some of the same stuff that I mentioned as far what would make it impossible for a bf to live in all the spots ya'll contend they now occuppy, these same issues were emphasised in this bf program featuring a couple of your premier bf experts. How about your 'bear', apex predator theory? 

I got one question... how do you choose which facts or verifiable truths, even among those among you that are held in such high esteem, how do pick the one's to just absolutely ignore in order for bf to be real? Is it random?

Their ain't nothing left but sarcasm? This is not a personall attack on you or anybody else. I just find it incredible that in this modern time that their exists tens of thousands of people (maybe more) who honestly believe that bigfeet live, hunt, run in big packs from time to time, and raise their families right in folk's backyard all over the US. And they hold to this belief without a shred of conclusive evidence, based on (as far as I can tell) the accounts provided to them by those within their groups with the most fertile imaginations. (or maybe them that forgot to take their pills that morning)

I have no idea if the PG film is real or not, I lived in western Canada for a few years and I guarantee you there is some wilderness out there that BF could frolic in for years and possibly never run up on a human. For all I know the pacific northwest maybe full of them and they are quite adapt in surviving in this type of environment as that is the only plausible theory in relation to a north american ape and the reported appearance of a supposed bf. And this has been a fun little adventure for me as I really enjoy listening to and sparring with the bf folks that think along the lines of the few on this forum. I respect your opinion up to a certain point but the fact that this sort of bf believer, much as exhibited here, has absolutely no answers for the obvious contradictions to their tenet, have total faith in unsubstantiated recounts of bf sightings by complete strangers with zero credentials. And as just emphasized again, either are blind to or just choose to ignore anything contrary to their beliefs even when it is voiced by one of their own...

This sort of behaviour kind of makes me feel sorry for some of you folks in a way. If ya'll weren't so stubborn I'd send some of ya'll a check or a bag of groceries or something? But seriously, if you think you are seeing or hearing bigfoot around the southeast here or if black helicopters are following you around and shooing bf off ahead of you... tell the folks you love what is going on in your head please. Just let them know about your notions and thoughts....


----------



## olcowman

Nicodemus said:


> Them varmints better be mindful who they throw rocks at.
> 
> Yea, I actually broke down and watched a little TV last night. Ain`t yet decided if it was a waste of time or not, but it was amusin`.



Reckon folks is getting these bigfeet things mixed up with Ernest T. Bass? On a more serious note, you know how I know beyond a shadow of a doubt they ain't no bigfeet anywhere's around south east Tennessee? Cause if they was one, me and the rest of my poor ol' kin up in there would have been made to eat it a growing up... our menu back in them days was diversified to say the least. When I look back now, I realize I have dined on some stuff that would probably make a buzzard puke, but I sure don't recall no bigfoot, biscuits and gravy or nothing like that?


----------



## NCHillbilly

olcowman said:


> *!!!BUBBA'S BIGFOOT RESEARCH FARM, LIVE BAIT AND APPLIANCE REPAIR!!!*​
> We'll be going on bf hunting trips, have a us a bf shooting practice range, they'll be seminars and maybe a bf keg party or two, and of course they'll be lots of speech making and lecturing by middle Ga's premier bigfoot expert poet laurete...ME! Ya'll stay tuned for more details and I hate to be this way but for those of you needing anymore of my bf expert opinions and for those wanting to argue about all things sasquatch...well it's gonna cost you from now on.
> 
> (if your wondering about the fishing bait and fixing fridgeraters, well I still got to pay my bills... it may take a month or two for this bf stuff to really take off here in Meriwether county?)



Don't forget the most important part-you gotta lead groups out into the cow pasture in the middle of the night, play a recording of a monkey hollering,  and try to creep each other out listening for bigfoot, and jump and squeal every time something makes a noise. I bet people would pay a couple hundred bucks apiece for that experience. If that don't take off or you want to branch out, you can do the same thing in old hainted houses and barns, but without the monkey-hollering tape, and call it a "paranormal investigation." .


----------



## grouper throat

I can't imagine tarnishing my educational credentials like those "experts" on that board did on the show last night. Of course, if your education was bunk to begin with then I guess it doesn't matter lol. The only plausible theory I heard was from the Shaman injun....

T.P. I agree, the red/black haired women was decent to look at though. I think she's the only reason I watched the whole show.


----------



## dawg2

grouper throat said:


> I can't imagine tarnishing my educational credentials like those "experts" on that board did on the show last night. Of course, if your education was bunk to begin with then I guess it doesn't matter lol. The only plausible theory I heard was from the Shaman injun....
> T.P. I agree, the red/black haired women was decent to look at though. I think she's the only reason I watched the whole show.



What did the Shaman say?  I missed that part.


----------



## olcowman

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't forget the most important part-you gotta lead groups out into the cow pasture in the middle of the night, play a recording of a monkey hollering,  and try to creep each other out listening for bigfoot, and jump and squeal every time something makes a noise. I bet people would pay a couple hundred bucks apiece for that experience. If that don't take off or you want to branch out, you can do the same thing in old hainted houses and barns, but without the monkey-hollering tape, and call it a "paranormal investigation." .



I'm pretty sure that being out in the pasture, with a bunch of bf believers, a playing monkey hollering tapes... well I'd probably end up being the one most creeped out?

But you better quit mentioning money... you'll go on cause me to follow thru with this here idea of mine. Let's see here, a couple of hundred bucks times 10 bigfoot believers.... divided by.... anybody know how many of them 18 packs of Bud Light that would equal? I ain't much good at ciphering....


----------



## Smokepoler

Just got my shipment of Go-riller In Heat from the Atlanta Zoo! 
Been practicin' on my Tarzan call and ready to go out to Carter's Lake tonight!


----------



## Dub

watch1 said:


> Reports like this one point to the idea that the Gov. knows about them. http://www.bigfootencounters.com/stories/edwards.htm
> 
> There are so many reports out there to back the idea that the Gov. Knows about these creatures. If anyone took the time to look they would know.
> 
> I would have answered your questions in more detail but *I figure that no matter what time I spent on this I would be wasting it.* If you can discard the over whelming evidence that these creatures have been seen from the time of the first explorers (and before) and continue to be seen, nothing I can say will change that. The evidence speaks for itself.
> 
> Here are a few of them: http://lawnflowersjerkyandbigfoots.com/bigfootsgovernment.aspx
> 
> Mike (watch1)




  I never would have made you for a person who is concerned with wasting time....







11 pages of lunacy.   The humor just keeps drawing me back.  I'm simply amazed that folks with seemingly higher intelligence would buy into this stuff.  Young kids and even teenagers clinging to fun myths....but grown folks?  *Come on, man....*







For some idiotic reason, I continue to check in and read the nonsense.   The laughs keep coming.



The Tim Peeler videos were priceless, especially the 911 call.  He sounded like he'd been heavy into the moonshine...just about where you'd have to be to conjure up such a ridiculous tale.  I hope the call and officer's follow up didn't take one second away from important calls.  



Come on, man.....


----------



## olcowman

NCHillbilly said:


> If that don't take off or you want to branch out, you can do the same thing in old hainted houses and barns, but without the monkey-hollering tape, and call it a "paranormal investigation." .



I can tell you right now that ain't a happening. I don't know about your side of the mountain (we never went there much cause of all the democrats) but when I was a growing up bout all the churchs around here was somewhere's half way between an old-fashioned, foot washing, pentacostol tent revival and a scary voodoo ceremony! It never failed that a few times a year my Granny would manage to hem me up somehow or another and make me go to church with her. And brother, after you done sit thru a few hours of some of the devil casting out, tongue talking, pew jumping, spirit exercising, "I seed satan" story tellings, (throw in a fat lady a playing the piano and about the sorriest guitar picker you ever heard) that I have had to witness... you ain't ever going to want anything to do with none of that ghost huntin', or ouiji boards, or any other of that paranormal junk! I can't even stand to see it on the tv, no sir... I gotta stick to bigfoot on this'un.



Smokepoler said:


> Just got my shipment of Go-riller In Heat from the Atlanta Zoo!
> Been practicin' on my Tarzan call and ready to go out to Carter's Lake tonight!



Running thru the woods a yellin' like ol'tarzan while a smelling like a go-riller... in heat? Lord, I'd think that thru some more Smokepoler? I can't see no upside here if'n ya really did just happen to run up on one of them there bigfeet things. I mean, best case scenario... you end up as chunks in some bigfoot poo! On the other hand, and what would probably keep me from doing such a thing, is the fact that you could end up on the front page of one of them grocery store tabloids a telling about all them years you was forced to live as bigfoot's lover!!! See what I'm a saying here?


----------



## Smokepoler

OlCowman - Good point to ponder. Might ort to take my wife.


----------



## Nitram4891

This one just keeps getting better and better and better...  Everytime I read the word "bigfeets" I can't stop laughing.


----------



## grouper throat

dawg2 said:


> What did the Shaman say?  I missed that part.



He said the Shamans use to send their future leaders into the wild to become "closer" to nature. They would live in solitude for years at a time in the same areas in the Pacific NW.  The present-day Shaman they interviewed (BTW also an archaeologist) had found tools in the areas where his tribe didn't habitate and they considered holy land. This coincidently was where the Shaman future leaders were sent and where a concentration of the BF sightings occurred. This would only explain certain occurrences within the time period of the 19th and early 20th centuries, unless they are still practicing this.


----------



## olcowman

Smokepoler said:


> OlCowman - Good point to ponder. Might ort to take my wife.



Only if your sure you can outrun her! I mean real sure! This ain't going to be one of them times you want to be thinking back and going "dang, i'd never thought she could a run that fast?" while laying in a cave somewhere next to 600 pound hair covered monkey that smells like a cesspool and who just so happens to have one of his big ol' hairy arms draped over you that very minute?

My wife is too skinny for me to even consider this as an option...


----------



## watch1

I noticed that some of you are interested in the female of these "Bigfeets" as you call them.

In this report is a sketch of one of those California girls you use to dream about 

She is kinda cute don't you think?

http://www.bigfootencounters.com/stories/orleans1992.htm

Here is another one according to one witness, from the Southwest. Maybe all those stories about the Bigfeets taking the Indian women are not all lies and hoaxes.  

http://www.charlesmiddletonart.com/photogallery/licorice%2016.JPG

The one thing that stood out to me was the description of the eye color. Where did the Blue eyes come from?

I have read that there was a tribe of Native Americans that had Blue eyes.







Mike (watch1)


----------



## olcowman

watch1 said:


> I noticed that some of you are interested in the female of these "Bigfeets" as you call them.
> 
> In this report is a sketch of one of those California girls you use to dream about
> 
> She is kind of cute
> 
> Mike (watch1)



Uhhh, I don't think so Mike... the bigfeets I am going to start seeing is going to be a heap purtier than whatever that thing is they drawed over on that link... that'n there sort of looks like a cross between Wynona Rider and one off them cavemen off the insurance commercials?

This story is real suspect to start with... when you start your bigfoot tale with "we left the trailer park to go to the woods and pick mushrooms" it ain't helping your credibility none.


----------



## testdepth

dawg2 said:


> Did they ever figure out what this was?



That's a guy in a ghillie suit walking off camera


----------



## testdepth

Where do the Bigfoot believers say Bigfoot sleeps?
Does he sleep in a cave?
Does he dig a hole in the ground and sleep there?
Does he build a dwelling out of trees and branches?
Does he just curl up on the ground?
Do they sleep individually or with others?
I'd like a serious opinion on what the believers say.


What do you call a group of Bigfeets?


----------



## olcowman

testdepth said:


> I'd like a serious opinion on what the believers say.
> 
> 
> What do you call a group of Bigfeets?



An illusion?


----------



## Throwback

This thread is going down in history. 

T


----------



## T.P.

testdepth said:


> What do you call a group of Bigfeets?



Too many shrooms?


----------



## Nitram4891

olcowman said:


> An illusion?



Got you a new avatar...


----------



## Danuwoa

watch1 said:


> My cause is to get the truth out. Man I haven't posted 1/10th of what is going on out there. If you don't believe this you sure aren't going to believe the rest of it.
> 
> Lots more to all of this and if you can't wrap your mind around the idea that these creatures could be real, you sure are not going to believe the others things. No point in me even going there.
> Do you honestly believe that our Gov. is totally open with everything it knows? We are being used by our government as they play games with us. They say one thing and do another. What gets released is what they want to release. There are no "Leaks". They may say it is but it's all part of the plan. The military has been playing that game for years. Put a little real stuff into a lot of false stuff and feed it out. They did the same thing in WWI and WWII. Nothing new.
> 
> The madness is that most don't have a clue about what is really going on around them.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



Now I agree with some of that.  Some of it to a greater and lesser extent.

But black helicopters and government bigfoot conspiracies?  Come on man.  You have to see how crazy that sounds.  This is the sort of thing that makes people laugh at you when maybe they would have at least listened to what you had to say.

Like I said, I don't believe in Bigfoot but you did have some interesting things to say.  But you lost me with the tinfoil hat, black helicopter stuff.


----------



## Palmetto

testdepth said:


> Do they sleep individually or with others?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Pends on if they want to have more bigfeets.....


----------



## dawg2

Throwback said:


> This thread is going down in history.
> 
> T


I believe it has made the top 10


----------



## Minner

dawg2 said:


> I believe it has made the top 10



It's pretty good but the wendigo thread was better. And the one with the fellow who had the green eyed critter breaking limbs and jumping through the trees in the woods behind his house a year or two ago. I don't remember what happened with that one...


----------



## testdepth

olcowman said:


> An illusion?






Come on Bfriendly and Watch1 where do they sleep?

Caves
Trees like gorillas
On the ground exposed to the elements
Build a Tee Pee out of branches and trees
In a hole

They have to sleep somewhere don't they?


----------



## Throwback

testdepth said:


> Come on Bfriendly and Watch1 where do they sleep?
> 
> Caves
> Trees like gorillas
> On the ground exposed to the elements
> Build a Tee Pee out of branches and trees
> In a hole
> 
> They have to sleep somewhere don't they?



that englishman last night hinted that they might push a couple of saplings together and sleep in them. 

T


----------



## JustUs4All

They sleeps in UFOs.


----------



## crackerdave

They sleep _anywhere they want to!_


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

dawg2 said:


> I believe it has made the top 10


 
Top 10 what?


----------



## crackerdave

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Top 10 what?



Don't _make me_ poke you in yer ear!


----------



## slip

crackerdave said:


> They sleep _anywhere they want to!_



they sleep in our sheds at night, and that also explains why no one has ever found bigfoot scat....you _think_ you have mice....but really its bigfoot raisins.


its all starting to make sense now.


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Hey, I tried the intelligent discussion with you folks and that doesn't work, never has.
> Maybe you should try something else
> I really think it is pretty darn funny that some of the same stuff that I mentioned as far what would make it impossible for a bf to live in all the spots ya'll contend they now occuppy, these same issues were emphasised in this bf program featuring a couple of your premier bf experts. How about your 'bear', apex predator theory?
> Even that was inconclusive
> 
> I got one question... how do you choose which facts or verifiable truths, even among those among you that are held in such high esteem, how do pick the one's to just absolutely ignore in order for bf to be real? Is it random?
> Depends on where is comes from for starters, then I pretty much use my gut
> 
> Their ain't nothing left but sarcasm? This is not a personall attack on you or anybody else. I just find it incredible that in this modern time that their exists tens of thousands of people (maybe more) who honestly believe that bigfeet live, hunt, run in big packs from time to time, and raise their families right in folk's backyard all over the US. And they hold to this belief without a shred of conclusive evidenceNo Evidence can be conclusive without a BODY-There is plenty of evidence and clues, but without the elusive body, None can be conclusive, based on (as far as I can tell) the accounts provided to them by those within their groups with the most fertile imaginations. (or maybe them that forgot to take their pills that morning)
> 
> I have no idea if the PG film is real or notSure you do, you must KNOW for a FACT, it must be fake, they cannot exist, I lived in western Canada for a few years and I guarantee you there is some wilderness out there that BF could frolic in for years and possibly never run up on a human. For all I know the pacific northwest maybe full of themWHAT? and they are quite adapt in surviving in this type of environment as that is the only plausible theory in relation to a north american ape and the reported appearance of a supposed bf. And this has been a fun little adventure for me as I really enjoy listening to and sparring with the bf folks that think along the lines of the few on this forum. I respect your opinion up to a certain point but the fact that this sort of bf believer, much as exhibited here, has absolutely no answers for the obvious contradictions to their tenet, have total faith in unsubstantiated recounts of bf sightings by complete strangers with zero credentials. And as just emphasized again, either are blind to or just choose to ignore anything contrary to their beliefs even when it is voiced by one of their own...
> 
> This sort of behaviour kind of makes me feel sorry for some of you folks in a wayDont feel sorry for me, Unless you are figurin the bill for the appliance of mine you just fixed. If ya'll weren't so stubborn I'd send some of ya'll a check or a bag of groceries or something? But seriously, if you think you are seeing or hearing bigfoot around the southeast here or if black helicopters are following you around and shooing bf off ahead of you... tell the folks you love what is going on in your head please. Just let them know about your notions and thoughts....



I dont see dead people, and I have never claimed to see bigfoot.........but I believe it is possible; from you just said, you just might too. 
I dont feel sorry for folks too much, dont expect them to feel sorry for me either.


----------



## tournament fisher

i have hunted all my life. tell em t.  i have seen lots of things but no big foot. i have seen my big feet size 13


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> I dont see dead people, and I have never claimed to see bigfoot.........but I believe it is possible; from you just said, you just might too.
> I dont feel sorry for folks too much, dont expect them to feel sorry for me either.



Hey, I'll be the first to admit, I ain't got any idea if perhaps out there in the pacific northwest, in some isolated, far flung stretch of wilderness that a pack of these bigfeet might be having a grand ol' time of it? (they ain't seen no human since they ate D.B. Cooper) I may feel it is unlikely... but I can't say conclusively. But when we start talking about BF in Georgia, Alabama, Tennessee and other parts of the east and southeast.... I think it is preposturous to suggest such a creature could both maintain a breeding population, sustain themselves, and also remain hidden from the public. I base this on all of the factors we have brought up in this thread and I was pretty clear I think? Bottom line, they just ain't no way. 



tournament fisher said:


> i have hunted all my life. tell em t.  i have seen lots of things but no big foot. i have seen my big feet size 13



I got ya' beat... 15EE. I have a heck of a time getting shoes and boots. And folks foller me around when I go bare-footed a trying to make plaster-casts of my big feets?


----------



## Resica

tournament fisher said:


> i have hunted all my life. tell em t.  i have seen lots of things but no big foot. i have seen my big feet size 13



Ever seen a Least Weasel?


----------



## bfriendly

testdepth said:


> Come on Bfriendly and Watch1 where do they sleep?
> 
> CavesYes
> Trees like gorillasPerhaps
> On the ground exposed to the elementsI think so, sometimes, on the Ground, but Never exposed
> Build a Tee Pee out of branches and treesIts all speculation of course, but there are some very strange and Large Stick figures. Unfortunately, the one he found was not one of them.
> In a holeDoubtful
> 
> They have to sleep somewhere don't they?


I think so


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Hey, I'll be the first to admit, I ain't got any idea if perhaps out there in the pacific northwest, in some isolated, far flung stretch of wilderness that a pack of these bigfeet might be having a grand ol' time of it? (they ain't seen no human since they ate D.B. Cooper) I may feel it is unlikely... but I can't say conclusively. But when we start talking about BF in Georgia, Alabama, Tennessee and other parts of the east and southeastReally?  So, they can exist(sustain) over there, but not here? Ever heard of a Panther/Cougar?.... I think it is preposturousEverytime you lose your arguement you do..............kinda like a Democrat to suggest such a creature could both maintain a breeding population, sustain themselves, and also remain hidden from the public. I base this on all of the factors we have brought up in this thread and I was pretty clear I think? Quite Clear, however, your sources are not. Your sources only prove to the reader what it say within, which means, the info you got was only as good as the person who wrote it. Encyclopedia? Every heard of WIKIPedia? Do you trust that? I sir, do not, but it can be convincing, so I understand if you do, many folks have been taken by the Progressive Movement by means of Misinformation, they call education.Bottom line, they just ain't no way. Your bottom line sir, does not match my bottom line. BTW- a double negative =a postive, so again, Ain't no way=There is a way, so YOU have said it yourself, again
> 
> I hate to tell you this, but I think you are the one who has been Hoax upon.  I found plenty of sites where you can give them $ and they will PROVE BF does not exist
> 
> I got ya' beat... 15EE. I have a heck of a time getting shoes and boots. And folks foller me around when I go bare-footed a trying to make plaster-casts of my big feets?



You really would do that wouldn't you


----------



## watch1

Where do they sleep?

Pretty much any place they want to. 

Seriously, I was told of an encounter in which the person was deer hunting and was walking a game trail. He followed that trail into a real thick canebrake. It got so thick that he had to get down and almost crawl on his knees and when he came into an opening the cane was all laid down and there was a large tree in the middle of it. He had his mind on deer hunting and was thinking that he could put his climbing deer stand in that tree. As he stood up for a better look around he saw the Bigfoot about the same time it woke up and saw him. He said it was sleeping on its stomach like a baby with it's butt up. Arms and legs pulled in close and under it.

It sprang almost strait up and landed on it's feet and started grunting and swaying back and forth and it made a run at him and turned and went through the canebrake. He backed out of there as fast he could getting torn up by the briers  and thorns but he got out of there in a hurry.

That might not be where and how all of them sleep but if I wanted to be left alone I would find me a spot like that. Not many folks going in there looking around.

So there you have it. Believe it or not. You asked..I told you.

Did I pass you test?

I can only tell you what I know about them and if that does not satisfy you, no point even going any farther. 
It would seem that no matter what my answer would have been I am sure that some could find somehow to make a joke out of it.

I have answered it with what I believe is the truth. I trust the person that told me this. 

Mike (watch1)


----------



## watch1

Here is another story you might enjoy.

http://www.network54.com/Forum/61862/thread/974091951/last-974091951/Let+Sleeping+Bigfoot+Lie

Mike (watch1)


----------



## NCHillbilly

Resica said:


> Ever seen a Least Weasel?



Yep. A few. Tanned the last one I seen out and made a knife sheath out of it.


----------



## slip

watch1 said:


> Where do they sleep?
> 
> Pretty much any place they want to.
> 
> Seriously, I was told of an encounter in which the person was deer hunting and was walking a game trail. He followed that trail into a real thick canebrake. It got so thick that he had to get down and almost crawl on his knees and when he came into an opening the cane was all laid down and there was a large tree in the middle of it. He had his mind on deer hunting and was thinking that he could put his climbing deer stand in that tree. As he stood up for a better look around he saw the Bigfoot about the same time it woke up and saw him. He said it was sleeping on its stomach like a baby with it's butt up. Arms and legs pulled in close and under it.
> 
> It sprang almost strait up and landed on it's feet and started grunting and swaying back and forth and it made a run at him and turned and went through the canebrake. He backed out of there as fast he could getting torn up by the briers  and thorns but he got out of there in a hurry.
> 
> That might not be where and how all of them sleep but if I wanted to be left alone I would find me a spot like that. Not many folks going in there looking around.
> 
> So there you have it. Believe it or not. You asked..I told you.
> 
> Did I pass you test?
> 
> I can only tell you what I know about them and if that does not satisfy you, no point even going any farther.
> It would seem that no matter what my answer would have been I am sure that some could find somehow to make a joke out of it.
> 
> I have answered it with what I believe is the truth. I trust the person that told me this.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



so you mean to tell me, not only did your friend wake up a bigfoot during his nap, he also was looking at his booty?


man... 
no privacy out there for them bigfeet anymore.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

watch1 said:


> Where do they sleep?
> 
> Pretty much any place they want to.
> 
> Seriously, I was told of an encounter in which the person was deer hunting and was walking a game trail. He followed that trail into a real thick canebrake. It got so thick that he had to get down and almost crawl on his knees and when he came into an opening the cane was all laid down and there was a large tree in the middle of it. He had his mind on deer hunting and was thinking that he could put his climbing deer stand in that tree. As he stood up for a better look around he saw the Bigfoot about the same time it woke up and saw him. He said it was sleeping on its stomach like a baby with it's butt up. Arms and legs pulled in close and under it.
> 
> It sprang almost strait up and landed on it's feet and started grunting and swaying back and forth and it made a run at him and turned and went through the canebrake. He backed out of there as fast he could getting torn up by the briers and thorns but he got out of there in a hurry.
> 
> That might not be where and how all of them sleep but if I wanted to be left alone I would find me a spot like that. Not many folks going in there looking around.
> 
> So there you have it. Believe it or not. You asked..I told you.
> 
> Did I pass you test?
> 
> I can only tell you what I know about them and if that does not satisfy you, no point even going any farther.
> It would seem that no matter what my answer would have been I am sure that some could find somehow to make a joke out of it.
> 
> I have answered it with what I believe is the truth. I trust the person that told me this.
> 
> Mike (watch1)


 

I guess either that fella had a bad stopped up nose or the bigfoot had just taken a bath and his right guard was working well.

consistancy boys, that's all I ask for, just a smidgeon of consistancy in these feeble fabrications.


----------



## olcowman

Bfriendly? You just don't get it do you? It is not chinese math or some exotic, indecipherable, uncirculated research data... I just use fundamental science (ecology, biology, and anatomy mostly) I take simple, documented, conclusive scientific facts and then I take the compilation of reports and first hand accounts by eye-witnesses then lay it all out in front of me... at that point I just look at what is relative from the bf information that could be propable or at least a little possible within the realm of reality. 

An example: When a bfer tries to tell me a bear lives in the mountains of north georgia so therefore so could bf. Well in that bfer's mind that is evidence enough to believe in this creature whole-heartedly, but for the rest of the world (most of it anyway) that is to broad of a statement, with no foundation in any known scientific evidence to just embrace that opinion without further evaluation. You, based on your posts and lack of further substantiation,  see that a bear and a sasquatch are both big mammals and that is the end of your journey. I see two animals of a vaguely similiar size that other than that one thing, share nothing else in common that would lead one to believe that they could co-exist in the same environment with the same sources of nutrients. Further more, when one looks intelligently at the characteristics of a bf, there is some obvious physical traits and anatomical components which would certainly limit the type of habitat such an animal could thrive in. This is even more evident when these attributes are compared with what is known concerning similiar beasts of both the present and the past.

I don't know how to explain this any better. My conclusions are my own and are not concrete. But the hard evidence I use to come to these conclusions is indisputable. Your efforts, fortified by your references to various other bfers and their web-sites, are based on a combination of myths, conjecture and personal beliefs. If you really wish to debate this subject you will have to step out of the bf world and wet your feet in some facts and accepted standards. Their are no intelligent answers to the contrived and hypothetical presumptions that you are gleening from your participation in a bf web site. 

Is the last sentence in your last post directed at me? If so your going to have to enlighten me a little as I obviously missed something...


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep. A few. Tanned the last one I seen out and made a knife sheath out of it.



I know you have, you've seen everything!! Sure it wasn't a short tailed weasel.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Resica said:


> I know you have, you've seen everything!! Sure it wasn't a short tailed weasel.



No, I ain't seen anywhere near everything by a long shot. (Bigfeets for example.  ) Just spent a lot of time out there amongst it instead of being a productive member of society. . And  Yep-these are leasts we have here, not much bigger than a stretched-out vole. We have some long-tails, too, but I haven't seen one in years.


----------



## Resica

No Short Tailed Weasels down there?


----------



## doenightmare

olcowman said:


> Bfriendly? You just don't get it do you? It is not chinese math or some exotic, indecipherable, uncirculated research data... I just use fundamental science (ecology, biology, and anatomy mostly) I take simple, documented, conclusive scientific facts and then I take the compilation of reports and first hand accounts by eye-witnesses then lay it all out in front of me... at that point I just look at what is relative from the bf information that could be propable or at least a little possible within the realm of reality.
> 
> An example: When a bfer tries to tell me a bear lives in the mountains of north georgia so therefore so could bf. Well in that bfer's mind that is evidence enough to believe in this creature whole-heartedly, but for the rest of the world (most of it anyway) that is to broad of a statement, with no foundation in any known scientific evidence to just embrace that opinion without further evaluation. You, based on your posts and lack of further substantiation,  see that a bear and a sasquatch are both big mammals and that is the end of your journey. I see two animals of a vaguely similiar size that other than that one thing, share nothing else in common that would lead one to believe that they could co-exist in the same environment with the same sources of nutrients. Further more, when one looks intelligently at the characteristics of a bf, there is some obvious physical traits and anatomical components which would certainly limit the type of habitat such an animal could thrive in. This is even more evident when these attributes are compared with what is known concerning similiar beasts of both the present and the past.
> 
> I don't know how to explain this any better. My conclusions are my own and are not concrete. But the hard evidence I use to come to these conclusions is indisputable. Your efforts, fortified by your references to various other bfers and their web-sites, are based on a combination of myths, conjecture and personal beliefs. If you really wish to debate this subject you will have to step out of the bf world and wet your feet in some facts and accepted standards. Their are no intelligent answers to the contrived and hypothetical presumptions that you are gleening from your participation in a bf web site.
> 
> Is the last sentence in your last post directed at me? If so your going to have to enlighten me a little as I obviously missed something...



Assuming BF exists - I don't see a great stretch hypothesizing he would have a similar diet to bears. To support his large size, like a bear he would be opportunistic and an omnivore. If you believe the reports - many say he was eating roadkill, catching fish, eating dogs, livestock, garbage, etc, etc. Chimps eat meat - they are even cannibalistic. BF's would have be pretty non-finicky to make a living - if they existed.


----------



## watch1

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess either that fella had a bad stopped up nose or the bigfoot had just taken a bath and his right guard was working well.
> 
> consistancy boys, that's all I ask for, just a smidgeon of consistancy in these feeble fabrications.



Check the reports know it all. Not every-time a Bigfoot is seen is there an odor. In many cases there are but not every time. He did say there was a real musky odor like a wet dog but only noticed it when he got into the opening where the Bigfoot was.

That's all I have to say about it. Believe it or not. Go and live your lives in your bliss and be happy.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## olcowman

watch1 said:


> Where do they sleep?
> 
> Pretty much any place they want to.
> 
> Seriously, I was told of an encounter in which the person was deer hunting and was walking a game trail. He followed that trail into a real thick canebrake. It got so thick that he had to get down and almost crawl on his knees and when he came into an opening the cane was all laid down and there was a large tree in the middle of it. He had his mind on deer hunting and was thinking that he could put his climbing deer stand in that tree. As he stood up for a better look around he saw the Bigfoot about the same time it woke up and saw him. He said it was sleeping on its stomach like a baby with it's butt up. Arms and legs pulled in close and under it.
> 
> It sprang almost strait up and landed on it's feet and started grunting and swaying back and forth and it made a run at him and turned and went through the canebrake. He backed out of there as fast he could getting torn up by the briers  and thorns but he got out of there in a hurry.
> 
> That might not be where and how all of them sleep but if I wanted to be left alone I would find me a spot like that. Not many folks going in there looking around.
> 
> So there you have it. Believe it or not. You asked..I told you.
> 
> Did I pass you test?
> 
> I can only tell you what I know about them and if that does not satisfy you, no point even going any farther.
> It would seem that no matter what my answer would have been I am sure that some could find somehow to make a joke out of it.
> 
> I have answered it with what I believe is the truth. I trust the person that told me this.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



Mike... no joke necessary here but I will point out what I feel is something to consider here. Is it not a popular theory among the bf crowd that the bf possess these highly evolved senses and advanced intelligence. This has allowed them to remain mostly undetected and allowed them to avoid humans all over the country, not to mention all the trail cams and modern night vision equipment.

But for some reason, this hunter here in your story was able to crawl thru a mess of a canebreak (here I am assuming in hunting gear and a firearm) then had time to judge a nearby tree for placement of his deer stand (did he have one on him too?) and make a visual inspection of the posture of a sleeping bigfoot and finally the hunter stood up. And if I read it right, when he stood up, that woke this sleeping bigfoot. I got one question at this point... was this the Helen Keller of bigfeet or what. This don't jive with bigfoot's enhanced senses and near invisibility ya'll are always spouting around. Didn't you say they could hide in a shadow? Organize group hunting events? Perhaps even mimic our vocabulary? But an adult outfitted in hunting gear with a rifle can crawl right up to one thru a noisy canebrake while they take their afternoon nap?

I am really starting to smell something here... and settle down it ain't no bigfoot neither. This sort of contradictory ancedotal reporting is found all over bf websites. To honestly belief in bigfoot I guess you what... just ignore the parts that don't match your model bf or ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

watch1 said:


> Check the reports know it all. Not every-time a Bigfoot is seen is there an odor. In many cases there are but not every time. He did say there was a real musky odor like a wet dog but only noticed it when he got into the opening where the Bigfoot was.
> 
> That's all I have to say about it. Believe it or not. Go and live your lives in your bliss and be happy.
> 
> Mike (watch1)


 
I could put it in a politically correct, more pleasing paragraph, but considering the evidence, or more accurately lack of, and inconsistancy's in accounts resembling more of what they have heard in other stories why bother. Life is too short.


----------



## doenightmare

olcowman said:


> Mike... no joke necessary here but I will point out what I feel is something to consider here. Is it not a popular theory among the bf crowd that the bf possess these highly evolved senses and advanced intelligence. This has allowed them to remain mostly undetected and allowed them to avoid humans all over the country, not tomention all the trail cams and modern night vision equipment.
> 
> But for some reason, this hunter here in your story was able to crawl thru a mess of a canebreak (here I am assuming in hunting gear and a firearm) then had time to judge a nearby tree for placement of his deer stand (did he have on him too?) and make a visual inspection of the posture of a sleeping bigfoot and finally the hunter stood up. And if I read it right, he then stood up and that woke this sleeping bigfoot. I got one question at this point... was this the Helen Keller of bigfeet or what. This don't jive with bigfoot's enhanced senses and near invisibility ya'll are always spouting around. Didn't you say they could hide in a shadow? Organize group hunting events? Perhaps even mimic our vocabulary? But an adult outfitted in hunting gear with a rifle can crawl right up to one thru a noisy canebrake while they take their afternoon nap?
> 
> I am really starting to smell something here... and settle down it ain't no bigfoot neither. This sort of contradictory ancedotal reporting is found all over bf websites. To honestly belief in bigfoot I guess you what... just ignore the parts that don't match your model bf or what?



Uncle olcowman - why do you hate Mr Bigfoot? He never done nothin' to ya; cept' wanna be friends.


----------



## olcowman

doenightmare said:


> Assuming BF exists - I don't see a great stretch hypothesizing he would have a similar diet to bears. To support his large size, like a bear he would be opportunistic and an omnivore. If you believe the reports - many say he was eating roadkill, catching fish, eating dogs, livestock, garbage, etc, etc. Chimps eat meat - they are even cannibalistic. BF's would have be pretty non-finicky to make a living - if they existed.



The biggest problem I see is the anatomical differences of the two animals. The bear is built and equipped to be omnivorous, he has large canines, claws, powerful for-end, etc. all of which was evolved for digging up rodents and/roots, ripping and tearing meat, running down and dispatching prey, defending cached kills, rolling logs for insect larvae.... it is easy to see that the bear is opportunistic and he is built for a diversity of duty. He has the ability to procure protien rich meat as well as the attributes to utilize browse in leaner times. His evolution has made him adaptable and is what makes the bear a true apex predator.

On the other hand we have bigfoot, who according to reports possesses all the same characteristics that are common to upper level, large primates thru out history. The sagital crest and large flat teeth for chewing vegetation, the long fore-limbs and robust upper body for pulling at limbs and tree tops in order to obtain leaves, large, well-defined mid-section to hold a specialized, long, digestive tract specifically evolved to effeciently process vegetation, bf is bi-pedal (how many bi-pedal carnivores can you name?). There is simple nothing (outside some unsubstatiated reports on bf websites) that would suggest in anyway that bf is a carnivore or even an omnivore. 

The idea of trying to compare a bf to a bear is ridiculous to start with and is the result of some bf enthusiasts' fragile hold on reality and their deperate efforts to convince us that bf lives next door. Why not compare bigfoot to the gorilla of which he shares an almost identical physical build and both exhibit the same tools key to their survivals. This is another contentious issue with the bfers and very unpopular. Why? Becaue it contradicts their propoganda and is more than compelling evidence that bigfoot can not exist in North America  (outside of a very limited area of the pacific northwest and that is a stretch). Historically, large primates have never been found outside of very specific areas that certain highly evolved physical characteristics allow them to thrive under less than ideal conditions. These same, identical characteristics are commonly related in reports of bigfoot physical descriptions. The gorillas have no competition within their environments simply because no other animal can survive on the nutrition in those environs. If you put a bear in the same habitat, once he ate the last gorilla he would starve to death as he lacks the means to reach most of the nutrients and if he somehow managed to eat browse, he can't extract sustainable nutrient content from it with his simple digestive tract. 

Bigfoot and bear? No way... Bigfoot and gorilla? I can see it... I will start worrying about bigfoot around here when I look out the window one morning and see a fat gorilla eating my wife's ferns...


----------



## olcowman

doenightmare said:


> Uncle olcowman - why do you hate Mr Bigfoot? He never done nothin' to ya; cept' wanna be friends.



Well look... I didn't want to bring this up.... and it was a long, long time ago and I was awful young then... and ya'll no how dark and smoky it can get at one of them VFW dances... I'd been drankin' since the day before, and not just beer neither... I reckon I noticed she was purty tall while we was a slow dancing... and when she grabbed my hand and started a yanking me to the woods out back, I was thinking "kinky"? Oh yeah! I'm your huckleberry.... it was pitch black dark in them woods I'm telling ya... I kept telling her "Baby you can take that mohair sweater off if you want too".....



Well the next morning when I woke up.... let's just say i felt violated and I looked like I'd spent the night in a croaker sack with two wild cats(not to mention I smelt like something that'd made a buzzard puke)!  I ain't never done nothing but hate on bigfeets since then....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Ya'll are bunch of long winded folks!!

It would take me 3 hours to type out Ya'lls responses!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ya'll are bunch of long winded folks!!


 
Lot's of wind. You nailed it.


----------



## doenightmare

olcowman said:


> The biggest problem I see is the anatomical differences of the two animals. The bear is built and equipped to be omnivorous, he has large canines, claws, powerful for-end, etc. all of which was evolved for digging up rodents and/roots, ripping and tearing meat, running down and dispatching prey, defending cached kills, rolling logs for insect larvae.... it is easy to see that the bear is opportunistic and he is built for a diversity of duty. He has the ability to procure protien rich meat as well as the attributes to utilize browse in leaner times. His evolution has made him adaptable and is what makes the bear a true apex predator.
> 
> On the other hand we have bigfoot, who according to reports possesses all the same characteristics that are common to upper level, large primates thru out history. The sagital crest and large flat teeth for chewing vegetation, the long fore-limbs and robust upper body for pulling at limbs and tree tops in order to obtain leaves, large, well-defined mid-section to hold a specialized, long, digestive tract specifically evolved to effeciently process vegetation, bf is bi-pedal (how many bi-pedal carnivores can you name?). There is simple nothing (outside some unsubstatiated reports on bf websites) that would suggest in anyway that bf is a carnivore or even an omnivore.
> 
> The idea of trying to compare a bf to a bear is ridiculous to start with and is the result of some bf enthusiasts' fragile hold on reality and their deperate efforts to convince us that bf lives next door. Why not compare bigfoot to the gorilla of which he shares an almost identical physical build and both exhibit the same tools key to their survivals. This is another contentious issue with the bfers and very unpopular. Why? Becaue it contradicts their propoganda and is more than compelling evidence that bigfoot can not exist in North America  (outside of a very limited area of the pacific northwest and that is a stretch). Historically, large primates have never been found outside of very specific areas that certain highly evolved physical characteristics allow them to thrive under less than ideal conditions. These same, identical characteristics are commonly related in reports of bigfoot physical descriptions. The gorillas have no competition within their environments simply because no other animal can survive on the nutrition in those environs. If you put a bear in the same habitat, once he ate the last gorilla he would starve to death as he lacks the means to reach most of the nutrients and if he somehow managed to eat browse, he can't extract sustainable nutrient content from it with his simple digestive tract.
> 
> Bigfoot and bear? No way... Bigfoot and gorilla? I can see it... I will start worrying about bigfoot around here when I look out the window one morning and see a fat gorilla eating my wife's ferns...



We got the same teefers - we eat meat...


----------



## Throwback

Resica said:


> No Short Tailed Weasels down there?



what does an animal that is 100% known to exist have to do with trying to prove  fantasy exists? 

T


----------



## Resica

Throwback said:


> what does an animal that is 100% known to exist have to do with trying to prove  fantasy exists?
> 
> T


Just because he hasn't seen something doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## testdepth

olcowman said:


> Mike... no joke necessary here but I will point out what I feel is something to consider here. Is it not a popular theory among the bf crowd that the bf possess these highly evolved senses and advanced intelligence. This has allowed them to remain mostly undetected and allowed them to avoid humans all over the country, not to mention all the trail cams and modern night vision equipment.
> 
> But for some reason, this hunter here in your story was able to crawl thru a mess of a canebreak (here I am assuming in hunting gear and a firearm) then had time to judge a nearby tree for placement of his deer stand (did he have one on him too?) and make a visual inspection of the posture of a sleeping bigfoot and finally the hunter stood up. And if I read it right, when he stood up, that woke this sleeping bigfoot. I got one question at this point... was this the Helen Keller of bigfeet or what. This don't jive with bigfoot's enhanced senses and near invisibility ya'll are always spouting around. Didn't you say they could hide in a shadow? Organize group hunting events? Perhaps even mimic our vocabulary? But an adult outfitted in hunting gear with a rifle can crawl right up to one thru a noisy canebrake while they take their afternoon nap?
> 
> I am really starting to smell something here... and settle down it ain't no bigfoot neither. This sort of contradictory ancedotal reporting is found all over bf websites. To honestly belief in bigfoot I guess you what... just ignore the parts that don't match your model bf or ???



Mr. OLCOWMAN don't you go trying to defeat them with reality!  
The whole bubble will burst.  This guy was able to crawl on his belly through cane and briars wearing his gun and his deer stand and never woke the Bigfoot until he was close enough to slap him on the butt?  I have crawled through brush and briars like that and it is not to stealthy to say the least.  Plenty of noise to wake a Bigfoot that avoids humans at all costs.  That story doesn't fit the Bigfoot template!


----------



## Throwback

Resica said:


> Just because he hasn't seen something doesn't mean it doesn't exist.



I knew what you were doing. 

Problem with this is a least weasel EXISTS and has been trapped thousands of times over each year. 

Bigfoot hasn't because it don't

T


----------



## testdepth

There's a trap in Oregon thats been there since the 70s and they never caught a Bigfoot.  Caught alot of weak minded people though.


----------



## watch1

testdepth said:


> Mr. OLCOWMAN don't you go trying to defeat them with reality!
> The whole bubble will burst.  This guy was able to crawl on his belly through cane and briars wearing his gun and his deer stand and never woke the Bigfoot until he was close enough to slap him on the butt?  I have crawled through brush and briars like that and it is not to stealthy to say the least.  Plenty of noise to wake a Bigfoot that avoids humans at all costs.  That story doesn't fit the Bigfoot template!



I never said he had his stand. He had a rifle with him but that was all. He was taking it slow going in and there was a trail in that he was following. It just got narrower the farther in he got. When he saw the tree in the middle of the clearing, he thought about putting his stand there..at a later date. That was before he had the encounter.

Now you wonder why didn't he shoot. He almost did, but like I said, it turned and went into the cane. It shook him up pretty good and he got out, backing out all the way, with his rifle ready. The reason he got tore up by the thorns.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## watch1

olcowman said:


> Well look... I didn't want to bring this up.... and it was a long, long time ago and I was awful young then... and ya'll no how dark and smoky it can get at one of them VFW dances... I'd been drankin' since the day before, and not just beer neither... I reckon I noticed she was purty tall while we was a slow dancing... and when she grabbed my hand and started a yanking me to the woods out back, I was thinking "kinky"? Oh yeah! I'm your huckleberry.... it was pitch black dark in them woods I'm telling ya... I kept telling her "Baby you can take that mohair sweater off if you want too".....
> 
> 
> 
> Well the next morning when I woke up.... let's just say i felt violated and I looked like I'd spent the night in a croaker sack with two wild cats(not to mention I smelt like something that'd made a buzzard puke)!  I ain't never done nothing but hate on bigfeets since then....



Poor choice of women. I don't think I would have told that.

I guess all that drinking burnt up a few brain cells didn't it.
But I'm the crazy one..right.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## watch1

If only they were real.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/video/flv/generic.html?s=inwi10s22a3q81f

Seems like there are a lot of folks like that out there.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Resica

Throwback said:


> I knew what you were doing.
> 
> Problem with this is a least weasel EXISTS and has been trapped thousands of times over each year.
> 
> Bigfoot hasn't because it don't
> 
> T


And I knew what you were doin!!


----------



## Otis

I wonder why people who say there is no bigfoot continue to post in this thread. I think they secretly believe and hope in private that bigfoot exist, some of them seem to know so much about them it makes me wonder if they ain't closet bigfeet themselves trying to throw the rest of us off.


----------



## bfriendly

Otis said:


> I wonder why people who say there is no bigfoot continue to post in this thread. I think they secretly believe and hope in private that bigfoot exist, some of them seem to know so much about them it makes me wonder if they ain't closet bigfeet themselves trying to throw the rest of us off.



AMAZING Aint it


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Bfriendly? You just don't get it do you? It is not chinese math or some exotic, indecipherable, uncirculated research data... I just use fundamental science (ecology, biology, and anatomy mostly) I take simple, documented, conclusive scientific facts and then I take the compilation of reports and first hand accounts by eye-witnesses then lay it all out in front of me... at that point I just look at what is relative from the bf information that could be propable or at least a little possible within the realm of reality. What you are calling facts, are actually Theories. When you say an area cannot sustain such critters, that is only speculation/theory, but you call them proven facts
> 
> An example: When a bfer tries to tell me a bear lives in the mountains of north georgia so therefore so could bfIf a BFer tried to tell me that, I would not necessarily agree with them. Well in that bfer's mind that is evidence enough to believe in this creature wholeNot only have you been talking to the WRONG BFers, but you have been reading the Wrong material as well.-heartedly, but for the rest of the world (most of it anyway) that is to broad of a statement, with no foundation in any known scientific evidence to just embrace that opinion without further evaluationI agree. You, based on your posts and lack of further substantiation,  see that a bear and a sasquatch are both big mammals and that is the end of your journey. I see two animals of a vaguely similiar size that other than that one thing, share nothing else in common that would lead one to believe that they could co-exist in the same environment with the same sources of nutrients. Further more, when one looks intelligently at the characteristics of a bf, there is some obvious physical traits and anatomical components which would certainly limit the type of habitat such an animal could thrive inPlease elaborate. This is even more evident when these attributes are compared with what is known concerning similiar beasts of both the present and the past.
> 
> I don't know how to explain this any better. My conclusions are my own and are not concreteOr Factual. But the hard evidenceTheories I use to come to these conclusions is indisputableNot by a longshot. Your efforts, fortified by your references to various other bfers and their web-sites, are based on a combination of myths, conjecture and personal beliefs. If you really wish to debate this subject you will have to step out of the bf world and wet your feet in some facts and accepted standards. Their are no intelligent answers to the contrived and hypothetical presumptions that you are gleening from your participation in a bf web site.
> 
> Is the last sentence in your last post directed at me?Yes and I am afraid you have missed alot If so your going to have to enlighten me a little as I obviously missed something...




Please read and go over this study, maybe you can Prove what the hairs/fibers are; by the photos. I am sure you will say the fibers are all faked/photoshopped.....but take a look

http://bfro.net/news/hair_gallery.asp


----------



## bfriendly

This is NOT the video I was looking for and this guy might be a quack/hoaxer, but a FEW of the tree formations, dont seem to be natural occurances...........there is a really good one, but I cant find it and I have to go to work

Check you guys out this afternoon


----------



## olcowman

Otis said:


> I wonder why people who say there is no bigfoot continue to post in this thread. I think they secretly believe and hope in private that bigfoot exist, some of them seem to know so much about them it makes me wonder if they ain't closet bigfeet themselves trying to throw the rest of us off.



HMMM? Who could this be?

Otis, it's the 21st century my friend... being well read and intelligent shouldn't be so frightening and intimidating for you. They pretty much quit burning folks at the stake for using logic to dispel myth sometime in the 1600s. If it is causing you this much discomfort maybe I can dunb it down a little for ya'll? Reckon that would make you feel better?

Can you think of a compelling reason why I or anyone else would "secretly believe and hope in private" that bf is real? You really want to know my motivation for hanging in here? Seriously? Pure fun and enjoyment.... nothing more. I can't wait to check on here when time allows and see what utter non-sense or whimsical pearl of wisdom will pop-up from the believers and near-believers. I have laughed until my gizzard hurt at the tenacity of the bfers while facing such opposition, all the while without any legitimate rebuttle or even serious consideration of the 'tough' questions. 

It's kinda like watching 2 people having duel, and one of them's a bad shot and the other didn't bring no bullets. I guess i'll take the credit for being the bad shot because despite my efforts I haven't gotten a serious reply or respectful piece of evidence out of the bf lovers yet. But at least I had enough sense to bring plenty of bullets.... besides I'm having more fun than a sissy in boystown!


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> Please read and go over this study, maybe you can Prove what the hairs/fibers are; by the photos. I am sure you will say the fibers are all faked/photoshopped.....but take a look
> 
> http://bfro.net/news/hair_gallery.asp



Man you got to be the Forest Gump of bigfoot believers. Your responses (in blue) are asinine and don't make a lick of sense. You are one of the bf brainiacs that brought up the bear/bigfoot comparison. Stating an animal shows characteristics that would lilmit its habitat ain't a 'theory' genious... it is a fact! And the established principals of science concerning wildlife biology, sorry facts too! You would be better off to ignore a few more parts of my posts than you currently have... your getting in over your head here and starting to embarress yourself?

I blowed the sweet milk from my cereal thru my nose and all over my keyboard when I read where you posted that I "was missing a lot"  Please enlighten me! Be real specific for me... I mean if you have posted something on here credible or half way reasonable... Lord almighty i sure must have missed it! 

Yeah I probably burnt out some brain cells in my 'heavy' drinking days... but thank goodness i still got enough left to keep me from running around telling folks I believe that a 10 foot tall, 600 pound monkey is a running around in the woods around the state!


----------



## Throwback

why can't they find a bigfoot on an inhabited island where a bajillion "sightings" have taken place?


T


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Otis said:


> I wonder why people who say there is no bigfoot continue to post in this thread. I think they secretly believe and hope in private that bigfoot exist, some of them seem to know so much about them it makes me wonder if they ain't closet bigfeet themselves trying to throw the rest of us off.


 
I think if I were you I'd be worrying more about taking a plug out of my S-2's rear end for screwing up this weeks Intel and less about the abominable snow man's mythical cousin.


----------



## Jighead

I have hunted all over these mountains night and day and have never seen or heard anything that would make me think bigfoot is near, so I do have my doubts.On the other hand,if someone seen something and they are convinced of what they saw or heard, who am I or anyone else on here to be arrogant enough to tell them exactly what they experienced. Where you there ? I know I wasn't. I don't think this thread was made to amuse anyone, Andy Griffith reruns are pretty good for that.


----------



## Smokepoler

Bigfoot Recon - Night 3. 
Me and the Missus went out last night to Carter's. I didn't have the o-ficial Tin Foil hat for her, so she improvised and dyed her bangs purple. After much sweet talkin' on my part, I convinced her to spritz with the Go-riller Mist. It wuz snowin'. I thought this might help in our mission as Bigfoots and "Bominable Snowmen is kin.After tree beatin' and Trazan hollerin' we set in for a watch. Glassin' over the ridges at one point I thought I seen a Bigfoot's Butt where he was asleepin' but it turned out to be a stump. Then, as I looked at my wife with her new harido and caught a whiff, I got to feelin' frisky and we went to the house.


----------



## olcowman

Jighead said:


> I have hunted all over these mountains night and day and have never seen or heard anything that would make me think bigfoot is near, so I do have my doubts.On the other hand,if someone seen something and they are convinced of what they saw or heard, who am I or anyone else on here to be arrogant enough to tell them exactly what they experienced. Where you there ? I know I wasn't. I don't think this thread was made to amuse anyone, Andy Griffith reruns are pretty good for that.



Thank you for chiming in here with your enlightening comments... perhaps they would be even more productive if they were a little bit relative to the thread. But it is nice to know that the wannabe forum police are alert and on the job!

Ain't nobody calling anyone a liar here, we are just having an enjoyable but rigorous debate concerning the possibilty of such a creature existing in our rural areas of the southeast... if you don't mind can you point out some of the specific threads that are intended to amuse folks I'll move on and you can jump in here and tell them about all the bigfoot you see up in white county? I ain't going to waste my time arguing the impossible if I ain't having a good ol' time!


----------



## testdepth

Smokepoler said:


> Bigfoot Recon - Night 3.
> Me and the Missus went out last night to Carter's. I didn't have the o-ficial Tin Foil hat for her, so she improvised and dyed her bangs purple. After much sweet talkin' on my part, I convinced her to spritz with the Go-riller Mist. It wuz snowin'. I thought this might help in our mission as Bigfoots and "Bominable Snowmen is kin.After tree beatin' and Trazan hollerin' we set in for a watch. Glassin' over the ridges at one point I thought I seen a Bigfoot's Butt where he was asleepin' but it turned out to be a stump. Then, as I looked at my wife with her new harido and caught a whiff, I got to feelin' frisky and we went to the house.




Come on don't hold out, photos please!! 
A youtube video of this would be huge!


----------



## Big7

Throwback said:


> why can't they find a bigfoot on an inhabited island where a bajillion "sightings" have taken place?
> 
> 
> T



Cause there ain't one?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jighead said:


> . I don't think this thread was made to amuse anyone, Andy Griffith reruns are pretty good for that.


 
That point has been addressed. Thank you for your errant opinion though.


----------



## olcowman

Either this thread has picked up more crazies... or I've done went crazy right along with 'em?


I know how this bigfoot bunch has got so many members to join up with them... heck they wore them down! I done feel like I've had a whole 55 gallon drum of sasquatch opened up and poured on me... I tried logic, getting on their level, used some purty big names a time or two, tried some sharp sarcasm and a tad of just pure-d meaness.... I swear they believe in them now even more than when this thread started? These bfers are hard core, gullible... but hardcore!


----------



## testdepth

*Bigfoot Mating Season Underway In Florida Everglades*

Leading researcher on the skunkape! You Bigfoot believers are some really authentic experts. 

According to this Bigfoot Expert, here in a few months they will be mating again.  SMOKEPOLER You should wait until May 2011 to pull out the Gorilla Juice! 

It's Bigfoot mating season in the Florida Everglades and researcher Dave Shealy says this furry creature is attracted to women on their periods.

Thursday, May 13, 2010 17:10 GMT

OCHOPEE, Fla. (Wireless Flash - FlashNews) – Bigfoot mating season is underway in the Florida Everglades and the furry, creature is out for blood. 
Dave Shealy, an RV park owner in Ochopee, Florida, is the leading researcher of the Skunk Ape, Bigfoot’s “smaller, smellier cousin.” 

He says there are seven to nine Skunk Apes currently living in the Everglades and right now is the best time to spot one because it’s their mating season. 

Lately, he’s heard lots of campers report strange sounds coming from the swamps. He figures it’s the Skunk Ape’s mating call, which sounds like a low-pitched dove cooing. 

Though Skunk Apes are generally shy, Shealy says women on their periods should be careful when hiking the area because the cryptoids are attracted to the scent of menstruation. 

They’re also aroused by used lingerie, so female campers shouldn’t hang their panties out to dry because, in his words, “That’s like raising a flag and inviting them in.”
 choking on my coffee!

Bigfoot believers poster child:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

testdepth said:


> Leading researcher on the skunkape! You Bigfoot believers are some really authentic experts.
> 
> According to this Bigfoot Expert, here in a few months they will be mating again. SMOKEPOLER You should wait until May 2011 to pull out the Gorilla Juice!
> 
> It's Bigfoot mating season in the Florida Everglades and researcher Dave Shealy says this furry creature is attracted to women on their periods.
> 
> Thursday, May 13, 2010 17:10 GMT
> 
> OCHOPEE, Fla. (Wireless Flash - FlashNews) – Bigfoot mating season is underway in the Florida Everglades and the furry, creature is out for blood.
> Dave Shealy, an RV park owner in Ochopee, Florida, is the leading researcher of the Skunk Ape, Bigfoot’s “smaller, smellier cousin.”
> 
> He says there are seven to nine Skunk Apes currently living in the Everglades and right now is the best time to spot one because it’s their mating season.
> 
> Lately, he’s heard lots of campers report strange sounds coming from the swamps. He figures it’s the Skunk Ape’s mating call, which sounds like a low-pitched dove cooing.
> 
> Though Skunk Apes are generally shy, Shealy says women on their periods should be careful when hiking the area because the cryptoids are attracted to the scent of menstruation.
> 
> They’re also aroused by used lingerie, so female campers shouldn’t hang their panties out to dry because, in his words, “That’s like raising a flag and inviting them in.”
> choking on my coffee!
> 
> Bigfoot believers poster child:


 
I wish I had known all of that 25 years ago. Getting rid of my x-wife would have been sooo much cheaper..


----------



## NCHillbilly

Smokepoler said:


> Bigfoot Recon - Night 3.
> Me and the Missus went out last night to Carter's. I didn't have the o-ficial Tin Foil hat for her, so she improvised and dyed her bangs purple. After much sweet talkin' on my part, I convinced her to spritz with the Go-riller Mist. It wuz snowin'. I thought this might help in our mission as Bigfoots and "Bominable Snowmen is kin.After tree beatin' and Trazan hollerin' we set in for a watch. Glassin' over the ridges at one point I thought I seen a Bigfoot's Butt where he was asleepin' but it turned out to be a stump. Then, as I looked at my wife with her new harido and caught a whiff, I got to feelin' frisky and we went to the house.


----------



## Throwback

"That ain't no BUUUUUUUUUUURD"



T


----------



## watch1

bfriendly said:


> Please read and go over this study, maybe you can Prove what the hairs/fibers are; by the photos. I am sure you will say the fibers are all faked/photoshopped.....but take a look
> 
> http://bfro.net/news/hair_gallery.asp



Here is our independent hair analysis that was done on a sample we found on a fence in Ok.

The Forensic Lab RJ Lee Group is one of the leading forensic labs in the country. They tried to match the hair with everything "known" in the US and even tried to match any imported from another country.

http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/reports/Hair/HairAnalysisReport.html 

The final conclusion was:

"The response I received from him on November 5th stated, “Looks mostly Caucasian and most likely not head hair.”

So the question is, how many folks you know that have hair "approximately 9.3 cm in length" (9.3 centimeters = 3.66141732 inches) on their body that is not head hair and would be exposed in a way to leave that much hair on a barbed wire fence? That had to hurt!






Final concussion:
"The reports clearly state the opinions of the two scientists who examined the hair samples. The lab concluded the hairs are from a human, and Dr. Fahrenbach is of the opinion they are from a Sasquatch. It is imperative that the reader understand that the forensic lab’s Manager is a court-qualified expert in the field of the identification of “typical” (my word, not their’s) animal and human hair. The lab does not have a reference sample of a confirmed Sasquatch hair. On the other hand, Dr. Fahrenbach reportedly has samples of hair which he believes are from Sasquatch, although, as far as is known, none of those reference samples can be scientifically certified as having come from a Sasquatch."

Until DNA evidence is found or a body is found then there is no "scientific" evidence that will stand up to the scientific standard. 

To the 1000s that have seen these creatures, that scientific standard is not needed to know these creatures are real. 

How is it that the scientific community can find a tooth of something and write a thousand page theory about it and it is excepted as truth and can ignore all the evidence found that would suggest there is a creature out there that they have not yet discovered.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Money man

watch1 said:


> Here is our independent hair analysis that was done on a sample we found on a fence in Ok.
> 
> The Forensic Lab RJ Lee Group is one of the leading forensic labs in the country. They tried to match the hair with everything "known" in the US and even tried to match any imported from another country.
> 
> http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/reports/Hair/HairAnalysisReport.html
> 
> The final conclusion was:
> 
> "The response I received from him on November 5th stated, “Looks mostly Caucasian and most likely not head hair.”
> 
> So the question is, how many folks you know that have hair "approximately 9.3 cm in length" (9.3 centimeters = 3.66141732 inches) on their body that is not head hair and would be exposed in a way to leave that much hair on a barbed wire fence? That had to hurt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final concussion:
> "The reports clearly state the opinions of the two scientists who examined the hair samples. The lab concluded the hairs are from a human, and Dr. Fahrenbach is of the opinion they are from a Sasquatch. It is imperative that the reader understand that the forensic lab’s Manager is a court-qualified expert in the field of the identification of “typical” (my word, not their’s) animal and human hair. The lab does not have a reference sample of a confirmed Sasquatch hair. On the other hand, Dr. Fahrenbach reportedly has samples of hair which he believes are from Sasquatch, although, as far as is known, none of those reference samples can be scientifically certified as having come from a Sasquatch."
> 
> Until DNA evidence is found or a body is found then there is no "scientific" evidence that will stand up to the scientific standard.
> 
> To the 1000s that have seen these creatures, that scientific standard is not needed to know these creatures are real.
> 
> How is it that the scientific community can find a tooth of something and write a thousand page theory about it and it is excepted as truth and can ignore all the evidence found that would suggest there is a creature out there that they have not yet discovered.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



I am with you Watch, just the other day I saw one too.

He was jumping over a fence in OK trying to catch an ice cream truck.


----------



## Resica

watch1 said:


> Here is our independent hair analysis that was done on a sample we found on a fence in Ok.
> 
> The Forensic Lab RJ Lee Group is one of the leading forensic labs in the country. They tried to match the hair with everything "known" in the US and even tried to match any imported from another country.
> 
> http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/reports/Hair/HairAnalysisReport.html
> 
> The final conclusion was:
> 
> "The response I received from him on November 5th stated, “Looks mostly Caucasian and most likely not head hair.”
> 
> So the question is, how many folks you know that have hair "approximately 9.3 cm in length" (9.3 centimeters = 3.66141732 inches) on their body that is not head hair and would be exposed in a way to leave that much hair on a barbed wire fence? That had to hurt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final concussion:
> "The reports clearly state the opinions of the two scientists who examined the hair samples. The lab concluded the hairs are from a human, and Dr. Fahrenbach is of the opinion they are from a Sasquatch. It is imperative that the reader understand that the forensic lab’s Manager is a court-qualified expert in the field of the identification of “typical” (my word, not their’s) animal and human hair. The lab does not have a reference sample of a confirmed Sasquatch hair. On the other hand, Dr. Fahrenbach reportedly has samples of hair which he believes are from Sasquatch, although, as far as is known, none of those reference samples can be scientifically certified as having come from a Sasquatch."
> 
> Until DNA evidence is found or a body is found then there is no "scientific" evidence that will stand up to the scientific standard.
> 
> To the 1000s that have seen these creatures, that scientific standard is not needed to know these creatures are real.
> 
> How is it that the scientific community can find a tooth of something and write a thousand page theory about it and it is excepted as truth and can ignore all the evidence found that would suggest there is a creature out there that they have not yet discovered.
> 
> Mike (watch1)


Henner didn't charge you to look at your hair sample did he?


----------



## Smokepoler

After reviewin' said picture. In my expert opinion, what you have chere is a definite BigFoots Dingleberry.


----------



## Nicodemus

watch1 said:


> Here is our independent hair analysis that was done on a sample we found on a fence in Ok.
> 
> The Forensic Lab RJ Lee Group is one of the leading forensic labs in the country. They tried to match the hair with everything "known" in the US and even tried to match any imported from another country.
> 
> http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/bigfoot/reports/Hair/HairAnalysisReport.html
> 
> The final conclusion was:
> 
> "The response I received from him on November 5th stated, “Looks mostly Caucasian and most likely not head hair.”
> 
> So the question is, how many folks you know that have hair "approximately 9.3 cm in length" (9.3 centimeters = 3.66141732 inches) on their body that is not head hair and would be exposed in a way to leave that much hair on a barbed wire fence? That had to hurt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final concussion:
> "The reports clearly state the opinions of the two scientists who examined the hair samples. The lab concluded the hairs are from a human, and Dr. Fahrenbach is of the opinion they are from a Sasquatch. It is imperative that the reader understand that the forensic lab’s Manager is a court-qualified expert in the field of the identification of “typical” (my word, not their’s) animal and human hair. The lab does not have a reference sample of a confirmed Sasquatch hair. On the other hand, Dr. Fahrenbach reportedly has samples of hair which he believes are from Sasquatch, although, as far as is known, none of those reference samples can be scientifically certified as having come from a Sasquatch."
> 
> Until DNA evidence is found or a body is found then there is no "scientific" evidence that will stand up to the scientific standard.
> 
> To the 1000s that have seen these creatures, that scientific standard is not needed to know these creatures are real.
> 
> How is it that the scientific community can find a tooth of something and write a thousand page theory about it and it is excepted as truth and can ignore all the evidence found that would suggest there is a creature out there that they have not yet discovered.
> 
> Mike (watch1)





That looks similar to this.


----------



## Nitram4891

> The lab concluded the hairs are from a human, and Dr. Fahrenbach is of the opinion they are from a Sasquatch.



If the lab concluded the hairs are human, how can they be bigfeet hair?


----------



## testdepth

I am thinking that if it is a bigfeets then somewhere in Alabama there's a bigfeets grabbing his crotch and I am sure he will be more careful stepping over the fence next time. DOH!!


----------



## testdepth

Mr. Peeler which one looks more like the Bigfeets?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

testdepth said:


> Mr. Peeler which one looks more like the Bigfeets?


 
That'll teach those long bearded boys to go fence jumpin in Alabama..


----------



## NCHillbilly

testdepth said:


> Mr. Peeler which one looks more like the Bigfeets?



According to the official drawing in my avatar, it's William Lee Golden. Billy Gibbons don't have those bushy eyebrows, and his beard and hair ain't as _beautifully_ manicured.


----------



## Throwback

Nitram4891 said:


> If the lab concluded the hairs are human, how can they be bigfeet hair?




Either the lab is trying to hide that sasquatch exists, or Dr. Farenbach is a kook. Which one do you think it is? 

T


----------



## watch1

Resica said:


> Henner didn't charge you to look at your hair sample did he?



No sir he did not. He did get another sample of hair to add to his collection. The lab was not as nice..LOL

They also have a sample that could be used in the future.

The first sample sent was "lost in the mail" they never received it. Luckily, we had plenty.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## crackerdave

Hey,Mike! Good ta see ya back in th' saddle! I'll say this much: 16 pages!


----------



## watch1

Throwback said:


> Either the lab is trying to hide that sasquatch exists, or Dr. Farenbach is a kook. Which one do you think it is?
> 
> T



I think they are both right.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Resica

Nicodemus said:


> That looks similar to this.



You shaved!!!


----------



## watch1

Nitram4891 said:


> If the lab concluded the hairs are human, how can they be bigfeet hair?



Well that gives you something to think about don't it.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Nitram4891

watch1 said:


> Well that gives you something to think about don't it.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



Not really.  Human hair is not that rare...


----------



## Resica

watch1 said:


> No sir he did not. He did get another sample of hair to add to his collection. The lab was not as nice..LOL
> 
> They also have a sample that could be used in the future.
> 
> The first sample sent was "lost in the mail" they never received it. Luckily, we had plenty.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



I  knew he didn't 10 years back or so.


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Man you got to be the Forest Gump of bigfoot believersI like Forrest Gump. Your responses (in blue) are asinineOUCH and don't make a lick of senseYou cannot comprehend the location of my remarks?. You are one of the bf brainiacs that brought up the bear/bigfoot comparison. Stating an animal shows characteristics that would lilmit its habitat ain't a 'theory' genious... it is a fact!This is where you are totally Missing Everything. You know for a FACT, absolutely NOTHING about the Bigfoot. We have many Theories, but no FACTS, well a few we do and I will post them at the bottom. First lets finish ripping this garbage to shreds And the established principals of science concerning wildlife biology, sorry facts too! You would be better off to ignore a few more parts of my posts than you currently have... your getting in over your head here and starting to embarress yourself?I dont mind being embarrassed, I aint skeered a much
> 
> I blowed the sweet milk from my cereal thru my nose and all over my keyboard when I read where you posted that I "was missing a lot"  Please enlighten meI have tried, but you have a closed mind! Be real specific for me... I mean if you have posted something on here credible or half way reasonable... Lord almighty i sure must have missed it!You did and keep doing so
> 
> Yeah I probably burnt out some brain cells in my 'heavy' drinking days... but thank goodness i still got enough left to keep me from running around telling folks I believe that a 10 foot tall, 600 pound monkey is a running around in the woods around the state!I dont, but when someone brings it up, I sure love to discuss it




Dont get mad that you could not change my opinion about Bigfoot. You never stood a chance with what you brought to the table



From the BFRO Homepage(The FACTS I can agree with)

	What are the undisputed facts about the bigfoot / sasquatch mystery?
It's a fact that for more than 400 years people have reported seeing large, hair-covered, man-like animals in the wilderness areas of North America.

It is a fact that sightings of these animals continue today. Real or not, these reports are often made by people of unimpeachable character.

It is a fact that, for over seventy years, people have been finding, photographing, and casting sets of very large human-shaped tracks. Most are discovered by chance in remote areas. These tracks continue to be found to this day.

It is a fact that the cultural histories of many Native American and First Nation peoples include stories and beliefs about non-human "peoples" of the wild. Many of these descriptions bear a striking resemblance to the hairy man-like creatures reported today.

These are some of the facts. There is, however, much disagreement as to what these facts mean.

To many, these facts, taken together, suggest the presence of an animal, probably a primate, that exists today in very low population densities. If true, this species, having likely evolved alongside humans, became astonishingly adept at avoiding human contact through a process of natural selection.

To others, these same facts point to a cultural phenomenon kept alive today through a combination of the misidentification of known animals, wishful thinking, and the deliberate fabrication of evidence.

The BFRO, and its members, take the former view.


----------



## JustUs4All

That was well put Mr. bfriendly.

It is always difficult for one group to recruit from the other.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

crackerdave said:


> Hey,Mike! Good ta see ya back in th' saddle! I'll say this much: 16 pages!


 The driveler hits that every 2 days. Your point?


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> HMMM? Who could this be?
> 
> Otis, it's the 21st century my friend... being well read and intelligent shouldn't be so frightening and intimidating for you. They pretty much quit burning folks at the stake for using logic to dispel myth sometime in the 1600s. If it is causing you this much discomfort maybe I can dunb it down a little for ya'll? Reckon that would make you feel better?
> Why you gotta be so mean? Sounds to me like the man is making a pretty good point, but maybe it is Way over your head Since you didn't read it in a Middle School Science book
> 
> Can you think of a compelling reason why I or anyone else would "secretly believe and hope in private" that bf is real? You really want to know my motivation for hanging in here? Seriously? Pure fun and enjoyment.... nothing more. I can't wait to check on here when time allows and see what utter non-sense or whimsical pearl of wisdom will pop-up from the believers and near-believers. I have laughed until my gizzard hurt at the tenacity of the bfers while facing such opposition, all the while without any legitimate rebuttle or even serious consideration of the 'tough' questions. I would be glad to address them, even though I dont consider myself an expert by any stretch. But  I think we made it through the simple ones, show me the tough ones, Please
> 
> It's kinda like watching 2 people having duel, and one of them's a bad shot and the other didn't bring no bullets. I guess i'll take the credit for being the bad shot because despite my efforts I haven't gotten a serious reply or respectful piece of evidence out of the bf lovers yet. But at least I had enough sense to bring plenty of bulletsBlanks brother, nothin but Blanks.... besides I'm having more fun than a sissy in boystown!



I too am having a great time watching you turn yourself inside out and going round and round in circles, believing in Theories as facts. I least my argument does not try to convince people of Facts when they are theories and reports, legends and folk lore. 
Just because lots of people have seen them, does not make it real. 
Dare to believe? I do


----------



## bfriendly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The driveler hits that every 2 days. Your point?



Think we could have gotten more folks involved if this was called the Bigfoot Driveler?


----------



## olcowman

Well this is at least an attempt by the bfers to apply some science to the effort to prove that bf exists. A step in the right direction anyhow. Mike do you mind if I ask you a few questions I ain't clear on? I'm using my espn powers right now and you said no, go ahead and ask...

First of all ol' Dr. Wolfgang Henner Fahrenbach ain't affiliated at all with any sort of lab, is that right? He's a retired zoologist out in Oregon and not only does he offer analysis on hair, but I think I've seen him experting on the Patterson film, the Skookum cast, all sorts of footprint casts,.... pretty much as of late he's a homer for anything bigfoot related ain't he? I know he looked at the film and said the way the creature walked, it was absolutely a sasquatch. He's looked at a bunch of casts and once again he was positive they came from a real bigfoot. And I now I see he's 100% sure after looking at these hairs... my big question is from what does he draw these conclusions? He ain't got no chunk of hair, or footprint, or film clip that can be labeled indisputable evidence of bigfoot. I can't figure out how anyone can conclude anything is bf related without a bf sample to go by to begin with?

Also, I have never seen a successful dna analysis from any purported bf evidence that concluded that it was a mystery animal either. It seems like it is always either contaminated or is not sufficient enough to run a mychro sequence? Is there any out there that I have not read about?

Lastly, just what exactly does the lab in your link have to compare the hair to? I was under the impression this was a forensic lab that dealt primarily with judicial, insurance related, criminal, and work place investigations. Why in the worl would they have all these animal samples on hand (from all over the world as you implied)?

I don't know how much benefit this sort of analysis has garnered for bf research thus far? In a nut shell, you do have a reputable lab who basically just looked at it under a micro-scope and concluded it was probably human, body hair and likely carcasion. Then Dr. Fahrenbach takes his piece of hair and put's it under his own micro-scope and says it is a bf cause it looks like all the other bf hair he has in his possesion, none of which can be substatiated? Was this a big score for the bf crowd? Why? Do these two opinions contradict each other or not?


----------



## Resica

He probably claims that hairs are from an unknown primate.


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Well this is at least an attempt by the bfers to apply some science to the effort to prove that bf exists. A step in the right direction anyhow. Mike do you mind if I ask you a few questions I ain't clear on? I'm using my espn powers right now and you said no, go ahead and ask...
> 
> First of all ol' Dr. Wolfgang Henner Fahrenbach ain't affiliated at all with any sort of lab, is that right? He's a retired zoologist out in Oregon and not only does he offer analysis on hair, but I think I've seen him experting on the Patterson film, the Skookum cast, all sorts of footprint casts,.... pretty much as of late he's a homer for anything bigfoot related ain't he? I know he looked at the film and said the way the creature walked, it was absolutely a sasquatch. He's looked at a bunch of casts and once again he was positive they came from a real bigfoot. And I now I see he's 100% sure after looking at these hairs... my big question is from what does he draw these conclusions? He ain't got no chunk of hair, or footprint, or film clip that can be labeled indisputable evidence of bigfoot. I can't figure out how anyone can conclude anything is bf related without a bf sample to go by to begin with?
> 
> Also, I have never seen a successful dna analysis from any purported bf evidence that concluded that it was a mystery animal either. It seems like it is always either contaminated or is not sufficient enough to run a mychro sequence? Is there any out there that I have not read about?
> 
> Lastly, just what exactly does the lab in your link have to compare the hair to? I was under the impression this was a forensic lab that dealt primarily with judicial, insurance related, criminal, and work place investigations. Why in the worl would they have all these animal samples on hand (from all over the world as you implied)?
> 
> I don't know how much benefit this sort of analysis has garnered for bf research thus far? In a nut shell, you do have a reputable lab who basically just looked at it under a micro-scope and concluded it was probably human, body hair and likely carcasion. Then Dr. Fahrenbach takes his piece of hair and put's it under his own micro-scope and says it is a bf cause it looks like all the other bf hair he has in his possesion, none of which can be substatiated? Was this a big score for the bf crowd? Why? Do these two opinions contradict each other or not?




I thought he said it looks like other Un-Identified hair samples that he has and believes or that are believed to be that of a Sasquatch, but until there is a body, they cannot be confirmed.

None-the-less, it is simply more and more of the same, Speculation. No Facts and Nothing Proved.


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> I too am having a great time watching you turn yourself inside out and going round and round in circles, believing in Theories as facts. I least my argument does not try to convince people of Facts when they are theories and reports, legends and folk lore.
> Just because lots of people have seen them, does not make it real.
> Dare to believe? I do



Did you just slip up and forget which side you was on? Are you telling me that I use legends, folk lore and 'reports' to prove my points? Hey you better re-read this post... real slow this time? LOL And you're blowing smoke saying you answered the 'simple questions'... No you didn't, i got me some links and copy/paste from the BFRO, (the premier web-site dedicated to proving bigfoot is real one way or another, no matter what) I must admit, the bfro has got them a bunch of folks who claim to have seen one, and I reckon we should thank Bfriendly for his incredible job of cut and paste of the bf creed at this time, but the simple fact that you rely on this org for all your evidence is not expanding your horizons.  

You got to look outside the existing bf realm and come up with something new here cause ya'll are running out of steam here. Even a couple of your bf esteemed experts on that tv show contradicted 90% of what ya'll are a slinging on here as bf proof. If you simply do not know the difference between what your pals at the bfro are posting on the website and the existing, documented science related to elements associated with your bf claims, your wasting your time to start with. Regardless of how much you want to believe, or in your case Mike "dare to believe", when you 'believe' yourself right out of the realm of reality and into a fantasy world where anything is possible, say hello to Janice Carter Coy and Tom Biscardi for me when you see them over in BF La-La land...


----------



## Da Possum

I hope this doesn't get shut down after a 1,000 post; this is some good stuff.


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Well this is at least an attempt by the bfers to apply some science to the effort to prove that bf exists. A step in the right direction anyhow. Mike do you mind if I ask you a few questions I ain't clear on? I'm using my espn powers right now and you said no, go ahead and ask...
> 
> First of all ol' Dr. Wolfgang Henner Fahrenbach ain't affiliated at all with any sort of lab, is that right? He's a retired zoologist out in Oregon and not only does he offer analysis on hair, but I think I've seen him experting on the Patterson film, the Skookum cast, all sorts of footprint casts,.... pretty much as of late he's a homer for anything bigfoot related ain't he? I know he looked at the film and said the way the creature walked, it was absolutely a sasquatch. He's looked at a bunch of casts and once again he was positive they came from a real bigfoot. And I now I see he's 100% sure after looking at these hairs... my big question is from what does he draw these conclusions? He ain't got no chunk of hair, or footprint, or film clip that can be labeled indisputable evidence of bigfoot. I can't figure out how anyone can conclude anything is bf related without a bf sample to go by to begin with?Dont miss it this time, I'll try to go slow---The hairs look just like other hairs from other places far away. Now, you might ask, how do all these hairs look the same from different places, but noone knows what they are? That is what we call an Un-Known animal, probably a Pri-mate.
> 
> Also, I have never seen a successful dna analysis from any purported bf evidence that concluded that it was a mystery animal eitherNeither have I. It seems like it is always either contaminated or is not sufficient enough to run a mychro sequence? Is there any out there that I have not read about?
> 
> Lastly, just what exactly does the lab in your link have to compare the hair to?If you go to the place where I showed you the hair study, they have Microscopic photos fomr about 12 animals. You can actually do an analysis with these photos, or find other photos to show that these are fake I was under the impression this was a forensic lab that dealt primarily with judicial, insurance related, criminal, and work place investigations. Why in the worl would they have all these animal samples on hand (from all over the world as you implied)They call it a data base?
> 
> I don't know how much benefit this sort of analysis has garnered for bf research thus far? In a nut shell, you do have a reputable lab who basically just looked at it under a micro-scope and concluded it was probably human, body hair and likely carcasion. Then Dr. Fahrenbach takes his piece of hair and put's it under his own micro-scope and says it is a bf cause it looks like all the other bf hair he has in his possesion, none of which can be substatiated? Was this a big score for the bf crowd? Why? Do these two opinions contradict each other or not?



Why do you have a problem with Scientists who keep studying the Bigfoot evidence when it shows up? They have been hitting home runs for BF for 10-15 years? huh? It sure does seem like you still have a lot of pain about this subject, cause you sure get sore to folks that believe you dont have to see something for it to be possible; especially when so many other have.
Boy it would seem like a waist of time to study something for a long period of time, especially if you never had "Possible" evidence or anything to keep you going.


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Did you just slip up and forget which side you was on? Are you telling me that I use legends, folk lore and 'reports' to prove my points? Hey you better re-read this post... real slow this time? LOL And you're blowing smoke saying you answered the 'simple questions'... No you didn't, i got me some links and copy/paste from the BFRO, (the premier web-site dedicated to proving bigfoot is real one way or another, no matter what) I must admit, the bfro has got them a bunch of folks who claim to have seen one, and I reckon we should thank Bfriendly for his incredible job of cut and paste of the bf creed at this time, but the simple fact that you rely on this org for all your evidence is not expanding your horizons.
> 
> You got to look outside the existing bf realm and come up with something new here cause ya'll are running out of steam here. Even a couple of your bf esteemed experts on that tv show contradicted 90% of what ya'll are a slinging on here as bf proof. If you simply do not know the difference between what your pals at the bfro are posting on the website and the existing, documented science related to elements associated with your bf claims, your wasting your time to start with. Regardless of how much you want to believe, or in your case Mike "dare to believe", when you 'believe' yourself right out of the realm of reality and into a fantasy world where anything is possible, say hello to Janice Carter Coy and Tom Biscardi for me when you see them over in BF La-La land...



Me thinks you have slipped up, it was me who said Dare to believe, but you have been missing the Big picture, the point, the boat, the bus, the .......You have missed it all my friend.

Thank you for commending my cut and paste jobs, I do love techno stuff! I like to problem solve too.

BTW-I have never been on an expedition searching for BF, I have sort of put it on my Bucket list.
 I would love to go camping for a week with a Bunch of Kooks looking for Bigfoot! 
 You can go if you want. 
You can be like a preacher telling them they are all going to hades, cause your middle school science book said so


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> Dont get mad that you could not change my opinion about Bigfoot. You never stood a chance with what you brought to the table
> 
> 
> 
> From the BFRO Homepage(The FACTS I can agree with)
> 
> What are the undisputed facts about the bigfoot / sasquatch mystery?
> It's a fact that for more than 400 years people have reported seeing large, hair-covered, man-like animals in the wilderness areas of North America.
> 
> It is a fact that sightings of these animals continue today. Real or not, these reports are often made by people of unimpeachable character.
> 
> It is a fact that, for over seventy years, people have been finding, photographing, and casting sets of very large human-shaped tracks. Most are discovered by chance in remote areas. These tracks continue to be found to this day.
> 
> It is a fact that the cultural histories of many Native American and First Nation peoples include stories and beliefs about non-human "peoples" of the wild. Many of these descriptions bear a striking resemblance to the hairy man-like creatures reported today.
> 
> These are some of the facts. There is, however, much disagreement as to what these facts mean.
> 
> To many, these facts, taken together, suggest the presence of an animal, probably a primate, that exists today in very low population densities. If true, this species, having likely evolved alongside humans, became astonishingly adept at avoiding human contact through a process of natural selection.
> 
> To others, these same facts point to a cultural phenomenon kept alive today through a combination of the misidentification of known animals, wishful thinking, and the deliberate fabrication of evidence.
> 
> The BFRO, and its members, take the former view.



Ahhh, the bigfoot believers creed... the real "undisputed facts"... well wait a second? Actually no... they are very disputable and matter of fact, some are just fantasy.... I ain't going into detail cause either Bfriendly will ignore them or we'll get another bfro cut and paste? Anyhow, just a few things that don't add up in my opinion...

Just how many of them 400 year old stories have ya'll got? How about 300 or even 200. How close are they to your modern day fantasies?  

And how many native American folk tales from pre-european contact actually resemble anything considered close to your bf in appearance and habit?

Out of all them database reports, show me 20 positive eyewitness accounts by people of "unimpeachable character" 

i am not going any further cause your right i can't change your mind... I realize that I did in fact bring the wrong 'whatever' to the table! LOL Your set of standards for influencing your beliefs is all tied to Moneymaker's Monkey Website where all the computer nerds, middle aged housewives, 10 year old children who also belief in Santa Claus, the rest of the bf lovers club sit around and argue over such important issues as "Does BF have pet mountain lions and hawks that help him hunt" or "Why is the government keeping the bf a secret?" and my all time favorite "If superman and bf got into a fight, who would win"... I can see you fitting right in with that crowd.


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> Me thinks you have slipped up, it was me who said Dare to believe, but you have been missing the Big picture, the point, the boat, the bus, the .......You have missed it all my friend.
> 
> Thank you for commending my cut and paste jobs, I do love techno stuff! I like to problem solve too.
> 
> BTW-I have never been on an expedition searching for BF, I have sort of put it on my Bucket list.
> I would love to go camping for a week with a Bunch of Kooks looking for Bigfoot!
> You can go if you want.
> You can be like a preacher telling them they are all going to hades, cause your middle school science book said so



Have you honestly ever been in the woods a day in your life? I ain't talking about your backyard either... come on be honest now all bf stuff aside.

And hey I seriously don't want to hurt your feelings here, especially over an argument about a myth, but you do understand that my middle school science book quip was an analogy, right? You know what that means don't you? If so why do you keep bringing it up? What do you put more faith in, a middle school book or your pals at the bfro? 

BTW How old are you? Just curious? Do you ride the school bus? It's cool if you do... it just crossed my mind when i posted last?


----------



## watch1

olcowman said:


> I don't know how much benefit this sort of analysis has garnered for bf research thus far? In a nut shell, you do have a reputable lab who basically just looked at it under a micro-scope and concluded it was probably human, body hair and likely carcasion. Then Dr. Fahrenbach takes his piece of hair and put's it under his own micro-scope and says it is a bf cause it looks like all the other bf hair he has in his possesion, none of which can be substatiated? Was this a big score for the bf crowd? Why? Do these two opinions contradict each other or not?



I can tell you for sure the Lab took more than a look at it. They had several techs working this and were very careful with their work. 

Note the Scale Cast Images. 

Their reputation was on the line and they spent many days doing this work. 

There is a data base of all known animal/primate hair. When something comes up un-known you would think the scientific community would be all over it. The chance to discover an animal that is un-known are many professionals dream. Why is it that many of the hair samples come back un-known primate in this country? HOW MANY UN-KNOWN PRIMATES DO YOU THINK ARE OUT THERE? 

DNA  is about the same way, if you don't have something to try and match it to, you come up with and un-known or the explanation that the sample was contaminated with human DNA. What if there is no contamination?

Dr. Fahrenbach has access to the data base and has tried to match the hair to all knowns. It did not match and he soon found that many other samples sent to him did not as well, but did have similar characteristics.

As to how he came to his conclusion, I don't know. But he has been one of the professionals (EXPERTS)  that many listen to and respect.

I hope that clears a few things up.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## watch1

olcowman said:


> Out of all them database reports, show me 20 positive eyewitness accounts by people of "unimpeachable character"



Have you read all the reports posted? If you have, you should know where they are at. 

Do you want someone to go through them all and post links for you?

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Resica

Mike, what's the name of your website?


----------



## olcowman

watch1 said:


> Have you read all the reports posted? If you have, you should know where they are at.
> 
> Do you want someone to go through them all and post links for you?
> 
> Mike (watch1)



I've read thru the ones from most of the southeast and I found 'some characters' for sure. But the one's with 'unimpeachable chatacter' they are elusive as a bigfoot. But I guess that would depend on your standards? I do recall hearing this term more that once when the two boys here in Georgia first swore they had a bigfoot on ice. It was certainly implied among many bf sites that these boys were experienced bf researchers and one was a decorated, cop of 'unimpeachable character'.... Bfriendly probably done found about 2000 in the bfro database based on that criteria?


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> I've read thru the ones from most of the southeast and I found 'some characters' for sure. But the one's with 'unimpeachable chatacter' they are elusive as a bigfoot. But I guess that would depend on your standards? I do recall hearing this term more that once when the two boys here in Georgia first swore they had a bigfoot on ice. It was certainly implied among many bf sites that these boys were experienced bf researchers and one was a decorated, cop of 'unimpeachable character'.... Bfriendly probably done found about 2000 in the bfro database based on that criteria?



Since you Missed that one too, the BFRO was one of the first to call them 2 GA LEOs with a costume on ice a Hoax.


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Ahhh, the bigfoot believers creed... the real "undisputed facts"... well wait a second? Actually no... they are very disputable and matter of fact, some are just fantasySo there have NOT been legends from all over the world for 100s of years?-Guessed I must missed something.... I ain't going into detail cause either Bfriendly will ignore them or we'll get another bfro cut and paste?I prefer the "insert" method now, much more efficient Anyhow, just a few things that don't add up in my opinion...
> 
> Just how many of them 400 year old stories have ya'll got? How about 300 or even 200. How close are they to your modern day fantasies?
> 
> And how many native American folk tales from pre-european contact actually resemble anything considered close to your bf in appearance and habit?
> 
> Out of all them database reports, show me 20 positive eyewitness accounts by people of "unimpeachable character"
> 
> i am not going any further cause your right i can't change your mind... I realize that I did in fact bring the wrong 'whatever' to the table! LOL Your set of standards for influencing your beliefs is all tied to Moneymaker's Monkey WebsiteI have repeatedly denies that accusation, but again, you keep missing what I have said since the beginning where all the computer nerds, middle aged housewives, 10 year old children who also belief in Santa Claus, the rest of the bf lovers club sit around and argue over such important issues as "Does BF have pet mountain lions and hawks that help him hunt" or "Why is the government keeping the bf a secret?" and my all time favorite "If superman and bf got into a fight, who would win"... I can see you fitting right in with that crowd.



I can see you fittn ins um crads tu


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Have you honestly ever been in the woods a day in your life? I ain't talking about your backyard either... come on be honest now all bf stuff aside.
> 
> And hey I seriously don't want to hurt your feelings here, especially over an argument about a myth, but you do understand that my middle school science book quip was an analogy, right? You know what that means don't you? If so why do you keep bringing it up? What do you put more faith in, a middle school book or your pals at the bfro?
> 
> BTW How old are you? Just curious? Do you ride the school bus? It's cool if you do... it just crossed my mind when i posted last?



One more time, you have missed it..........if you paid attention to the threads you attend, you would know the answer of my age. I used to ride the school bus, went camping many times as a kid, spent alot of time hunting and fishing growin up. I didn't live in the woods and try to freak out tourists, but I did do some crazy stuff..........I imagine most of us have.


----------



## watch1

Resica said:


> Mike, what's the name of your website?



My website can be found at:

http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/

I don't have near as many reports as the BRFO has. I started out as just an area (Clarke) county research site and then expanded and more people joined. There are now members from all over the U.S. and a few other countries.

I have an interesting Blog article that some might get a kick out of:
http://alabamabigfoot.com/blog/?p=34

I do have a sense of humor, just don't like being part of the joke, especially when it's not funny.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## olcowman

watch1 said:


> I can tell you for sure the Lab took more than a look at it. They had several techs working this and were very careful with their work.
> 
> Note the Scale Cast Images.
> 
> Their reputation was on the line and they spent many days doing this work.
> 
> There is a data base of all known animal/primate hair. When something comes up un-known you would think the scientific community would be all over it. The chance to discover an animal that is un-known are many professionals dream. Why is it that many of the hair samples come back un-known primate in this country? HOW MANY UN-KNOWN PRIMATES DO YOU THINK ARE OUT THERE?
> 
> DNA  is about the same way, if you don't have something to try and match it to, you come up with and un-known or the explanation that the sample was contaminated with human DNA. What if there is no contamination?
> 
> Dr. Fahrenbach has access to the data base and has tried to match the hair to all knowns. It did not match and he soon found that many other samples sent to him did not as well, but did have similar characteristics.
> 
> As to how he came to his conclusion, I don't know. But he has been one of the professionals (EXPERTS)  that many listen to and respect.
> 
> I hope that clears a few things up.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



Couple of things, where is the database with all known primate/animal hair in the world? How would this lab access it and how often? I pretty much read what is available thru their site and then called my neice, an attorney and she networked thru her office's judicial server and gave me a synopsis of their services and history... this all leads me too believe that they don't perform much research of this type outside of that which involves human sampling and certainly the idea of such a vast non-human database wouldn't seem likely unless it's some type of outsource? Additionally, the initial posting and reports around the various web-sites initially stated that the lab results, and this was after an earlier report where they blanked out on it, but the first postings called the results an 'unidentified' primate, now it is 'unknown' primate... which makes a considerable difference. Why and how did it change?

And this is not a slur, but I have noticed that it has become trendy the last few years for BFers to put a great deal of faith in Dr. Farenbach and his 'conclusions'. Which incidently he is not shy in saying publically that he thinks a lot of the hair samples he has from around the country are without a doubt BF's. How he determines this is a mystery? But what I was getting at, isn't it a bit of a stretch to put so much of the bf faith into one individual, especially another zoologist again after the fiasco with Ivan Sanderson? this looks like an exact replay of that very same brouha-ha if it continues as it has thus far... The field of zoology is pretty broad and when one chooses this career they pursue a specific sub-discipline in their course of study which defines their career upon entering the field. The Doc's willingness to make such bold statements concerning such an array of topics within the bf research is not only suspect but it mirrors Sanderson's behaviour perfectly. 

I can't say for sure, perhaps he is capable of hair analysis, an expert on primate reflexology, a reknowned authority on print identification and casting, and the man to call to evaluate your bf mating calls? He might just be a super zoologist like Sanderson claimed? But just remember, one day Sanderson is the bf fanatics dream (was for years the go to guy, the face of sasquatch in the media) then you wake up one morning and dang... there he is on camera, down in Florida a swearing on his children's lives that he had found indisputable evidence in the form of tracks that absolutely could not be hoaxed (like most of the bf tracks he and Krantz examined) of a 15ft tall penguin inhabiting the east coast's beaches. Two weeks later when the two hippies demonstrated on national tv how they devised and manipulated the converse tennis shoe attachments that laid them 'un-hoaxable' prints... the bf folks got busy a removing every trace of Ivan Sanderson that they could from all things bf. Nowadays you mention him and everybody goes who? Ivan who? LOL Of course it ain't a long trip if you believe in bigfoot, you are probably already predisposed to accept things as real with less than what is normally acceptable evidence so a giant penguin kind of fits the pattern?


----------



## Resica

watch1 said:


> My website can be found at:
> 
> http://www.alabamabigfoot.com/
> 
> I don't have near as many reports as the BRFO has. I started out as just an area (Clarke) county research site and then expanded and more people joined. There are now members from all over the U.S. and a few other countries.
> 
> I have an interesting Blog article that some might get a kick out of:
> http://alabamabigfoot.com/blog/?p=34
> 
> I do have a sense of humor, just don't like being part of the joke, especially when it's not funny.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



Thank you. I'll take a look at it.


----------



## testdepth

Taken from the Bigfoot Symposium of 200 people from around the world:  The experts!

A major topic of discussion was the 1967 film clip made by Yakima, Wash., residents Roger Patterson and Bob Gimlin. It shows a big, furry, obviously female primate loping through downed trees at Bluff Creek, a drainage about 35 miles from Willow Creek.
In many circles, the clip has been derided as a hoax showing someone in a monkey suit. Only last year, the family members of the late Ray Wallace, a logger who purportedly had told the filmmakers where they could shoot Bigfoot, said he had admitted to trickery.

Still, one indisputable fact of the Bigfoot phenomenon is that few people who live in its home realm make contact with it. It's always "researchers" from out of town or fortunate tourists who report the sightings. 

No irrefutable evidence of Bigfoot exists, and skeptics are quick to point out that most sightings are made by tourists or urban "researchers," not woods- savvy locals.

True believers estimate the Pacific Northwest's sasquatch population ranges from a couple of hundred to 5,000.  

WHY DON'T LOCALS SEE BIGFOOT? 
Many residents point out that the one group of locals you would expect to find oodles of Bigfoots -- bear hunters, who roam the deep woods with packs of hounds trained to chivvy and corral any big, furry beast -- never report encounters. 

"That's a fair assessment," said Marc Rowley, a co-sponsor of the symposium. "For that matter, my father worked for the U.S. Forest Service in the 1940s, surveying Bluff Creek -- the area where the Patterson-Gimlin film was made -- and he never reported any Bigfoot contact." 

But most of the evidence - such as photographs, hair samples, and even blood - has turned out to be fake. 

One of the so called experts a Dmitri Bayanev states he has a photo of a Bigfoot poop that is, get this ( 40 inches long and 5 inches wide )   Now thats a log!!


----------



## olcowman

BTW I hope ya'll ain't a couple of kids or something for real and I hope nobody really gets upset. At first this had some prospect of folding pretty quick and granted it still hasn't accomplished much of anything... but it has been a load of fun. I've learned a few things simply because this is the first time I have debated this topic off a dedicated bf site. I was the nut over there somehow? 

Hey, we are talking about the greatest April Fool's prank ever played here in my opinion! The school teacher in BC Canada that first wrote the whimsical account of 'sasquatch'( a word he admitted to just making up) which was very loosely based on a native folktale from some indians he visited in the Columbia River basin... I bet he didn't know when it was published, in Maclean's Magazine? (i can't remember name exactly) on April 1st, 1929 that almost a hundred years later that a group of folks would be spending their lives a wandering the woods all over N America trying to prove his fictional account of a non-existent creature. Name me a better or more enduring april fool's day prank if you can!!!


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> Since you Missed that one too, the BFRO was one of the first to call them 2 GA LEOs with a costume on ice a Hoax.



Bullbutter!!! The first comments were absolutely nothing but high expectations and accolades... sure, there as the thing played out the bfers starting catching on (of course the rest of the world was already on to them) This is a major fault with the bf crowd and has happened so many times it ain't even news anymore. How is it that the bfers is the easiest to pull a hoax on? 

Nobody, I mean no other bf group ever defended Mary Green and Janice more vigorously and with more venom than Moneymaker's Monkey Show did! Ya'll were wicked to anybody who questioned their integrity and even went as far as making threats to folks! How did all that work out for ya?


----------



## olcowman

testdepth said:


> One of the so called experts a Dmitri Bayanev states he has a photo of a Bigfoot poop that is, get this ( 40 inches long and 5 inches wide )   Now thats a log!!



Now I know why all them bigfooters is always a saying they hear them a hollerin' off in the woods!!! Ouchh! Sorta makes sense now?


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> One more time, you have missed it..........if you paid attention to the threads you attend, you would know the answer of my age. I used to ride the school bus, went camping many times as a kid, spent alot of time hunting and fishing growin up. I didn't live in the woods and try to freak out tourists, but I did do some crazy stuff..........I imagine most of us have.



And now because you heard a noise while playing golf in a suburb of Atlanta, you are a bigfoot believer? Okay then? How about those last questions i posed? got any links or examples of them old stories? Found any credible witnesses? Just go back in this thread and point out an instance where you feel that I missed some profound staement or even an intelligent answer to any question. I realize you think you are witty and cute with some of these off-hand remarks and that they are somehow covering up your lack of crediblity regarding subjective questions. This game of dodging the real issues is popular on bf forums and I bet you are real good at it over there...I hate to say it to you, but you are starting to suk at it over on here. Come on there is three real plain questions up there all alone, pick just one? I'm getting tired of asking...


----------



## Bitteroot

now Dwight.. you know that he's real... and I'm pretty sure he's fond of possum...


----------



## Bitteroot

I know for a fact me that Chris Holbert has an account with one on Johns Mtn one night during a rain storm... we went home cause we was soaked... watched American Werewolf in London..... hadn't been in the woods at night since!!


----------



## olcowman

Bitteroot said:


> I know for a fact me that Chris Holbert has an account with one on Johns Mtn one night during a rain storm... we went home cause we was soaked... watched American Werewolf in London..... hadn't been in the woods at night since!!



Account of what? A possom or a were-wolf? A Bigfoot? I think you and Chris used to partake of some things back then that would make one inclined to see giant possoms n' such other strange beasts? 

Possomfoot.... Dang i wished we'd a thought of that in high school!!! "Yes sir Sheriff Pat, i swear it was a 8 foot tall possom! Lord it almost eat Gaz's arm off but Jo-JO went to poking it with a stick and rough talking it" 

T-shirts, radio spots, the times, nekkid girls (i just throwed that in...it's my fantasy) we'd been famous once again i reckon?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

olcowman said:


> Account of what? A possom or a were-wolf? A Bigfoot? I think you and Chris used to partake of some things back then that would make one inclined to see giant possoms n' such other strange beasts?


 
And we can tell that none of these good ol' boys in these BF videos would evvvver do that!!


----------



## Bitteroot

olcowman said:


> Account of what? A possom or a were-wolf? A Bigfoot? I think you and Chris used to partake of some things back then that would make one inclined to see giant possoms n' such other strange beasts?
> 
> Possomfoot.... Dang i wished we'd a thought of that in high school!!! "Yes sir Sheriff Pat, i swear it was a 8 foot tall possom! Lord it almost eat Gaz's arm off but Jo-JO went to poking it with a stick and rough talking it"
> 
> T-shirts, radio spots, the times, nekkid girls (i just throwed that in...it's my fantasy) we'd been famous once again i reckon?



them possumfoots is good eatin.....


----------



## watch1

olcowman said:


> Couple of things, where is the database with all known primate/animal hair in the world? How would this lab access it and how often?



There is a set of CDs sold, that almost every forensic lab in the world uses and they do up-dates to those sets. They list all the info about each hair and  have microscopic views of each hair for comparison. I will try and get the name of it if you wish. 

The researcher that works with us in Arkansas has a copy of these and a pretty good microscope. He can eliminate many animals by using it and then recommend sending the sample to the real experts with more expensive equipment for a better analysis. He has samples of the most common North American animals, deer, raccoon, and such. He says it's like looking at apples and oranges under the microscope. You can really tell the differences very easily on most animals.

You can do a search "google" (animal hair identification) and find a lot of info.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## testdepth

olcowman said:


> Now I know why all them bigfooters is always a saying they hear them a hollerin' off in the woods!!! Ouchh! Sorta makes sense now?



Give me a warning next time! I about spit tea all over the puter. 

Question for the believers and I would like an answer to the best of your abilities.

How is it that with all of the dog hunters out there using 1000s or more of dogs to hunt deer, hogs, bear, coons, rabbitts and squirrels they have NEVER cornered, tracked or run down a Bigfoot?  How is that possible when you have hunters hunting night and day? You Bigfeeters say they smell something terrible and yet no hunting dog has tracked one down. 

Still no answer to an earlier post about the millions of:
Hunters
Fisherman
Mountain bikers
Hikers
Campers
Yet no hard evidence at all !

With all of the cell phone cameras, digital cameras, movie cameras, trail cameras, aerial photos, Google Earth and still NO clear photo of not one Sasquatch.  We live in a digital age of electronics, spy satellites able to photo a license plate thousands of miles away, UAVs with FLIR, helocopters with FLIR and night vision devices everywhere and yet NO CLEAR PHOTO OF BIGFOOT! 

No clear photo of a 7' - 10' 500lb big hairy upright walking mammal running around ANYWHERE!  Give it up


----------



## Bitteroot

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And we can tell that none of these good ol' boys in these BF videos would evvvver do that!!



me and olcowman could tell you stuff that would split your gizzard out...


----------



## olcowman

Bitteroot said:


> me and olcowman could tell you stuff that would split your gizzard out...



Whoa! Whoa! Homey...ain't neither one of us know what the statute of limitations is on some of that. So anything he's a telling on here I never knowed nothing about it!!! I was at my Granny Gladys's little house on maple street most all the time back in them days! Thats what she told the law anyhow... God Bless her soul!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

olcowman said:


> Whoa! Whoa! Homey...ain't neither one of us know what the statue of limitations is on some of that. So anything he's a telling on here I never knowed nothing about it!!! I was at my Granny Gladys's little house on maple street most all the time back in them days! Thats what she told the law anyhow... God Bless her soul!


 
Maybe I should have taken him more seriously then. He showed me a BF scalp he had back in his man shack, and I thought he was just pullin my leg.


----------



## Dutch

olcowman said:


> Account of what? A possom or a were-wolf? A Bigfoot? I think you and Chris used to partake of some things back then that would make one inclined to see giant possoms n' such other strange beasts?
> 
> Possomfoot.... Dang i wished we'd a thought of that in high school!!! "Yes sir Sheriff Pat, i swear it was a 8 foot tall possom! Lord it almost eat Gaz's arm off but Jo-JO went to poking it with a stick and rough talking it"
> 
> T-shirts, radio spots, the times, nekkid girls (i just throwed that in...it's my fantasy) we'd been famous once again i reckon?



Here's a good picture (unlike most BF pictures....which look like they were taken with a kodak 110 underwater) of a POSSUMFOOT....aka....bigfooted possum in South Ga.


----------



## Bitteroot

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe I should have taken him more seriously then. He showed me a BF scalp he had back in his man shack, and I thought he was just pullin my leg.



I read all the regs and they was nuttin in there about killin and scalpin a BF......unless your in the wilderness area and then you gotta bring it out whole....


----------



## Bitteroot

Dutch said:


> Here's a good picture (unlike most BF pictures....which look like they were taken with a kodak 110 underwater) of a POSSUMFOOT....aka....bigfooted possum in South Ga.




see.... UNDISPUTABLE photo evidance!!!!


----------



## olcowman

watch1 said:


> There is a set of CDs sold, that almost every forensic lab in the world uses and they do up-dates to those sets. They list all the info about each hair and  have microscopic views of each hair for comparison. I will try and get the name of it if you wish.
> 
> The researcher that works with us in Arkansas has a copy of these and a pretty good microscope. He can eliminate many animals by using it and then recommend sending the sample to the real experts with more expensive equipment for a better analysis. He has samples of the most common North American animals, deer, raccoon, and such. He says it's like looking at apples and oranges under the microscope. You can really tell the differences very easily on most animals.
> 
> You can do a search "google" (animal hair identification) and find a lot of info.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



Thanks Mike, that's got to be one big file I imagine and i am going to follow up on the hair id at some point as it is something i have never studied on.

Anybody seen Bfriendly? Where are you? Come on back with some answers... your like the last blind date I went own... talking a good game but when it got down to the good stuff (well right after she laid eyes on me purty much) ya'll jump up and run off without even a smooch? Come back i'll be nice i promise, look I shaved for you...


----------



## olcowman

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe I should have taken him more seriously then. He showed me a BF scalp he had back in his man shack, and I thought he was just pullin my leg.



No sir, he ain't a pulling your leg, it's a scalp off a bigfoot alright and he kilt it in a fair fight, legal and all. That ain't what bothers me, it's the stuff I seen him do to that bigfoot before he scalped it that still, what 30 years later, makes me wake up in the middle of the night a screaming like a woman being murdered, well i mean screaming like a black panther! But thats a whole nother story right there and I got to keep the hide off that'n... Goodnight Wilbur and Mig, oh yeah and Bigfoot


----------



## watch1

olcowman said:


> And this is not a slur, but I have noticed that it has become trendy the last few years for BFers to put a great deal of faith in Dr. Farenbach and his 'conclusions'. Which incidently he is not shy in saying publically that he thinks a lot of the hair samples he has from around the country are without a doubt BF's. How he determines this is a mystery? But what I was getting at, isn't it a bit of a stretch to put so much of the bf faith into one individual,



I will say you are right. 
That was also the reason we sent a sample to the Lab. Dr. Fahrenbach was suggested to us by Bobbie Short, who produces the News Letter each Month.
www.bigfootencounters.com

I disagreed with Dr. Fahrenbach on a few points and made that public when this report and his statement was posted.

"The sasquatch could absolutely not be human! It takes more than walking on two legs - penguins do that, too. No tools, language, fire, culture - you name it - not human. The two micrographs of reddish hair do look suspiciously like sasquatch hair - compare them to the hair pictures in the BFRO website. All the other micrographs are mostly to show the effort, but have no diagnostic value, as far as I am concerned."


One thing he did was to basically discard all Black hair samples. How many reports have the witnesses reported seeing Black creatures. There is a reason he didn't work with the Black hair samples and that is they are very hard to work with. The light does not reach into the medulla well to help make an identification easy. 

I am really going to step on some toes now and say that I see Dr. Meldrum in some of the same light. Everyone thinks that he is one of the few professionals out there working with the Bigfoot community and looking for the truth. I am beginning to wonder about that. I won't go into that yet but I have a few things to work on.

If you read the comments posted over on cryptomundo about the recent 2 hour special you start o see a lot of the same comments. It's not moving forward and everyone is expecting more but seems things are backing up. Many were left with the "why did I waste 2 hours for that".

http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo-news/reviews-dgbf/

You have to read all the way to the last post there to really get the feel of it all.

There has already been disagreement with some others and Dr. Meldrum over the mid-tarsal break issue. I am also sure there are some other points where opinions differ.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Flaustin1

Ive followed this post from the beginning and have refused to chime in.  I cant help myself anymore.  Alot has been disputed on this thread but the one fact that cant be disputed is the fact that Bigfoot does not exist.  Here are just a few reasons that have already been mentioned but are worthy of a twentieth apperance.
1.  No bones have ever been found.
2.  No bodies have ever been found.
3.  No roadkills
4.  No live specimens have ever been trapped.
5.  Theres no DNA evidence whatsoever(except for the hairs tested by the bigfoot scientist)
       I could go on and on.  Ive been from Texas to Colorado to Alaska, east to Ohio and Virginia, south to all the southern states with the exception of Louisianna.  Ive been places in the Okeefenokee where few other people have gone.  Ive been all over the mountains of Ga. and S.C. and the flatlands in the lower part of the state.  (Bainbridge area).  I have never seen any tracks, poo, hair, or anything else that couldnt be logically explained by being familiar with local wildlife.  If you believers would use logic you would find yourselves questioning your beliefs.  Sure theres video and a trail cam pic or two.  Seems funny to me how there always blurry, never a good clear pic.  With thousands of people in the woods every day, some undisputable evidence would have turned up by now.  Its as simple as that.  Daily we discover organisms that live in places that should be inhabitable but we still find them.  Bottom line is theres no credible evidence that would ever make me believe they exist.  When someone shows me a body i'll be the first to admit i was wrong and i'll be more than glad to extract my foot from my mouth.  Make no mistake about it, if i ever happen upon one the myth, yes myth, will be disproven.  I highly, highly doubt it will happen.  Sometimes people want to believe in something so bad, there mind conceives simple explainable things as something much more complex.  As far as the black helos go. . .well i wont go there.  And needing a .50 cal to bring one down, nah a good solid 22lr to the noggin oughtta drop em in there tracks.  Mr. Mike, i honestly do hope you find what youre looking for.  Just be sure to PM me first when you find that undeniable evidence.  Man i could go on and on but time wont allow it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Flaustin1 said:


> Ive followed this post from the beginning and have refused to chime in. I cant help myself anymore. Alot has been disputed on this thread but the one fact that cant be disputed is the fact that Bigfoot does not exist. Here are just a few reasons that have already been mentioned but are worthy of a twentieth apperance.
> 1. No bones have ever been found.
> 2. No bodies have ever been found.
> 3. No roadkills
> 4. No live specimens have ever been trapped.
> 5. Theres no DNA evidence whatsoever(except for the hairs tested by the bigfoot scientist)
> I could go on and on. Ive been from Texas to Colorado to Alaska, east to Ohio and Virginia, south to all the southern states with the exception of Louisianna. Ive been places in the Okeefenokee where few other people have gone. Ive been all over the mountains of Ga. and S.C. and the flatlands in the lower part of the state. (Bainbridge area). I have never seen any tracks, poo, hair, or anything else that couldnt be logically explained by being familiar with local wildlife. If you believers would use logic you would find yourselves questioning your beliefs. Sure theres video and a trail cam pic or two. Seems funny to me how there always blurry, never a good clear pic. With thousands of people in the woods every day, some undisputable evidence would have turned up by now. Its as simple as that. Daily we discover organisms that live in places that should be inhabitable but we still find them. Bottom line is theres no credible evidence that would ever make me believe they exist. When someone shows me a body i'll be the first to admit i was wrong and i'll be more than glad to extract my foot from my mouth. Make no mistake about it, if i ever happen upon one the myth, yes myth, will be disproven. I highly, highly doubt it will happen. Sometimes people want to believe in something so bad, there mind conceives simple explainable things as something much more complex. As far as the black helos go. . .well i wont go there. And needing a .50 cal to bring one down, nah a good solid 22lr to the noggin oughtta drop em in there tracks. Mr. Mike, i honestly do hope you find what youre looking for. Just be sure to PM me first when you find that undeniable evidence. Man i could go on and on but time wont allow it.


 
Army Ranger or Marine?


----------



## Palmetto

I can't believe this thread is still going and I can't believe I check it every time I log in........


----------



## watch1

Palmetto said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going and I can't believe I check it every time I log in........



Sorta gets in your blood don't it? Everybody loves a good mystery.

Like I stated before, the more I learn, the more questions I have. 

Originally Posted by Flaustin1 
"Ive followed this post from the beginning and have refused to chime in. I cant help myself anymore. Alot has been disputed on this thread but the one fact that cant be disputed is the fact that Bigfoot does not exist. Here are just a few reasons that have already been mentioned but are worthy of a twentieth apperance.

1. No bones have ever been found.
2. No bodies have ever been found.
3. No roadkills
4. No live specimens have ever been trapped.
5. Theres no DNA evidence whatsoever(except for the hairs tested by the bigfoot scientist)"

*****
Are you sure?

Lots of stories out there that say otherwise. But it seems they always end with things going missing or running into a dead end. If it only happened a time or two, I would dismiss it. 

How many times have humans destroyed information in an attempt to re-write history the way they wish it to be. In all the wars that have taken place, the history of a conquered people was destroyed. The history books only record the version of the winners of the war. The most historical of these events..the burning of the Library of Alexandria. How much knowledge was lost with that burning? Would you call that a cover-up?

Look at the story of America itself. Discovered by Columbus? They seem to forget that it had already been discovered not just by the Native Americans but by others as well. What we have is a European version of history.

History = His story. His version of what happened.

I will get more into the bones, bodies and other things later on. All interesting.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Danuwoa

The fact that this thread is 688 posts and 14 pages long tells me that there a lot of people that desperately need some hobbies.


----------



## bfriendly

Palmetto said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going and I can't believe I check it every time I log in........



I know,  keep forgetting there is a Hog Hunting  and Political Forum here


----------



## watch1

South GA Dawg said:


> The fact that this thread is 688 posts and 14 pages long tells me that there a lot of people that desperately need some hobbies.



I see you have a new hobby, reading Bigfoot and Hunters posts. 

Mike (watch1)


----------



## NCHillbilly

Palmetto said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going and I can't believe I check it every time I log in........



People sure can get all tore up over an imaginary monkey, can't they?  And it's a lot cheaper than a movie.


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> And now because you heard a noise while playing golf in a suburb of Atlanta, you are a bigfoot believer? Okay then? How about those last questions i posed? got any links or examples of them old stories? Found any credible witnesses? Just go back in this thread and point out an instance where you feel that I missed some profound staement or even an intelligent answer to any question. I realize you think you are witty and cute with some of these off-hand remarks and that they are somehow covering up your lack of crediblity regarding subjective questions. This game of dodging the real issues is popular on bf forums and I bet you are real good at it over there...I hate to say it to you, but you are starting to sukOUCH! at it over on here. Come on there is three real plain questions up there all alone, pick just one? I'm getting tired of asking...




You keep missing everything and have even admitted to Never studying the hair samples, you have all this Research tat you have done, but NEVER studied Hair Samples? If you would study the PHOTOS, like the ones I have sent you a link to, you could really do a study worth while. 

ANYONE who says something is CONFIRMED Bigfoot, is making a claim they CANNOT BACK UP.........I have said this from the beginning too..........

This may be the Greatest April Fool's day joke ever played, but if a body is ever brought in front of the public, The Joke will have been played on you sir.

Anyone who goes to a Bigfoot website and tries to convince them they cannot exist, using a middle school Science Book and a Set 1970's Encyclopedias............wait a second. If you are riding the bus to High School Right now, then maybe your Middle school book and encyclos are not as outdated as I thought. If they were mine they would be WAY outdated

You have obviously spent a large part of your recent life, studying this phenomenal Hoax. But while many will study this thinking there Has To Be a Bigfoot, I believe you study this subject with a sense of There Cannot Be a Bigfoot.

You have admittedly Never done a Hair study yourself; are you afraid of the Possible Truth?  Wouldn't a hair study be just as important, maybe even more so than ANY theory, photoshopped Videos and film.......


Spend a little time researching Hairs yourself.  You will be amazed at how different say a Squirrel hair fiber is than a Fox hair fiber. The photos have to be at the microscopic level, but pay close attention to the exterior.

Once you have studied this and can confirm what every hair "Thought" to "Possibly" be a Bigfoot really is, show me, because I must have missed that.

You try to put all bigfooters in a group with some hillbilly with a big stick who reportedly Punch a Bigfoot with his stick and told him "GO ON, GIT"

I was falling out of my chair laughin at that guy, and MANY others.........

BTW-you have admitted that maybe they are out in the Pacific NW, but NO WAY they could live here in GA TN NC etc.......Do you not see that you are saying maybe they exist, but cannot be here locally?

I have not seen anyone contradict themselves to the degree you have............but I also dont think anyone has been hoaxed nearly as bad as you have. You brought up the April Fool's joke........man it must burn to have been played like that.

I remember when the Jacob's photo came out...........there it is, I thought. Especially when several studies were done and could be compared..........Its a Juvy Bigfoot in my opinion, but until there is a body for physical proof, even these trail cam pictures cannot be confirmed and I am OK with that.

I guess I am ok with that because those same photos cannot be denied either


----------



## bfriendly

South GA Dawg said:


> The fact that this thread is 688 posts and 14 pages long tells me that there a lot of people that desperately need some hobbies.



BF research is a Hobby for many, not a Career, as some would like to think.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

South GA Dawg said:


> The fact that this thread is 688 posts and 14 pages long tells me that there a lot of people that desperately need some hobbies.


 
I think the Marine Corps should find the BF's and recruit them..


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> You keep missing everything and have even admitted to Never studying the hair samples, you have all this Research tat you have done, but NEVER studied Hair Samples? If you would study the PHOTOS, like the ones I have sent you a link to, you could really do a study worth while. Uhhh, I really ain't qualified to do a scientific evaluation of hairs samples or pictures. In these cases I have to rely on those who are and who one would assume would have an objective opinion on the subject. Anyway I don't have any pictures or hairs off a bf even if I wantd to study on them, but if you want to pull some hair off a barb-wire fence around your place and send it to me I'll give you a pretty good idea what breed of cow it done come off of....
> ANYONE who says something is CONFIRMED Bigfoot, is making a claim they CANNOT BACK UP.........I have said this from the beginning too..........Sure can't argue with that (OMG I just realized you have stole my trademark punctuation! HaHa... I have figured out how to post colored words (not politically correct?) within quotes like you)This may be the Greatest April Fool's day joke ever played, but if a body is ever brought in front of the public, The Joke will have been played on you sir. You overstate my interest if you think it will be some profound dissapointment if a bf is found?Anyone who goes to a Bigfoot website and tries to convince them they cannot exist, using a middle school Science Book and a Set 1970's Encyclopedias............wait a second. If you are riding the bus to High School Right now, then maybe your Middle school book and encyclos are not as outdated as I thought. If they were mine they would be WAY outdated i was whelped in 1963 and i ain't rode a school bus since I graduated high school (I was 25) Lord I wish you wouls go on and get over the middle sch. book thing... it was just an analogy, come on now?You have obviously spent a large part of your recent life, studying this phenomenal Hoax. But while many will study this thinking there Has To Be a Bigfoot, I believe you study this subject with a sense of There Cannot Be a Bigfoot. Actually I feel most people may start out like that, but due to the circumstances i was pretty open minded to start with...You have admittedly Never done a Hair study yourself; are you afraid of the Possible Truth?  Wouldn't a hair study be just as important, maybe even more so than ANY theory, photoshopped Videos and film.......
> 
> 
> Spend a little time researching Hairs yourself.  You will be amazed at how different say a Squirrel hair fiber is than a Fox hair fiber. The photos have to be at the microscopic level, but pay close attention to the exterior.
> 
> Once you have studied this and can confirm what every hair "Thought" to "Possibly" be a Bigfoot really is, show me, because I must have missed that. Heaps of really qualified individuals have already done this very same thing. You just gotta get it in your head that when the results come back as "inconclusive" or "unidentified" that that don't automatically guarantee it's the public hair off a bigfoot what straddled the fence in your backyard?
> 
> You try to put all bigfooters in a group with some hillbilly with a big stick who reportedly Punch a Bigfoot with his stick and told him "GO ON, GIT"  To some extent you are all in the same group... at least you share a common belief. This ol' boy thinks he saw a bf trying to rape his 'little dog', you heard a noise while playing golf. As to which is the most credible, or compelling? I don't know but you both believe in  bf now....I was falling out of my chair laughin at that guy, and MANY others.........
> 
> BTW-you have admitted that maybe they are out in the Pacific NW, but NO WAY they could live here in GA TN NC etc.......Do you not see that you are saying maybe they exist, but cannot be here locally? That is exactly what I am saying! (TA-DAH imagine confetti and balloons cascading down around you this very minute! Now a feller in a tux is handing you a certificate that says "You Finally Got It) That is how I feel, although very, very unlikely that area of the continent is the place I would start if i was a bfer. Why?, because it is the type of habitat to perhaps sustain him if bf is a big monkey, it is relatively remote in many areas, it is home to the tribe of Native Americans who's pre-historical stories can be most linked to a bf (about the only one of any)  and prior to the internet, this area was pretty much where most all the bf sightings were originating...
> I have not seen anyone contradict themselves to the degree you have............but I also dont think anyone has been hoaxed nearly as bad as you have. You brought up the April Fool's joke........man it must burn to have been played like that. What? Who hoaxed me? Where does that come from?I remember when the Jacob's photo came out...........there it is, I thought. Especially when several studies were done and could be compared..........Its a Juvy Bigfoot in my opinion, but until there is a body for physical proof, even these trail cam pictures cannot be confirmed and I am OK with that.
> 
> I guess I am ok with that because those same photos cannot be denied either Denied as far as what? You can't deny that this could be something other than a 'juvy bigfoot', that is the only thing i do know about it...[/QUOTE]
> 
> Dang, you get real close to a lucid, clear understanding of what I have posted... and then whack, right off the deep end again?


----------



## olcowman

South GA Dawg said:


> The fact that this thread is 688 posts and 14 pages long tells me that there a lot of people that desperately need some hobbies.



Hey... I can't help it, I go thru something like this every year or two. It's the end of NFL season, the dawgs opener is almost a full 9 months out. Ain't much reason to get tore up over the braves, and I am tired of arguing about whether or not we need to fire Coach Riecht. Between now and turkey season, with the kind of weather we are having now, shoot... your subject to catch me somewhere on the web a talking to folks that ride unicorns or have their own flying saucer?


----------



## Otis

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think the Marine Corps should find the BF's and recruit them..


 


Trying to raise their average IQ?


----------



## Flaustin1

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Army Ranger or Marine?



Ex-Nuclear Energy worker.  Some of those places where vacations, hunting and fishing trips.


----------



## Flaustin1

watch1 said:


> Sorta gets in your blood don't it? Everybody loves a good mystery.
> 
> Like I stated before, the more I learn, the more questions I have.
> 
> Originally Posted by Flaustin1
> "Ive followed this post from the beginning and have refused to chime in. I cant help myself anymore. Alot has been disputed on this thread but the one fact that cant be disputed is the fact that Bigfoot does not exist. Here are just a few reasons that have already been mentioned but are worthy of a twentieth apperance.
> 
> 1. No bones have ever been found.
> 2. No bodies have ever been found.
> 3. No roadkills
> 4. No live specimens have ever been trapped.
> 5. Theres no DNA evidence whatsoever(except for the hairs tested by the bigfoot scientist)"
> 
> *****
> Are you sure?
> 
> Lots of stories out there that say otherwise. But it seems they always end with things going missing or running into a dead end. If it only happened a time or two, I would dismiss it.
> 
> How many times have humans destroyed information in an attempt to re-write history the way they wish it to be. In all the wars that have taken place, the history of a conquered people was destroyed. The history books only record the version of the winners of the war. The most historical of these events..the burning of the Library of Alexandria. How much knowledge was lost with that burning? Would you call that a cover-up?
> 
> Look at the story of America itself. Discovered by Columbus? They seem to forget that it had already been discovered not just by the Native Americans but by others as well. What we have is a European version of history.
> 
> History = His story. His version of what happened.
> 
> I will get more into the bones, bodies and other things later on. All interesting.
> 
> Mike (watch1)



Yes im sure! show me a bone, a body, an undeniable undisputable photo, or anything else.  You cant because there arent any. Period! This has nothing to do with government cover-ups or anything of that nature.  Its plain and simple scientific facts.


----------



## testdepth

Could BFRIENDLY or Watch1 answer this?

1.  How is it that with all of the dog hunters out there using 1000s or more of dogs to hunt deer, hogs, bear, coons, rabbitts and squirrels they have never cornered, tracked or run down any Bigfoot?   How is that possible, when you have hunters hunting night and day? We are told they smell something terrible and yet no hunting dog has tracked one down?.  Not an adult, juvenile or baby Sasquatch.

2.  With all of the cell phone cameras, digital cameras, movie cameras, trail cameras, aerial photos, Google Earth and still NO clear photo of not one Sasquatch. We live in a digital age of electronics, spy satellites able to photo a license plate thousands of miles away, UAVs with FLIR, helocopters with FLIR and night vision devices everywhere and yet NO CLEAR PHOTO OF BIGFOOT!   No clear photo of a 7' - 10' 500lb big hairy upright walking mammal running around anywhere! No adults, no juveniles and no babies.  Explain this please.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

testdepth said:


> Could BFRIENDLY or Watch1 answer this?
> 
> 1. How is it that with all of the dog hunters out there using 1000s or more of dogs to hunt deer, hogs, bear, coons, rabbitts and squirrels they have never cornered, tracked or run down any Bigfoot? How is that possible, when you have hunters hunting night and day? We are told they smell something terrible and yet no hunting dog has tracked one down?. Not an adult, juvenile or baby Sasquatch.
> 
> 2. With all of the cell phone cameras, digital cameras, movie cameras, trail cameras, aerial photos, Google Earth and still NO clear photo of not one Sasquatch. We live in a digital age of electronics, spy satellites able to photo a license plate thousands of miles away, UAVs with FLIR, helocopters with FLIR and night vision devices everywhere and yet NO CLEAR PHOTO OF BIGFOOT! No clear photo of a 7' - 10' 500lb big hairy upright walking mammal running around anywhere! No adults, no juveniles and no babies. Explain this please.


 


I will admit, we do have black helicopters (DEA) and they do fly over miles and miles of uninhabited woodlands. But this is what they are looking for on infrared signatures..






I am pretty certain the BF movement is code for illegal crops and they have a vast network of language on the internet to warn each other when the po-po may be coming to get their crops so they won't be caught there tending to them.


----------



## doenightmare

testdepth said:


> Could BFRIENDLY or Watch1 answer this?
> 
> 1.  How is it that with all of the dog hunters out there using 1000s or more of dogs to hunt deer, hogs, bear, coons, rabbitts and squirrels they have never cornered, tracked or run down any Bigfoot?   How is that possible, when you have hunters hunting night and day? We are told they smell something terrible and yet no hunting dog has tracked one down?.  Not an adult, juvenile or baby Sasquatch.
> 
> 2.  With all of the cell phone cameras, digital cameras, movie cameras, trail cameras, aerial photos, Google Earth and still NO clear photo of not one Sasquatch. We live in a digital age of electronics, spy satellites able to photo a license plate thousands of miles away, UAVs with FLIR, helocopters with FLIR and night vision devices everywhere and yet NO CLEAR PHOTO OF BIGFOOT!   No clear photo of a 7' - 10' 500lb big hairy upright walking mammal running around anywhere! No adults, no juveniles and no babies.  *Explain this please.*



ADD?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Dang testdepth, I wish you hadn't sent me that video. Now I'm sittin here with a beer and cheez puffs.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang testdepth, I wish you hadn't sent me that video. Now I'm sittin here with a beer and cheez puffs.


........He did look kinda faded!........Hope it went well


----------



## Otis

Can just one person here give me one little scientific reason backed by one itty bitty fact showing me how it not possible for bigfoot to exist?

Maybe  Miguel  will share his tinfoil hat or better yet yall can network your tinfoil hats together to come up with a reasonal answer.


----------



## Keebs

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang testdepth, I wish you hadn't sent me that video. Now I'm sittin here with a beer and cheez puffs.


turtle power, man!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Otis said:


> Can just one person here give me one little scientific reason backed by one itty bitty fact showing me how it not possible for bigfoot to exist?
> 
> Maybe Miguel  will share his tinfoil hat or better yet yall can network your tinfoil hats together to come up with a reasonal answer.


 
Pm sent.


----------



## Dub

olcowman said:


> Either this thread has picked up more crazies... or I've done went crazy right along with 'em?
> 
> 
> I know how this bigfoot bunch has got so many members to join up with them... heck they wore them down! I done feel like I've had a whole 55 gallon drum of sasquatch opened up and poured on me... I tried logic, getting on their level, used some purty big names a time or two, tried some sharp sarcasm and a tad of just pure-d meaness.... I swear they believe in them now even more than when this thread started? These bfers are hard core, gullible... but hardcore!


 Well spoken! 



testdepth said:


> Give me a warning next time! I about spit tea all over the puter.
> 
> Question for the believers and I would like an answer to the best of your abilities.Bernard
> 
> How is it that with all of the dog hunters out there using 1000s or more of dogs to hunt deer, hogs, bear, coons, rabbitts and squirrels they have NEVER cornered, tracked or run down a Bigfoot?  How is that possible when you have hunters hunting night and day? You Bigfeeters say they smell something terrible and yet no hunting dog has tracked one down.
> 
> Still no answer to an earlier post about the millions of:
> Hunters
> Fisherman
> Mountain bikers
> Hikers
> Campers
> Yet no hard evidence at all !
> 
> With all of the cell phone cameras, digital cameras, movie cameras, trail cameras, aerial photos, Google Earth and still NO clear photo of not one Sasquatch.  We live in a digital age of electronics, spy satellites able to photo a license plate thousands of miles away, UAVs with FLIR, helocopters with FLIR and night vision devices everywhere and yet NO CLEAR PHOTO OF BIGFOOT!
> 
> No clear photo of a 7' - 10' 500lb big hairy upright walking mammal running around ANYWHERE!  Give it up


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

testdepth said:


> Leading researcher on the skunkape! You Bigfoot believers are some really authentic experts.
> 
> According to this Bigfoot Expert, here in a few months they will be mating again.  SMOKEPOLER You should wait until May 2011 to pull out the Gorilla Juice!
> 
> It's Bigfoot mating season in the Florida Everglades and researcher Dave Shealy says this furry creature is attracted to women on their periods.
> 
> Thursday, May 13, 2010 17:10 GMT
> 
> OCHOPEE, Fla. (Wireless Flash - FlashNews) – Bigfoot mating season is underway in the Florida Everglades and the furry, creature is out for blood.
> Dave Shealy, an RV park owner in Ochopee, Florida, is the leading researcher of the Skunk Ape, Bigfoot’s “smaller, smellier cousin.”
> 
> He says there are seven to nine Skunk Apes currently living in the Everglades and right now is the best time to spot one because it’s their mating season.
> 
> Lately, he’s heard lots of campers report strange sounds coming from the swamps. He figures it’s the Skunk Ape’s mating call, which sounds like a low-pitched dove cooing.
> 
> Though Skunk Apes are generally shy, Shealy says women on their periods should be careful when hiking the area because the cryptoids are attracted to the scent of menstruation.
> 
> They’re also aroused by used lingerie, so female campers shouldn’t hang their panties out to dry because, in his words, “That’s like raising a flag and inviting them in.”
> choking on my coffee!
> 
> Bigfoot believers poster child:


Is it just me, or is there a common theme with these folks that have actually seen Bigfoot??


----------



## watch1

testdepth said:


> Could BFRIENDLY or Watch1 answer this?
> 
> 1.  How is it that with all of the dog hunters out there using 1000s or more of dogs to hunt deer, hogs, bear, coons, rabbitts and squirrels they have never cornered, tracked or run down any Bigfoot?   How is that possible, when you have hunters hunting night and day? We are told they smell something terrible and yet no hunting dog has tracked one down?.  Not an adult, juvenile or baby Sasquatch.
> 
> 2.  With all of the cell phone cameras, digital cameras, movie cameras, trail cameras, aerial photos, Google Earth and still NO clear photo of not one Sasquatch. We live in a digital age of electronics, spy satellites able to photo a license plate thousands of miles away, UAVs with FLIR, helocopters with FLIR and night vision devices everywhere and yet NO CLEAR PHOTO OF BIGFOOT!   No clear photo of a 7' - 10' 500lb big hairy upright walking mammal running around anywhere! No adults, no juveniles and no babies.  Explain this please.



Well, I think those questions have been answered if you read the posts. They are just not the answers you want and your not listening.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is it just me, or is there a common theme with these folks that have actually seen Bigfoot??


 
I believe you would be dead on the money with that analogy.


----------



## watch1

How many times is that video going to be posted?

We have seen it already. Several times.

I can see this was a total waste of my time. Thanks to those that tried to make it a worth while discussion and I thank those that posted their experiences from the past.

Everybody happy now?

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

watch1 said:


> How many times is that video going to be posted?
> 
> We have seen it already. Several times.
> 
> I can see this was a total waste of my time. Thanks to those that tried to make it a worth while discussion and I thank those that posted their experiences from the past.
> 
> Everybody happy now?
> 
> Mike (watch1)


 

Nice Avatar by the way..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice Avatar by the way..


Is that Harry, and the Henderson's??


----------



## testdepth

For those that care to clearly understand how so many researchers and tourists can find the mighty bigfoot while the locals cannot, please go to youtube and in the search block put this dMXIY7QeO8c  then play the first item that comes up and enjoy!.  This explains so much!!


----------



## testdepth

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang testdepth, I wish you hadn't sent me that video. Now I'm sittin here with a beer and cheez puffs.



  no puffs smile dang!

I believe the believers are packing up their foil hats, Cheese Puffs, Beer and Hogs Legs and heading home


----------



## Flaustin1

I honestly cant believe how someone can think its a real creature when there isnt a shred of evidence to suggest that it is.  Mike (watch1), Why dont you post a picture of yourself.  I want to see a believer.


----------



## olcowman

watch1 said:


> How many times is that video going to be posted?
> 
> We have seen it already. Several times.
> 
> I can see this was a total waste of my time. Thanks to those that tried to make it a worth while discussion and I thank those that posted their experiences from the past.
> 
> Everybody happy now?
> 
> Mike (watch1)



Come on Mike, hang around, look how many non-believers you done got to talking about BF? Your killing your thread... we can't all just sit around here and agree with each other that BF doesn't exist. Go to one of them bigfoot sites and get some of your buddies and bring them over here. I think you are real, real close to changing Miguel's mind... he's just being stubborn. Stay after him and before you know it he'll be out there dodging them black helicoptors with you!


----------



## bfriendly

testdepth said:


> Could BFRIENDLY or Watch1 answer this?
> 
> 1.  How is it that with all of the dog hunters out there using 1000s or more of dogs to hunt deer, hogs, bear, coons, rabbitts and squirrels they have never cornered, tracked or run down any Bigfoot?   How is that possible, when you have hunters hunting night and day? We are told they smell something terrible and yet no hunting dog has tracked one down?.  Not an adult, juvenile or baby Sasquatch.
> 
> 2.  With all of the cell phone cameras, digital cameras, movie cameras, trail cameras, aerial photos, Google Earth and still NO clear photo of not one Sasquatch. We live in a digital age of electronics, spy satellites able to photo a license plate thousands of miles away, UAVs with FLIR, helocopters with FLIR and night vision devices everywhere and yet NO CLEAR PHOTO OF BIGFOOT!   No clear photo of a 7' - 10' 500lb big hairy upright walking mammal running around anywhere! No adults, no juveniles and no babies.  Explain this please.



Perhaps that is what makes this whole subject so fascination. If one was available for all the world to see, the fascination may dwindle a little dont ya think?


----------



## bfriendly

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is it just me, or is there a common theme with these folks that have actually seen Bigfoot??



Want to see something funny, scroll up to this post # 709, when you can see the face of the "Go on now Git" Guy, scroll up to the top so you can see the Avatar with the guy wearing the same kind of hat. Now scroll up and down several times


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I believe you would be dead on the money with that analogy.


Just Walking the halls looking for irregularities!!


----------



## doenightmare

bfriendly said:


> Want to see something funny, scroll up to this post # 709, when you can see the face of the "Go on now Git" Guy, scroll up to the top so you can see the Avatar with the guy wearing the same kind of hat. Now scroll up and down several times



I can see the resemblance.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

bfriendly said:


> Want to see something funny, scroll up to this post # 709, when you can see the face of the "Go on now Git" Guy, scroll up to the top so you can see the Avatar with the guy wearing the same kind of hat. Now scroll up and down several times





doenightmare said:


> I can see the resemblance.


Thanks for pointing that out!!


----------



## bfriendly

watch1 said:


> How many times is that video going to be posted?
> 
> We have seen it already. Several times.
> 
> I can see this was a total waste of my time. Thanks to those that tried to make it a worth while discussion and I thank those that posted their experiences from the past.
> 
> Everybody happy now?
> 
> Mike (watch1)



You know as well as I do that this was Not a waste of time.

We have the expected hecklers and one of them thinks he knows everything about something he says cant exist.........well, not here in GA or AL anyway.

 Their arguments are Weak and we all know it.......using the same science that brought us global warming does not have any weight here.

They act like a bunch of Democrats or trolls that have NOTHING to share but sarcasm and ridicule. SO WHAT?

There is plenty of evidence, and/or clues of the existence of Bigfoot, but you cannot make a blind man see, nor a deaf man hear. The close minded will walk the path looking straight ahead, seeing nothing beside them, nothing behind them. They may reach the destination, but they will have MISSED the journey.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

bfriendly said:


> You know as well as I do that this was Not a waste of time.
> 
> We have the expected hecklers and one of them thinks he knows everything about something he says cant exist.........well, not here in GA or AL anyway.
> 
> Their arguments are Weak and we all know it.......using the same science that brought us global warming does not have any weight here.
> 
> They act like a bunch of Democrats or trolls that have NOTHING to share but sarcasm and ridicule. SO WHAT?
> 
> There is plenty of evidence, and/or clues of the existence of Bigfoot, but you cannot make a blind man see, nor a deaf man hear. The close minded will walk the path looking straight ahead, seeing nothing beside them, nothing behind them. They may reach the destination, but they will have MISSED the journey.


Preach on Brother!!..........If you tell a Tale long enough........You will start to believe it yourself!!


----------



## Flaustin1

bfriendly said:


> Perhaps that is what makes this whole subject so fascination. If one was available for all the world to see, the fascination may dwindle a little dont ya think?



Yea the fascination would dwindle.  I wouldnt be here to argue the fact that they dont exist thats for sure!  Who knows the reason why a good photo dosnt exist?  Ooh me! Pick me! I know!  I know!.    Because there arent any bigfoots, feets, feet or whatever.


----------



## Dutch

I am a believer now!

I was down in the river swamps yesterday trying to find a hog or two when I heard some really strange grunting and splashing noises...thinking it was a hog in one of the sloughs I go easing up and what do I see? Can it be? YES....finally I see a Bigfoot like creature and thank God I had my kodak 110 loaded with ISO 150 b/w film....and managed to get one pic of bigfoot riding nessie!


----------



## Danuwoa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think the Marine Corps should find the BF's and recruit them..



Stalin supposedly had a secret program using male gorillas in just that fashion.  Now there is a rabbit trail these conspiracy theorists could run down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

South GA Dawg said:


> Stalin supposedly had a secret program using male gorillas in just that fashion. Now there is a rabbit trail these conspiracy theorists could run down.


 

Red Rat  Boxered Commie Gorilla's......Hmmmm


----------



## testdepth

bfriendly said:


> You know as well as I do that this was Not a waste of time.
> 
> Their arguments are Weak and we all know it.......using the same science that brought us global warming does not have any weight here.  Global warming is supported by the Dems and Libs hence the godfather of it Al Gore!Your side of the isle has such STRONG evidence  Blurry photos, countless hoaxes with guys in fake Bigfoot suits, hair that has not been DNA tested, casts of depressions in the ground, eyewitness's like Tim " I poked em in da chest  " Peeler and the trailer park manager in FL that tells women not to hang up their undies cause it attracts them because they mate in May.  Real Strong evidence
> 
> They act like a bunch of Democrats or trolls that have NOTHING to share but sarcasm and ridicule. SO WHAT?
> I would venture to guess that most of the guys that have posted here are Conservative Republicans.  The belief in Global Cooling or Warming and Bigfoot seems to be firmly planted in far left field.
> 
> There is plenty of evidence, and/or clues of the existence of Bigfoot. Cause Mr. Peeler says it's so.  If he would stop talking rough to the Bigfoot he could get a better picture of him with that dollar store camera.


----------



## bfriendly

Miguel, I have paid attention to your remarks, disregarded all the Sarcasm, which is merely an attempt to dodge the real evidence out there............Maybe I am wrong, but you are at least "On the fence" about Bigfoot, OCM admits they are out in the Pac NW.

If you guys can bear to be serious and look at some Evidence, then take another look at the Jacob's photo. It is a Trail Cam Picture from a DEER Hunter in PA.

Let me ask you this, what is in this picture?  You really dont think it "COULD" be a juvy Bigfoot?







Here is why I ask. All the naysayers say BFers have NO Evidence, NO PHOTOS, NOTHING.  Well, what do you call this PHOTO?  This Photo has been absolutely dissected by every one who would have a chance. It is NOT a photoshop, so the question is, WHAT is it?

The Deer Hunter also captured on the same camera some bear photos and a bear photo is in the Pic in Pic...............It is clearly Not a bear.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bfriendly said:


> Let me ask you this, what is in this picture? You really dont think it "COULD" be a juvy Bigfoot?


 
Well lets resize it, apply a little spectral filtration, adjust the contrast and sharpness, a little spectral adjustment and low and behold what do we have?? From that same fuzzy distorted black and white and I can make out a man stooping over to pick something up. Looks to be wearing a bolo or something and I can clearly make out his pant leg and shoe on his back leg.


----------



## deerslayer357

I've got one at my hunting club too!


----------



## testdepth

Sorry BFRIENDLY but thats a bear with mange looking towards the camera. See these photos!  As the soup nazi would say, *NEXT!!*  You still have no evidence?


----------



## bfriendly

testdepth said:


> Sorry BFRIENDLY but thats a bear with mange looking towards the camera. See these photos!  As the soup nazi would say, *NEXT!!*  You still have no evidence?



If that is bear w/mange why does he seem to have nice, thick, FULL body of hair(cept under the armpits)?
  The mangy Bear theory dont stand up; his hair is gone and all you can see is skin, like an elephant.  
I realize you may have lots and lots of Mangy bears running around being caught on TCs, but the Jacob's Photo is not one of them.
Since it is NOT a Bear(didn't I just say that?), what is it?


----------



## bfriendly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well lets resize it, apply a little spectral filtration, adjust the contrast and sharpness, a little spectral adjustment and low and behold what do we have?? From that same fuzzy distorted black and white and I can make out a man stooping over to pick something up. Looks to be wearing a bolo or something and I can clearly make out his pant leg and shoe on his back leg.
> 
> View attachment 584710




Sorry Miguel, Not even close.....nice try though  Actually, I must admit, it does resemble a human-like figure  A lot more than any mangy bear..............you have enlightened me somewhat.......how intriguing. Wheres that cow dude at?

Deerslayers got hogs too....can I come get one or two?


----------



## deerslayer357

bfriendly said:


> Deerslayers got hogs too....can I come get one or two?



Haha, I've been trying to get one myself!  It seems that we don't have many yet (thank god!), and they only come through late at night.


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> Miguel, I have paid attention to your remarks, disregarded all the Sarcasm, which is merely an attempt to dodge the real evidence out there............Maybe I am wrong, but you are at least "On the fence" about Bigfoot, OCM admits they are out in the Pac NW.



Come on now... get it right! OCM said although highly unlikely this would be the place I would start looking if I was compelled to go to run around in the woods hunting one of them things. Just a post or two before this you said i didn't know nothing? I'm as confused as a bigfoot researcher's field trip...


----------



## Danuwoa

Seriously?  Do people really have a hard time seeing that that's a black bear?


----------



## olcowman

Dutch said:


> I am a believer now!
> 
> I was down in the river swamps yesterday trying to find a hog or two when I heard some really strange grunting and splashing noises...thinking it was a hog in one of the sloughs I go easing up and what do I see? Can it be? YES....finally I see a Bigfoot like creature and thank God I had my kodak 110 loaded with ISO 150 b/w film....and managed to get one pic of bigfoot riding nessie!



Dutch, am i seeing things or is that sasquatch giving me the 'finger' in this picture?


----------



## olcowman

South GA Dawg said:


> Seriously?  Do people really have a hard time seeing that that's a black bear?



Yeah, I can see a bear... but that picture Dutch got of the BF apparantly having some sort of relations with the Loch Ness lizard is indisputable. You can't tell me that's a bear!

I have reconsidered my opinion of the feller up in North Carolina, after watching it one more time I caught on to the fact that he was watching the Gospel Channel (156 dash 7 I think he said, on "the antanner").


----------



## testdepth

BFRIENDLY,

The Jacob's photo shows a female bear with mange (there are different stages of mange).  This bear clearly has patches of missing fur.  A bear with thick fur would be seen as your inserted upper right hand photo shows ( a solid black bear ).  Female bears tend to get mange. In the photo you see another black object in the lower left side.  That is a young black bear.  Jacobs had been taking several photos of BLACK BEARS, so if would follow that this is in fact a black bear with mange!. 

All so called Bigfoot sightings, cave drawings, blurry photos and movie clips show and describe Bigfoot as walking on TWO legs and not on all FOUR legs just like the Jacobs photo shows.

Nice try and I still say NEXT!


----------



## snookman

*!*



testdepth said:


> BFRIENDLY,
> 
> The Jacob's photo shows a female bear with mange (there are different stages of mange).  This bear clearly has patches of missing fur.  A bear with thick fur would be seen as your inserted upper right hand photo shows ( a solid black bear ).  Female bears tend to get mange. In the photo you see another black object in the lower left side.  That is a young black bear.  Jacobs had been taking several photos of BLACK BEARS, so if would follow that this is in fact a black bear with mange!.
> 
> All so called Bigfoot sightings, cave drawings, blurry photos and movie clips show and describe Bigfoot as walking on TWO legs and not on all FOUR legs just like the Jacobs photo shows.
> 
> Nice try and I still say NEXT!



Sorry man... I dont agree with you for the simple fact that the limb ratio analisis is screaming primate!  I would buy the mangy bear theory before anything if it wasn't for that. It isn't as cut and dry as you make it seem!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

snookman said:


> Sorry man... I dont agree with you for the simple fact that the limb ratio *analisis* is screaming primate! I would buy the mangy bear theory before anything if it wasn't for that. It isn't as cut and dry as you make it seem!


 

Just who performs this analysis??? Have they ever done limb ratio analysis on malnourished bears with the mange???

All of the experts, and still not one single Bigfoot, even after existing on this planet since the beginning of time. It even outlasted the dinosaurs..


----------



## olcowman

Does anyone have a clue what bfriendly is talking about "the science of global warming" and how this ain't going to prove bogfoot is real. I feel like this thread is starting to pass me by cause I sure can't get a grasp of some of the 'off the map' Bfriendly is spouting off about? Is he trying to say that the handful of folks who came up with the notion of global warming is the same ones saying bigfoot ain't real? 

Dang buddy, you might ought to go on back and make this simple and just try and answer some of the questions folks has offered up for you? Have you got another bf buddy to help you? I think Mike has done up and abandoned you... try and find one who doesn't think that bf is part of a government cover-up, or a conspiracy involving global temperatures promoted by a group of mad scientists? I'm having a tough enough time trying to get my mind around the bf, all the additional delusional junk mades my head hurt bad!


----------



## snookman

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just who performs this analysis??? Have they ever done limb ratio analysis on malnourished bears with the mange???
> 
> All of the experts, and still not one single Bigfoot, even after existing on this planet since the beginning of time. It even outlasted the dinosaurs..



Just look at it. Have you ever seen what i'm talking about? I know you didn't just say mange is going to make a bear's limbs longer. It won't even make them look as long as they are. Google it and see for yourself. Yall are so sure you know everything about something you know doesn't exist. Yall are as hard headed as BFRIENDLY. Trust me on this one. You will never win an argument about anything with him. Iv'e Known him a long time!


----------



## snookman

Hehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LG2PHVq4Gfkre is one I found quick. Take the time and look at it. Yes a mangy bear was also used in the analysis.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Just what I thought. No more substantiation here. Move along folks, nothing to see here. Move along, keep moving. Just a bunch of men in monkey suits trying to draw the black helo's away from their marijuana crops. Move along, keep moving.


----------



## snookman

oops!


----------



## testdepth

Do more research about the 2007 Jacobs photos and you get this:

This animal is within the normal range of height for an American black bear. Another bit of suggestive evidence to support the bear hypothesis is that the state of Pennsylvania has a large bear population. They have one of the largest annual hunts of any state, with harvests of more than two thousand bears being common in the past decade, and an estimated population of more than 15,000 bears in 2000.Scientific analysis of the mangy bear.  http://www.doctoratlantis.com/jacobs.htm

Very impressive and much more reliable than the BFRO.

It's an adult female bear with mange.  Sorry, that's what it is.


----------



## testdepth

Bigfoot puff puff pass explains why there's so many sightings of a legend and myth.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

snookman said:


> [vbhtml]<iframe title="YouTube vide...ve some more cheez puffs and beer, please!!!!


----------



## Otis

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HOLY HOWARD HAVE A COW!!!! IT must be true then, Just because someone called "WE" did a pseudo-analysis and put it out there on Youtube.com with some really crappy japanese flute music. So, you are satisified now that your source that performed the analysis has been confirmed as "WE" and they offered you the opportunity to stop the video at any point and check their ratio numbers!!! Of course, there was no grid scale, nor scale of animal compared to a constant grid for you to use to do so, therefore trusting "WE's" expert analogy was a must.
> 
> This must be really hard for you guys.
> 
> Have some more cheez puffs and beer, please!!!!


 


So...when ya gonna prove to me bigfoot does not exist? Tinfoil cap running low on batteries?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Otis said:


> So...when ya gonna prove to me bigfoot does not exist? Tinfoil cap running low on batteries?


 
As soon as you prove to me that there such thing as a centerfold quality woman out there that has a good thrifty financial head on her soldiers and is loyal to her man..


----------



## Otis

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As soon as you prove to me that there such thing as a centerfold quality woman out there that has a good thrifty financial head on her soldiers and is loyal to her man..


 

So you admit the possibility is there, and like the cougar that was shot in Georgia, just because there is not one on game camera, it can really be out there?

PM sent on your question...


----------



## snookman

The female bear that they are showing doesn't look to be missing any hair at all. Everything showed can be manipulated to be what you want it to be just like the BFRO analysis. It doesn't mean it is or it isn't a juvanile bigfoot. I choose to belteve it is. This debate is not going to be resolved without a body. I promise you I will never produce one. I don't see them tasting very good at all and I wouldn't pull the trigger if I had one in my sights. I see exactaly where yall are coming from. It's kinda on the same line as religion, some believe and some don't. Me thinks yall just like to argue.  I have said everything i am going to say in this thread.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Otis said:


> So you admit the possibility is there, and like the cougar that was shot in Georgia, just because there is not one on game camera, it can really be out there?
> 
> PM sent on your question...


 
Yeah, but I've seen several strains of cougar first hand in Ga. Never seen even a sign of a Bigfoot, or even a Littlefoot for that matter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

snookman said:


> The female bear that they are showing doesn't look to be missing any hair at all. Everything showed can be manipulated to be what you want it to be just like the BFRO analysis. It doesn't mean it is or it isn't a juvanile bigfoot. I choose to belteve it is. This debate is not going to be resolved without a body. I promise you I will never produce one. I don't see them tasting very good at all and I wouldn't pull the trigger if I had one in my sights. I see exactaly where yall are coming from. It's kinda on the same line as religion, some believe and some don't. Me thinks yall just like to argue. I have said everything i am going to say in this thread.


 
Well personally I think the Washington state law to make it illegal to shoot one is rediculous. I mean if someone's gene pool is so shallow that they have nothing better to do running around in a monkey suit acting like bigfoot then that gene pool needs to be terminated. If the Washington State government would quit mimicking the federal governments attempts at protecting us from ourselves then someone would take one of these targets out in a sighting. Then we'd have conclusive proof, not a bunch of moonbat nutjob kool-aide drinking speculation and gross inconsistancies.


----------



## Otis

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, but I've seen several strains of cougar first hand in Ga. Never seen even a sign of a Bigfoot, or even a Littlefoot for that matter.


 

Admit I am right. My PM was not only to the point, but you even admitted it cannot be argued. Not you have to post the possibility of bigfoot exist. Your integrity as a weatherman in on the line.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Otis said:


> Admit I am right. My PM was not only to the point, but you even admitted it cannot be argued. Not you have to post the possibility of bigfoot exist. Your integrity as a weatherman in on the line.


 So you say you are comparing Ms. Dawn to Bigfoot??


----------



## Otis

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you say you are comparing Ms. Dawn to Bigfoot??


 


you say potato I say patato...admit I beat you in your own logic and that bigfoot can exist.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Otis said:


> you say potato I say patato...admit I beat you in your own logic and that bigfoot can exist.


 
I'll have to confer with Quack first and see what size shoe Ms. Dawn wears. Then I'm going to have to make him aware of your analogy, just to make sure that is the road you wanna go down..


----------



## Otis

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll have to confer with Quack first and see what size shoe Ms. Dawn wears. Then I'm going to have to make him aware of your analogy, just to make sure that is the road you wanna go down..


 


you sound just like a woman...wait, women don't whine that much...you sound like a liberal who just got confronted with facts


----------



## olcowman

Otis said:


> So...when ya gonna prove to me bigfoot does not exist? Tinfoil cap running low on batteries?



Is this the correct question in this matter? It appears to me that science and the absolute lack of conclusive evidence has proven the point... I thought the whole idea behind ya'll rounding up the kooks and starting websites and organizing field trips, all this was to prove to the rest of the world that bigfoot does exist? When did it turn into we got to prove he doesn't?


----------



## watch1

Maybe there will be some answers found in this if it is ever allowed to go public.

http://www.bigfootencounters.com/films/rugg-ketchum.htm

This is the folks that are doing the DNA analysis:

http://www.dnadiagnostics.com/staff.html

Would this be evidence?

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Otis

olcowman said:


> Is this the correct question in this matter? It appears to me that science and the absolute lack of conclusive evidence has proven the point... I thought the whole idea behind ya'll rounding up the kooks and starting websites and organizing field trips, all this was to prove to the rest of the world that bigfoot does exist? When did it turn into we got to prove he doesn't?


 
I never said bigfoot exist, rather I said it is possible. Lots of people saying that bigfoot does not exist, so I say ok, prove it does not exist. My point is, we don't know what all is out there. I doubt we know every species of fish there is. We have yet to explore all the oceans in depths below one mile. Lots of land in Russia to explore, as well as the mountains of Tibet. To me it all falls back on that cougar that got shot in there in Georgia. DNR said there was none in Georgia, there were no pics on trail cams of one...but one sure got shot. Anything is possible right?


----------



## Flaustin1

Otis said:


> I never said bigfoot exist, rather I said it is possible. Lots of people saying that bigfoot does not exist, so I say ok, prove it does not exist. My point is, we don't know what all is out there. I doubt we know every species of fish there is. We have yet to explore all the oceans in depths below one mile. Lots of land in Russia to explore, as well as the mountains of Tibet. To me it all falls back on that cougar that got shot in there in Georgia. DNR said there was none in Georgia, there were no pics on trail cams of one...but one sure got shot. Anything is possible right?



See, this is where yall are getting off track, its a known fact that cougars exist.  They even exist in neighboring states.  Theres not a population of bigfeets anywhere!  There is no relevence in this arguement.


----------



## bfriendly

testdepth said:


> BFRIENDLY,
> 
> The Jacob's photo shows a female bear with mange (there are different stages of mange).  This bear clearly has patches of missing fur.  A bear with thick fur would be seen as your inserted upper right hand photo shows ( a solid black bear ).  Female bears tend to get mange. In the photo you see another black object in the lower left side.  That is a young black bear.  Jacobs had been taking several photos of BLACK BEARS, so if would follow that this is in fact a black bear with mange!.
> 
> All so called Bigfoot sightings, cave drawings, blurry photos and movie clips show and describe Bigfoot as walking on TWO legs and not on all FOUR legs just like the Jacobs photo showsYou have not read any reports have you.
> 
> Nice try and I still say NEXT!



Many of the reports I have read describe the Bigfella as being on four legs, before getting up on two..........


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Does anyone have a clue what bfriendly is talking about "the science of global warming" and how this ain't going to prove bogfoot is real. I feel like this thread is starting to pass me byThis thread passed you by a long time ago cause I sure can't get a grasp of some of the 'off the map' Bfriendly is spouting off about? Is he trying to say that the handful of folks who came up with the notion of global warming is the same ones saying bigfoot ain't real?
> 
> Dang buddy, you might ought to go on back and make this simple and just try and answer some of the questions folks has offered up for you?What are they? You have no new ones, the old ones have been answered. If you throw in a new one with a Tooth Fairy reference, twill be iggied Have you got another bf buddy to help you? I think Mike has done up and abandoned you... try and find one who doesn't think that bf is part of a government cover-upI dont, never did, or a conspiracy involving global temperatures promoted by a group of mad scientists? I'm having a tough enough time trying to get my mind around the bf, all the additional delusional junk mades my head hurt bad!



 Mine too


----------



## Otis

Flaustin1 said:


> See, this is where yall are getting off track, its a known fact that cougars exist. They even exist in neighboring states. Theres not a population of bigfeets anywhere! There is no relevence in this arguement.


 

So you are telling me that all algae, fish, birds and animals have been discovered and that we will never identify a new species of anything? If you say there is a chance, then we agree.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Otis said:


> So you are telling me that all algae, fish, birds and animals have been discovered and that we will never identify a new species of anything? If you say there is a chance, then we agree.



Sure, new species are being discovered every day. They've discovered several new species of little inconspicuous critters recently here from the All-taxa Biodiversity Study in the GSM National Park. But: I think you'd have to admit that there's a bit of difference between a slightly different type of algae growing under a rock in Tibet or a new type of microscopic nematode living in leaf litter on top of a mountain than a ten-foot tall primate who supposedly lives on the outskirts of golf courses in Atlanta, beats on trees and screeches at the top of his lungs and steals women's underdrawers off their clotheslines every May.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Sure, new species are being discovered every day. They've discovered several new species of little inconspicuous critters recently here from the All-taxa Biodiversity Study in the GSM National Park. But: I think you'd have to admit that there's a bit of difference between a slightly different type of algae growing under a rock in Tibet or a new type of microscopic nematode living in leaf litter on top of a mountain than a ten-foot tall primate who supposedly lives on the outskirts of golf courses in Atlanta, beats on trees and screeches at the top of his lungs and steals women's underdrawers off their clotheslines every May.


 
Otis has been drinking Juarez Mx. water and spends too much time getting parched or frozen in White Sands. He really can't help it. He has PTBFS...


----------



## Otis

NCHillbilly said:


> Sure, new species are being discovered every day. They've discovered several new species of little inconspicuous critters recently here from the All-taxa Biodiversity Study in the GSM National Park. But: I think you'd have to admit that there's a bit of difference between a slightly different type of algae growing under a rock in Tibet or a new type of microscopic nematode living in leaf litter on top of a mountain than a ten-foot tall primate who supposedly lives on the outskirts of golf courses in Atlanta, beats on trees and screeches at the top of his lungs and steals women's underdrawers off their clotheslines every May.


 

I will agree it is unlikely, but I am not limiting myself to Georgia. When I say bigfoot COULD exist, I am saying somewhere on earth. My examples are just to show we continue to discover new things everyday.


----------



## bfriendly

Otis said:


> I will agree it is unlikely, but I am not limiting myself to Georgia. When I say bigfoot COULD exist, I am saying somewhere on earth. My examples are just to show we continue to discover new things everyday.



Steady Otis, you know that he knows you are right. He is just having to throw out the Living on Golf Courses in Atl line to send some Hopefully distracting Sarcasm in the mix.  

He says we dont answer the tough questions, when in fact, it is They that run from the Truth of Possibilities.........

Impossible is a word like Never. Very Definitive, and Nothing about the Bigfoot Phenomenon can be considered Definitive................except that there are reported sightings of such a creature for over 400 years; all of them kooks or not, we know the stories exist, whether or not the BF does.

Even the Photos, the videos, the cast of tracks, hair samples and supposed DNA study cant be definitive, until we have one.....................me thinks one day we will


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bfriendly said:


> Steady Otis, you know that he knows you are right. He is just having to throw out the Living on Golf Courses in Atl line to send some Hopefully distracting Sarcasm in the mix.
> 
> He says we dont answer the tough questions, when in fact, it is They that run from the Truth of Possibilities.........
> 
> Impossible is a word like Never. Very Definitive, and Nothing about the Bigfoot Phenomenon can be considered Definitive................except that there are reported sightings of such a creature for over 400 years; all of them kooks or not, we know the stories exist, whether or not the BF does.
> 
> Even the Photos, the videos, the cast of tracks, hair samples and supposed DNA study cant be definitive, until we have one.....................me thinks one day we will


 
So if you guys base your following of mythical creatures based on "stories" of sightings, then that means y'all must also be big fans of space aliens, sprites, fairies and leprechans as well too??


----------



## Otis

bfriendly said:


> Steady Otis, you know that he knows you are right. He is just having to throw out the Living on Golf Courses in Atl line to send some Hopefully distracting Sarcasm in the mix.
> 
> He says we dont answer the tough questions, when in fact, it is They that run from the Truth of Possibilities.........
> 
> Impossible is a word like Never. Very Definitive, and Nothing about the Bigfoot Phenomenon can be considered Definitive................except that there are reported sightings of such a creature for over 400 years; all of them kooks or not, we know the stories exist, whether or not the BF does.
> 
> Even the Photos, the videos, the cast of tracks, hair samples and supposed DNA study cant be definitive, until we have one.....................me thinks one day we will


 

In my mind, I think one may be caught in the mountains of Tibet or Russia. I use to follow this topic closely, and there have been lots of sightings in those places that have been neither proved or disproved. You also have to pay attention to the names used for the creatures and discriptions. Also, those places have sparse populations where something could exist near people or in places where people rarely venture. Google sasquatch, yeti, bogs or even better yet look up tribal stories for different areas in the world and see how simular they are. 

Now if you really want to push these same nay sayers to the limit, have them explain the prymids in Egypt, once they are done ask them to explain why there are pyrmids in Mexico built the same way, pointing the same direction and built during the same time peroid. Also remind them there was no way for them to communicate in a timely manner back then. Have them explain why they are so simular.

Is it so impossible to think we are the only life for in the universe? I know, let me go check my game camera.


----------



## Otis

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So if you guys base your following of mythical creatures based on "stories" of sightings, then that means y'all must also be big fans of space aliens, sprites, fairies and leprechans as well too??


 

if you re-phrase that to say that I believe in life in other places than earth, you would be correct.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Otis said:


> if you re-phrase that to say that I believe in life in other places than earth, you would be correct.


 You should, you were married to one..


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> They that run from the Truth of Possibilities.........
> 
> Impossible is a word like Never. Very Definitive, and Nothing about the Bigfoot Phenomenon can be considered Definitive................except that there are reported sightings of such a creature for over 400 years; all of them kooks or not, we know the stories exist, whether or not the BF does.
> 
> Even the Photos, the videos, the cast of tracks, hair samples and supposed DNA study cant be definitive, until we have one.....................me thinks one day we will


 I wasn't joking about recruiting some of your bf pals to come on over and help you out... although I expected more, it looks like you fired all your bullets on the first 2 or 3 pages of this thread. Okay...Okay, it passed me by, I am too dumb to get it, all the questions have been answered, we are all running from the truth, people have been seeing them for 400 years (BTW, I'LL ASK AGAIN... HOW ABOUT SOME EXAMPLES OF THESE 400 YEAR OLD REPORTS? 300 YEAR OLD? HELLO... HELLO?),[I get where you are coming from and their is no point in reposting it over and over. I agree with a previous poster that there is no way to win an argument with you... and it ain't because of your superior debating skills or you advanced intellect either! Recruit us some more bfers with something new to bring to the table, here's an open forum to discuss their views outside the circle of other bfers.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> So if you guys base your following of mythical creatures based on "stories" of sightings, then that means y'all must also be big fans of space aliens, sprites, fairies and leprechans as well too??



And these types of stories have been around a lot longer than giant monkey stories and much more broad spread... if you are going to go out on a limb and start believing in bf, might as well go whole hog! Example: A flying saucer just landing in my backyard on top of my pet leprechan and a bigfoot go out of it a holding a fairy in a red suit!"


----------



## Otis

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should, you were married to one..


 







Yet another diversion when forced to deal with facts. I bet you still got an Obamie sign in your yard to.


----------



## watch1

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So if you guys base your following of mythical creatures based on "stories" of sightings, then that means y'all must also be big fans of space aliens, sprites, fairies and leprechans as well too??



I am not sure what you mean by using the term "following" but at least you didn't say our belief. Some put more into that than it means. Do you believe in Deer? 

As for the knowing and understanding the fact that Bigfoot creatures exist is based on not just "stories". Stories don't leave tracks, which I have seen with my own eyes. Stories don't make sounds in the night. Stories don't have eyeshine and leave hair on fences when they cross them.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

watch1 said:


> I am not sure what you mean by using the term "following" but at least you didn't say our belief. Some put more into that than it means. Do you believe in Deer?
> 
> As for the knowing and understanding the fact that Bigfoot creatures exit is based on not just "stories". Stories don't leave tracks, which I have seen with my own eyes. Stories don't make sounds in the night. Stories don't have eyeshine and leave hair on fences when they cross them.
> 
> Mike (watch1)


 
It's all chips or fries, depending on which side of the pond you're from.

Here are some links I think you will enjoy reading, considering the level of proof needed to become a believer.

http://www.realfairies.net/your-fairy-sightings.html

This one has to be believable. They have pictures..

http://patriciasaxton.wordpress.com/sightings/

http://www.ufosoveramerica.com/

http://www.ghostsofamerica.com/

They are all believers, so it must be so!!!


----------



## watch1

What many don't realize that many of these reports are many times more than just stories. The sightings were investigated and at times follow-up investigations were done. Evidence was found to back the sighting/encounter up and eye witnesses were interviewed. Several times there were more than one eyewitness and they confirmed what the others saw and heard.

There are hoaxers out there and a few times there have been several that worked together on the hoax. Many of these have come to light. There are also many that re-main with only one explanation and that is that the encounter and the evidence found points to what they claimed happened, actually happened.

Don't rule out everything based on a few reports.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Otis

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's all chips or fries, depending on which side of the pond you're from.
> 
> Here are some links I think you will enjoy reading, considering the level of proof needed to become a believer.
> 
> http://www.realfairies.net/your-fairy-sightings.html
> 
> This one has to be believable. They have pictures..
> 
> http://patriciasaxton.wordpress.com/sightings/
> 
> http://www.ufosoveramerica.com/
> 
> http://www.ghostsofamerica.com/
> 
> They are all believers, so it must be so!!!


 


Again, can you prove any of them don't?


----------



## watch1

Did you answer my question?

Do you "believe" in Deer?

Mike (watch1)


----------



## fishfryer

I'm waiting to hear more about Bigfoot's pets.You know,the hawk and black panther,as seen by all those Huddle House or Waffle House waitresses in Atlanta area trailer parks.I can't see why they wouldn't be considered credible witnesses.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

watch1 said:


> Did you answer my question?
> 
> Do you "believe" in Deer?
> 
> Mike (watch1)


 
I have seen, killed and eaten deer. Bigfoot, not so much.

Is that how your logic process works?


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> I wasn't joking about recruiting some of your bf pals to come on over and help you out... although I expected more, it looks like you fired all your bullets on the first 2 or 3 pages of this thread. Okay...Okay, it passed me by, I am too dumb to get it, all the questions have been answered, we are all running from the truth, people have been seeing them for 400 years (BTW, I'LL ASK AGAIN... HOW ABOUT SOME EXAMPLES OF THESE 400 YEAR OLD REPORTS? 300 YEAR OLD? HELLO... HELLO?),[I get where you are coming from and their is no point in reposting it over and over. I agree with a previous poster that there is no way to win an argument with you... and it ain't because of your superior debating skills or you advanced intellect either! Recruit us some more bfers with something new to bring to the table, here's an open forum to discuss their views outside the circle of other bfers.
> 
> And these types of stories have been around a lot longer than giant monkey stories and much more broad spread... if you are going to go out on a limb and start believing in bf, might as well go whole hog! Example: A flying saucer just landing in my backyard on top of my pet leprechan and a bigfoot go out of it a holding a fairy in a red suit!"



Here is a link to an old show you have probably seen, but if not, it has some pretty good plausible explanations and examples for you to take note of.  Good stuff even if it is ONLY entertainment

I dont really believe the two guys and their video, but I was not there, so who knows? Not me.

BTW the show is much better than Monsterquest IMHO.

http://www.bfro.net/documentaries.asp


----------



## Dutch

watch1 said:


> Did you answer my question?
> 
> Do you "believe" in Deer?
> 
> Mike (watch1)



Yes...heres "proof"

Where is any CREDIBLE proof a living or dead bigfoot? I have HUNDREDS of trail cam pics and dozens of pics of DEAD deer.....so you show me one clear undisbutable picture of a living or dead bigfoot then I will believe....until then its a myth just like the loch ness and ufo's.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Cohutta


----------



## watch1

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have seen, killed and eaten deer. Bigfoot, not so much.
> 
> Is that how your logic process works?



You still have not answered my question.

Do you "believe" in Deer?

People have seen, shot, and even killed Bigfoot.

As far as I know, no one has eaten one. My point being is, what constitutes believing in something?

Because you have personally seen, shot, killed, and eaten a deer I take it that if asked, do you believe that Deer are real, you would say yes. 

But it seems you have a problem with the simple question, do you believe in deer.

Believing in something is not always "Faith" based is it?

Mike (watch1)


----------



## DouglasB.

watch1 said:


> People have seen, shot, and even killed Bigfoot.



So there IS a body then? If they killed it, certainly they had to have a body in order to know it was dead. Right? So what scientist currently has the body in their lab? When will the DNA results be released? Why have we not seen the pictures of this dead body? Why hasn't the news reported anything on this dead body? 

I believe in deer BECAUSE I have seen them, photographed them, made countless videos of them, sliced open their dead bodies and removed everything edible, felt the blood on my hands. 

You believe in bigfoot cause you heard a stick knockin a tree.... 

This thread has lasted way too long and the same things have been said over and over. 

NO it CAN NOT exist. Why? Because a ten foot tall monkey knockin over trees in Oregon isn't some rare form of butterfly. Butterfly=2 grams (if that) Bigfoot = 500 plus lbs.... 

Let's do some math... 500 lb animal.... requires 2.5 percent of it's body weight in consumtion each day. So it has to have 13.5 pounds of DRY MATTER.... we've established that Bigfoot can live off of leaves... so we'll use leaves... Leaves are 85 percent water..... So in order for Bigfoot to get 13.5 pounds of dry matter he would have to consume just under 84 pounds of leaves per day. How many leaves are there on trees in the fall and winter in Oregon? Do you realize how many hours of foraging it would take for him to eat 84 pounds of leaves per day? 

Ok so maybe he finds a berry bush. For the sake of it, we're going to say it's a blueberry.... a blueberry is 82 percent water.... there is an average of 217 blueberries in a pint... and a pint of blueberries is around .65 of a pound. In order to get that 13.5 pounds of Dry Matter... he needs to consume 78 pounds of Blueberries to get that 13.5... Do you realize that is over 20,000 blueberries? Man o man, he'd be pickin for AWHILE!!! 

You see.... the numbers don't lie.... and they alone prove that Bigfoot CAN'T exist especially without running in to him MUCH more often.


----------



## watch1

A Field Investigation into De Loys' "Ape" in Venezuela

By Marc E. W. Miller and Khryztian E. Miller


In 1917, François De Loys, a Swiss geologist, set off on an expedition into the montane and lowland rain forests of Venezuela. His expedition lasted for three years, and encountered many difficulties, including sickness and hostile Indians. Only a few expedition members survived.

In 1920, in the forest along the River Tarra, Loys later reported that he and his companions encountered two tall monkeys which advanced toward them, walking upright and holding onto bushes. The monkeys appeared to be very angry, screaming, waving, and tearing off branches. They reportedly became so enraged that they defecated into their own hands and hurled their feces at the men. The group tried to shoot the male monkey, which was in front and was the most threatening of the two. However, it reportedly stepped aside and let the female charge, and it was the female which was killed by the guns of the expedition members. The male monkey fled. The dead female was carried to the riverbank, set on an oil crate, held upright by a stick placed under its chin, and photographed. The photograph shows a large monkey with a human-like facial expression. Upon Loys's examination, the monkey was found to have 32 teeth instead of the normal 36. (Platyrrhine (New World) monkeys have 36 teeth, except for the marmosets, which have 32 teeth. Catarrhine (Old World) monkeys and apes have 32 teeth-Editor)

The expedition's cook prepared and preserved the animal's skull, and put it into a salt box. It later dried and disintegrated in the heat, and little by little the pieces were lost forever; but the photograph has remained. It was reported that the monkey was almost 5 feet, 2 inches (157 cm) tall, and a new discovery for science. It appeared to be a tailless primate, with the arms longer than the legs, and it had a flattened chest. The primate became known as Loys's Ape, although, of course, apes are only found in the Old World. Only monkeys are found in the New World Neotropics.

This account was given in detail by Bernard Heuvelmans in his classic book, On the Track of Unknown Animals (Hill and Wang, New York, 1958). Since then, many have speculated about the possibility of Loys's monkey-as we will call it here--still existing in the Venezuelan rain forests. The most recent reports were made in the 1970's. However, stories have recently been spreading in the Venezuelan forests about encounters with this primate.

After studying the history of these reports, we decided that the Ventuari and Orinoco Rivers, in the state of Amazonas, were the most likely places for present-day encounters. In October, 1990, the authors and three others, Bill Cacciolfi, Leon Childers, and Ken Wohlers, undertook an expedition to this area.

After meeting in Caracas, we proceeded by bush plane to the state of Amazonas. We landed near the Ventuari River, and were met by Piaroas Indians and Lorenzo Rodriguez, a well-known jungle pilot for over 25 years.

The expedition spent a great deal of time traveling a wide variety of rivers in this area, interviewing Indian villagers, and showing a variety of pictures of Loys's monkey in comparison to the African gorilla, and the American Sasquatch (Bigfoot). We embarked on a long journey up the Ventuari River and related tributaries. There we interviewed an older jaguar hunter who was a good friend of Rodriquez. When inquiring in regard to the giant monkey, he replied that, as a boy, he had captured such a monkey. It was over 3 feet (91 em) tall, and he had placed it in a cage and sent it to Puerto Ayacucho. He did not hear any more about this animal.

Several days later, while on the fiver, Khryztian (Marc Miller's daughter) became ill from heat stroke, and we had to rely upon a nearby village and our own travel medicines to restore her to a level at which we could carry on with the expedition. We then arrived at the Cabadc Las Piedras Waterfalls, and spent time in a local Indian village.

The inhabitants stated that, within the past year, four of them had been on the Ventuari River and had heard the cry of the giant monkey nearby. They became frightened and ran back to the village. Another of the Indians reported that he had seen giant monkey tracks, and had followed them; he said he saw a giant monkey grab a fish from the river, take its head off, and eat the fish. He tried to shoot it, but he panicked and ran. He stated that this happened a number of years ago.

Further inquiry suggested that, around 1980, two daughters of a nearby villager saw a giant monkey on the Orinoco River. This was at the village of Arrandagao.

Our stop at a village called Moro Coto also proved to be fruitful. Here the Indian hunters knew of this large monkey, and they said it runs in the mountains. They stated that they had found its tracks and heard its call many times. They call this large monkey salvaje, and say it cries and yells like a human, but has no language. They stated that it has not attacked people for many years.

During our evening campfire talks with Rodriguez, he told us about some of the many legends and stories of the jungle. The Indians talk of a giant anteater that will stand up to a jaguar, fighting with its claws. One of the Indians told us that he had seen a large animal--larger than a tapir--with large lips. Finally, Rodriguez told us that he himself had found footprints of the giant monkey on his airstrip about two years before. The prints were turned inwards and he estimated the animal weighed 80 to 100 pounds. The Indians had followed the tracks into the mountains. A hunter also came forth and told us that, approximately 10 years before, he had been sleeping in his boat on the Ventauri River, close to a village, when the giant monkey came down to the boat. This was at the village of Laja Pelada. There the monkey was known to sometimes come down from the mountains. The Indians do not kill the giant monkey, as they are fearful that it may have spiritual powers.

Rodriguez told us that in 1989 he had shot an anaconda snake over 21 feet long. It had tried to attack two small Indian children in a river. He emphasized how the rivers hold many unknown species, and that the forests are full of legends. The next morning, Rodriguez showed us the exact spot on the landing strip where he had found the tracks of the giant monkey. He stated it was easy to follow the tracks, as they were imbedded in the sand of the airstrip.

Our expedition then flew to Puerto Ayacucho, a small town onthe Orinoco River, where we planned to investigate further reports of the giant monkey. There we met with Oswaldo Calderson, whose mother had lived on the Casicalo River. She reported to us that she had seen the giant monkey over 25 years before. She told us of another local informant named Fernando Nives. He told us that he had seen the giant monkey 10 years before while hunting 25 miles north of Puerto Ayacucho. He described a very strong odor as he came closer to the animal. He took his boat off to the side of the river, and saw three large monkeys standing over 5 feet tall. He described the animals as reddish-colored.

Another incident was relayed to us by a local resident: 15 years before, while using a bulldozer to clear an area for a road, the engine had stopped and he could hear the call of a monkey. He later saw it, and also described it as having reddish hair and standing over 5 feet tall. Khryztian, who speaks fluent Spanish, was able to accurately interpret the information being relayed to us.

The following day, we went by boat up the Orinoco River, which serves as a border between Colombia and Venezuela. The Orinoco has over 1,000 tributaries. Huge granite mountains rose throughout the area. We stayed at an Indian village, and the chief shared many stories with us, speaking in broken Spanish. The chief told us that only a few months before, while hunting with his blow gun, he had seen a giant monkey. He described it as having reddish hair, and that it stood as tall as himself; this would be approximately 5 feet. He told us that he had shot the giant monkey, but did not take it back to the village as he was fearful it would be a bad omen.

The area is quite remote, and we introduced the village children to ice; it was very interesting to observe their reaction. The chief of the village had lost his left leg because of a snake bite, and now used a prosthetic device that he carved from wood.

The tributary where the giant monkey had been killed is called the Baruasa River. We stayed with the Bendare Indians in the area, and offered them a handsome reward if they could find the skeletal remains of this giant monkey which the chief had told us he had killed.

Zoologists will find it difficult to reach any conclusions from this expedition report. However, we believe that there is a high probability that some form of large, unknown monkey, from 3 to 5 feet tall, has been heard and seen by many Indian villagers and townspeople; and tracks have been reported by reliable sources, such as Lorenzo Rodriguez. All of the reports appear to contain the same description: a large monkey, somewhat thin in stature, with long arms, and having reddish hair.

It is our opinion that there are a wide variety of primates that have been labeled salvaje, didi, and a number of other names. Such reports have been made as far north as Central America, where some carvings by Mayan Indians have primate-like features.

Due to the almost impenetrable terrain and the vastness of the Venezuelan forest, further attempts to find Loys's "ape" or giant monkey (mono grande) would be very difficult. It is likely that there are a limited number of these large primates living in that part of South America. While rare, there are too many sighting reports from a wide variety of sources to discount this primate as myth only.

The Millers had no immediqte plans to conduct further fieldwork in this area.

© Marc E. W. Miller and Khryztian E. Miller, 1990

The photograph below is the only one available of De Loys' "Ape," taken after the primate was shot in 1920 by Swiss geologist François de Loys and his party in the Amazon forests of Venezuela.







Is this an un-known primate?

Mike (watch1)


----------



## DouglasB.

Really? You're going to use that one??? 


Montandon published the photo and stated it was a type of South American ape he called "Ameranthropoides loysi.”

Scottish anatomist and anthropologist Sir Arthur Keith stated the photograph was a hoax. It was a spider monkey with its tail hidden behind the crate and that the photograph had no indications of the creature’s size. Respected cryptozoologist and zoologist Ivan T. Sanderson agreed with his conclusions.



Keep trying watch1.... one day you'll get it.


----------



## watch1

DouglasB. said:


> So there IS a body then? .



Yeah

I heard they had one in a freezer in Ga.

My reply is about as good as yours..you like it?

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Wow, now I've got a headache . . .


----------



## DouglasB.

Look watch.... you said someone killed it.... when ya kill something, you check the body..... simple as that.... you think they killed something and didn't take the body??? ROTF! I assume you know how much that body would be worth....

I see you chose to take the sarcasm part of my posting rather than tackle the math part. I don't blame you... I'd be scared of the numbers that proved me wrong too.


----------



## doenightmare

DouglasB. said:


> So there IS a body then? If they killed it, certainly they had to have a body in order to know it was dead. Right? So what scientist currently has the body in their lab? When will the DNA results be released? Why have we not seen the pictures of this dead body? Why hasn't the news reported anything on this dead body?
> 
> I believe in deer BECAUSE I have seen them, photographed them, made countless videos of them, sliced open their dead bodies and removed everything edible, felt the blood on my hands.
> 
> You believe in bigfoot cause you heard a stick knockin a tree....
> 
> *This thread has lasted way too long and the same things have been said over and over. *
> 
> NO it CAN NOT exist. Why? Because a ten foot tall monkey knockin over trees in Oregon isn't some rare form of butterfly. Butterfly=2 grams (if that) Bigfoot = 500 plus lbs....
> 
> Let's do some math... 500 lb animal.... requires 2.5 percent of it's body weight in consumtion each day. So it has to have 13.5 pounds of DRY MATTER.... we've established that Bigfoot can live off of leaves... so we'll use leaves... Leaves are 85 percent water..... So in order for Bigfoot to get 13.5 pounds of dry matter he would have to consume just under 84 pounds of leaves per day. How many leaves are there on trees in the fall and winter in Oregon? Do you realize how many hours of foraging it would take for him to eat 84 pounds of leaves per day?
> 
> Ok so maybe he finds a berry bush. For the sake of it, we're going to say it's a blueberry.... a blueberry is 82 percent water.... there is an average of 217 blueberries in a pint... and a pint of blueberries is around .65 of a pound. In order to get that 13.5 pounds of Dry Matter... he needs to consume 78 pounds of Blueberries to get that 13.5... Do you realize that is over 20,000 blueberries? Man o man, he'd be pickin for AWHILE!!!
> 
> You see.... the numbers don't lie.... and they alone prove that Bigfoot CAN'T exist especially without running in to him MUCH more often.


 
Who are you to say how long this thread should last? Just for that - here it goes TTT.


----------



## DouglasB.

I have no problem with a thread that lasts.... and keeps coming to the top.... when things are being said that aren't repeats. I'd be willing to bet that 400 posts of the nearly 800 here are all repeats... over and over and over and overoveroveroveroveroveroveroveroveroveroveroveroveroverover(get's old huh)overoveroveroveroveroveroveroveroveroveroveroveroveroveroveroveroverover..... 

I still love the fact though, that nobody is going after my numbers.


----------



## watch1

DouglasB. said:


> Scottish anatomist and anthropologist Sir Arthur Keith stated the photograph was a hoax.



Well of coarse they would, they didn't discover it.

You look around and half the discoveries out there have most likely been claimed to be hoaxed by someone. That's the way of the world right. Somebody else discovered it first. Even Al Gore got robbed of his discovery of the Internet..LOL

It's all about fame and glory. The main drive behind that is money.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## DouglasB.

watch1 said:


> It's all about fame and glory. The main drive behind that is money.
> 
> Mike (watch1)




All the reason for having A BODY. Amazing that the skull disentagrated. 

Which just adds more depth to my arguement of "killing it/produce body". "The main drive behind that is money"..

So just what freezer in Ga is this thing held up in? I mean... since you said it, it has to be true. I'm sure I could photoshop a pic to prove just that!!!


----------



## testdepth

DouglasB. said:


> So there IS a body then? If they killed it, certainly they had to have a body in order to know it was dead. Right? So what scientist currently has the body in their lab? When will the DNA results be released? Why have we not seen the pictures of this dead body? Why hasn't the news reported anything on this dead body?
> 
> I believe in deer BECAUSE I have seen them, photographed them, made countless videos of them, sliced open their dead bodies and removed everything edible, felt the blood on my hands.
> 
> You believe in bigfoot cause you heard a stick knockin a tree....
> 
> This thread has lasted way too long and the same things have been said over and over.
> 
> NO it CAN NOT exist. Why? Because a ten foot tall monkey knockin over trees in Oregon isn't some rare form of butterfly. Butterfly=2 grams (if that) Bigfoot = 500 plus lbs....
> 
> Let's do some math... 500 lb animal.... requires 2.5 percent of it's body weight in consumtion each day. So it has to have 13.5 pounds of DRY MATTER.... we've established that Bigfoot can live off of leaves... so we'll use leaves... Leaves are 85 percent water..... So in order for Bigfoot to get 13.5 pounds of dry matter he would have to consume just under 84 pounds of leaves per day. How many leaves are there on trees in the fall and winter in Oregon? Do you realize how many hours of foraging it would take for him to eat 84 pounds of leaves per day?
> 
> Ok so maybe he finds a berry bush. For the sake of it, we're going to say it's a blueberry.... a blueberry is 82 percent water.... there is an average of 217 blueberries in a pint... and a pint of blueberries is around .65 of a pound. In order to get that 13.5 pounds of Dry Matter... he needs to consume 78 pounds of Blueberries to get that 13.5... Do you realize that is over 20,000 blueberries? Man o man, he'd be pickin for AWHILE!!!
> 
> You see.... the numbers don't lie.... and they alone prove that Bigfoot CAN'T exist especially without running in to him MUCH more often.



See here, don't you go using math and common sense against the believers. 

I wonder how that math applies to the southern Bigfoot cousin the SWAMP APE?

I know somewhere in here it was stated they eat the livers of deer, elk and whatever else because it's nutrient rich.  So how much meat does a Bigfoot eat if a Bigfoot could eat meat?
Can a 7'-10' 500-800 pound Bigfoot chase down a deer or elk?
How far do you think something that big can run before being exhausted?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I give up. Trying to interject logic here is like having conversation with Al Gore and Joseph Biden.

http://dsc.discovery.com/news/slideshows/bigfoot.html


----------



## testdepth

If I see a Bigfoot in the woods you can bet the discussion will be over.


----------



## watch1

I got a call one day from a man that told me that he had lived in the same area I do in the past. He also said that his dad was hunting with some others back in the 50s near here and one of them had shot one of them (Bigfoot). They thought it was a Bear or something and when they saw it up close, they all got scared because it looked so human. They all decided to bury it in the woods where it had died. 
He did not know the exact location but gave me a general idea of where it happened.

It was near the same place a photo was taken back a in 1977.







We got one of our researchers who is about 6'6" and tried to put him in about the same place in the road and tried to get in about the same place to take the photo.






Is this a Bigfoot in the photo? I don't know for sure but it sure seems larger than the researchers does.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## DouglasB.

Come on.... you say you know that money is the reason people call hoax... yet you think someone would bury something that is worth MILLIONS??? 

"It looked so human like".... 

Please.    Instead of facing fact and science watch1, you're posting on with the same ole drivel and pics of hoaxes. Someone finally told ya why it's impossible, and you avoid it....

Imagine that.


----------



## Otis

DouglasB. said:


> So there IS a body then? If they killed it, certainly they had to have a body in order to know it was dead. Right? So what scientist currently has the body in their lab? When will the DNA results be released? Why have we not seen the pictures of this dead body? Why hasn't the news reported anything on this dead body?
> 
> I believe in deer BECAUSE I have seen them, photographed them, made countless videos of them, sliced open their dead bodies and removed everything edible, felt the blood on my hands.
> 
> You believe in bigfoot cause you heard a stick knockin a tree....
> 
> This thread has lasted way too long and the same things have been said over and over.
> 
> NO it CAN NOT exist. Why? Because a ten foot tall monkey knockin over trees in Oregon isn't some rare form of butterfly. Butterfly=2 grams (if that) Bigfoot = 500 plus lbs....
> 
> Let's do some math... 500 lb animal.... requires 2.5 percent of it's body weight in consumtion each day. So it has to have 13.5 pounds of DRY MATTER.... we've established that Bigfoot can live off of leaves... so we'll use leaves... Leaves are 85 percent water..... So in order for Bigfoot to get 13.5 pounds of dry matter he would have to consume just under 84 pounds of leaves per day. How many leaves are there on trees in the fall and winter in Oregon? Do you realize how many hours of foraging it would take for him to eat 84 pounds of leaves per day?
> 
> Ok so maybe he finds a berry bush. For the sake of it, we're going to say it's a blueberry.... a blueberry is 82 percent water.... there is an average of 217 blueberries in a pint... and a pint of blueberries is around .65 of a pound. In order to get that 13.5 pounds of Dry Matter... he needs to consume 78 pounds of Blueberries to get that 13.5... Do you realize that is over 20,000 blueberries? Man o man, he'd be pickin for AWHILE!!!
> 
> You see.... the numbers don't lie.... and they alone prove that Bigfoot CAN'T exist especially without running in to him MUCH more often.


 


Tell ya what, I will do the math as soon as you explain to me how you came up with those numbers. Height, weight and intake. Seems to me it is different for every living creature and therefor cannot be an exact science. But go ahead, give it a shot. Prove to me a bigfoot cannot exist. Oh yea, I want to know why one would only eat leaves to.


----------



## DouglasB.

The weight of the animal comes from you the believers.... a foraging animal of over 200 pounds needs 2.5 percent to survive each day. This is simple figures that anyone with google can find. Animals that don't move much, don't need as much. Animals that move a lot need more. The AVERAGE of all of these animals is 2.5.

We used leaves because that is the base of the diet that your believer friends have stated. I threw in berries as well.... 

Bigfoot CAN exist... sure.... so can fairies and unicorns. *cookoo cookoo*


----------



## Otis

DouglasB. said:


> The weight of the animal comes from you the believers.... a foraging animal of over 200 pounds needs 2.5 percent to survive each day. This is simple figures that anyone with google can find. Animals that don't move much, don't need as much. Animals that move a lot need more. The AVERAGE of all of these animals is 2.5.
> 
> We used leaves because that is the base of the diet that your believer friends have stated. I threw in berries as well....
> 
> Bigfoot CAN exist... sure.... so can fairies and unicorns. *cookoo cookoo*


 


Thanks for seeing it my way. I knew you would come around. Now if the rest of YOUR anti-bigfooters could see the possibility, there would be no arguement. Education is the key.


----------



## DouglasB.

Otis... you keep repeating yourself over and over and over... "Tell me why he can't exist". So here ya go...

1.) Food sources. You can argue the numbers all you want but in every single species of large animals there is AT LEAST a 2% daily intake. Other animals eat up to 30% of their body weight due to the fact that they don't eat regularly. Bears are spotted and videotaped and shot while eating because of having to chase that percentage. Due to the amount of consumtion it takes to get to these numbers the animal would be seen on MULTIPLE occasions.

2.)There is NO FOSSIL RECORD of ANY type of ape in America. None. Especially Bigfoot.

3.) Every possible story that ends in a death here, is casually swept away under the rug. Buried. Or dissentagrated. So we never have a body. 

4.) In order for a population to continue there has to be a breeding population. I'm sure we can agree on that. A breeding population is a fairly LARGE population. I mean after all you can't breed if you can't find each other. This factor ALONE would mean you would see them. Every single person out there has seen a deer in person at some point or another.... Breeding population.

5.) Every single pic you guys have posted... every video... everything has been debunked in some form or fashion. All of them. Either the person taking it came forward, or through closer examination.

There is so much more scientific evidence out there that proves the fact that Bigfoot doesn't exist than there will ever be that points towards he does. As we've said time and time again... show us a body. Which with a breeding population that shouldn't be hard what so ever. 

The last large animal (over 100 pounds) discovered was the Giant Panda.... over ONE HUNDRED YEARS AGO.... there have been NO MORE discoveries of anything with any type of size to it in over 100 years.... Amazing aint it. I'm done with the thread now.... I'm not going to argue with people lost in fairy tales.... I got news for ya though, the Easter Bunny isn't real either.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Otis, if bigfootsies existed, the last census woulda found them.


----------



## Otis

DouglasB. said:


> Otis... you keep repeating yourself over and over and over... "Tell me why he can't exist". So here ya go...
> 
> 1.) Food sources. You can argue the numbers all you want but in every single species of large animals there is AT LEAST a 2% daily intake. Other animals eat up to 30% of their body weight due to the fact that they don't eat regularly. Bears are spotted and videotaped and shot while eating because of having to chase that percentage. Due to the amount of consumtion it takes to get to these numbers the animal would be seen on MULTIPLE occasions.
> 
> 2.)There is NO FOSSIL RECORD of ANY type of ape in America. None. Especially Bigfoot.
> 
> 3.) Every possible story that ends in a death here, is casually swept away under the rug. Buried. Or dissentagrated. So we never have a body.
> 
> 4.) In order for a population to continue there has to be a breeding population. I'm sure we can agree on that. A breeding population is a fairly LARGE population. I mean after all you can't breed if you can't find each other. This factor ALONE would mean you would see them. Every single person out there has seen a deer in person at some point or another.... Breeding population.
> 
> 5.) Every single pic you guys have posted... every video... everything has been debunked in some form or fashion. All of them. Either the person taking it came forward, or through closer examination.
> 
> There is so much more scientific evidence out there that proves the fact that Bigfoot doesn't exist than there will ever be that points towards he does. As we've said time and time again... show us a body. Which with a breeding population that shouldn't be hard what so ever.
> 
> The last large animal (over 100 pounds) discovered was the Giant Panda.... over ONE HUNDRED YEARS AGO.... there have been NO MORE discoveries of anything with any type of size to it in over 100 years.... Amazing aint it. I'm done with the thread now.... I'm not going to argue with people lost in fairy tales.... I got news for ya though, the Easter Bunny isn't real either.


 


Wait, please don't leave. You see, I am discussing the possibility of the entire planet while you are talking about the good ol US of A. See, before I mention lands that are not heavily populated. Russian and Tibet. I am have not read up on it, but I believe there are large sectors of land in Canada to that does not hold a heavy human population. Can we agree animals retreat as we move in on them? If so, can we say that bigfoot can be moved by human population?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Otis said:


> If so, can we say that bigfoot can be moved by human population?


 
I bet he is more likely to be moved by a large consumption of prunes..


----------



## GA DAWG

Was a bloody spot in the rd in front of the house this morning..Could be somebody hit a Bigfoot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watch1

DouglasB. said:


> Come on.... you say you know that money is the reason people call hoax... yet you think someone would bury something that is worth MILLIONS???
> 
> "It looked so human like"....
> 
> Please.    Instead of facing fact and science watch1, you're posting on with the same ole drivel and pics of hoaxes. Someone finally told ya why it's impossible, and you avoid it....
> 
> Imagine that.



I guess your right. Why don't you write a book about this and explain it to everyone. 

I have had it. I'm done. 

You just keep doing what your doing. You getting good results.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## testdepth

What if the Sasquatch hibernates like a bear and only eats during spring summer and fall and then sleeps the winter away like bears do?


----------



## Otis

NCHillbilly said:


> Otis, if bigfootsies existed, the last census woulda found them.


 

only if he votes democrat 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet he is more likely to be moved by a large consumption of prunes..


 

there ya go again, dodging the facts like a good liberal  





GA DAWG said:


> Was a bloody spot in the rd in front of the house this morning..Could be somebody hit a Bigfoot!!!!!!!!!!!


 

it was a possum, I saw it get hit and Bigfoot came and got the road kill for stew


----------



## doenightmare

This thread was fun till Dougy started his rants. Why do people get so uptight over someone else's beliefs?

Who cares if Watch and others believe something different? At least OCM was civil.


----------



## DouglasB.

doenightmare said:


> This thread was fun till Dougy started his rants. Why do people get so uptight over someone else's beliefs?
> 
> Who cares if Watch and others believe something different? At least OCM was civil.



Awwwww.... Don't like hard evidence and truth??? So sorry... 

If ya actually paid attention, I wasn't the only Non Believer on here.... Sorry I was the one that laid down the proof that pee'd in the cornflakes.


----------



## NCHillbilly

So- bigfoot, a priest, Snoop Dog, and an armadillo walk into a bar........


----------



## T.P.

..The armadillo says to the bartender...." do you know how to make a hairy ape?"


----------



## doenightmare

DouglasB. said:


> Awwwww.... Don't like hard evidence and truth??? So sorry...
> 
> If ya actually paid attention, I wasn't the only Non Believer on here.... Sorry I was the one that laid down the proof that pee'd in the cornflakes.



No - you were not the only one. But you were the only one that called the people who are open to BF crazy (cookoo cookoo) and seem determined to make people believe you or be deemed nuts. You didn't pee in my cornflakes as I think the truth is no BF - just came off as a ............... - well, not likeable in your rebuttals.


----------



## DouglasB.

Never claimed not to be...


----------



## olcowman

Mike, hang on... I may have missed it but i think i read all of the posts? You stated way back about your first experience with something 'unknown' in the forest and if i recall correctly what you saw wasn't nowhere near bigfoot-like. How did you go from that event into hardcore bf?

Here's a question... according to all the bfers these things avoid human contact almost exclusively and it was just suggested that human encroachment maybe driving them into even more remote areas... Why? If one peruses all the stories in the various databases and posted on bf sites there is only a very small fraction of them which recount a human harming, or attempting to harm, a bigfoot. Generally this would lead me to believe that they would tolerate humans and we'd be seeing them running around in city parks and neighborhoods like squirrels. Course we'd probably get tired of stepping in all the washtub sized piles of bf poo and go to shooting the daylights out of them eventually...


----------



## olcowman

Ya'll let me know when you're done spanking Dougy?


----------



## NCHillbilly

T.P. said:


> ..The armadillo says to the bartender...." do you know how to make a hairy ape?"



And the bartender says,"No, I don't think so, but if you can hum a few bars of it, I'll try to sing along."


----------



## DouglasB.

olcowman said:


> Ya'll let me know when you're done spanking Dougy?



Can we take pictures and everything???? Do I at least get dinner first????


Do I think it's crazy? Yep.... I do.... I do think it's crazy that folks refuse to look at hard evidence and instead chase dreams based upon pictures taken in the 1920's that have been proven a hoax over and over and over. By all means though, if they wanna believe... more power to them. 

Folks thought Einstien was crazy too though... so who knows?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

testdepth said:


> What if the Sasquatch hibernates like a bear and only eats during spring summer and fall and then sleeps the winter away like bears do?


 

Bears don't hibernate much down south..


----------



## Otis

DouglasB. said:


> Awwwww.... Don't like hard evidence and truth??? So sorry...
> 
> If ya actually paid attention, I wasn't the only Non Believer on here.... Sorry I was the one that laid down the proof that pee'd in the cornflakes.


 

As I recall, you decided to come over to my side and say it was possible. Dare I quote you? 




olcowman said:


> Mike, hang on... I may have missed it but i think i read all of the posts? You stated way back about your first experience with something 'unknown' in the forest and if i recall correctly what you saw wasn't nowhere near bigfoot-like. How did you go from that event into hardcore bf?
> 
> Here's a question... according to all the bfers these things avoid human contact almost exclusively and it was just suggested that human encroachment maybe driving them into even more remote areas... Why? If one peruses all the stories in the various databases and posted on bf sites there is only a very small fraction of them which recount a human harming, or attempting to harm, a bigfoot. Generally this would lead me to believe that they would tolerate humans and we'd be seeing them running around in city parks and neighborhoods like squirrels. Course we'd probably get tired of stepping in all the washtub sized piles of bf poo and go to shooting the daylights out of them eventually...


 

I suggested that and will admit it based on no proof but my own theory. My suggestion was that as we expand upon land, we could be pushing animals into new places, land that is not developed and rarely travled by humans. I do believe it to be possible. How many of you know that puma's still exist in the US? There are 2 documented sitings since the 1930's though. Why? Because they live out in the desert, in the mountains as far away from humans as possible. As I recall, both siting occured while running dogs. So with only 2 sitings, would it be fair to say they don't exist anymore? Or, does it remain possible since there is so much land that is not inhabitied? 

For the record...I am not a believer or non believer, I do have hope that one is found though.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Otis said:


> As I recall, you decided to come over to my side and say it was possible. Dare I quote you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggested that and will admit it based on no proof but my own theory. My suggestion was that as we expand upon land, we could be pushing animals into new places, land that is not developed and rarely travled by humans. I do believe it to be possible. How many of you know that puma's still exist in the US? There are 2 documented sitings since the 1930's though. Why? Because they live out in the desert, in the mountains as far away from humans as possible. As I recall, both siting occured while running dogs. So with only 2 sitings, would it be fair to say they don't exist anymore? Or, does it remain possible since there is so much land that is not inhabitied?
> 
> For the record...I am not a believer or non believer, I do have hope that one is found though.



Uh.......most people? A puma is the exact same animal as a mountain lion, cougar, panther, etc. (Puma concolor.) Most western states have healthy populations and open hunting seasons for them. There are thousands of them in the US.


----------



## Otis

NCHillbilly said:


> Uh.......most people? A puma is the exact same animal as a mountain lion, cougar, panther, etc. (Puma concolor.) Most western states have healthy populations and open hunting seasons for them. There are thousands of them in the US.


 

You are correct and I used the wrong word. I meant to say jaguars.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Yeah, they had a couple recent trailcam pics of two-three different jaguars in Arizona a couple years ago. They caught one and radio collared it, but it died soon after.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Otis said:


> As I recall, you decided to come over to my side and say it was possible.


Mark is there with you on your side isn't he!!..........Careful he doesn't accidentally shoot your Bigfoot!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, they had a couple recent trailcam pics of two-three different jaguars in Arizona a couple years ago. They caught one and radio collared it, but it died soon after.


 
but they at least physically caught one..


----------



## Otis

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mark is there with you on your side isn't he!!..........Careful he doesn't accidentally shoot your Bigfoot!!


 


So thats what happened to the JawJa Bigfoot herd  all killed by thutty thutties...at least it takes a 300 UltraMag to kill a JawJa deer




Miguel Cervantes said:


> but they at least physically caught one..


 


oh now ya want to pop off with facts


----------



## bfriendly

DouglasB. said:


> So there IS a body then? If they killed it, certainly they had to have a body in order to know it was dead. Right? So what scientist currently has the body in their lab? When will the DNA results be released? Why have we not seen the pictures of this dead body? Why hasn't the news reported anything on this dead body?
> 
> I believe in deer BECAUSE I have seen them, photographed them, made countless videos of them, sliced open their dead bodies and removed everything edible, felt the blood on my hands.
> 
> You believe in bigfoot cause you heard a stick knockin a tree....
> 
> This thread has lasted way too long and the same things have been said over and over.Then why do you keep doing it
> 
> NO it CAN NOT exist. Why? Because a ten foot tall monkey knockin over trees in Oregon isn't some rare form of butterfly. Butterfly=2 grams (if that) Bigfoot = 500 plus lbs....
> 
> Let's do some math... 500 lb animal.... requires 2.5 percent of it's body weight in consumtion each day. So it has to have 13.5 pounds of DRY MATTER.... we've established that Bigfoot can live off of leaves... so we'll use leaves... Leaves are 85 percent water..... So in order for Bigfoot to get 13.5 pounds of dry matter he would have to consume just under 84 pounds of leaves per day. What if he ate acorns? And a little Wabbit, perhaps when berries grow they eat them. What if he does not need to eat 2.5%?
> I mean, how would you know how much he needs to eat, if you dont have one(BF) to prove it.How many leaves are there on trees in the fall and winter in Oregon? Do you realize how many hours of foraging it would take for him to eat 84 pounds of leaves per day?What if he was a fast eater. What if he could go for day and not eat and still survive?
> 
> Ok so maybe he finds a berry bush. For the sake of it, we're going to say it's a blueberry.... a blueberry is 82 percent water.... there is an average of 217 blueberries in a pint... and a pint of blueberries is around .65 of a pound. In order to get that 13.5 pounds of Dry Matter... he needs to consume 78 pounds of Blueberries to get that 13.5... Do you realize that is over 20,000 blueberries? Man o man, he'd be pickin for AWHILE!!! Or maybe he Gathers and stores stuff?
> 
> You see.... the numbers don't lieNot Lie, but they do Theorize stuff they cant prove. Your proof doesn't prove the Non existence any more than my proof can prove that your proof is proofless.... and they alone prove that Bigfoot CAN'T exist especially without running in to him MUCH more often.



So he could survive if we ran into him more often
Really?

So what if there was truth in the rumor that they will kill something and only eat the Liver out of it................I heard somewhere that the liver is Very Healthy and would sustain needed nutrients for a nasty winter somewhere................just sayin, What if?


----------



## Smokepoler

*And the Bartender Says*



T.P. said:


> ..The armadillo says to the bartender...." do you know how to make a hairy ape?"



And the Bartender sez, Get you some Go-riller Mist, Dye her bangs purple, and take her on a moonlight watch in the snow.Works eveytime...............Giggity,,,Giggity,,,


----------



## bfriendly

DouglasB. said:


> Can we take pictures and everything???? Do I at least get dinner first????
> 
> 
> Do I think it's crazy? Yep.... I do.... I do think it's crazy that folks refuse to look at hard evidenceYour hard evidence is not as hard as the set plaster in a Bigfoot Print and instead chase dreams based upon pictures taken in the 1920's that have been proven a hoax over and over and over. By all means though, if they wanna believe... more power to them.
> 
> Folks thought Einstien was crazy too though... so who knows?!?!



Yes I agree that there is More Power to the Believers!

You naysayers sound like a bunch of Conspiracy Theorists, worst than any BFer(the black choppers did throw me a bit though)...........And you have Proven Less with your theories that you call facts, than OCM has...........well, I guess maybe the same, NOTHING


----------



## testdepth

This is as real as it get folks!!


----------



## bfriendly

testdepth said:


> This is as real as it get folks!!



Wow............can you imagine?

That was Great.................even though they show the Yeti as a Dream............they got it about as close as anyone else has as far as special effects goes...............I would bet


----------



## testdepth

Well I guess you'll have to save it to watch on the big screen snuggled up with your Yeti doll sipping on a cold one eating cheese puffs in your blanket of leaves with the sounds of Bigfoot playing in the background.  That's as real as it will ever get!  But don't you go talkin ruff too em yu hear!


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> Yes I agree that there is More Power to the Believers!
> 
> You naysayers sound like a bunch of Conspiracy Theorists, worst than any BFer(the black choppers did throw me a bit though)...........And you have Proven Less with your theories that you call facts, than OCM has...........well, I guess maybe the same, NOTHING



I guess that there is about the end of the thread... ain't no way to argue with that kind of logic?

Bless your heart... I sure didn't mean to confuse you with all them facts, but i'm beginning to understand where you are coming from i think? When you go to tossing out facts and using some subjective thinking into the hardcore 'bigfoot believer's world'.... it goes from an innocent interest in a cute fairytale and turns into one of them obsessive conditions, with a long name, that they gotta give you pills for and they make you go once a week to lay on a couch and talk to a feller in a funny sweater about how you really never liked your mama.

I reckon in order to believe in bf, they's a great deal of logic and simple science you either got to ignore... or figure that they're all wrong and you know something they don't? If by chance we are all wrong and one day a 10 foot tall monkey walks out of the woods of GA, and as the bf believe, he is an intelligent primate. I bet I know the first place he'll be headed... to the courthouse. When he sees all them bfers thats been after him all these years... his first order of business will be to file some restraining orders.


----------



## BBQBOSS

and people say the drivelers threads are a waste of time, space, and energy.


----------



## Otis

BBQBOSS said:


> and people say the drivelers threads are a waste of time, space, and energy.


 
You got any award winning BBQ bigfoot ideas? I am going looking for one this weekend and want to know the best way to cook when I catch it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

BBQBOSS said:


> and people say the drivelers threads are a waste of time, space, and energy.



What do you see that's not important and relevent here? What could possibly be more productive than seventeen pages of:

"Ain't no bigfoot."
"Is too!"
"Is not!"
"Is!"
"Not!"
"You're a poopeyhead!"
"I know you are but how about me?"
"Are too!"
"Not!"


----------



## Bitteroot

don't make me come back in here!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS

Otis said:


> You got any award winning BBQ bigfoot ideas? I am going looking for one this weekend and want to know the best way to cook when I catch it.



Shoot man, I can rub down a sasquatch butt, wrap it in bacon and smoke it for about 18 hours.  Man, you talk about some good eatin!!!!   Dont even get me started on Bigfoot ribs!


----------



## testdepth

I have a serious question for all of us hunters of animals.

Lets just say for grins that Watch1 and Bfriendly are right about thousands of bigfoots roaming around.  If by chance you came across the mythical legend roaming around the deep woods of GA while you were out hunting with your favorite weapon, would you shoot it or run for the hills?

As for me  RIP smelly skunkape.


----------



## bfriendly

testdepth said:


> I have a seriousOK, lets be Serious..... question for all of us hunters of animals.
> 
> Lets just say for grins that Watch1 and Bfriendly are rightWe Are, BUT........ about thousands of bigfoots roaming aroundNever claimed to be Thousands. They are not Deer Silly, these guys may easily live to  be 70, they dont need to be in Large Numbers........That is alot of what you guys have "Missed".................you too sir have Missed it all.  If by chance you came across the mythical legend roaming around the deep woods of GA while you were out hunting with your favorite weapon, would you shoot it or run for the hills?
> 
> As for me  RIP smelly skunkapeI would love to be there to see it................me thinks you would do something else.





> I guess that there is about the end of the thread... ain't no way to argue with that kind of logic?




There may be hope for you yet


----------



## BBQBOSS

If I ever meet up with one of these bigfeets im gonna try and get into a cannabis growing co-op with him and some of his buddies. Since they are masters of disguise i bet no one will find the plants.  Plus, they already live out there so they can manage the crops with ease.  Its a win win situation.  My sasquatches gonna be rollin on dubs carrying subs.  Yall caint see me...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BBQBOSS said:


> If I ever meet up with one of these bigfeets im gonna try and get into a cannabis growing co-op with him and some of his buddies. Since they are masters of disguise i bet no one will find the plants. Plus, they already live out there so they can manage the crops with ease. Its a win win situation. My sasquatches gonna be rollin on dubs carrying subs. Yall caint see me...


 
It's a well known fact that Sasquatch Ganja makes you invisible...


----------



## GA DAWG

148 more posts and we get to start another Bigfeet thread


----------



## Smokepoler

Bigfoot Recon - Night 4
Well we went out last night for the final attempt to find the Sasquatch. I had intended to go alone, but after the results of the last excursion, my Wife won't let me out without her. Went through the usual Tree beatin, Tarzan hollerin', Go-riller Mist spritzin', Ridge Glassin' and such. Still no contact. As I pause to reflect over my attempts to prove Ol Hairy exists, I am afraid that I am forced to resign and turn in my O-ficial tin foil hat. It is my opinion that there ain't no sech a thang as a Bigfoot. On a positive note. This has rekindled the burnin' passion what once existed in our Marrage. For this we are truley thankful.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a well known fact that Sasquatch Ganja makes you invisible...



Im tellin ya... you aint lived until you smoked some dried sasquatch scat with a dab of S. Ga Black Panther urine and a touch of haint gland oil, out of a hookah.


----------



## Bitteroot

uh... you mean pookas?  They smoke well, and smoke well....


----------



## bfriendly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a well known fact that Sasquatch Ganja makes you invisible...



Is that whats in your avatar?  I can barely see ya and some times I think you disappear..........................eer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

GA DAWG said:


> 148 more posts and we get to start another Bigfeet thread


 


bfriendly said:


> Is that whats in your avatar? I can barely see ya and some times I think you disappear..........................eer


 
I have it on good authority that this one might just be allowed to continue infinitely.  Just like the stories of Bigfoot..


----------



## Throwback

Bigfoot believers mentality---"And I was listening for bigfoot and I heard something that I couldn't identify so that must have been bigfoot!"




T


----------



## testdepth

bfriendly said:


> There may be hope for you yet



Actually I haven't missed a thing.  There would have to be 1000s in order for them to be spotted in 48 out of the 50 states, sorry Delaware and Hawaii you guys are missing out.  No Bigfoot in the hoods of Washington DC and he won't wear a hula skirt.

Logically they still would have to breed to continue the species.  There would be adult males, adult females, teenagers, toddlers and babies crawling, walking, peeing, pooping and making noises in the woods.  All different sizes and colors. From a baby to a 7' to 10' tall 500 - 800 pound Bigfoot that is hairy and smells.  The adults would have to forage for food to not only feed themselves but to feed the female and the young ones to.  They would have to find shelter for themselves like most animals. They are not smart enough to build a shelter like a hut or tee-pee out of logs or trees (wild gorillas don't even do that).  Logically caves are where they could be protected from dangerous animals and hidden.  They would have to be near a water source. They would have to gather enough nuts, berries, leaves, roots and meat to feed themselves and the others.  They would have to be very sneaky in order to catch an animal to eat like a deer or elk because they can't have that much stamina to run them down being so big.  Besides what would 500-800lbs sound like running throught the brush and trees. 

They would also have to avoid predators like the black bear, mountain lion, grizzly and kodiak brown bear.  They would have to avoid being bitten by poisonous snakes or attacked by alligators.  They would have to avoid natural disasters like floods, tornadoes, hurricanes and earthquakes.  They must be very good at this because even intelligent humans are affected by these and we find their bodies and bones. Bigfoot bodies and bones have never been found.

Bigfoot would have to be able to live in and around 304,906,550 (subtracted Delaware and Hawaii) human beings without the intelligent humans knowing where they are located and without them following them back to their dens in the remote possibility that they happen to be spotted.

Of those 304,906,550 intelligent humans there are approx 60-70 million active outdoor people in the those 48 states that hunt, fish, hike, camp, bicycle, motorcycle, atv, 4 wheeling, bird watching and others just living out there.  All of the Bigfoots would have to be weary enough and stealthy enough to avoid all of them while they go about their normal everyday Bigfoot lives of hiding and gathering enough food to live.

No bones or fossils of any large primate have ever been found in North America.  None, EVER.  

There are no wild groups of primates currently living in North America.  If primates from a 2 ounce Mouse Lemur to the 500-800 pound Eastern Lowland Gorilla do not thrive and live in North America currently then scientifically speaking neither does Bigfoot.

You see I have been paying attention and I have done some research.


You stand a better chance of finding out where Jimmy Hoffa is buried than you would discovering a new mammal in North America.  Especially one 7'-10' tall weighing 500-800 pounds.

Not probable and not possible!  It is a myth and a legend and I would say the largest hoax ever played.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Throwback said:


> Bigfoot believers mentality---"And I was listening for bigfoot and I heard something that I couldn't identify so that must have been bigfoot!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T


 
We ate at the local Mexican restaurant last night. I could have sworn I heard a bigfoot under the covers after I went to bed.


----------



## olcowman

testdepth said:


> I have a serious question for all of us hunters of animals.
> 
> Lets just say for grins that Watch1 and Bfriendly are right about thousands of bigfoots roaming around.  If by chance you came across the mythical legend roaming around the deep woods of GA while you were out hunting with your favorite weapon, would you shoot it or run for the hills?
> 
> As for me  RIP smelly skunkape.



I swear on a dead bigfoot... I would shoot, cook and eat any mythilogical or 'make-believe' creature that ever crosses my path. This includes sasquatch (aka yeti, bigfoot, skunk ape), nessie, altamaha-ha, mermaids, the easter bunny, tooth fairies, little green men (taste like frog legs), ogres, black panthers, unicorns, ogo-pogo, vampires, poltergists, werewolves, wendigos, sea monsters, ghosts (low-cal), Elvis, trolls, mothmen, succubi, dragons, spring heel jack, etc. etc. etc.

Some of these i probably done eat in potted meat, big macs, and hot dogs? I personally left Santa Claus off the list for personal reasons.


----------



## T.P.

I heard him one time in a Wal-mart bathroom a couple years ago. He was hiding in the 3rd stall down and I must has made him angry when I came in and invaded his territory, cause the noises I heard that day have haunted me ever since.


----------



## doenightmare

olcowman said:


> I swear on a dead bigfoot... I would shoot, cook and eat any mythilogical or 'make-believe' creature that ever crosses my path. This includes sasquatch (aka yeti, bigfoot, skunk ape), nessie, altamaha-ha, mermaids, the easter bunny, tooth fairies, little green men (taste like frog legs), ogres, black panthers, unicorns, ogo-pogo, vampires, poltergists, werewolves, wendigos, sea monsters, *ghosts (low-cal)*, Elvis, trolls, mothmen, succubi, dragons, spring heel jack, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Some of these i probably done eat in potted meat, big macs, and hot dogs? I personally left Santa Claus off the list for personal reasons.



 Good one OCM..


----------



## olcowman

Smokepoler said:


> On a positive note. This has rekindled the burnin' passion what once existed in our Marrage. For this we are truley thankful.



This does have its down side... now every time you get the hankerin' to 'light that fire of passion', so to speak, you're gonna have to be smelling like a go-rilly, screaming like tarzan, and then go to running around beating on trees with sticks? Lord that's a heap of work... I'd be afraid I'd be to tuckered to _put the fire out_ once I got it going?

(I bet ol' Bfriendly just broke out in a cold sweat just a reading this?)


----------



## Nicodemus

olcowman said:


> I swear on a dead bigfoot... I would shoot, cook and eat any mythilogical or 'make-believe' creature that ever crosses my path. This includes sasquatch (aka yeti, bigfoot, skunk ape), nessie, altamaha-ha, mermaids, the easter bunny, tooth fairies, little green men (taste like frog legs), ogres, black panthers, unicorns, ogo-pogo, vampires, poltergists, werewolves, wendigos, sea monsters, ghosts (low-cal), Elvis, trolls, mothmen, succubi, dragons, spring heel jack, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Some of these i probably done eat in potted meat, big macs, and hot dogs? I personally left Santa Claus off the list for personal reasons.





I`ve had a challenge out for a couple of years now, on the fabled black panther. Nobody has yet to take me up on it.

The challenge still stands...


----------



## olcowman

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We ate at the local Mexican restaurant last night. I could have sworn I heard a bigfoot under the covers after I went to bed.



You didn't smell the skunk ape? Cornbread and buttermilk right before bedtime, and my wife starts believing in them skunk apes...


----------



## testdepth

olcowman said:


> I swear on a dead bigfoot... I would shoot, cook and eat any mythilogical or 'make-believe' creature that ever crosses my path. This includes sasquatch (aka yeti, bigfoot, skunk ape), nessie, altamaha-ha, mermaids, the easter bunny, tooth fairies, little green men (taste like frog legs), ogres, black panthers, unicorns, ogo-pogo, vampires, poltergists, werewolves, wendigos, sea monsters, ghosts (low-cal), Elvis, trolls, mothmen, succubi, dragons, spring heel jack, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Some of these i probably done eat in potted meat, big macs, and hot dogs? I personally left Santa Claus off the list for personal reasons.



The dollar value alone is reason enough to ventilate Ol stinky Bigfoot.  You'd be famous and go down in history as the man that killed a Bigfoot and finally provided proof because lord knows the Bigfoot believers have tried for hundreds of years to produce a live one and we all know how well that's working.


----------



## testdepth

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve had a challenge out for a couple of years now, on the fabled black panther. Nobody has yet to take me up on it.
> 
> The challenge still stands...



No one has asked yet so I will, whats the challenge?


----------



## GA DAWG

I heard what sounded like somebody beating a big stick on a tree earlier tonight!!! So I went and found out what it was!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

T.P. said:


> I heard him one time in a Wal-mart bathroom a couple years ago. He was hiding in the 3rd stall down and I must has made him angry when I came in and invaded his territory, cause the noises I heard that day have haunted me ever since.


I would bet the smell was awful!!


----------



## Otis

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve had a challenge out for a couple of years now, on the fabled black panther. Nobody has yet to take me up on it.
> 
> The challenge still stands...


 
 I'll bring one to next gathering if you promise to shave your head.


----------



## Otis

Lets get back on topic here. I still don't think anyone has proved or disproved any theories. I say the facts remain it is possible. One reason is that if one does exist, we do not know how smart one could be. Could be they are far smarter than us and choose to avoid us. I have saw some say they are 7-10. but I am confused where they have gotten this data from.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Otis said:


> Lets get back on topic here. I still don't think anyone has proved or disproved any theories. I say the facts remain it is possible. One reason is that if one does exist, we do not know how smart one could be. Could be they are far smarter than us and choose to avoid us. I have saw some say they are 7-10. but I am confused where they have gotten this data from.


 
I'm bettin that if they did exist they'd be smarter than you and a couple others on this thread...


----------



## BBQBOSS

Otis said:


> Lets get back on topic here. I still don't think anyone has proved or disproved any theories. I say the facts remain it is possible. One reason is that if one does exist, we do not know how smart one could be. Could be they are far smarter than us and choose to avoid us. I have saw some say they are 7-10. but I am confused where they have gotten this data from.



If they do exist, I bet they drive Chevy's.


----------



## Otis

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm bettin that if they did exist they'd be smarter than you and a couple others on this thread...





I would have to agree with that statement, cause if they are proven to exist some of you naysayers are gonna get full on eating some crow. 





BBQBOSS said:


> If they do exist, I bet they drive Chevy's.




I am sure not matter how smart or dumb a bigfoot turns out to be, they would never support a bailed out Obama corp.


----------



## testdepth

Otis said:


> Lets get back on topic here. I still don't think anyone has proved or disproved any theories. I say the facts remain it is possible. One reason is that if one does exist, we do not know how smart one could be. Could be they are far smarter than us and choose to avoid us. I have saw some say they are 7-10. but I am confused where they have gotten this data from.



Ask and you shall receive.  This is from one of your researchers and it shows the estimated height based on foot length of between 7' - 10'. http://www.bigfootencounters.com/biology/henner.htm

Expert eyewitness account states 10' tall:



Boo yah!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Otis said:


> I would have to agree with that statement, cause if they are proven to exist some of you naysayers are gonna get full on eating some crow.


 
I like crow, I have seen crow, I have killed crow, and cooked right they aren't that bad.

Now Bigfoot? That's a different fairy tale all together.


----------



## testdepth

NCHILLBILLY here's another one from your neck of the woods buddy.

Michael Greene self proclaimed Bigfoot researcher for over 20yrs and a member of BFRO claims he has thermal image of Bigfoot grabbing a "ZAGNUT candy bar".  This happened in Troy NC in the smallest NC forest of 79 square miles called Uwharrie.  He is going looking with Animal Planet this Saturday.Icing on the cake:
This footage is 2 yes that's what I said 2 YEARS OLD! Oh and yes it is blurry go figure. It was taken at night with a thermal image scope.  This guy admits the image is blurry.  He says it can be nothing else.

BFRIENDLY and WATCH1 the best part of his video interview came at the end when he reports on the BFRO.
Quote " THE BFRO HAS 200 GAME CAMERAS AND NOT ONE PICTURE HAS EVER BEEN TAKEN ".  Not one picture in the BFROs 16yrs of existance. 

He wasn't there when the footage was taken.  He left and came back.  He is 6'5" tall but claims it wasn't him and says you can't fake thermal image?

He also says that this is the most conclusive proof in 40yrs!


----------



## Ole Crip

watch1 said:


> i don't think it has to fall in a "believe or not believe" position. A person can have things happen that or not easily explained without having to make a giant leap of faith.
> 
> I am not asking anyone to join a believe it..in or out club but just to keep an open mind to the possibilities that there may be something out there. No harm in that, is there?
> 
> Mike (watch1)



sounds like a wild hog. I had a wild hog making all kinds of strange noises it freaked me out this first noise was a deep vibrating noise then it sounded like someone was beating on a culvert pipe with a hammer next the sound very familiar to the sounds you had recorded and many more he was really mad he charged us a few times.i would have never believed that was a hog until i seen him with my flashlight be honest with ya i about spoiled myself.


----------



## Otis

testdepth said:


> Ask and you shall receive.  This is from one of your researchers and it shows the estimated height based on foot length of between 7' - 10'. http://www.bigfootencounters.com/biology/henner.htm
> 
> Expert eyewitness account states 10' tall:
> 
> 
> 
> Boo yah!





Can't be one of mine cause I have said all along I am neither a believer or disbeliever. But keep at it, sooner or later you will find the proof needed for us all to believe. We know you are a closet believer.


----------



## olcowman

Otis said:


> Lets get back on topic here. I still don't think anyone has proved or disproved any theories. I say the facts remain it is possible. One reason is that if one does exist, we do not know how smart one could be. Could be they are far smarter than us and choose to avoid us. I have saw some say they are 7-10. but I am confused where they have gotten this data from.



I am finally beginning to understand the bigfoot believer's logic! Our analytical thought process' are at opposite ends of the spectrum. I think, 'science and common sense makes a bf extremely unlikely... a bf believer says 'maybe they sprout wings out of their but and fly away when humans are around?' Objective thinking to a believer is 'they got a but', 'some animals have wings, therefore this is very possible.

It is the same way our parents convinced us that Santa Claus brought them presents on Christmas morning...


----------



## JustUs4All

If Big Foot exists it is undoubtedly very intelligent.  It would have to be to elude capture or definitive proof of its existence for so long. Due to the vigor with which oldcowman is attempting to poo poo the idea of big foot, I suspect that he himself may be one and is on a campaign of disinformation.  

Either that or he is an abdominal snowman.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bigfoot PsyOps,,,,,,,,,now there's a thought..


----------



## doenightmare

JustUs4All said:


> If Big Foot exists it is undoubtedly very intelligent.  It would have to be to elude capture or definitive proof of its existence for so long. Due to the vigor with which oldcowman is attempting to poo poo the idea of big foot, I suspect that he himself may be one and is on a campaign of disinformation.
> 
> Either that or he is an abdominal snowman.



He's a Skunk Ape!


----------



## NCHillbilly

We've been compromised!


----------



## bfriendly

Otis said:


> Lets get back on topic here. I still don't think anyone has proved or disproved any theories. I say the facts remain it is possible. One reason is that if one does exist, we do not know how smart one could be. Could be they are far smarter than us and choose to avoid us. I have saw some say they are 7-10. but I am confused where they have gotten this data from.



They cant help themselves

I however, can help myself. All these naysayers keep saying all these things they call facts, like they have plenty of Bigfoot to study and prove their diet, there habits, their age names all kinds of stuff.
The naysayers cannot admit they know nothing about Bigfoot................no one really does. 

I am sure Bigfoot have adopted very well, if they are out there. 





> Actually I haven't missed a thing. There would have to be 1000sMaybe just hundreds? in order for them to be spotted in 48 out of the 50 states, sorry Delaware and Hawaii you guys are missing out. No Bigfoot in the hoods of Washington DC and he won't wear a hula skirt.
> 
> Logically they still would have to breed to continue the species. There would be adult males, adult females, teenagers, toddlers and babies crawling, walking, peeing, pooping and making noises in the woods. All different sizes and colors. From a baby to a 7' to 10' tall 500 - 800 pound Bigfoot that is hairy and smells. The adults would have to forage for food to not only feed themselves but to feed the female and the young ones to. They would have to find shelter for themselves like most animals. They are not smart enough to build a shelter like a hut or tee-pee out of logs or treesOr maybe they are smart enough to NOT leave that kind of evidence layin around (wild gorillas don't even do that). Logically caves are where they could be protected from dangerous animals and hidden. They would have to be near a water source. They would have to gather enough nuts, berries, leaves, roots and meat to feed themselves and the othersOf course, but they may be smart enough that they would use tools too. They would have to be very sneaky I dont think you can even fathom the stealth of a Bigfoot-if they were real that isin order to catch an animal to eat like a deer or elk because they can't have that much stamina to run them down being so bigMore facts? Or another Theory?. Besides what would 500-800lbs sound like running throught the brush and treesIt depends, is it being stealthy or having a fit trying to get someone to leave The area?.



You guys really need to understand that your facts are no more facts than ours, in fact, they are less factual. We have studies that may be inconclusive, but matching inconclusive materials with similar inconclusive materials from far away places, means something we dont KNOW FACTS about, Exists..............Thank You 
NEXT


----------



## Flaustin1

Whered ol Watch1 go?  He dissappered.  Maybe hes a bigfoot?


----------



## Nicodemus

testdepth said:


> No one has asked yet so I will, whats the challenge?








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here it is, and I mean every word of it.

If you can bring me a BLACK (not brown or tan) mountain lion-cougar-puma-Florida panther, and prove to me that it originated in the south (this does not include some escaped jaguar or leopard), and I will take it to the Lee County courthouse yard, skin it with a flint flake, kindle a fire with two sticks, cook the mythical creature over the fire, eat it, and pick my teeth with one of the claws when I am done. 

I`m waitin`, as I have been for several years now. Don`t believe me? Try me. Bring me one of those black ones that seem to be everywhere... 

Oh yea, I get to keep the hide and the claws.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bfriendly said:


> We have studies that may be inconclusive, but matching inconclusive materials with similar inconclusive materials from far away places, means something we dont KNOW FACTS about, Exists..............T


 
Al Gore??? Is that you???


----------



## j_seph

Been seeing this thread keep popping up. Did something happen to Jim Thompson or something?


----------



## doenightmare

bfriendly said:


> They cant help themselves
> 
> I however, can help myself. All these naysayers keep saying all these things they call facts, like they have plenty of Bigfoot to study and prove their diet, there habits, their age names all kinds of stuff.
> The naysayers cannot admit they know nothing about Bigfoot................no one really does.
> 
> *I am sure Bigfoot have adopted very well*, if they are out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys really need to understand that your facts are no more facts than ours, in fact, they are less factual. We have studies that may be inconclusive, but matching inconclusive materials with similar inconclusive materials from far away places, means something we dont KNOW FACTS about, Exists..............Thank You
> NEXT



They adopt now?


----------



## NCHillbilly

One of my cousins adopted a young'un once that kinda looked like a bigfoot. Hairy little feller.


----------



## JustUs4All

Nicodemus said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here it is, and I mean every word of it.
> 
> If you can bring me a BLACK (not brown or tan) mountain lion-cougar-puma-Florida panther, and prove to me that it originated in the south (this does not include some escaped jaguar or leopard), and I will take it to the Lee County courthouse yard, skin it with a flint flake, kindle a fire with two sticks, cook the mythical creature over the fire, eat it, and pick my teeth with one of the claws when I am done.
> 
> I`m waitin`, as I have been for several years now. Don`t believe me? Try me. Bring me one of those black ones that seem to be everywhere...
> 
> Oh yea, I get to keep the hide and the claws.



OK, but you gotta pay the fine and promise not to test for Rit dye in Black.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

NCHillbilly said:


> One of my cousins adopted a young'un once that kinda looked like a bigfoot. Hairy little feller.


You caught that too!!


----------



## testdepth

Nicodemus said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here it is, and I mean every word of it.
> 
> If you can bring me a BLACK (not brown or tan) mountain lion-cougar-puma-Florida panther, and prove to me that it originated in the south (this does not include some escaped jaguar or leopard), and I will take it to the Lee County courthouse yard, skin it with a flint flake, kindle a fire with two sticks, cook the mythical creature over the fire, eat it, and pick my teeth with one of the claws when I am done.
> 
> I`m waitin`, as I have been for several years now. Don`t believe me? Try me. Bring me one of those black ones that seem to be everywhere...
> 
> Oh yea, I get to keep the hide and the claws.



Does that same challenge go for the Bigfoot?


----------



## testdepth

bfriendly said:


> They cant help themselves
> 
> I however, can help myself. All these naysayers keep saying all these things they call facts, like they have plenty of Bigfoot to study and prove their diet, there habits, their age names all kinds of stuff.
> The naysayers cannot admit they know nothing about Bigfoot................no one really does.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute there you are contradicting the BFRO facts? Their website lists all kinds of made up facts that have no basis in truth.  The diet, habits, age and the rest of it came from the BFRO website.  A BFRO member Mike Greene says they love ZAGNUT candy bars.As far as the stamina of a 500 to now 1000 pound primate based on the BFRO website description, well that only makes sense that they do not have the stamina to run down a deer over distance.  They would not be built for running but according to several BF believers they are built for snapping trees and sapplings.
> 
> 
> You guys really need to understand that your facts are no more facts than ours, in fact, they are less factual. We have studies that may be inconclusive, but matching inconclusive materials with similar inconclusive materials from far away places, means something we dont.
> 
> Less factual than a made up fairytale legend?
> There are plenty of intelligent conclusive facts:
> 
> There are no populations of primates living in North America. That is a scientific fact.  Even Gigantopithecus did not live in North America ever!
> 
> For the last 16yrs BFRO has had 200 trail cams setup all over and they have never snapped a photo of this legend.
> 
> No Bigfoot bones, bodies, adults, teenagers, toddlers and babies have ever been found. Also a fact.
> 
> Common sense and logical reasoning is not on the legend of Bigfoot believers side.
> 
> The legend of Bigfoot is real however Bigfoot is not.
> Bigfoot, unicorns, leprechauns, boogyman, closet monster, mothman, modern pterodactyls are all legends and myths.  Psst! That means they don't exist.  You could night vision and thermal image all of North America and get the same result: No Bigfoot


----------



## bfriendly

testdepth said:


> bfriendly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They cant help themselves
> 
> I however, can help myself. All these naysayers keep saying all these things they call facts, like they have plenty of Bigfoot to study and prove their diet, there habits, their age names all kinds of stuff.
> The naysayers cannot admit they know nothing about Bigfoot................no one really does.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute there you are contradicting the BFRO facts? Their website lists all kinds of made up facts that have no basis in truth.  The diet, habits, age and the rest of it came from the BFRO website.  A BFRO member Mike Greene says they love ZAGNUT candy bars.As far as the stamina of a 500 to now 1000 pound primate based on the BFRO website description, well that only makes senseTo who? that they do not have the stamina to run down a deer over distance.  They would not be built for running How do you know?but according to several BF believers they are built for snapping trees and sapplings.
> 
> 
> You guys really need to understand that your facts are no more facts than ours, in fact, they are less factual. We have studies that may be inconclusive, but matching inconclusive materials with similar inconclusive materials from far away places, means something we dont.
> 
> Less factual than a made up fairytale legend?
> There are plenty of intelligent conclusive facts:
> 
> There are no populations of primates living in North America. That is a scientific fact.  Even Gigantopithecus did not live in North America ever!
> 
> For the last 16yrs BFRO has had 200 trail cams setup all over and they have never snapped a photo of this legend.
> 
> No Bigfoot bones, bodies, adults, teenagers, toddlers and babies have ever been found. Also a fact.Not a fact. In fact, many people have seen them.........many
> 
> Common sense and logical reasoning is not on the legend of Bigfoot believers side.Actually, I think it is-In fact, it is what makes this phenomenon so intriguing
> 
> The legend of Bigfoot is real however Bigfoot is not.
> Bigfoot, unicorns, leprechauns, boogyman, closet monster, mothman, modern pterodactyls are all legends and myths.  Psst! That means they don't exist.  You could night vision and thermal image all of North America and get the same result: No Bigfoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few things that I would consider FACTS. It is a Fact, that there have been stories for hundreds of years about Bigfoot, all over the world.
> Sure you can say the same thing about the tooth fairy, Unicorns, leprechauns and Santa, but by the time we reach adolescence, we should know better.........the story of Bigfoot is much different
Click to expand...


----------



## Flaustin1

bfriendly said:


> testdepth said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few things that I would consider FACTS. It is a Fact, that there have been stories for hundreds of years about Bigfoot, all over the world.
> Sure you can say the same thing about the tooth fairy, Unicorns, leprechauns and Santa, but by the time we reach adolescence, we should know better.........the story of Bigfoot is much different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bitteroot

I can prove beyond the shadow of a doubt that they do exist....But I'm gonna need a grant for about 2.75 Million and a lot of beer......


----------



## NCHillbilly

Bitteroot said:


> I can prove beyond the shadow of a doubt that they do exist....But I'm gonna need a grant for about 2.75 Million and a lot of beer......



Need a research partner? I have access to acres of uncharted wilderness cow pastures, trees and sticks to beat on them with, and the gas station at the end of my road sells Zagnut candy bars. I also have a Q-beam, some steel traps, and a black housecat that makes loud funny screeching noises like a woman being raped if you squeeze it and pull its tail. If we can't find Bigfoot, we can take pictures of the cat and say that it's a black panther. Win/win.


----------



## T.P.

NCHillbilly said:


> Need a research partner? I have access to acres of uncharted wilderness cow pastures, trees and sticks to beat on them with, and the gas station at the end of my road sells Zagnut candy bars. I also have a Q-beam, some steel traps, and a black housecat that makes loud funny screeching noises like a woman being raped if you squeeze it and pull its tail. If we can't find Bigfoot, we can take pictures of the cat and say that it's a black panther. Win/win.



I'll bring the beer... Wooohooo, I'm #900.

 Dang-it.......901


----------



## Nicodemus

testdepth said:


> Does that same challenge go for the Bigfoot?





Nope. I`m not gonna skin no gorilla.


----------



## Nitram4891

bfriendly said:


> They cant help themselves
> 
> I however, can help myself. All these naysayers keep saying all these things they call facts, like they have plenty of Bigfoot to study and prove their diet, there habits, their age names all kinds of stuff.
> The naysayers cannot admit they know nothing about Bigfoot................no one really does.
> 
> I am sure Bigfoot have adopted very well, if they are out there.
> 
> You guys really need to understand that your facts are no more facts than ours, in fact, they are less factual. We have studies that may be inconclusive, but matching inconclusive materials with similar inconclusive materials from far away places, means something we dont KNOW FACTS about, Exists..............Thank You
> NEXT



You make stuff up, then try to prove it and you can't.  You don't have any facts because you can't prove them because there is no bigfoot.  I can prove that there are black bears in GA, I can prove that there are deer, bobcats, beavers..  I can prove that there are gorillas in africa as well as elephants, lions, water buffalo, etc...  I can also prove that there are indegenous people in the amazon who have little or no contact with the civilized world (surely they are smarter then bigfeets..).  WHERE IS BIGFOOT?


----------



## Bitteroot

Nitram4891 said:


> You make stuff up, then try to prove it and you can't.  You don't have any facts because you can't prove them because there is no bigfoot.  I can prove that there are black bears in GA, I can prove that there are deer, bobcats, beavers..  I can prove that there are gorillas in africa as well as elephants, lions, water buffalo, etc...  I can also prove that there are indegenous people in the amazon who have little or no contact with the civilized world (surely they are smarter then bigfeets..).  WHERE IS BIGFOOT?




forget it frenchy....they've dug in deep!

oh yea.. Yeungling is sellin their Porter in GA now!!


----------



## olcowman

Bitteroot said:


> I can prove beyond the shadow of a doubt that they do exist....But I'm gonna need a grant for about 2.75 Million and a lot of beer......



please add... a croaker sack of that devil weed ya'll used to like, 2 cans of copenhagen, 30 foot of stout nylon rope, 2 medium sized dead possoms (slightly tainted), a 30 foot outdoor extension cord, a zagnut bar, 2 AA batteries, a sack of them jalapeno dorito chips, and 2 of them fancy walmart fold up chairs with cup holders (preferable the red ones with the Dawg logo on the back of em).

Wilbur you oughtta knowed I wasn't going to let you go at this by yourself?


----------



## olcowman

Nicodemus said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here it is, and I mean every word of it.
> 
> If you can bring me a BLACK (not brown or tan) mountain lion-cougar-puma-Florida panther, and prove to me that it originated in the south (this does not include some escaped jaguar or leopard), and I will take it to the Lee County courthouse yard, skin it with a flint flake, kindle a fire with two sticks, cook the mythical creature over the fire, eat it, and pick my teeth with one of the claws when I am done.
> 
> I`m waitin`, as I have been for several years now. Don`t believe me? Try me. Bring me one of those black ones that seem to be everywhere...
> 
> Oh yea, I get to keep the hide and the claws.



If you'll add "while buck nekkid!"... I'll by God bring you a black panther!


----------



## Bitteroot

olcowman said:


> please add... a croaker sack of that devil weed ya'll used to like, 2 cans of copenhagen, 30 foot of stout nylon rope, 2 medium sized dead possoms (slightly tainted), a 30 foot outdoor extension cord, a zagnut bar, 2 AA batteries, a sack of them jalapeno dorito chips, and 2 of them fancy walmart fold up chairs with cup holders (preferable the red ones with the Dawg logo on the back of em).
> 
> Wilbur you oughtta knowed I wasn't going to let you go at this by yourself?



were gonna need more possums....


----------



## Nitram4891

Bitteroot said:


> forget it frenchy....they've dug in deep!
> 
> oh yea.. Yeungling is sellin their Porter in GA now!!



  I'm gona go sit one on a stump in the woods in front of a trail cam and see what happens.  Maybe that will draw out some big feets.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

olcowman said:


> please add... a croaker sack of that devil weed ya'll used to like, 2 cans of copenhagen, 30 foot of stout nylon rope, 2 medium sized dead possoms (slightly tainted), a 30 foot outdoor extension cord, a zagnut bar, 2 AA batteries, a sack of them jalapeno dorito chips, and 2 of them fancy walmart fold up chairs with cup holders (preferable the red ones with the Dawg logo on the back of em).
> 
> Wilbur you oughtta knowed I wasn't going to let you go at this by yourself?


 

You better make that three of all of that stuff.


----------



## testdepth

NCHILLBILLY

How many hunters would it take to walk out the entire 46,000 acre tract of the UWHARRIE forest just to prove it does not exist!



I wonder how many of these highly trained Green Beret professional killers, have seen the North Carolina Bigfoot anywhere in North Carolina?

What do you think BF believers?

Specialty training, ROBIN SAGE & graduation (Phase IV)Following the completion of Phase III, candidates then begin Phase IV, for specific training within one of the five initial Special Forces specialties: 18A - Detachment Commander for commissioned officers and 18B - Weapons Sergeant, 18C - Engineering Sergeant, 18D - Medical Sergeant, and 18E - Communications Sergeant for non-commissioned officers. The 18A, 18B, 18C, and 18E training courses are 16 weeks long while the 18D training course is 48 weeks long.

A Special Forces candidate conducts a pre-mission rehearsal with several military personnel role playing guerilla fighters during ROBIN SAGE.The candidates culminate their Special Forces training by participating in Operation ROBIN SAGE, a 4 week long large-scale unconventional warfare exercise conducted by the John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center at Fort Bragg, North Carolina and over 50,000 square miles (130,000 km2) of North Carolina.[6] For more than half a century, around a third of North Carolina has served as the fictional "People's Republic of Pineland" for the 28-day[7] exercise which culminates in the 19-day[8] Robin Sage. Pineland is located in the Alamance, Anson, Cabarrus, Chatham, Davidson, Davie, Guilford, Hoke, Montgomery, Moore, Randolph, Richmond, Rowan, Scotland, Stanly and Union counties of North Carolina[9]. During this unconventional warfare training exercise, the Special Forces students are required to apply and exercise the skills taught in the Special Forces Qualification Course.

The students are put into 12-man ODAs, organized the same way they are in a real mission.[10] Students are isolated for 5 days and issued an operations order. They begin their planning process and study material required to execute their detachment's mission during the exercise[11].

The 15 counties that make up the People's Republic of Pineland On the last day of isolation the detachment presents its plan to the battalion command and staff. This plan will explain how the commander intends to execute the mission. The next day, the students make an airborne infiltration into the country of Pineland. They then make contact with the guerrilla forces and begin Robin Sage. Students will then begin their task of training, advising, and assisting the guerrillas. The training will educate the guerrillas in various specialties, including weapons, communications, medical, and demolitions. The training is designed to enable the guerrillas to begin liberating their country from oppression. It is the last portion of the Special Forces Qualification Course before they receive their "Green Berets".

ROBIN SAGE involves approximately 100 Special Forces students, 100 counter-insurgent personnel (OPFOR), 200 guerrilla personnel, 40 auxiliary personnel, and 50 cadre. The local communities of North Carolina also participate in the exercise by role playing as citizens of Pineland[12]. The exercise is conducted in approximately 50,000 square miles (130,000 km2) of North Carolina and all participating personnel, except the auxiliary, are Active Duty personnel.

*Hey there Mr. Mike Greene do you think it's possible that your thermal image is actually a hungry Army Special Warfare guy grabbing a free ZAGNUT candy bar you idiot!*


----------



## Dub

I'm still struggling with the fact that anyone beyond the age of 12 could cling to this myth.

It's sad, actually.

What scares me is the fact these same believers are reproducing and raising kids in households where childish fairytales are edicts from on high.


----------



## Smokepoler

Nine Hundred and Twelve!


----------



## Bitteroot

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm gona go sit one on a stump in the woods in front of a trail cam and see what happens.  Maybe that will draw out some big feets.



Ok but If I get my leg caught in a trap.. I'm gonna be PO'D!!!


----------



## NOYDB

Bigfoot learned to shave. They're closer than you think.

BTW, if you were operating "Black Helicopters" why would you paint them black? Everyone who'd see them would be thinking they had to keep an eye on them. Same for running with out lights. 

Who would notice a light blue copter running lights legal?


----------



## bfriendly

Flaustin1 said:


> bfriendly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove that I am Wrong? Nope
> 
> You cannot Prove anything anymore than we can, even though we have alot of evidence to say there is a Large footed Primate that lives amongst us. People actually DO see them.
> As a matter of fact, there has been one sighting report posted to this Thread. Told by someone a long time member here, sounding sincere, telling of a story from 30 years ago. That was POSTED here; so you all are calling him a liar, blah blah............
> 
> Of course the poster would never come back due to the ridicule they would get from here...........thats ok, I dont blame them.
> 
> That is what makes the PMs you guys dont see so great. I cant share any, but I have no fear in challenging you to this debate..........There is no real proof, fact, anything definitive for the argument, either way, either side of the aisle.
> 
> I choose the side that believes many things are possible. In fact, I remember being tought that ALL Things are possible through God my father..........ALL Things brother, you can argue with God, but ain't no way I will
Click to expand...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bfriendly said:


> Flaustin1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove that I am Wrong? Nope
> 
> You cannot Prove anything anymore than we can, even though we have alot of evidence to say there is a Large footed Primate that lives amongst us. People actually DO see them.
> As a matter of fact, there has been one sighting report posted to this Thread. Told by someone a long time member here, sounding sincere, telling of a story from 30 years ago. That was POSTED here; so you all are calling him a liar, blah blah............
> 
> Of course the poster would never come back due to the ridicule they would get from here...........thats ok, I dont blame them.
> 
> That is what makes the PMs you guys dont see so great. I cant share any, but I have no fear in challenging you to this debate..........There is no real proof, fact, anything definitive for the argument, either way, either side of the aisle.
> 
> I choose the side that believes many things are possible. In fact, I remember being tought that ALL Things are possible through God my father..........ALL Things brother, you can argue with God, but ain't no way I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is you have a support group on here but can't prove it...
> 
> I see a theme developing here..
Click to expand...


----------



## bfriendly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> bfriendly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is you have a support group on here but can't prove it...
> 
> I see a theme developing here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you nothing but Spin...........you certainly have less proof than I do
Click to expand...


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So what you're saying is you have a support group on here but can't prove it...
> 
> I see a theme developing here..







> bfriendly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you nothing but Spin...........you certainly have less proof than I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the burden of proof lies with the people who haven't seen bigfootsie. If you want me to believe in bigfoot, show me one. I don't need any proof to say that there isn't one, because nobody has ever produced one. No bigfoot is the default. Yes bigfoot is a change to the accepted default. That requires proof.
Click to expand...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bfriendly said:


> Miguel Cervantes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you nothing but Spin...........you certainly have less proof than I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inconclusive proof is like multiplying 1million times zero. The results are still zero.. No spin or fuzzy math needed to prove that fact.
> 
> Let me ask you a simple question. In all of these alleged dna test of this mythical animal, what percentage comparison to human dna does it bare??
Click to expand...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## watch1

I just dropped in to see if this was still going.

Since it has turned into a prove your right, prove your wrong argument, I would like to remind everyone that I never set out to prove anything to anyone. I did attempt to answer questions that were asked and it was plain to see that nothing I said would be excepted so I have held to my point, not to prove anything to anyone.

I will again re-post my questions and reason for the topic in the first place:

1. Have you ever heard - usually at night - a very loud sound "exactly like a woman screaming in great pain or distress", with the sound coming from a remote wooded area not likely to have a woman present?

2. Have you ever heard - usually at night - the sound of a baby crying, with the sound coming from a remote wooded area not likely to have a baby present?

3. In the bottom lands, have you ever heard - usually at night, but sometimes just before dark, the very loud sounds of wood being beaten against wood (usually a tree or log, but sometimes against man made structures)?

4. In the mountains, have you ever heard - usually at night, but sometimes just before dark, the very loud sounds of rocks being beaten against rocks?

5. Have you heard deep, coarse human-like whistling sounds coming from one or more locations where humans would not likely be?

6. Have you heard the distinct sounds of daytime birds coming from one or more locations near you at night when there was no full moon? (Typically the sound of crows, cardinals or quail, but sometimes the sounds of domestic hens or roosters from areas where there are no homes or farms)

7. Any extremely loud human-like yelling, shouting or high pitched scream sounds that were continued without interruption for a time period that would seem to be out of range of a human's lung capacity?

8. Very early in the morning, or anytime from nightfall to full daylight, have you every had something follow beside you, out of sight but whose footsteps could be heard, and whatever it was walked when you walked and stopped when you stopped?

9. Day or night while hunting, have you ever had the distinct feeling that someone one was watching you, and you began to feel very uneasy or nervous? Was the feeling strong enough that the hair on your arms and/or neck "stood up"?

10. While in the woods have you ever detected a very strong and obnoxious odor that seemed to be a combination of rotten eggs (hydrogen sulfide), a raw sewer and rotten meat? Was the smell strong enough that your eyes burned and watered, or made you nauseous? (Forget about the simple sulfide smell from the paper mills, that one is relatively mild compared to the real thing. LOL)

11. Have you, or any members of your controlled access hunting club, made a killing shot on a deer that managed to get out of the shooter's sight before it fell and bled out, but when the deer was tracked to the spot it died it was missing with no evidence showing that it had been drug away?

12. While hunting the more inaccessible part of the river bottoms or the mountains have you every found the bones or other remains of several different kind of animals or turkeys on the ground near caves or bluff overhangs in the hills or on Indian mounds, swamp islands or in the thickets on high ground in the wetlands bottoms?

13. As a night hunter using dogs, have your dogs ever refused to leave the area of your vehicle when first put out? Have they ever quit hunting and returned to you and acted cowered by something? Did they continue to watch a certain area around you with the hair on their neck raised?

14. Have you had dogs to seemingly disappear at night and never be found?

15. Have you found in the woods, the body of any dog that had the top of its head crushed?

16. Have you ever found the freshly killed bodies of deer, hogs or calves from a nearby ranch that had the rib cage torn open down the front and the heart and liver removed? A fresh kill that had a hind quarter or the head torn off and missing. Were any of the leg bones broken?

17. Has anyone that you trusted for the truth, every told you of seeing in the woods a very large and muscular, human-like creature covered in reddish brown hair, with long swinging arms, walking upright but slightly stooped? Did you believe him or her?
*********

If you can answer yes to any of these questions, I would like to hear from you. If you can not why do you wish to continue to disrupt the topic. Please don't use the.. this should have been posted someplace else. It wasn't, it was posted here. Does that give you the right to make fun and ridicule anyone? Do you not have any self respect or respect for anyone?

Go on and make jackasses of yourselves, because that is what you are doing. You are just so hung up on yourself you do realize what you are doing.

Anyway, this is my closing statement on the issue.

Just have another cold beer and forget about Bigfoot. It's not real right? Keep telling yourself that and everything will be alright.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Dub

I may have another beer...since you offered.

And yes, it is going to be alright.




I need to do some research myself....maybe my bartender's guide app has some BF related drinks......Yeti-bombs, Sasquatch shots, Grape Apes..........



Again....great campfire stories to scare a scout troop during campouts.  Party on, dude.  You're amazing.


----------



## kmckinnie

No I've never seen or heard these things! But I will keep on the alert for these signs! Some of my friend have had a few strange things happen! No missing deer yet! But they told me about some trail cams missing and some ladder stands gone with out a trace!One friend left a apple in his stand and it was gone when he returned!!!! Do you think it could be your man? Thanks for your time on this matter!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I guess, just like the stories of Bigfeets, if you ask the same questions over and over then it just has to be credible...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't think the burden of proof lies with the people who haven't seen bigfootsie. If you want me to believe in bigfoot, show me one. I don't need any proof to say that there isn't one, because nobody has ever produced one. No bigfoot is the default. Yes bigfoot is a change to the accepted default. That requires proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Good post!!.......Dead body, Remains, or a live animal in captivity would be indisputable evidence......End of story!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Inconclusive proof is like multiplying 1million times zero. The results are still zero.. No spin or fuzzy math needed to prove that fact.
> 
> *Let me ask you a simple question. In all of these alleged dna test of this mythical animal, what percentage comparison to human dna does it bare??*


 


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## olcowman

Actually Mike, I thought this has been pretty civil... I haven't seen a mod in here yet? Considering the topic and all, it has been alot of fun. The ridicule you refer to, on my part anyhow, is not intended to be personal by no means. I have acted more out of frustration than anything else... there has been some really thought provoking, legitimate questions concerning bf. Bfriendly is evidently incapable of addressing these and the handful of other believers on here ignore these sort of queries, I think because if they answered honestly it would make being a bfer awful hard?

You're kinda hinting at that you think all the non-believers on this thread are a bunch of beer swilling rednecks just enjoying the heck out of knocking holes in your sasquatch theories. I know a couple of 'em personally, a few by reputation and I am telling you that they are about as woodsy as one can get. There is folks on here that have spent more time outdoors than they have indoors... families that have trapped, hunted and fished some of the most remote mountains in the state for generations and them that know thickest, snakiest swamps you ever seen like the backs of their hands cause their dads and granpappies taught them. My ol' man was a LRRP in Nam (2 tours), and I ain't ever seen anybody that could sneak up on him or find him when he didn't want to be found in the woods... he's nearly scared me too death on occasion!

When you publically make a bold statement along the lines of "these fellers have been sharing the woods with a bigfoot all along and didn't realize it"... and further point out that you and a handful of other people have proof of this and see the evidence that we don't... Think about that a minute, we ain't talking about no little mouse here a running thru the litter on the forest floor. No sir, we are talking 8+ feet and 500+ pounds of hairy, stinking, bigfooted, thick-chested, bi-pedal monkey a running, eating, sleeping, gathering food, breeding, hollering like tarzan and knocking on trees in morse code to each other... right here in the woods with the rest of us. If you are tough enough to tell folks you believe in such a thing, well you had better be ready to back it up or get ready to get your feelings hurt. Obviously, we have hurt ya'lls feelings....


----------



## doenightmare

I would be interested to know what Mike has received in his PM's regarding his "questions to hunters". One of the most heard arguments about BF is that people that see one are afraid to tell anyone for fear of being labeled a nut. We may be surprised at who on here has sent a PM to Mike to confide in confidence. Just saying it is easy to poke fun until you see something you can't explain- even if you were born in the woods.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

doenightmare said:


> I would be interested to know what Mike has received in his PM's regarding his "questions to hunters". One of the most heard arguments about BF is that people that see one are afraid to tell anyone for fear of being labeled a nut. We may be surprised at who on here has sent a PM to Mike to confide in confidence. Just saying it is easy to poke fun until you see something you can't explain- even if you were born in the woods.


I can assure you that there have been no PM's from me!!


----------



## doenightmare

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I can assure you that there have been no PM's from me!!



OK - but your avatar does look a little like a guy wearing a tin foil hat.


----------



## snookdoctor

This thread should be renamed the "Bigfoot Driveler".
Someone please lock it when it hits 1000


----------



## bfriendly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> bfriendly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inconclusive proof is like multiplying 1million times zero. The results are still zero.. No spin or fuzzy math needed to prove that fact.
> 
> Let me ask you a simple question. In all of these alleged dna test of this mythical animal, what percentage comparison to human dna does it bare??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have not seen any DNA tests............dont believe I ever said I did. I did see some Hair analysis that was interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Mike, I thought this has been pretty civil... I haven't seen a mod in here yet? Considering the topic and all, it has been alot of fun. The ridicule you refer to, on my part anyhow, is not intended to be personal by no means. I have acted more out of frustration than anything else... there has been some really thought provoking, legitimate questions concerning bf. Bfriendly is evidently incapable of addressing these and the handful of other believers on here ignore these sort of queries, I think because if they answered honestly it would make being a bfer awful hard?
> 
> You're kinda hinting at that you think all the non-believers on this thread are a bunch of beer swilling rednecks just enjoying the heck out of knocking holes in your sasquatch theories. I know a couple of 'em personally, a few by reputation and I am telling you that they are about as woodsy as one can get. There is folks on here that have spent more time outdoors than they have indoors... families that have trapped, hunted and fished some of the most remote mountains in the state for generations and them that know thickest, snakiest swamps you ever seen like the backs of their hands cause their dads and granpappies taught them. My ol' man was a LRRP in Nam (2 tours), and I ain't ever seen anybody that could sneak up on him or find him when he didn't want to be found in the woods... he's nearly scared me too death on occasion!
> 
> When you publically make a bold statement along the lines of "these fellers have been sharing the woods with a bigfoot all along and didn't realize it"... and further point out that you and a handful of other people have proof of this and see the evidence that we don't... Think about that a minute, we ain't talking about no little mouse here a running thru the litter on the forest floor. No sir, we are talking 8+ feet and 500+ pounds of hairy, stinking, bigfooted, thick-chested, bi-pedal monkey a running, eating, sleeping, gathering food, breeding, hollering like tarzan and knocking on trees in morse code to each other... right here in the woods with the rest of us. If you are tough enough to tell folks you believe in such a thing, well you had better be ready to back it up or get ready to get your feelings hurt. Obviously, we have hurt ya'lls feelings....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been civil sometimes but blind the entire time, all your questions have been answered, yet YOU have dodged the simple ones brought before you. You have theories that you call facts, but they just Aint!
> 
> I hope you have not hurt anyones feeling, mine are doin fine..........I have answered all your questions, with MY Opinion, based on what I have read and looked at with mine own eyes.
> 
> BTW-you have not put holes in anyones theory, all you have done is act like a Democrat would............when they have nothing else, they try to ridicule and belittle the opposition.
> 
> Come to think about it, I dont remember any of the believers throwing out the same type of Ridicule or even sarcasm nearly they way the naysayers have...........
> 
> Guess you can say you won that part of the debate..........Most ridicule and Sarcasm   =0)
Click to expand...


----------



## bfriendly

snookdoctor said:


> This thread should be renamed the "Bigfoot Driveler".
> Someone please lock it when it hits 1000



I'll be sure to name the next one that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bfriendly said:


> Miguel Cervantes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have not seen any DNA tests............dont believe I ever said I did. I did see some Hair analysis that was interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they are doing hair analysis without extracting dna from it to type the creature??? Further proof of non-proof through incompetent flawed alleged scientific whack jobs.
> 
> This just keeps getting better and better..
Click to expand...


----------



## crackerdave

Folks come around here with their pointy-toed lizard skin boots,trine ta flim-flam honest folks.....mmmmhmmm

Reckon pore ol' Mike done slunk back ta Alabam with his tail twixt his legs!


----------



## blondiega1

What's the plural of Bigfoot???
Bigfoots?
Bigfeets?
Bigfooti??

And what do you call a group of Bigfooti??
A gagle of Bigfeets?
A pack of Bigfoots?
A flock of Bigfootis??


These are the things I really want to know.


.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blondiega1 said:


> What's the plural of Bigfoot???
> Bigfoots?
> Bigfeets?
> Bigfooti??


 
Better yet, is a bunch of them called a group, gaggle, flock, tribe, bungle??


----------



## Hooked On Quack

testdepth said:


> NCHILLBILLY
> 
> How many hunters would it take to walk out the entire 46,000 acre tract of the UWHARRIE forest just to prove it does not exist!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of these highly trained Green Beret professional killers, have seen the North Carolina Bigfoot anywhere in North Carolina?
> 
> What do you think BF believers?
> 
> Specialty training, ROBIN SAGE & graduation (Phase IV)Following the completion of Phase III, candidates then begin Phase IV, for specific training within one of the five initial Special Forces specialties: 18A - Detachment Commander for commissioned officers and 18B - Weapons Sergeant, 18C - Engineering Sergeant, 18D - Medical Sergeant, and 18E - Communications Sergeant for non-commissioned officers. The 18A, 18B, 18C, and 18E training courses are 16 weeks long while the 18D training course is 48 weeks long.
> 
> A Special Forces candidate conducts a pre-mission rehearsal with several military personnel role playing guerilla fighters during ROBIN SAGE.The candidates culminate their Special Forces training by participating in Operation ROBIN SAGE, a 4 week long large-scale unconventional warfare exercise conducted by the John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center at Fort Bragg, North Carolina and over 50,000 square miles (130,000 km2) of North Carolina.[6] For more than half a century, around a third of North Carolina has served as the fictional "People's Republic of Pineland" for the 28-day[7] exercise which culminates in the 19-day[8] Robin Sage. Pineland is located in the Alamance, Anson, Cabarrus, Chatham, Davidson, Davie, Guilford, Hoke, Montgomery, Moore, Randolph, Richmond, Rowan, Scotland, Stanly and Union counties of North Carolina[9]. During this unconventional warfare training exercise, the Special Forces students are required to apply and exercise the skills taught in the Special Forces Qualification Course.
> 
> The students are put into 12-man ODAs, organized the same way they are in a real mission.[10] Students are isolated for 5 days and issued an operations order. They begin their planning process and study material required to execute their detachment's mission during the exercise[11].
> 
> The 15 counties that make up the People's Republic of Pineland On the last day of isolation the detachment presents its plan to the battalion command and staff. This plan will explain how the commander intends to execute the mission. The next day, the students make an airborne infiltration into the country of Pineland. They then make contact with the guerrilla forces and begin Robin Sage. Students will then begin their task of training, advising, and assisting the guerrillas. The training will educate the guerrillas in various specialties, including weapons, communications, medical, and demolitions. The training is designed to enable the guerrillas to begin liberating their country from oppression. It is the last portion of the Special Forces Qualification Course before they receive their "Green Berets".
> 
> ROBIN SAGE involves approximately 100 Special Forces students, 100 counter-insurgent personnel (OPFOR), 200 guerrilla personnel, 40 auxiliary personnel, and 50 cadre. The local communities of North Carolina also participate in the exercise by role playing as citizens of Pineland[12]. The exercise is conducted in approximately 50,000 square miles (130,000 km2) of North Carolina and all participating personnel, except the auxiliary, are Active Duty personnel.
> 
> *Hey there Mr. Mike Greene do you think it's possible that your thermal image is actually a hungry Army Special Warfare guy grabbing a free ZAGNUT candy bar you idiot!*







I'm pretty stoned right now, and I'd love a ZAGNUTZ candy bar.


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> Miguel Cervantes said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been civil sometimes but blind the entire time, all your questions have been answered, yet YOU have dodged the simple ones brought before you. You have theories that you call facts, but they just Aint!
> 
> I hope you have not hurt anyones feeling, mine are doin fine..........I have answered all your questions, with MY Opinion, based on what I have read and looked at with mine own eyes.
> 
> BTW-you have not put holes in anyones theory, all you have done is act like a Democrat would............when they have nothing else, they try to ridicule and belittle the opposition.
> 
> Come to think about it, I dont remember any of the believers throwing out the same type of Ridicule or even sarcasm nearly they way the naysayers have...........
> 
> Guess you can say you won that part of the debate..........Most ridicule and Sarcasm   =0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to personally thank you (like hug your neck and all if you was near-by) for that last post... it clearly fortified my previous 5 or 6 postings concerning the lack of logic and common sense that is required to maintain one's conviction that bigfeets are lurking in our woods. Great job!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## olcowman

blondiega1 said:


> What's the plural of Bigfoot???
> Bigfoots?
> Bigfeets?
> Bigfooti??
> 
> And what do you call a group of Bigfooti??
> A gagle of Bigfeets?
> A pack of Bigfoots?
> A flock of Bigfootis??
> 
> 
> These are the things I really want to know.
> 
> 
> .



Seeing how they ain't really any science to this whole sasquatch thing i reckon it is pretty wide open and we can just make our own up? I would go with 'bigfeets' if you are seeing more than one a running around your house trailer at night... As far as what to call a group of em'? I would go with a 'pile' (as in pile of poop) as I think it is most closely related to the research side of this creature... Thus used in a proper sentence, "I was a drankin' me some some natural lights and a sittin' on my bucket in the yard a watchin' the going-ons in the trailer park one night when all of a sudden here come a whole dang "pile of bigfeets" a running right between 7A and 7B... and one of em' had a black panther with him"

Hope that clears everything up for everybody and perhaps we can continue this crazy thread right on thru to 1000 using proper bigfoot ettiquette...


----------



## testdepth

BFRIENDLY and WATCH1 answer this please.  In the State of NC they conduct Army Special Forces training that covers 50000 square miles of the state.  No one has ever reported seeing a Bigfoot.  These exercizes are conducted day and night.  BTW I don't drink alcohol and I am a registered Conservative Republican.

How is it possible that elite Special Forces units have never encountered a Bigfoot, teenage, toddler or baby?

I wonder how many of these highly trained Green Beret professional killers, have seen the North Carolina Bigfoot anywhere in North Carolina?

Specialty training, ROBIN SAGE & graduation (Phase IV)Following the completion of Phase III, candidates then begin Phase IV, for specific training within one of the five initial Special Forces specialties: 18A - Detachment Commander for commissioned officers and 18B - Weapons Sergeant, 18C - Engineering Sergeant, 18D - Medical Sergeant, and 18E - Communications Sergeant for non-commissioned officers. The 18A, 18B, 18C, and 18E training courses are 16 weeks long while the 18D training course is 48 weeks long.

A Special Forces candidate conducts a pre-mission rehearsal with several military personnel role playing guerilla fighters during ROBIN SAGE.The candidates culminate their Special Forces training by participating in Operation ROBIN SAGE, a 4 week long large-scale unconventional warfare exercise conducted by the John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center at Fort Bragg, North Carolina and over 50,000 square miles (130,000 km2) of North Carolina.[6] For more than half a century, around a third of North Carolina has served as the fictional "People's Republic of Pineland" for the 28-day[7] exercise which culminates in the 19-day[8] Robin Sage. Pineland is located in the Alamance, Anson, Cabarrus, Chatham, Davidson, Davie, Guilford, Hoke, Montgomery, Moore, Randolph, Richmond, Rowan, Scotland, Stanly and Union counties of North Carolina[9]. During this unconventional warfare training exercise, the Special Forces students are required to apply and exercise the skills taught in the Special Forces Qualification Course.

The students are put into 12-man ODAs, organized the same way they are in a real mission.[10] Students are isolated for 5 days and issued an operations order. They begin their planning process and study material required to execute their detachment's mission during the exercise[11].

The 15 counties that make up the People's Republic of Pineland On the last day of isolation the detachment presents its plan to the battalion command and staff. This plan will explain how the commander intends to execute the mission. The next day, the students make an airborne infiltration into the country of Pineland. They then make contact with the guerrilla forces and begin Robin Sage. Students will then begin their task of training, advising, and assisting the guerrillas. The training will educate the guerrillas in various specialties, including weapons, communications, medical, and demolitions. The training is designed to enable the guerrillas to begin liberating their country from oppression. It is the last portion of the Special Forces Qualification Course before they receive their "Green Berets".

ROBIN SAGE involves approximately 100 Special Forces students, 100 counter-insurgent personnel (OPFOR), 200 guerrilla personnel, 40 auxiliary personnel, and 50 cadre. The local communities of North Carolina also participate in the exercise by role playing as citizens of Pineland[12]. The exercise is conducted in approximately 50,000 square miles (130,000 km2) of North Carolina and all participating personnel, except the auxiliary, are Active Duty personnel.


----------



## testdepth

If any of you guys have NETFLIX they have a really good show on an *actual* highly elusive creature that is rarely if ever seen by anyone.  It is part of their view it now section.  There are fewer of them in the United States than there are legendary Bigfeets.  Their home range covers 500 square miles across all types of terain in all kinds of weather year around. From the flat lands to to the tallest mountains.

Here's the kicker guys!  These do exist! They have been photographed with clear photos and no blurry content. Bones and dens have been found.  They have been trapped and collared to track them in the remote areas of Alaska and Canada where people DO NOT LIVE.

*Their numbers are less than the reported sightings of a legendary primate named Bigfoot.  Their numbers are less than the estimated populations of Bigfoot given by those that believe.*The Wolverine!! There are far fewer Wolverines in the lower 48 states and yet WE FOUND THEM.  We found them in the most remote parts of the country.

Believers, how do you answer that?


----------



## bfriendly

testdepth said:


> BFRIENDLY and WATCH1 answer this please.  In the State of NC they conduct Army Special Forces training that covers 50000 square miles of the state.  No one has ever reported seeing a Bigfoot.  These exercizes are conducted day and night.  BTW I don't drink alcohol and I am a registered Conservative Republican.
> 
> How is it possible that elite Special Forces units have never encountered a Bigfoot, teenage, toddler or baby?
> 
> I wonder how many of these highly trained Green Beret professional killers, have seen the North Carolina Bigfoot anywhere in North Carolina?
> 
> Specialty training, ROBIN SAGE & graduation (Phase IV)Following the completion of Phase III, candidates then begin Phase IV, for specific training within one of the five initial Special Forces specialties: 18A - Detachment Commander for commissioned officers and 18B - Weapons Sergeant, 18C - Engineering Sergeant, 18D - Medical Sergeant, and 18E - Communications Sergeant for non-commissioned officers. The 18A, 18B, 18C, and 18E training courses are 16 weeks long while the 18D training course is 48 weeks long.
> 
> A Special Forces candidate conducts a pre-mission rehearsal with several military personnel role playing guerilla fighters during ROBIN SAGE.The candidates culminate their Special Forces training by participating in Operation ROBIN SAGE, a 4 week long large-scale unconventional warfare exercise conducted by the John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center at Fort Bragg, North Carolina and over 50,000 square miles (130,000 km2) of North Carolina.[6] For more than half a century, around a third of North Carolina has served as the fictional "People's Republic of Pineland" for the 28-day[7] exercise which culminates in the 19-day[8] Robin Sage. Pineland is located in the Alamance, Anson, Cabarrus, Chatham, Davidson, Davie, Guilford, Hoke, Montgomery, Moore, Randolph, Richmond, Rowan, Scotland, Stanly and Union counties of North Carolina[9]. During this unconventional warfare training exercise, the Special Forces students are required to apply and exercise the skills taught in the Special Forces Qualification Course.
> 
> The students are put into 12-man ODAs, organized the same way they are in a real mission.[10] Students are isolated for 5 days and issued an operations order. They begin their planning process and study material required to execute their detachment's mission during the exercise[11].
> 
> The 15 counties that make up the People's Republic of Pineland On the last day of isolation the detachment presents its plan to the battalion command and staff. This plan will explain how the commander intends to execute the mission. The next day, the students make an airborne infiltration into the country of Pineland. They then make contact with the guerrilla forces and begin Robin Sage. Students will then begin their task of training, advising, and assisting the guerrillas. The training will educate the guerrillas in various specialties, including weapons, communications, medical, and demolitions. The training is designed to enable the guerrillas to begin liberating their country from oppression. It is the last portion of the Special Forces Qualification Course before they receive their "Green Berets".
> 
> ROBIN SAGE involves approximately 100 Special Forces students, 100 counter-insurgent personnel (OPFOR), 200 guerrilla personnel, 40 auxiliary personnel, and 50 cadre. The local communities of North Carolina also participate in the exercise by role playing as citizens of Pineland[12]. The exercise is conducted in approximately 50,000 square miles (130,000 km2) of North Carolina and all participating personnel, except the auxiliary, are Active Duty personnel.




I'd have to assume there Must not be any  or just a few bigfoot there, in NC. Come to think about it, I dont remember NC being one of the heavily reported sightings states, from what I have seen.



> What's the plural of Bigfoot???
> Bigfoots?
> Bigfeets?
> Bigfooti??
> 
> And what do you call a group of Bigfooti??
> A gagle of Bigfeets?
> A pack of Bigfoots?
> A flock of Bigfootis??
> 
> 
> These are the things I really want to know.



Its Bigfoot.
Like Deer, Bear, Antelope.............get it?

They are a Family, or family of.........

you might can call them Cousin


----------



## bfriendly

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm pretty stoned right now, and I'd love a ZAGNUTZ candy bar.



I'd love something else right now................thanks for chiming in


----------



## Resica

bfriendly said:


> I'd have to assume there Must not be any  or just a few bigfoot there, in NC. Come to think about it, I dont remember NC being one of the heavily reported sightings states, from what I have seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Its Bigfoot.
> Like Deer, Bear, Antelope.............get it?
> 
> They are a Family, or family of.........
> 
> you might can call them Cousin


Oops!


----------



## Dub

I'm extending an open invite to any local Sasquachi......


Come on....there's plenty....left....just don't show up after dark.  I get a might antsy with lumbering two-legged critters around the house then.  They may be offered some lead based entree instead.


----------



## Nicodemus

Dub said:


> I'm extending an open invite to any local Sasquachi......
> 
> 
> Come on....there's plenty....left....just don't show up after dark.  I get a might antsy with lumbering two-legged critters around the house then.  They may be offered some lead based entree instead.





That looks good enough to drag me outa the swamp!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

This..

http://psychicbigfoot.blogspot.com/2008/09/ten-arguments-against-bigfoot.html


----------



## olcowman

Dub said:


> I'm extending an open invite to any local Sasquachi......
> 
> 
> Come on....there's plenty....left....just don't show up after dark.  I get a might antsy with lumbering two-legged critters around the house then.  They may be offered some lead based entree instead.



Hang on... I gotta get my goriller suit out of the closet and knock the spider webs off... I'll need some directions... Lord this suit stinks, cat must've took a.... i'm coming just pm them directions...


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> Its Bigfoot.
> Like Deer, Bear, Antelope.............get it?
> 
> They are a Family, or family of.........
> 
> you might can call them Cousin




Bfriendly is dead wrong here! I was right, this is something he made up... I got my information from a doctor in bigfeetsology. So it's bigfeets and they run in piles....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

they are talkin about Bigfeets on the History Channel right now


----------



## Keebs

Miguel Cervantes said:


> they are talkin about Bigfeets on the History Channel right now


 I KNOW!!


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Bfriendly is dead wrong here! I was right, this is something he made up... I got my information from a doctor in bigfeetsology. So it's bigfeets and they run in piles....



Scuse me, but your spin is as lame as the day you brought it

The ONLY time you have been right is when you said that "Maybe" there are a few Bigfoot running around in the Pacific NW(Thats it, thats all, but then you went on to say), but aint no way they are here in NC, TN, GA etc.....

So now that you have admitted they may exist, the debate with YOU becomes similar to a Panther(not black ones) being here in GA, from Florida.................do you think that is impossible?



http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...nuG2DQ&usg=AFQjCNGNIHjuUXKMHtk98buQBxXK_O9r5A


----------



## bfriendly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> they are talkin about Bigfeets on the History Channel right now



BIGFOOT!





AND you guys are watching it..............I LOVE IT!

You guys can stand on the sideline with the most people surely and feel "Safe", but I have no problem taking the Under Dog side...............I like my chances   =0)


----------



## bfriendly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> they are talkin about Bigfeets on the History Channel right now



BTW-Thanks for the new look


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bfriendly said:


> BTW-Thanks for the new look


 
I got a new hair doo, you likey?? 

I can't believe I watched a bunch of folks, obviously with higher learnin, discuss what the Bigfeets could be on a solid hour long TV show. You know what their conclusion was??? Nothing, nada, nieyet, they couldn't find a shred of proof or evidence that this creature ever existed outside of hand me down stories and folk lore.

Guess what, the boogy man was born of folk lore as well, so what??


----------



## Bitteroot

bfriendly said:


> BIGFOOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND you guys are watching it..............I LOVE IT!You guys can stand on the sideline with the most people surely and feel "Safe", but I have no problem taking the Under Dog side...............I like my chances   =0)





We watch the three stooges too....

So that would be about as conclusive as the "evidence" that has been put forth on here.... smoke on....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bitteroot said:


> We watch the three stooges too....
> 
> So that would be about as conclusive as the "evidence" that has been put forth on here.... smoke on....


 
The stooges are on???!!!!! Doood, what channel???


----------



## Bitteroot

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The stooges are on???!!!!! Doood, what channel???



every sunday morning on AMC....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bitteroot said:


> every sunday morning on AMC....


 
Episode "violent is the word for Curly".
I'm on it, thanks brotha'..


----------



## Bitteroot

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Episode "violent is the word for Curly".
> I'm on it, thanks brotha'..



Almost as good as the Marx Bros..... A day at the races and Duck Soup top my list... not that they ever existed or anythin..


----------



## Bitteroot

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got a new hair doo, you likey??




My dear, may I have a lock of your hair?  I'd ask for the whole wig, but a lock will do!


----------



## JustUs4All

Rumor has it that Stooge "Curlie" was a big foot that kept his head shaved for the movies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JustUs4All said:


> Rumor has it that Stooge "Curlie" was a big foot that kept his head shaved for the movies.


 
I thought that was Shemp, which explains his departure from the show. It is reported to have become just too expensive to shave him before filming every episode.


----------



## bfriendly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got a new hair doo, you likey??
> 
> I can't believe I watched a bunch of folks, obviously with higher learnin, discuss what the Bigfeets could be on a solid hour long TV show. You know what their conclusion was??? Nothing, nada, nieyet, they couldn't find a shred of proof or evidence that this creature ever existed outside of hand me down stories and folk lore.
> 
> Guess what, the boogy man was born of folk lore as well, so what??




Me likey


Until they have a Body, all will be inconclusive


----------



## Dub

*finally getting a chance to watch*

*BIGFOOT: THE DEFINITIVE GUIDE *on History Channel


I set this to record on the DVR a while back but haven't had the time to watch until this morning.

Lots of build up and manufactured drama.  Well made show....so far.

Some of the photography and scenery is really top notch.  Some good HD viewing. 



The black&red haired Dr. reminds me of a Harry Potter character.














One thing that I found highly amusing....my 11yo son said he wasn't going to watch any more of it becuse it's all a hoax.


----------



## testdepth

I heard in South GA there is a wolf looking type dog both in shape and size running around snatching homeless people and little children and half eating them.  They say it lives back in the swamps amongst the briars and thickets.  It only comes out at night to avoid people.  This is one of the reasons for so many missing children.  Apparently they have been detected in other states.  Scientists are trying to locate them with thermal imaging and night vision but no clear photos as of yet only blurry ones.  Lots of people believe they have seen them and heard the cries of the children and homeless but in todays world nobody really pays it any attention.

Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## Otis

testdepth said:


> I heard in South GA there is a wolf looking type dog both in shape and size running around snatching homeless people and little children and half eating them. They say it lives back in the swamps amongst the briars and thickets. It only comes out at night to avoid people. This is one of the reasons for so many missing children. Apparently they have been detected in other states. Scientists are trying to locate them with thermal imaging and night vision but no clear photos as of yet only blurry ones. Lots of people believe they have seen them and heard the cries of the children and homeless but in todays world nobody really pays it any attention.
> 
> Anyone ever heard of this?


 



Seems to me you are a closet believer since you keep bringing things up. Good job Sparky! One day you may get a decoder ring to!


----------



## testdepth

Otis said:


> Seems to me you are a closet believer since you keep bringing things up. Good job Sparky! One day you may get a decoder ring to!



That story has about as much truth as the story of the legendary Bigfoot.

I made it up just to see which one of you believers would reply first.  Looky there snagged me an Otis! 
That's right Otis it's all bull just like Bigfoot 


It started with one story and just snowballed.  It has grown from the original tale told by someone about one large primate running around in the wilds to worldwide sightings.  Gullable people think they have seen the legendary Bigfoot in 48 out of the 50 states.  That's allot of bigfeets and allot of bull manure.

Otis explain this:
We have found and tracked the Wolverine.  The wolverine is more elusive than the fairytale Bigfoot but we catch and photograph them.  There are fewer Wolverines than reported Bigfeets.  Wolverines are not seen in 48 out of 50 states.  They have been caught, tracked and photographed in areas of the country that are so remote people do not live there.  Yet the believers would have all of us accept that their legend lives in our backyards in highly populated areas without being caught, tracked and clearly photographed.  It's just that Bigfoot is too smart and cautious for all intelligent humans to capture it.
  Ridiculous!


----------



## Dub

Whew ...had me scared for a moment.

Thought we had ourselves another critter.   As if the skunk -ape wasn't bad enough.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Dub said:


> Whew ...had me scared for a moment.
> 
> Thought we had ourselves another critter. As if the skunk -ape wasn't bad enough.


 
Well, I've been around Otis a time or two. If you didn't see him standing there you'd swear a skunk ape was close by going on smell alone..


----------



## Otis

testdepth said:


> That story has about as much truth as the story of the legendary Bigfoot.
> 
> I made it up just to see which one of you believers would reply first. Looky there snagged me an Otis!
> That's right Otis it's all bull just like Bigfoot
> 
> 
> It started with one story and just snowballed. It has grown from the original tale told by someone about one large primate running around in the wilds to worldwide sightings. Gullable people think they have seen the legendary Bigfoot in 48 out of the 50 states. That's allot of bigfeets and allot of bull manure.
> 
> Otis explain this:
> We have found and tracked the Wolverine. The wolverine is more elusive than the fairytale Bigfoot but we catch and photograph them. There are fewer Wolverines than reported Bigfeets. Wolverines are not seen in 48 out of 50 states. They have been caught, tracked and photographed in areas of the country that are so remote people do not live there. Yet the believers would have all of us accept that their legend lives in our backyards in highly populated areas without being caught, tracked and clearly photographed. It's just that Bigfoot is too smart and cautious for all intelligent humans to capture it.
> Ridiculous!


 


Just cause ya got caught in the closet is no reason to become hostile cupcake. Admitting your desire to find bigfoot was the first step, now move along to step 2.


----------



## bfriendly

testdepth said:


> That story has about as much truth as the story of the legendary Bigfoot.
> 
> I made it up just to see which one of you believers would reply first.  Looky there snagged me an Otis!
> That's right Otis it's all bull just like Bigfoot
> 
> 
> It started with one story and just snowballed.  It has grown from the original tale told by someone about one large primate running around in the wilds to worldwide sightings.  Gullable people think they have seen the legendary Bigfoot in 48 out of the 50 states.  That's allot of bigfeets and allot of bull manure.
> 
> Otis explain this:
> We have found and tracked the WolverineThey are not as smart as primates, DUH.  The wolverine is more elusive than the fairytale Bigfoot but we catch and photograph them.  There are fewer Wolverines than reported Bigfeets.  Wolverines are not seen in 48 out of 50 states.  They have been caught, tracked and photographed in areas of the country that are so remote people do not live there.  Yet the believers would have all of us accept that their legend lives in our backyards in highly populated areas without being caught, tracked and clearly photographed.  It's just that Bigfoot is too smartYou finally figured it out remember though that they do make "mistakes" which is why people Do See them Sometimes and cautious for all intelligent humans to capture it.
> Ridiculous!



I was gonna call you a conspiracy theorist with your disappearing homeless and children story, but everyone knows that Government as well as some high funded private entities are doing scientific studies on them



> One thing that I found highly amusing....my 11yo son said he wasn't going to watch any more of it becuse it's all a hoax.



I find it amusing too..............my wife says there is NO bigfoot, so do my kids, but it sure is a Fun Topic when we talk about it


----------



## bfriendly

I gotta go to work, so dont you guys max out this thread without me see ya in the late night hours


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bfriendly said:


> but it sure is a Fun Topic when we talk about it


 
Not really..


----------



## bfriendly

Otis said:


> Seems to me you are a closet believer since you keep bringing things up. Good job Sparky! One day you may get a decoder ring to!



They are ALL Closet believers and you know it brother!


----------



## bfriendly

In case you get bored, here is a great story to read, from Montana.
 To me, any story that talks about long term stuff, takes me back to OCM's Carter adventures and I hate what happened to him, so I am not sure if I buy it or not, but it is a good read nonetheless..........if you can just read it like a story, not a report sighting, you may enjoy it more...................Enjoy!

http://bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=28230


----------



## FX Jenkins

bfriendly said:


> In case you get bored, here is a great story to read, from Montana.
> To me, any story that talks about long term stuff, takes me back to OCM's Carter adventures and I hate what happened to him, so I am not sure if I buy it or not, but it is a good read nonetheless..........if you can just read it like a story, not a report sighting, you may enjoy it more...................Enjoy!
> 
> http://bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=28230



This single line discredits the rest of the report for me.  

"Also- the local native americans have talked about this thing for years. They call it Windago, and when in the woods won't let their children go out at night."


----------



## testdepth

Otis said:


> Just cause ya got caught in the closet is no reason to become hostile cupcake. Admitting your desire to find bigfoot was the first step, now move along to step 2.



Sparky and cupcake 

No desire to find something that doesn't exist!

Ridiculous to believe that this exists 
A 7' - 10' tall 500-1000 pound hairy upright walking primate roaming in a place that has been scientifically proven not to have any primate populations anywhere.

A bunch of blurry, unfocused, partial, video clips and photographs.  That really is an amazing feat when you think about it.  No clear photographic evidence of the mythical creature that lives among us.  In todays electronic age the believers have zip!  That includes BFROs 200 trail cams of nothing!

Eyewitness accounts include such credible people as Tim "The Mountain Man" Peeler I poked em in da chest an said GIT GIT GIT outa hear, the expert down in FL that runs a trailer park and tells women not to hang up their undies cause it attracts them during the May mating season and Mr. Greene with his ZAGNUT candy bar for bait.


You keep on believing in a legendary mythical story.  It's ok, the rest of us understand.


----------



## JustUs4All

Here's a little push toward 1g.


----------



## kmckinnie

I tink I saw 1
I did I did See 1

1 mo to 1g


----------



## T.P.

A gentle nudge.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I wouldn't have taken the best odds, when this thread began, that it would make it to the 1k cutoff point. I think it deserves an award...


----------



## DouglasB.

17 more!


----------



## Nicodemus

This one might get an exception. Lot of valuable information here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> This one might get an exception. Lot of valuable information here.


----------



## Jeff C.

Nicodemus said:


> This one might get an exception. Lot of valuable information here.





Miguel Cervantes said:


>







Glad I could contribute!!!


----------



## DouglasB.

Nicodemus said:


> This one might get an exception. Lot of valuable information here.


----------



## jsullivan03

Nicodemus said:


> This one might get an exception. Lot of valuable information here.


----------



## kmckinnie

*Yea!*



Nicodemus said:


> This one might get an exception. Lot of valuable information here.



I couldn't agree anymore 
thanks


----------



## GThunter5

coming in a little late:

1. Yes

My 2 brothers and I were camping in Suches at the "spot" we usually go and beer camp (we clean up well dont worry).  We could see a truck coming down the forest road with its headlights on.  All the sudden it stopped probably 300 yards from our camp site.  Lights went off.  We were frozen.  All the sudden we heard a woman's blood curtlin scream. then silence.  We packed up camp and hauled outta there. The only way out was to drive by the truck.  We were doing maybe 50 on the forest road and did not see anything but an empty truck when we went by.

never heard much from that except we dont camp there anymore.


----------



## mattech

This is almost at the post limit.


----------



## mattech

I guess that means they do exist.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

GThunter5 said:


> coming in a little late:
> 
> 1. Yes
> 
> My 2 brothers and I were camping in Suches at the "spot" we usually go and beer camp (we clean up well dont worry). We could see a truck coming down the forest road with its headlights on. All the sudden it stopped probably 300 yards from our camp site. Lights went off. We were frozen. All the sudden we heard a woman's blood curtlin scream. then silence. We packed up camp and hauled outta there. The only way out was to drive by the truck. We were doing maybe 50 on the forest road and did not see anything but an empty truck when we went by.
> 
> never heard much from that except we dont camp there anymore.


 
Sooooo, there was potentially a woman in dire trouble and you guys high tailed it out of there like a truck full of scared little girls??


----------



## JustUs4All

10-9-8-7-


----------



## BBQBOSS

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sooooo, there was potentially a woman in dire trouble and you guys high tailed it out of there like a truck full of scared little girls??



I would have at least done a couple mag dumps into the woods as i drove out!!


----------



## BradMyers

Nicodemus said:


> This one might get an exception. Lot of valuable information here.


----------



## slip

never thought this would make it to 1000


----------



## mattech

BBQBOSS said:


> I would have at least done a couple mag dumps into the woods as i drove out!!



when in doubt empty the mag. You could never be to safe.


----------



## slip

but i guess ... it did.


----------



## mattech

slip said:


> never thought this would make it to 1000



Hey you get out of here, I wanna be last atleast once.


----------



## BradMyers

Did I get to cap this well?


----------



## mattech

you think this one will make it to 1100 before the mods freeze it.


----------



## slip

mattech said:


> Hey you get out of here, I wanna be last atleast once.



ok, you can have it this time


----------



## mattech

slip said:


> ok, you can have it this time



thanks that is so nice


----------



## jsullivan03




----------



## mattech

I really appreciate your kindness.


----------



## mattech

jsullivan03 said:


>



welcome to my world.


----------



## slip

mattech said:


> thanks that is so nice



No ...


----------



## mattech

down with slip!


----------



## slip

mattech said:


> thanks that is so nice



 ... problem


----------



## jsullivan03

idgits


----------



## mattech

slip said:


> No ...



Yes.


----------



## jsullivan03




----------



## Miguel Cervantes

For those that aren't aware; Otis is in reality a Bigfoot.


----------



## mattech

jsullivan03 said:


> idgits



wrong thread!


----------



## jsullivan03

OK OK....I ADMIT IT....I SEEN ME ONE OF THEM BIGFEETS ONCE!


----------



## mattech

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For those that aren't aware; Otis is in reality a Bigfoot.



I thought so.


----------



## boneboy96

mattech said:


> Hey you get out of here, I wanna be last atleast once.



Alrighty...everybody out of the pool!


----------



## Nicodemus

Ya`ll keep up this fightin`, and I`m gonna have to lock it!!


----------



## Nicodemus

boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty...everybody out of the pool!





Knucklehead!!


----------

